# Kulan: Knightfall's Crisis in Bluffside Game [OOC]



## Knightfall

Here is the OOC thread for my *reboot* of my old Western Kanpur | Bluffside Campaign that was running over on The Piazza. The game stalled over there, but with the refresh of EN World, I'm eager to get it restarted here.

Right now, I have two confirmed players: @Scott DeWar and @Tellerian Hawke. Scott is playing a new PC while Tellerain is playing the same PC he was over on The Piazza. (Another one of the players from on The Piazza has the option of coming to EN World and continuing to play his PC, but I'm not going to count on him choosing to do so.) I'd like to get one more player for the game, but it won't be a requirement for the game to go ahead.

New PCs should start at *6th level*. Stats are generated as follows: 4d6 and drop the lowest die. Do this 9 times, pick the best six, and arrange to taste. Each new PC gains a bonus *heirloom item* valued up to 2,500 gp. See *here* for a summary of some of what has already happened (to the previous PCs) as well as the starting point for the games new Campaign Guide. The game will reboot in city's district known as Old City.

Crisis in Bluffside Game IC Thread
Kanpur: The Ancient Lands and Bluffside Campaign Guide

*PCs*
Neurotic: Loremaster Ákos (CG Male Feytouched* Human, Cloistered Cleric 3 / Warlock 2 / Eldritch Disciple 3)
* Feytouched is represented by the LA 0 template Seelie Court Fey from DRAGON Compendium​Scotley: Breva Sciarra (LG Male Human, Paladin of the Purifier 8)
Aust Thale: Falen (N Male Half-Hobgoblin, Rogue 3 / Wizard 2 / Unseen Seer 2) [?]
Tellerain Hawke: Sir Tymbeck "Big Tim" Valencia (LN Male Half-Ogre, Fighter 7) [LA is now +0 (bought off)]
JustinCase: Tuck (N Male Kobold, Urban Ranger 7 / Kobold Rogue 1)
Scott DeWar: Vinccenzo d'Lucio (N Male Human, Martial Rogue 2 / Wizard [Transmuter] 5) / Swiftblade 1

*Supporting NPC*
Custodio Vecchi (NG Male Human, Cleric of the Purifier [Vanquisher] 5/Fighter 2)

*Map of the Campaign Region*








						Campaign Map: Bluffside Region
					

It’s finally finished! After several versions of this map that I’ve eventually rejected, I’ve finally finalized the map of the lands surrounding Bluffside: City on the Edge, as it…




					kulanworldjournal.wordpress.com


----------



## Neurotic

What are the limits? Books allowed? Level of optimization expected? I have three different characters made earlier for games that stalled. One was never played, one went through the intro and one was played for one encounter. Different levels, but that is easily adjusted. Bard, dragon shaman and cleric / warlock. I have spellthief somewhere, but that class needs DM help to start it off the ground 

Your other two players already know me if that helps 

None of the above is super optimized as you can see from the classes, but I like to tinker - taking a story, a concept and optimizing what I can within that frame.


----------



## Neurotic

I've read a recap. The wizards need to belong or at least register. Sorcerers are second class citizens. What about bards, warlocks,hexblade etc arcane casters? 

I'm essentially always on and can post multiple times a week. We don't have a healer so...warlock / cleric? Going for Eldritch something


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> What are the limits? Books allowed? Level of optimization expected? I have three different characters made earlier for games that stalled. One was never played, one went through the intro and one was played for one encounter. Different levels, but that is easily adjusted. Bard, dragon shaman and cleric / warlock. I have spellthief somewhere, but that class needs DM help to start it off the ground



When it comes to v.3.5, I have almost every official book. I also own a ton of d20 System books but you don't need to worry about that unless there is something you have (and that I have) that you want to use. It might be best not to go too crazy.

The main two d20 rulebooks I use for all of Kulan are Crime and Punishment and The Complete Book of Eldritch Might.

The main two books I don't have are The Book of Nine Swords and Libris Mortis: The Book of Undead. I've never owned the first one and I didn't like the second one. Note that Magic of Incarnum is very limited on my world and to a specific region that isn't near Bluffside.

I'm okay with any of those PC concepts. @Scott DeWar is considering a PC that would use a PrC called Swiftblade, so he's got the roguish arcane user covered if he does that character concept. And we have our tank.

The dragon shaman would be an interesting option. Note, however, that dragons on Kulan are tied to the Balance of alignments and the natural world. The alignments are different (must be partially neutral) and so are world views of dracology. There are rogue dragons, which don't follow the Tenents of the Balance (LE, LG, CE, CG); such dragons are either reviled or beloved depending on who you're dealing with. I'll post a chart of alignments for you, if you're interested.

I've never had a warlock in a game. That could be very interesting. That character could take the spot of a previous wizard whose likely won't come on over from The Piazza. Make sure you look at the link to the summary of what has happened previously, although it isn't vital for you to know all of that. This is a new group of heroes with a few connections to the old group of heroes (who weren't even the first group of heroes).

I should mention that there aren't drow on Kulan. They do exist in the world's cosmology, but they are not native to the world.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Your other two players already know me if that helps



That always helps. 



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> None of the above is super optimized as you can see from the classes, but I like to tinker - taking a story, a concept and optimizing what I can within that frame.



I'm all about the story. Build an idea/story and go from there. I prefer players play characters that aren't super-optimized, but I don't forbid it.


----------



## Neurotic

That's why I take subioptimal composition. I had kobold fighter once


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> I've read a recap. The wizards need to belong or at least register. Sorcerers are second class citizens. What about bards, warlocks,hexblade etc arcane casters?



Bards are accepted in the city, but they don't have pull of wizards. A bard wouldn't have to register but neither would bards be accepted in the Wizard District. A bard's life would revolve more around the Theater on the Bluff in Old City unless the character was also a wizard.

Hexblades and warlocks would be viewed a lot like sorcerers since they don't memorized spells like wizards. Warlocks would likely be reviled more than sorcerers. Hexblades would be more accepted for their martial backgrounds, and I could see hexblades as member of the Bluffside Regulars but not the Sectarian Guard. A hexblade could register with the House of Universal Wizardry, I guess, but the character wouldn't be very welcome there or in the Wizard District.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> I'm essentially always on and can post multiple times a week. We don't have a healer so...warlock / cleric? Going for Eldritch something



That would be interesting and if you go that route, your PC could have a strong connection to the Temple District. There is a part of the district called the Street of Sorrows where 'salvation is sold to the masses'. Almost any faith can exist in the Temple District. Your warlock/cleric would be just another soul in the crowd. However, the character would have a tough time of it in the rest of the city once he becomes known as a warlock. I guess it would depend more on the PCs bloodline. Just don't make your character evil.


----------



## Knightfall

Here are the names of the churches/temples of the known faiths listed in the book (some of the names have been tweaked): *Temple of the Ooze* (on the Street of Sorrows; the faithful* worship an ooze); *Castle of Purification* (temple of the Purifier; dominated by paladins); *Conflagration of Life and Succor* (temple of the Great Provider; sun god); *The Exploratory* (temple of the Traveler); *Grove of Peace and Harmony* (temple of the Great Mother; nature goddess); *Holy Sanctuary of Peace and Protection* (temple to the Healer); *Temple of the Ethereal One* (temple of Sky and Air; god of air and magic); *Sem La Vah Revived* (temple dedicated to the worship of the ancients); *Teacher's Library* (temple for scholars and wizards); *Fallen of Valhalla* (temple dedicated to Norse warriors); *Winged Death* (temple to the Frozen One; evil god of ice and death).

* Considered wacky cultists.


----------



## Neurotic

Any water or fey gods? Or would that all be under nature?


----------



## Knightfall

*Other Known Faiths* (added to the district for this campaign)

*Divine Order of Ceres*
*Dwerfater's Forge* (a dwarf deity from the Bard's Gate sourcebook by Necromancer Games)
*Fortress of Mithras*
*House of Portals* (temple of Aoskar)
*Shadowstar Temple* (temple of Anubis)
*The Solar Synagogue* (temple to Arn (another Bard's Gate god); has become famous due to a fallen hero who used to be one of the original PCs)
*Well of the Worlds* (temple to the Sustainer (god of water and entropy); this temple isn't located in the Temple District; it is located off the coast in Sordadon -- a floating city affiliated with Bluffside; you can consider another district, but that's a misnomer)
*Wotan's Longhouse* (temple to Odin; more often called Wotan)


----------



## Knightfall

The Sustainer's other titles/names include Rainmaker, Clouded Sky, and Nugua *. Core v.3.5 domains are Healing, Water, and Weather. The Bluffside book adds a domain called Entropy.

* Nugua refers to to a dead god from the time of the ancients. That god was a elemental god of chaos and water where chaos is defined as entropy and uncertainty not anti-law.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Aust Thale said he would be interested in playing. He is a close, personal, real-life friend of mine. Great roleplayer. Good with 3.5 rules & concepts.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Aust Thale said he would be interested in playing. He is a close, personal, real-life friend of mine. Great roleplayer. Good with 3.5 rules & concepts.



Have him check in here to let me know what type of character he's interested in creating.


----------



## Neurotic

What would be the domains of
*The Exploratory* (temple of the Traveler); _Travel, Luck, Weather?_
*Teacher's Library* (temple for scholars and wizards) _Magic, Rune, Knowledge, Protection?_
*Holy Sanctuary of Peace and Protection* (temple to the Healer); _Healing, Good, Protection?_
*Well of the Worlds* (temple to the Sustainer; _*Water, Healing, Weather, Entropy*_


----------



## Neurotic

Extremely unimpressive stats 4D6.HIGH(3) = [4, 1, 4, 2] = 10 
4D6.HIGH(3) = [6, 3, 4, 2] = 13 
4D6.HIGH(3) = [2, 2, 4, 6] = 12 
4D6.HIGH(3) = [5, 4, 2, 3] = 12 
4D6.HIGH(3) = [2, 6, 2, 1] = 10 
4D6.HIGH(3) = [2, 3, 4, 2] = 9 
4D6.HIGH(3) = [2, 3, 5, 1] = 10 
4D6.HIGH(3) = [6, 2, 2, 2] = 10 
4D6.HIGH(3) = [5, 4, 2, 1] = 11

13, 12, 12, 11, 10, 10
Permission to re-roll?


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> That would be interesting and if you go that route, your PC could have a strong connection to the Temple District. There is a part of the district called the Street of Sorrows where 'salvation is sold to the masses'. Almost any faith can exist in the Temple District. Your warlock/cleric would be just another soul in the crowd. However, the character would have a tough time of it in the rest of the city once he becomes known as a warlock. I guess it would depend more on the PCs bloodline. Just don't make your character evil.



With my bluff, no one will even know there is a warlock among them


----------



## JustinCase

Wrote it on the other thread, but now here: I am interested in playing. Although I see you've asked for one more player, and I'm the third in line...

Let me know if that is alright, and if it is, how kobolds are viewed.


----------



## Knightfall

Below are the standard domains from the book, including its new domains (*) along with a second list that are other domains I've added for each deity.


Neurotic said:


> What would be the domains of
> *The Exploratory* (temple of the Traveler); _Travel, Luck, Weather?_



The Traveler (aka 'Lusos', Wanderer)
Standard Domains: Flight *, Healing, Knowledge, Travel
Additional Domains: Law, Trade †, Wealth (SC)

*


Neurotic said:



			Teacher's Library
		
Click to expand...


*


Neurotic said:


> (temple for scholars and wizards) _Magic, Rune, Knowledge, Protection?_



Great Teacher (aka 'Dylona', Historian, 'Olius', Wizened Sage)
Standard Domains: History *, Knowledge, Magic
Additional Domains: Craft (SC), Law, Meditation (Eberron CS)

*


Neurotic said:



			Holy Sanctuary of Peace and Protection
		
Click to expand...


*


Neurotic said:


> (temple to the Healer); _Healing, Good, Protection?_



Healer (aka 'Alurene', Protector)
Standard Domains: Good, Healing, Peace *, Protection
Additional Domains: Life (from Eberron CS)

*


Neurotic said:



			Well of the Worlds
		
Click to expand...


*


Neurotic said:


> (temple to the Sustainer; _*Water, Healing, Weather, Entropy*_



Sustainer (aka Clouded Sky, 'Nugua' ,Rainmaker)
Standard Domains: Entropy *, Healing, Water, Weather
Additional Domains: Chaos ‡, Nautical †, Ocean (SC)

† A homebrewed domain; for the Trade domain, you can use the Spell Compendium (SC) version if you prefer.
‡ You must choose either Chaos or Entropy.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Extremely unimpressive stats 4D6.HIGH(3) = [4, 1, 4, 2] = 10
> 4D6.HIGH(3) = [6, 3, 4, 2] = 13
> 4D6.HIGH(3) = [2, 2, 4, 6] = 12
> 4D6.HIGH(3) = [5, 4, 2, 3] = 12
> 4D6.HIGH(3) = [2, 6, 2, 1] = 10
> 4D6.HIGH(3) = [2, 3, 4, 2] = 9
> 4D6.HIGH(3) = [2, 3, 5, 1] = 10
> 4D6.HIGH(3) = [6, 2, 2, 2] = 10
> 4D6.HIGH(3) = [5, 4, 2, 1] = 11
> 
> 13, 12, 12, 11, 10, 10
> Permission to re-roll?



Absolutely.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Wrote it on the other thread, but now here: I am interested in playing. Although I see you've asked for one more player, and I'm the third in line...
> 
> Let me know if that is alright, and if it is, how kobolds are viewed.



You're in if you want to play.

Well, there are a lot of gnomes in Bluffside and gnomes and kobolds don't like each other. As for other races, humans and half-orcs view them like most other races that are short; dwarves tend to agree with gnomes regarding kobolds but not always; halflings and kobolds sometimes have a strange kinship due to size and being mocked by bigger races; and elves, well, elves views on kobolds depends on the kobold's views about The Balance.

See, since true dragons are almost always partially neutral on Kulan and kobolds tend to view dragons with awe and reverence, there are many kobolds in the world who are more neutral in their views. On Kulan, the Alignment listing for Kobolds as per the MM is changed to "Usually LN or NE"; however, there are still LE kobolds that worship Kurtulmak. But the bulk of them either worship a local deity, one of the dragon gods, or a (in)famous dragon who follows the Tenants of the Balance.

I would say that in Bluffside, kobolds are rare but accepted like most other races, except by gnomes. Steam gnomes are a little more accepting but not much. Of the Bluffside gods, kobolds would lean towards worshiping the ancient aspect of the Traveler (known as Lusos) or Greater Provider, as the God of Renewal. Kobolds highly devoted to The Balance are rarely chosen by the Overdeity of Kulan, Mirella the World Goddess, to be one of her followers.

The worst of their kind in the region choose to worship either Kurtulmak (if LE) or Sufferer (aka Dark Savior, Hidden God, Lurker) (if NE or CE).


----------



## Knightfall

After adding in @JustinCase, I'm going to end recruitment for this game. However, if my other player from The Piazza decided to come over to EN World, I'll include him for sure. Plus, I'm going hold a spot in reserve for @Scotley if he wants it.


----------



## Knightfall

If @Aust Thale does join the game, that brings up the number of PCs to 5 (without Scotley). That's more than enough.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I just added a link on the first post to the Campaign Map for the Bluffside Region. Here is the link to the Old City Campaign Map. This is where the previous group of PCs were investigating to find the hidden lair of the renegade sorcerer who was nicknamed 'Waldo' by one of the characters.









						Old City Campaign Map [Bluffside]
					

This map is for my Bluffside pbp game going on over on The Piazza. This is the players version of the map. The map is taken from the Bluffside city maps that were provided the gurus who run Samurai…




					kulanworldjournal.wordpress.com


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Absolutely.



Thank you
_: 4D6 = [1, 4, 6, 6] = 17
4D6 = [2, 5, 5, 1] = 13
4D6 = [5, 6, 5, 1] = 17
4D6 = [4, 2, 2, 3] = 11
4D6 = [1, 1, 1, 5] = 8
4D6 = [5, 3, 6, 2] = 16
4D6 = [5, 5, 4, 4] = 18
4D6 = [5, 2, 2, 3] = 12
4D6 = [6, 5, 2, 5] = 18

16, 12, 16, 9, 7, 14, 14, 10, 16
16, 16, 16, 14, 14, 12
Much better
Cha, Wis, Dex or Con 16
Con or Dex, Int 14
Str 12

Obviously needs race and level mods


----------



## Neurotic

Hmmm...LA buy-off available?  Aasimar gives +2 Cha +2 Wis just what your warlock / priest ordered


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Hmmm...LA buy-off available?  Aasimar gives +2 Cha +2 Wis just what your warlock / priest ordered



That's from UA, right? That book is core for my world, so yes.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Knightfall said:


> If @Aust Thale does join the game, that brings up the number of PCs to 5 (without Scotley). That's more than enough.




He told me he intends to play. He's been a little busy with work and family obligations, so give him a day or two.


----------



## Aust Thale

Knightfall said:


> If @Aust Thale does join the game, that brings up the number of PCs to 5 (without Scotley). That's more than enough.



I'm in.  Point me in the right direction, and send me off.





__





						CoyoteCode Dice Roller
					





					roll.coyotecode.net
				



Best six (6) are as follows:  18, 16, 15, 14, 14, 13:  Good scores.  Will roll with it.
Will edit this post to add information and clean up the character.  (Unless I'm missing something and need to place it somewhere else; apologies, I'm figuring out which way is up w/ your world;  wide range of options; looks cool!):  Falen Aust Thale, Half-Hobgoblin Rogue/Wizard/Unseen Seer



Starting Gold = 13,000 gp plus heirloom item worth 2,500 gp


----------



## Neurotic

The original warlock was made in Kalamar world. There are Kalamar specific feats - The Eyes of Fury (and its children) and Child of Earth...it is 3rd party world and the feats are fairly strong (free action shaken (low DC) and CON bonus to all saves (similar to Dark Ones Own Luck invocation)

Are they acceptable (or one of them or none of them)? Or should I choose other feats? Not like DND lacks those


----------



## Knightfall

Aust Thale said:


> I'm in.  Point me in the right direction, and send me off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CoyoteCode Dice Roller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roll.coyotecode.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best six (6) are as follows:  18, 16, 15, 14, 14, 13:  Good scores.  Will roll with it.
> Will edit this post to add information and clean up the character.  (Unless I'm missing something and need to place it somewhere else; apologies, I'm figuring out which way is up w/ your world;  wide range of options; looks cool!)



For rolling, you need to do as follows, roll 4d6 and drop the lowest die, do this nine times, and then pick the best six rolls and arrange them as you wish. 

Your PC gets an extra heirloom item worth up 2,500 gp. You can choose to make a backstory for item, or not, just note it on the PC sheet, so I know. Finished PCs should be posted in this thread: 3.5 - Kulan: The Ancient Lands of Kanpur

After the point I've linked to, is the Campaign Guide/Rogues Gallery for this game (including a summary of what has gone on previous with the game on a different forum). The stuff posted prior to that is mainly background for the massive continent where the game is set on my world. The Northwest subregion is the most important one for the game, and I've already posted links to maps for the campaign here on this thread.

Here are more details about races you can use, although you can choose a different race, if you like. Those are just the more common races for Bluffside. Just no races with a LA above +1.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> The original warlock was made in Kalamar world. There are Kalamar specific feats - The Eyes of Fury (and its children) and Child of Earth...it is 3rd party world and the feats are fairly strong (free action shaken (low DC) and CON bonus to all saves (similar to Dark Ones Own Luck invocation)
> 
> Are they acceptable (or one of them or none of them)? Or should I choose other feats? Not like DND lacks those



You can use any of the Kalamar books that I have, which is detailed in this post in my collection list, but try to stick to the books that are v.3.5 (and don't go overboard). A few feats for a character concept is okay, going heavily into other settings isn't (unless I've strongly linked that setting to Kulan, which I haven't for Kalamar). Note that the books listed after the *broken sblock* are books I don't have.

I would say that the following books are core for Kulan: Dangerous Denizens: The Monsters of Tellene; Friends & Foes: The Gnomes & Kobolds of Tellene; Stealth and Style: A Variant Class Guidebook to the Infiltrator and Basiran Dancer; Strength and Honor: The Mighty Hobgoblins of Tellene; and Villain Design Handbook.


----------



## Knightfall

In that same post, the Dragonlance, Ghostwalk, and WarCraft books shouldn't referenced at all; the Forgotten Realms and Greyhawk books are more for my Lands of Harqual continent; the Oriental Adventures and Ravenloft books are restricted based on region; and the Eberron books are considered semi-core for this region of the world. (Especially these books: Dragonmarked, Faiths of Eberron, Five Nations *, Races of Eberron, and Sharn: City of Towers.)

Both Sharn and Stormreach exist on Kulan in the southern lands of Kanpur. Most of the Eberron races can be found on Kanpur, but they aren't common races. People with dragonmarks are banned in Bluffside, and having one can get you thrown into the Dungeon, or worse. Dragonmarks are less restricted elsewhere and those abilities are limited to the Sharn Region, but they are strongest there. Also, other types of magical tattoos exist in the world.

*DM's NOTE**:* * I've turned the concept of the Five Nations into a collection of city states known as the Free Cities (or Dragonmarked Cities by their detractors). Sharn is the most infamous of these cities.


----------



## Knightfall

I should also note that this continent uses a lot of the material from the Scarred Lands campaign setting. The cities of Hollowfaust, Mithral, and Shelzar all exist on Kanpur and I consider Creature Collection: Revised to be a core monster book for all of the continent of Kanpur (with more restrictions in the Eastern Lands).

Also, Relics & Rituals: Excalibur and Relics & Rituals: Olympus are core references for Kanpur, but are restricted based on region. The lands that use the Excalibur book are near The Northwest, but are considered dangerous fey lands by most Bluffsiders. Characters from that land are almost mythical in some peoples minds. The Olympus book is for the Greek-themed region far to the east of Bluffside. It is better known and less mysterious. Characters from that region are rare in The Northwest due more to distance.


----------



## Neurotic

I don't have any of your core books so I'll remove all feats from Kalamar not explicitly allowed so I save myself some research. I'll ne lesser aasimar probably going full aasimar on the next level and buying it off. I'll post something before the weekend


----------



## Knightfall

Other cities/lands from published sources that exist on the continent:

*Land of Fate* (Al-Qadim) [TSR, Inc./Wizards of the Coast] (I've homebrewed the entire setting into my world)
*Bard's Gate* [Necromancer Games] (d20) (far to the north of Bluffside)
*Dragon Mountain* [TSR, Inc./Wizards of the Coast] 
*Dragon Sands* [Samurai Sheepdog] (d20) (part of the series of Bluffside sourcebooks)
*Falia* [Living Imagination] (d20) (imported in from the Twin Crowns setting; part of The Northwest)
*Khemit* [Green Ronin/Necromancer Games] (d20) (based on both Egyptian Adventures: Hamunaptra and Gary Gygax's Necropolis; key sources for The Southwest)
*Novarum* [Living Imagination] (d20) (imported in from the Twin Crowns setting; Streets of Silver is a core reference for the The Northwest)
*Pertan* (d20) (another city created for the Bluffside setting; larger and more independent on my world)
*Scopula* [Ethos E-zine] (d20) (one of Bluffside's rivals in the region)
*Talangrán* [DUNGEON Mag #34] (homebrewed land based on the adventure "The Lady Rose")
*Torassia* [MonkeyGod Enterprises] (d20) (even farther north than Bard's Gate)
That's not all of them but those are the ones that are known or rumored about in The Northwest.


----------



## Knightfall

FYi, I'm thinking we'd start early next week. Monday or Tuesday. I can push it back to Thursday or Friday, if you all need the time. I'll have a lot of prep to do anyway.


----------



## Neurotic

I'll be ready


----------



## JustinCase

Alright, so here are my rolls:

JustinCase new Kulan character: 
4D6.HIGH(3) = [2, 3, 6, 4] = 13
 4D6.HIGH(3) = [1, 3, 1, 5] = 9
 4D6.HIGH(3) = [1, 6, 4, 2] = 12
 4D6.HIGH(3) = [2, 2, 2, 1] = 6
 4D6.HIGH(3) = [6, 3, 3, 6] = 15
 4D6.HIGH(3) = [4, 6, 1, 4] = 14
 4D6.HIGH(3) = [2, 4, 2, 1] = 8
 4D6.HIGH(3) = [2, 5, 3, 6] = 14
 4D6.HIGH(3) = [6, 3, 4, 2] = 13 

So the highest six are 15, 14, 14, 13, 13, 12. That's pretty decent. 

Not sure about what character I want to play. There's a concept of a kobold (possibly rogue) dancing around in my head, but it doesn't 'click' just yet. 

Are there any major roles missing that anyone would like me to consider?


----------



## Neurotic

As far as I can tell, we have a bruiser, roguish type and cleric/warlock (apologies if I missed someone). Another melee controller, another rogue (with two rogues flanking nothing will last long)...or full caster of some type. Duskblade if you want to go both bruiser and arcane


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> As far as I can tell, we have a bruiser, roguish type and cleric/warlock (apologies if I missed someone). Another melee controller, another rogue (with two rogues flanking nothing will last long)...or full caster of some type. Duskblade if you want to go both bruiser and arcane



BTW, is your PC going to be an even split cleric 3/warlock 3? And are you definitely going aasimar for your race?


----------



## Neurotic

No and no. It will be human or lesser aasimar (better stats, but no feat) Cloister Clr 3 war 2 Eldritch disciple 1. Next level either aasimar level (and buy off). Why? I can go pure warlock... But we need some healing. And its faster to do existing character


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Not sure about what character I want to play. There's a concept of a kobold (possibly rogue) dancing around in my head, but it doesn't 'click' just yet.
> 
> Are there any major roles missing that anyone would like me to consider?



You could try the urban ranger option from Unearthed Arcana, if a rogue doesn't grab you. Big Tim is definitely the front line bruiser but with flair. @Neurotic has the healer covered, plus there is the cleric NPC with you guys too. So, I wouldn't worry about that.

I think @Scott DeWar's PC is more wizard than rogue right now, but he's heading towards the Swiftblade prestige class. I'm not sure what @Aust Thale has planned, but I'd say something roguish would be good. The game has been 100% a city-based campaign so far, but there will be some planar machinations.

(Big Tim is already aware that the renegade's lair is a pocket plane that you'll need a planar key for, so there's that to consider. That was discovered by the previous group of PCs.)


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> No and no. It will be human or lesser aasimar (better stats, but no feat) Cloister Clr 3 war 2 Eldritch disciple 1. Next level either aasimar level (and buy off). Why? I can go pure warlock... But we need some healing. And its faster to do existing character



Ah, good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Neurotic

I cannot find Fight domain online. Can you PM me the details?


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> I cannot find Fight domain online. Can you PM me the details?



PM sent.

Oops, I just realized I wrote Fight instead of Flight when giving you the details of the domains. My bad.


----------



## Aust Thale

Knightfall said:


> For rolling, you need to do as follows, roll 4d6 and drop the lowest die, do this nine times, and then pick the best six rolls and arrange them as you wish.
> 
> Your PC gets an extra heirloom item worth up 2,500 gp. You can choose to make a backstory for item, or not, just note it on the PC sheet, so I know. Finished PCs should be posted in this thread: 3.5 - Kulan: The Ancient Lands of Kanpur
> 
> After the point I've linked to, is the Campaign Guide/Rogues Gallery for this game (including a summary of what has gone on previous with the game on a different forum). The stuff posted prior to that is mainly background for the massive continent where the game is set on my world. The Northwest subregion is the most important one for the game, and I've already posted links to maps for the campaign here on this thread.
> 
> Here are more details about races you can use, although you can choose a different race, if you like. Those are just the more common races for Bluffside. Just no races with a LA above +1.




Knightfall, Several questions: 
1) Can we buy off a LA+1 ?  I'm examining a Hobgoblin Unseen Seer....yeah, I know; it's goofy... adapted from something Hawke had in his stash (we live close in RL).
2) Can we homebrew an ACF (the Halfling Wizard Alternative Spell option from Dragon #336, p.102):  wizard only gets one spell add at level 3 instead of two; spell can be from any list, but if not from Arcane list, then it's subject to being a 2nd level spell?
3) What kind of reception would a Hobgoblin wizard (multi-classed rogue/unseen seer) receive from Houses?  Would he be a renegade?  What kind of racial antipathy can a character such as that receive?
4) How much "crafting" do you have in Bluffside?  Is this a worthwhile skill (we've had to force downtime in PBP games for crafting; otherwise, it begs the question "what's the point?"
5) Do you allow Guidance of the Avatar as a spell in your game? (it's the Ferris Bueller of skill buffs)


----------



## Knightfall

Aust Thale said:


> Knightfall, Several questions:
> 1) Can we buy off a LA+1 ?  I'm examining a Hobgoblin Unseen Seer....yeah, I know; it's goofy... adapted from something Hawke had in his stash (we live close in RL).



Yes, you can buy off Level Adjustment as per UA. There is also a homebrewed Half-Hobgoblin race on the D&D Wiki you can use. It doesn't have a LA. There would be very few half-hobgoblins in The Northwest, however. Half-goblins are more common, but their conceptions are usually based on violent encounters between evil krugs and human settlers. A half-hobgoblin's birth would be more likely to be based on a love match.

A hobgoblin rogue would be quite normal while a hobgoblin rogue/wizard would be an oddity. If the PC dresses like a wizard, he'll be looked at with amusement until he proves his abilities. Then people will be wary.



			
				Aust Thale said:
			
		

> 2) Can we homebrew an ACF (the Halfling Wizard Alternative Spell option from Dragon #336, p.102):  wizard only gets one spell add at level 3 instead of two; spell can be from any list, but if not from Arcane list, then it's subject to being a 2nd level spell?



Hmm, I think I have that issue. I'll look it up and get back to you.



			
				Aust Thale said:
			
		

> 3) What kind of reception would a Hobgoblin wizard (multi-classed rogue/unseen seer) receive from Houses?  Would he be a renegade?  What kind of racial antipathy can a character such as that receive?



As a wizard, he wouldn't be a renegade. It is mainly spontaneous arcane casters that are viewed in a bad light, except for bards. He'd have to be a member of one of the houses, eventually. It most likely would be the House of Divination since divination spells are a requirement of the prestige class. He could join the Universal Wizardry house but that would be an unusual choice. He would be more accepted in that House, however.

Hobgoblins are one of the few goblinoid races that are respected by humans (for their martial prowess), if not completely trusted. Goblins are goblins, after all. There are many hobgoblin mercenary companies that ply their trade in both The Northwest and The Southwest, as well as towards the Center Lands to the east. Still, a hobgoblin PC is a rare sight in the Bluffside Region, but it is a 'standard' option.

While hobgoblins are strongly lawful on Kanpur (and in other parts of the world), not all of them tend towards evil. Most of their mercenary companies have lawful neutral leaders while other traditional commanders tend towards lawful evil. A lawful good hobgoblin merc would be unique but not impossible. Hobgoblins are more likely to be neutral evil or true neutral rather than LG.

You PC isn't likely to suffer more racial antipathy than other nonhuman races. They likely wouldn't be as accepted as the demihuman races, but they would likely fit in much like half-orcs do. There are roughly 600 half-orcs living and working in Bluffside. Sure, most of them live in less influential districts and in either Sordadon or The Undercity, but they are part of the city. A hobgoblin PC would be more unique but monstrous features aren't a dealbreaker in Bluffside society.


----------



## Knightfall

This post on my Kanpur thread gives an overview of The Northwest:









						D&D 3E/3.5 - [Kulan] Crisis in Bluffside PBP Campaign Guide
					

Rebuilding this thread to only be for the Bluffside pbp Campaign. Kanpur as a whole is getting its own thread in my World of Kulan subforum -KF




					www.enworld.org
				




Besides the races listed there, these are the other races that can be found anywhere on Kanpur.

*Common*
● Baklath, the †
● Halfling
● Human
● Kobold

*Uncommon*
● Draconic creature [Template] | [Dragontouched †]
● Fremlin †
● Tiefling

*Rare*
● Aasimar
● Asherake (d20)
● Dragonborn [Modified] †

*Very Rare*
● Half-Dragon [Template]
● Kobold, dire (d20)
● Zenythri

† Homebrewed racial traits.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> You could try the urban ranger option from Unearthed Arcana, if a rogue doesn't grab you. Big Tim is definitely the front line bruiser but with flair. @Neurotic has the healer covered, plus there is the cleric NPC with you guys too. So, I wouldn't worry about that.
> 
> I think @Scott DeWar's PC is more wizard than rogue right now, but he's heading towards the Swiftblade prestige class. I'm not sure what @Aust Thale has planned, but I'd say something roguish would be good. The game has been 100% a city-based campaign so far, but there will be some planar machinations.
> 
> (Big Tim is already aware that the renegade's lair is a pocket plane that you'll need a planar key for, so there's that to consider. That was discovered by the previous group of PCs.)




Urban Ranger may be a good fit! A kobold urban detective with a dire weasel... I like that.  

Any organisations that may be candidates for the Favored Enemy feature, in that case?


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Urban Ranger may be a good fit! A kobold urban detective with a dire weasel... I like that.
> 
> Any organisations that may be candidates for the Favored Enemy feature, in that case?



Well, there are two groups of cutthroats/thugs that ply the streets and canals of Sordadon: the Golden Sabres and Hammers. However, they have less influence in Bluffside proper due to the local thieves guild, which has a stranglehold on the rest of Bluffside's vices. The name of the guild is kept quiet to the fear of reprisals, but most locals know what it is called:



Spoiler



Umbra Incognita



Who runs the guild is a complete mystery, however.

During the recent disaster in New City, the thieves' guild seems to be simmering quietly underneath society, waiting for things to get back to normal. The presence of the Bluffside Regulars and their second tier, the Bluffside Elites, has been heightened, so thieving and running protection rackets is tougher across the city right now (nearly impossible in New City, which is under martial law).

(FYI, think of the Regulars are your standard city guard and the Elites as musketeers.)

Another possible candidate is a group known as the Rising Swords. They played a part in the New City disaster and are an infamous group of mercenaries who are vicious and cruel. After the previous PCs uncovered one of the group's hideouts in the Undercity, most of their members have either slipped out of the city or gone into hiding. At least, that's the thought by the leaders of the Bluffside Regulars.

There is a group that work for the renegade sorcerer known as the Loyalists. They are completely loyal to Phelix Del Cannitha and none of them have ever been captured alive. They are fanatical and do not surrender and will even commit suicide to avoid capture. While it is known that Phelix comes from the city of Sharn far to the south, most of the Loyalists encountered by the previous PCs seemed to be local recruits.

You are very likely to come up against more members of the Loyalists since tracking and defeating their master is one of the key goals of the story. I'd say the Rising Swords would be next on the list, closely followed by the thieves guild.

Finally, you could also consider making members of House Del Cannitha* a favored enemy, but since Phelix is a pariah who was cast out of his house, you aren't likely to face other members of that Dragmonmarked House in Bluffside (unless they are also outcasts).

Note also that the ruins of Sem La Vah hold a lot of dangerous creatures (mainly at night) including vermin and the undead (mindless more than intelligent).

Once you have your PC more fleshed out with skills, you can roll to see if you know more about the clandestine groups in and around the city.

*DM's Note:* * Each of the standard Dragonmarked Houses from the Eberron CS have an altered name and background for my world. House Del Cannitha is the main one I've renamed, so far.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, @Aust Thale, I think you've managed to pick one of the few Dragon Magazines that I don't own. So, unless I discover that I have a copy of it, I'm going to have to say no. Of course, you could take a picture of it with your phone and PM it to me.


----------



## Neurotic

Where do we put our PCs?


----------



## Knightfall

You can post them to this thread: 3.5 - Kulan: The Ancient Lands of Kanpur

It is acting as the campaign guide and rogues gallery.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Remember, if we take downtime, Big Tim will heal naturally (Rapid Metabolism feat); 13 pts. per day without rest. If he is being tended to by someone with the Heal skill, and makes the effort to get rest, 18 pts. per day.


----------



## Neurotic

Tellerian Hawke said:


> If he is being tended to by someone with the Heal skill, and makes the effort to get rest, 18 pts. per day.



That would be me


----------



## JustinCase

Maybe you mentioned it, but I can't seem to find it. How do we do hitpoints? And I assume standard wealth for level 6, plus that heirloom item?


----------



## Neurotic

JustinCase said:


> Maybe you mentioned it, but I can't seem to find it. How do we do hitpoints? And I assume standard wealth for level 6, plus that heirloom item?



Max at 1st, roll for the rest


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Maybe you mentioned it, but I can't seem to find it. How do we do hitpoints? And I assume standard wealth for level 6, plus that heirloom item?



Yes, standard PC wealth.



Neurotic said:


> Max at 1st, roll for the rest



Yep, max HP at level one. Roll all the rest.


----------



## Knightfall

So, how are everyone's PCs coming along? Who needs more time? And how much?

I'd like to get going by Thursday or Friday of this week.


----------



## Aust Thale

Knightfall said:


> So, how are everyone's PCs coming along? Who needs more time? And how much?
> 
> I'd like to get going by Thursday or Friday of this week.




You'll have it from me by tomorrow.  Adding stats to a PDF; can I upload somewhere or send you email when done (apologies if you've provided information already?)    
Falen Aust Thale (character name)  half-hobgoblin Rogue (3)/Wizard (2)/Unseen Seer(1)

QUESTIONS:
Do you have objection to trading a familiar for a feat (a flaw that I often request), that is, Practiced Spellcaster)?

Also want to trade Trap Sense +1 (3rd level Rogue) for Penetrating Strike (Dungeonscape p. 13 top of page right side (ACF))  Is that allowed?

Alternative Class Feature:
Penetrating Strike
Level: 3rd.
Replaces: If you select this alternative class feature, you do not gain trap sense.
Benefit:  Whenever you flank a creature that is immune to extra damage from sneak attacks, you still deal extra damage equal to half your normal sneak attack dice. This benefit does not apply against creatures that cannot be flanked, nor against foes that are otherwise denied their Dexterity bonus to AC or fl at-footed but not flanked.

Apologies again if this has been covered.  

Thanks


----------



## Knightfall

Aust Thale said:


> You'll have it from me by tomorrow.  Adding stats to a PDF; can I upload somewhere or send you email when done (apologies if you've provided information already?)
> Falen Aust Thale (character name)  half-hobgoblin Rogue (3)/Wizard (2)/Unseen Seer(1)



You can post your PC on this thread: 3.5 - [Kulan] Kanpur: The Ancient Lands


----------



## Neurotic

@Knightfall, The Talangrán Empire sounds just right for having a secret, slave-freeing organization


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> @Knightfall, The Talangrán Empire sounds just right for having a secret, slave-freeing organization



Here's more on how slavery is viewed in Bluffside and some of its neighboring states.

*DM's Note: Slavery in Bluffside*
It is generally known that slavery in Bluffside is illegal. Those caught selling slaves will be prosecuted to the full extent of the law. The enslaved are always freed and offered amnesty. The Bluffside Regulars are always hunting slavers, but the guards rarely go into the worst parts of the city — the Undercity and Sordadon. It is believed that there are slavers in Sordadon, but the groups are so well hidden and fight to the death to hide their pits.

Bluffside's view on slavery puts it at odds with many of its neighbors, especially Montresor and Talangrán to the north. The land known as Montresor is a nasty place where slavery is rampant and the lives of its people are cheap. However, its vileness pales in comparison to the evils of the Empire of Talangrán. All demihumans (dwarves, elves/half-elves, gnomes, and halflings) and goblinoids (including orcs and half-orcs) who live within the boundaries of the empire are considered slaves, even if they were born free elsewhere. The slave masters of Talangrán have been known to hunt down escaped slaves well beyond the borders of the empire. These slavewrangers ("Cazadores de Esclavos") have often entered Bluffside in disguise, and the Bluffside Regulars *HATE THEM* with a passion!

Relations with Novarum are better since that Imperial land is an enemy of Talangrán. However, clandestine slavery has been known to be _tolerated_ in Novarum. As long as it isn't flaunted openly, it isn't strictly illegal.

Bluffside's best ally in the Northwest Region regarding slavery is the city-state known as Tânger, which sits on the southwestern coast south of the cities of Scopula and Barcino. It is a haven for escaped slaves and there are groups in Bluffside who work with the Tângerese to help freed slaves flee south to Tânger.



			
				dulsi said:
			
		

> (Hmm... Talangrán slave masters come here for lost slaves. Maybe Gralf made a poor choice stopping here.)



While the Cazadores de Esclavos have been known to hunt for escaped slaves in Bluffside, the city is one of safer places for escaped slaves. Tânger is safer simply because it is further away from Talangrán (and Montresor). The Cazadores de Esclavos have lost many of there agents in Bluffside in the pursuit of slaves. They are steadfast about what they perceive as a divine duty in the name of the empire. The slave hunters have been known to pursue escapees to Bard's Gate (in the north), Tânger, Sharn (to the south), through the Dragon Sands, and even as far as the regions known as the Southwest and the Center Lands. A few of the worst of them — insane fanatics — have gone beyond this but never returned.

After reading through a bit more of the Twin Crowns campaign setting that I've _borrowed_ Novarum from, I can say that slavery in that empire is unique in that the slave trade is illegal, but the owning of slaves isn't illegal. Slavery exists in Novarum as a form of legal punishment. Novarese Magistrates use this sentence when a criminal cannot provide the proper restitution to the victim or pay the associated fine. The proceeds of the sale goes to the victim or the victim's family. Indentured servitude to the victim, instead of outright slavery, can be agreed upon by all those involved.

_Purification_ is reserved for the worst crimes in Novarum, including slave trade (the leaders only). It is a type of death sentence that leads to spiritual resurrection. (It is unique to Novarum [and Falia], for now.)


----------



## Neurotic

Ok, nice. Can I change the details of the story so that it happens in Talangrán. And akos moved from searching for freedom fighters to joining them and now in Bluffside is one of the not-slaves, but still occasional target of The Cazadores? That way, the background story remains relevant, but not 'in-your-face-still-in-the-city' immediate.


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke: Reminder, more information that Big Tim learned alongside the previous group of PCs.

*Librairies in Bluffside*
These libraries are known and open to the general populace. It wouldn't be hard for your PCs to learn about them. The other libraries aren't generally public knowledge.

*Old City*
Theater on the Bluff (Open)
Confirmed, Specialized (Performing Arts)
Number of Books: 70

*Temple District*
The Exploratory (Open)
Confirmed, Contents Vary from Month to Month
Number of Books: Anywhere from 10 to 60

Teacher's Library (Open, heavily guarded)
Confirmed, General Knowledge
Number of Books: Too many to count. 

*New City*
Bluffside Crier (Open [normally], currently closed, guarded)
Confirmed, General Knowledge
Number of Books: 85 (pre-disaster); now unknown

*Undercity*
Cavern Harbor (Open, if you can find it)
Confirmed, Specialized (Seafaring [primary]; Architecture and Engineering and Geography)
Number of Books: 30 to 40.

The Bard's Tale (Open)
Confirmed, Specialized (Performing Arts in Bluffside)
Number of Books: 5 to 10

Temple of the Miner (Open but you have to be a dwarf, gnome, or a miner)
Confirmed, Specialized (Mining only)
Number of Books: 15

*Sordadon*
Naval Academy (Open, heavily guarded)
Confirmed, Specialized (Architecture and Engineering, Geography, History, Local, Nature)
Number of Books: 100+



Spoiler: Other Libraries



*Old City*
Dragori Embassy (Rumored)
A very new rumor that is being whispered by those visiting the Teacher's Library.
Number of Books: Unknown

Palace (Rumored)
If there is one, it likely is only available to The Five.
Number of Books: Likely 100+

Tribunal of Review and Retribution (by appointment, guarded)
Confirmed; Specialized (Law)
Number of Books: 50 to 60

Museum of Sem La Vah (Semi-Restricted, appointments take a minimum of 6 months, heavily guarded)
Confirmed, Specialized (Ancients)
Number of Books: 50 to 60

*Mining District*
Adamantine Security Council (Restricted, heavily guarded)
Confirmed
Number of Books: Unknown

Miners & Burrowers Society Guildhouse (guild membership required, guarded)
Confirmed, Specialized (Dungeoneering)
Number of Books: 10

*Temple District*
Castle of Purification (Rumored)
An old rumor that is scoffed at.

Conflagration of Life and Succor (Restricted, heavily guarded)
Confirmed, Specialized (Religion)
Number of Books: Unknown

Holy Sanctuary of Peace and Protection (Rumored)
No one is sure how this rumor got started.

*Military District*
Bluffside Regulars Barracks (must be a Bluffside Regular to have access; it is rumored that the library is always open to The Five, however)
Confirmed, Specialized (Architecture and Engineering, Geography, and Local)
Number of Books: 100

House of Flesh (Restricted, guarded)
Confirmed but rumored to be in transition to be bought out by a private citizen
Number of Books: 25

*Wizard District*
Obsidian Tower of the Unknown (Rumored)
Number of Books: Anywhere from 10 to 1,000

Academy of Arcane Arts (Restricted, must be an instructor, heavily guarded)
Confirmed, Contents are unknown but likely Arcana only
Number of Books: 90+

Library of the Magical and Mundane (Restricted, must be an instructor or a student, heavily guarded)
Confirmed, General Knowledge (main area), Rare Tomes (back area).
Number of Books: Unknown, likely 300+

Wizard Council (Rumored)
Number of Books: Unknown

_DM's note:_ Each of the specialized guildhouses is rumored to have libraries. If true, they are restricted to guildmembers only.

*New City*
Asylum (Rumored)
If true, the contents would likely be... disturbing.

Trader's League Guildhouse (guild membership required, guarded)
Confirmed, Specialized (Architecture and Engineering, Geography, History, Local, and Nature)
Number of Books: 75

*Sordadon*
Port Authority (Restricted, guarded)
Confirmed, Specialized (anything related to Seafaring)
Number of Books: Believed to be anywhere from 30 to 80

Stormrite Ship Yards (Restricted, guarded)
Confirmed, likely specialized
Number of Books: Unknown


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Ok, nice. Can I change the details of the story so that it happens in Talangrán. And akos moved from searching for freedom fighters to joining them and now in Bluffside is one of the not-slaves, but still occasional target of The Cazadores? That way, the background story remains relevant, but not 'in-your-face-still-in-the-city' immediate.



So, the idea is he was born in Talangrán or is Várad still going to be his homeland? If the former, that would change a lot of the background. Talangrán is Castilian Spanish in flavor (but twisted and evil). If he grew up there, you'd have to change all the character and place names. Let's not do that at this point.

You can still integrate The Cazadores into the story if you like, but they would be invaders in his homeland (which would be okay). The Cazadores don't care about borders.

Think of them as NE inquisitors.


----------



## Knightfall

The primary deities worshiped in Talangrán are as follows: Atarrabi (NG), Bhaal (LE), The Fisher King [known as El Rey Pescador] (TN), Mikelats (CE), Orcus (CE), The Snake [known as La Serpiente] (CG), and The Unmaker [known as El Deshecho] (CE), as well as archdevils and other demon lords. This group of gods doesn't constitute a true pantheon. The Emperor of All ("El Emperador de Todos") is the true state religion.


----------



## Knightfall

Anyway, time for bed.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> So, the idea is he was born in Talangrán or is Várad still going to be his homeland? If the former, that would change a lot of the background. Talangrán is Castilian Spanish in flavor (but twisted and evil). If he grew up there, you'd have to change all the character and place names. Let's not do that at this point.
> 
> You can still integrate The Cazadores into the story if you like, but they would be invaders in his homeland (which would be okay). The Cazadores don't care about borders.
> 
> Think of them as NE inquisitors.




Everything stays the same except after his clan was raided he was brought to his uncle (thus avoiding slavery) and trained to serve as a spy. Except the life took him...this probably affects location names (monastery in particular), but the rest remains unchanged.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> So, how are everyone's PCs coming along? Who needs more time? And how much?
> 
> I'd like to get going by Thursday or Friday of this week.




I'm hoping to finish my character today, otherwise it may take me some more time. I'll be on holiday starting Thursday, which means I'll post as often as I can but making a character on a phone is less than optimal...


----------



## Knightfall

Aust Thale said:


> QUESTIONS:
> Do you have objection to trading a familiar for a feat (a flaw that I often request), that is, Practiced Spellcaster)?



I never make players use that class feature, if they'd prefer to swap it for something else. As long as you realize you won't be able to get a familiar later on, I'm okay with it.



			
				Aust Thale said:
			
		

> Also want to trade Trap Sense +1 (3rd level Rogue) for Penetrating Strike (Dungeonscape p. 13 top of page right side (ACF))  Is that allowed?
> 
> Alternative Class Feature:
> Penetrating Strike
> Level: 3rd.
> Replaces: If you select this alternative class feature, you do not gain trap sense.
> Benefit:  Whenever you flank a creature that is immune to extra damage from sneak attacks, you still deal extra damage equal to half your normal sneak attack dice. This benefit does not apply against creatures that cannot be flanked, nor against foes that are otherwise denied their Dexterity bonus to AC or flat-footed but not flanked.



You've picked one of the few v.3.5 books I don't own anymore. I got rid of that one like I did Libris Mortis. Regardless, it is also listed online here, as part of of the Lightbringer Rogue variant, so I'll let you use that version. (It seems like its the same ACF.) Just link to the Lightbringer class page so I can refer to it.


----------



## Knightfall

So, I think I'm at a point where I know enough about your PCs to create an In-Character thread. My first post will set the scene for Big Tim, Relgar and any of the other PCs that are already in Oakfirst Manor. I'll leave it up to you guys to decide if you either want to be there already or arriving at the manor soon. I'm assuming your PCs have been in Bluffside a while, if not Old City itself. At the very least, your PCs should be arriving in Old City or be in the district already.

The first post may go up today, but I do have dinner out with my family later.


----------



## Envisioner

I thought long and hard about whether I wanted to make the jump to this new forum, and after several days, I have finally tipped over the line to "yes".  Relgar Aspergim, Paragon Abjurer and Level 0 Geometer, at your service.


----------



## Knightfall

Envisioner said:


> I thought long and hard about whether I wanted to make the jump to this new forum, and after several days, I have finally tipped over the line to "yes".  Relgar Aspergim, Paragon Abjurer and Level 0 Geometer, at your service.



Wow, I was sure you weren't going to make the jump here. I'm glad to continue to have you on board for this game. Make sure you copy Relgar's character sheet over to this thread: 3.5 - [Kulan] Kanpur: The Ancient Lands

If you want to make any tweaks to him, now would be the time.



Spoiler



FYI, I sent you another PM on The Piazza.


----------



## Knightfall

hmm, there is a lot of arcane power in this group. Should be interesting.


----------



## Envisioner

Knightfall said:


> hmm, there is a lot of arcane power in this group. Should be interesting.




Given who we're fighting, we'd probably be screwed without most of the characters being arcana-competent (enough so to at least avoid reading any strange glyphs we might encounter).

(Also...for the love of God, "Montresor"?)


----------



## Knightfall

Heh! I love that story!


----------



## Knightfall

So, I haven't begun writing the first post yet. Working out some details with Envisioner regarding Relgar plus a small family crisis has me delayed. I'll try to get it up tonight, but it might slip to tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

The In Character thread has been created and the intro post is up...









						Kulan: Knightfall's Crisis in Bluffside Game [IC]
					

World of Kulan: Crisis in Bluffside Game   Big Tim stands, once again, waiting. This time, however, the man he's come to know as Relgar Aspergim waits with him — not that drafter-wizard appears put out by waiting. He has a book to scribble in and formulas rolling around in his head. The time...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am still working on a few details.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Arcana: 1D20+13 = [20]+13 = 33 <-- EVERYTHING



And then some...

You know pretty much every use for the prismatic crystalline flower, which is a rare mineral bloom called a Iridescent Zunsum. It only grows on the coast near Bluffside and originated in the ruins of Sem La Vah. It is a rare manifestation of magical energies. When it blooms, it usually means there has been a great magical convergence. In its inert state, it looks similar to a gemstone wrapped in vines. In its current state, it is one of the most beautiful sights that magic and nature create together.

However, it's beauty rarely leads to peace. It is indeed used as a planar key and can be used to help strengthen a weak portal or create a new one from scratch, if enough of the Zunsum is collected and gathered together to form a catalyst. Since you found no historical evidence that a portal ever existed in this spot before (see below), it's very  likely that this Phelix person used the bloom to create this portal. It would have taken some time to perform the rituals, and the effects on him would have been painful without the aid of a _supernatural being_.

Zunsum is valued for its ability to enhance the crafting of magical items, and can strengthen a new items caster level by as much as 50% if the caster is willing to give up part of his life force in the process. (In game terms, this is temporary ability score damage [1d8+1/bloom] based on the caster's magical leanings. So, for a wizard, Intelligence, but for a Sorcerer, Charisma. This temporary damage lasts twice as long as usual and if the caster gives up too much, he/she starts losing Constitution, permanently.)

The one bloom on the table is worth nearly 25,000 gp, but the sale of it is restricted by the Wizard Council. They would never let anyone sell it in Bluffside. It's value increases significantly in other lands (nearly twice as much).




			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Local: 1D20+11 = [10]+11 = 21






			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> <-- local gossip, history, area details



Old City is where the origins of Bluffside were forged. Early archaeologists and treasure seekers plumed the region including Sem La Vah. The first lord mayor of the city was known as Jarmine the Wise. The descendants of the original settlers still call Old City their home and families known as The Five are the most important of these merchant-nobles. You know well the story of the Goblinoid War and that when the goblins came, the bridges of Old City were raised. This left the rest of the new city to burn under the torches of the krugs. This has left a lasting divide between Old City and the other districts.

Today, Old City is one of the most patrolled and protected districts in the city, which makes the current murder spree in Old City quite troubling to its citizens. Add to that the knowledge that the renegade sorcerer who caused the disaster in New City is now loose in Old City has the people on edge. The wealthier displaced citizens of New City, taking refuge in Old City while their home district is under martial law, shout loud for justice and that Old City be turned upside down in order to find the sorcerer. The high-ups in Old City want the man found too, but mainly so he can be hanged publicly and the New City citizens can get out of Old City.

Most of the current gossip about the district has more to do with the daily lives of its citizens than Phelix. You do know that he attacked Big Tim, Relgar, Custodio, and their old companions in the inn known as the Golden Lantern, yet the renegade wasn't actually there. Somehow, he set a magical trap for them keyed to saying his name out loud. Thus, why Tim and Custodio are hesitant to say the man's name out loud (just in case). They and their old allies nicknamed the renegade, _Waldo_. Rumors surrounding the Golden Lantern speak of another assassination plot against one of remaining members of The Five, but why would one of them go to that inn after what happened there already?

The main information you're learned about the Gardens is that the dragori-fehr servant of the Great Mother, Sylemis, who helps tend the Grove of Peace and Harmony has come down with an ailment that even he can't cure. Normally, he can brew almost any potion for any need, but he's able to cure himself. It is whispered that he may be cursed due to his past failings in the Dragori Empire.

http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=229709


			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Planar: 1D20+11 = [3]+11 = 14 <-- it doesn't go to Feywild



When the Wizard Council first asked you to take a look at the Growers' Tower (and then the portal), you were quite surprised by maddening, runic writing in the tower and the planar map that existed on the bottom level of the tower's interior. Those writings are not normal; it's as if the person who wrote the markings at the top of the tower's interior wasn't the same person who wrote the insane markings at the bottom of the tower.

The planar map shows all the standard planes (as they exist in the Mirrored Cosmology), but the map seems focused on finding a connection to the Far Realm. The council had warned you of this ahead of time, but seeing it was still unnerving.

The portal itself was nearly invisible to the naked eye, and if the council hadn't had it outlined it black chalk, you would have missed it. The portal itself seems quite plain in comparison to the tower, and you couldn't see any evidence that it would go anywhere other than the Ethereal or a demiplane that coexists alongside Kulan. Note that the portal isn't in the tower. It's on the district's outer wall that connects it to the Gardens.

http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=229709


			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Gather Info: 1D20+8 = [6]+8 = 14 <-- whatever he found out from the mobs



I assume you're mainly interested in learning the latest rumors about Phelix, the Growers'
Tower, and the portal.

One of the Elite tower wizard guards of Wyndlasmere House, Finnola Jardine, has gone missing. It is believed that she stumbled into one of Phelix's plots and was murdered, but her body hasn't been found.

The citizens living near the Gardens whisper that they've seen a man matching Phelix's description walking along the top of the wall that divides Old City from the Gardens.

There is talk that Master Gervas Rosenberg might close down the Golden Lantern in its current location and move it to the other side of Old City, if the renegade isn't found soon. Phelix's name has been bad for business, and he seems really nervous when inside his inn. (He was almost killed by the _fireball_ trap.)

A fist fight broke recently out on the street near the primary gateway that connects Old City to the Gardens. The troublemaker was none other Carl I of the Temple of the Ooze. He has been spouting mad doctrine that Phelix the Renegade is actually a prophet of the Great Ooze and that he should be praised for his actions. Carl I was taken into custody and hasn't been seen in Bluffside since.

The latest rumor about Old City's serial killer is that he's an assassin working for a foreign power and is trying to disrupt Bluffside's trade and security.

A drunkard who was stumbling through the Sublime Bazaar late last night, ran screaming from what he believed was the ghost of the murdered Lord Mayor. The Regulars caught him this morning and dumped him in a cell at the barracks to dry out.

A new inn has appeared in the Undercity below part of Old City, seeming out of the blue. No one is sure who built it, but the new business is called The Shady Dragon Inn. The local miners are avoiding it like the plague, while a handful of young adventurers recently visited it and came out very excited. Perhaps there is some new type of exotic entertainment? If so, Glamor Glitterod of the Black Boudoir won't be happy.

Someone saw a weird creature in the street near the Tribunal. It looked like it had tentacles and it was horrific to behold.

http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=229709


			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> History: 1D20+13 = [2]+13 = 15 <-- what happened last time the portal opened



No matter how hard you looked, you could find no evidence, in any of the libraries open to you, that a portal exists where one does now. Your research into the history of portals in Bluffside was frustrating since the walls of Old City are specifically warded to not allow portals or gates to be created on them or even near them.

You had to go look a the place where the Wizard Council found the portal just to make sure in your mind that hadn't made a mistake. They didn't; it's there; it shouldn't be there. That revelation sent a chill down your spine. Mortal magic did not create the portal alone.

http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=229709


			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Bardic Lore: 1D20+11 = [10]+11 = 21 <-- secrets of this particular portal or grove



Sylemis of the Gardens was once a bodyguard for an important dragori noble in his homeland, but he was disgraced after he was discovered asleep while that noble was assassinated. It didn't matter that he wasn't on duty at the time, and he was forced to leave the empire in shame. (They cut off his tail.) He wandered in the Dragon Sands for years before eventually finding his way north to Bluffside. The druids of the Gardens took him in and he has healed much of his soul. Most of the populace don't know his origins, but regular visitors to the Gardens have come to respect him greatly.

Wyndlasmere House is known for many legends about its construction, but you've learned that most of them are false. (The one true one is a doozy.) Regardless, the guard house is one of the more prestige postings in the entire city of Bluffside, but most of those postings go to young Elite guards who are members of the more influential families in Old City. One of the main exceptions is the current leader of the house, Towermaster Alel Monderand. The grizzled old kindred dwarf came up from within the Regulars to eventually become one of the Elite. He is highly respected for his role in the Goblinoid War. He helped defend those outside Old City after the bridges were pulled up to seal off the wealthy district. His appointment to Wyndlasmere House has pissed off many of the old guard, but the Regulars and Elites under his command would fight to the death for him (and he, them).

Wyndlasmere House was once the home of a powerful cleric named Roxana Tryphosa who was one of the last surviving heirs to the Imperial Throne of Ticinum. She lived in Bluffside over 100 years ago and disappeared under mysterious circumstances. Her identity wasn't known to the peoples of Old City until after she disappeared and her house was seized. She left behind so much priceless art from her homeland that filled half of the treasure vault of the Palace. Rumors abound that not everything was found and that there are secret passages under the house that lead to the Underearth. Towermaster Monderand simply laughs when he hears these rumors.

http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=229709


			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Crit on the arcana and yet rolls under average  Good start!



FYI, for my campaigns, I treat crits. on skill rolls as if you rolled a 30. So, you're 33 is actually 43.


----------



## Knightfall

You also know that bringing the Iridescent Zunsum by itself to the portal won't open it. You'll need to speak a key phrase that was linked to the portal by who- or whatever created it. You have a few ideas but speaking the wrong phrase could be, painful.

There are fifteen phrases that might work, seven of them that will do damage if spoken incorrectly (or are simply wrong), and four of them that will kill the speaker outright, if wrong. There five of them you can try without having to worry about dying or being severely damaged.

You can come up with those phrases, if you like.

I'll be back later on today.

Cheers!


----------



## Neurotic

I hope I got at least something right. If I got everything, I want level immediately 
I'll think of the phrases tomorrow after my birthday party


----------



## Knightfall

So, waiting for more first posts before I reply again. FYI, I'm a bit sick right now (either cold or allergies), so you don't need to put up anything immediately. Heading off to bed to get some much needed sleep.  

I might check in later on tonight, but tomorrow is more likely.


----------



## Knightfall

@Aust Thale, how's you PC coming along?


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Tuck Gather Information and Knowledge local:
> 1D20+14 = [10]+14 = 24
> 1D20+6 = [6]+6 = 12
> 
> I don’t think Favored Enemy helps, but who knows: +2 on Royalists and +4 on Rising Swords.
> 
> Btw, I finished my character. Only need to make the stats for the riding dog animal companion.



Well, Tuck knows less than the loremaster when it comes to Knowledge (Local), but his Gather Information gained him more _from the street_ rumors. Some of it relates to the renegade and some of it doesn't.

Note that when it comes to Knowledge (local), Tuck only knew about the past history of Old City, which isn't too hard to discover (the local libraries are filled with local history books). He didn't know about Phelix's attack on Big Tim and Relgar in the Golden Lantern since kobolds aren't usually regular patrons there. (Most of the longstanding kobold families in Bluffside are of lower or middle class in Bluffside and live in either New City or in one of the flophouses in the Undercity. There are some that live simple monastic lives in the Temple District too.) Tuck also hadn't heard about Sylemis' ailment, but he has heard of the dragori druid. He's even met him and likes him.

He's heard all the same Gather Information Rumors/Tales noted in this post, as well as the following additions:
First, Tuck is _fairly_ certain that the rumor about Phelix walking on the walls on Old City is false. It's a wild story going around the district's taverns and inns. It just sounds so ridiculous that people think it's true.

He's heard there might be a connection between the renegade and a wax shop called The Crossed Candles. The Elite have it staked out but haven't stormed the place yet, as there isn't any real proof, just rumors. The main reason that the place is under suspicion is due to the fact the Bluffside Regulars have long suspected the shop is a front for a foreign thieves' guild. Also, the owner just happens to be named _Waldo_ Barclay Winton. Since Waldo and his shop has been around longer than the nickname that Big Tim & Relgar gave Phelix, it likely is just a coincidence.

He's heard that there are new unknown members of the Bluffside Elite patrolling the Gardens at night, which is weird since there haven't been any new recruits assigned to the Gardens only longstanding members. Could they be fakes working for Phelix? and if so, how the hell are they avoiding the true guards who swear they've never seen any fakes? Could some or all of the Elites assigned to the Gardens be in Phelix's pocket.

There is an evil troll living underneath the Gardens and it was Phelix who lured it there with promises of esy food in the form of local lovers who use the Gardens at night. There are reports that a few young lovers have disappeared in the Gardens but some think they were murdered by the Old City Killer. Others insist it is the troll and that Phelix is going to unleash even more monsters on the district. The Elites have checked the storm drains and sewers under the Gardens and district but haven't seen anything except the occasional dire rat.

Here are some Old City rumors he learned that weren't about Phelix:
First, he knows that the event with Carl I actually happened, because he just happened to be on the street when it occurred. 

Also, he doubts the local serial killer is in league with a foreign power, but you never know. The killer is leaving bodies all across Old City with two new killings last night. The Old City citizens are very afraid to go out at night. The number of high society events has dropped dramatically, as a result.

Tuck also knows that Master Rosenberg isn't going to move his inn. The cost would be too much (and risky). However, he is in a _food fight_ with a rival named Sabela Abreu who runs a local establishment called the Delicate Delight Eatery. The two of them cannot stand each other, and it's no secret that Sabela wants to take over the Golden Lantern. Master Rosenberg's reply to that is "over my dead body, she will ever own this place."

Rumors abound that before his death, Horatio Hollingsworth discovered a major archaeological find somewhere near Bluffside (but not in the ruins). If so, no one else knew anything about the find. Could that be why his wife murdered him, if she did? (Tuck has heard wild speculation that Lady Damania might have been seen in the Undercity but mostly from drunkards.)

Gal Na Mar Khan, the owner of the Silver Wyrm is hosting a foreign dignitary from the east who is trying to establish trade relations with Bluffside. Some believe this man comes all the way from the region known as the Horse Lands and represents a city-state named Cemphar north of the Red Sand Wastes. If so, he's come a long way. His name is not known.

Rumor has it that the handful of gnome noble families in Old City feel like they're being slighted by the human noble families of the district since so many of their New City cousins, with means, have been forced to relocate to the posh district. Uppity human nobles are not happy about more smelly gnomes running around Old City, not to mention the dwarves and elves. Sometimes humans can be such donkey butts!

A secret passageway that was originally discovered by Bluffside's original ruler, Jarmine the Wise, 200 years ago, has been rediscovered. The Five are trying to keep it a secret while trying to recruit young adventurers to explore it to see if there are any threats to be faced or treasure to be claimed. Those that sign up only get 5% of what they find, but they are promised free healing and even _raise dead_ spells if they discover something.

One of the judges of the Tribunal is being blackmailed. It's likely related to a major court case being debated; the judge being blackmailed, Delphine Vincent, has the tie-breaking vote. She is refusing the help of the Bluffside Regulars. She hasn't left her home in over a week.

Rumors from the rest of Bluffside:
_Military District_
Tuck knows very little about what's going on in this district. The Bluffside Regulars are keeping information close to the vest and the Elites at the gate to the district won't talk at all. He was able to get in, but no one would tell him anything real. Mainly, the guards are worried about being stretched thin i the city, but that's hardly a secret. 

_Mining District_
Tuck is rarely welcome in the mining district, as it is filled with dwarves and gnomes who don't like kobolds. The halflings and humans working there like him as much as the next visitor, which isn't usually very welcoming, at first. Plus, getting into the district is easier than getting out. Too many checks and rechecks. Very annoying.

Still, he did hear while waiting at the main gate that the leader of Post 17 of of the Bluffside Regulars, Captain Soro, is under investigation for corruption. He's believed to be in the pocket of some traders from another city, and that he's stealing raw adamantine ore for them.

_New City_
Since the disaster in the district, there are so many rumors circulating about New City that it's nearly impossible to tell the chaff from the wheat. Tuck does know that the martial law edict in the district is starting to piss off the locals.

They are tired of being told to go home at night and can't stand the new Captain of the Dungeon, Chalsarda Shantilayla. The stubbon nevae elf is becoming public enemy number one in New City due to her lack of manners and tolerance, which just makes her crack down on the district even more.

She's been egged more than once by the youngsters of New city, and they always get away. No one helps her. If it was up to them, she'd be ostracized from the city. That's not likely to happen since she's a favorite of Lord Revel Varian, the new interim lord mayor.

It looks like Bay Divers isn't going to reopen anytime soon. The specialty shop and local hangout for cliff divers was completely destroyed during the disaster in New City and Delia can't seem to find a backer to help reopen her 'home'. Some fear she might leave the city and relocate to Scopula.

_Temple District_
Clerics and cultists love to talk — too much, in fact. And they usually want to talk about their faith and why Tuck should convert, blah, blah, blah. Once you ask them about non-religious rumors, they tend to look at you strange and ask why you are prying into people's personal lives.

However, the main exception are faithful among The Exploratory. The wanders of The Traveler are always up for a good chat, although they mainly want to talk about events outside the city, such as news of traveler approaching the city from a distant land who wants to take up residence at the temple at make it more traditional. The free-wheeling regulars don't like that idea at all.

A fellow urban ranger, Vesper Astaroth, also told Tuck that powerful female paladin from outside Bluffside was turned away at the gates to the Castle of Purification (the main temple of The Purifier). She is now trying to set up an opposing temple dedicated to the female aspect of the Purifier known as the Maiden of Justice. She is actively seeking female recruits in the district.

He also heard a wild rumor about the temple of the ancients, Sem La Vah Revived, that the archaeologist Cephalous was secretly responsible for the attack on the diggers in Sem La Vah that claimed the life of Lady Thistle Ravenwood and a young unnamed noble who likes to dig as his hobby. If true, this means Cephalous is in league with the dark reptilians that killed the diggers.

_The Undercity and Sordadon_
Tuck blends in well with the denizens of the Undercity, although there are a lot of gnomes working and living in the underground part of Bluffside. The steam gnomes are more accepting of him, and Chief Engineer Windel Orm of the Great winding Room told Tuck about that the mechanical workings of the Cavern Harbor are in danger of failing. The waterwheel needs some major repairs or everything will grind to a halt!

He recently heard a wild rumor that one of the gelatinous oozes of the Cube Pits has escaped into the sewers and is now feeding on sewer workers instead of the sewer that normally dumps into the cubes.

The local shop known as Blunt & Blade in the Cavern Harbor of Undercity is closed for business, as its owners Benak Breckon and Delik Deepfarer are in debt up to their foreheads. It's believed they own the local thieves' guild and are on the run from leg-breakers. Tuck did noticed the closed sign up the last time he walked past.

Tuck hasn't been out to Sordadon much recently, but the last time he was out there, he did hear that someone very dangerous recently escaped from the Citadel of Phenbras and that Commander Ethan Steelhawke is personally leading the manhunt for someone who makes Phelix look like a choirboy. The Bluffside Regulars out on the floating dock-city are being put to the task by their commander and are even geting divers to look through the canals.

_Wizard District_
Since Tuck is not a wizard, he hasn't been able to learn anything relevant about the inner workings of the Wizard District. Wizards do not talk to kobolds who aren't wizard. Most of what Tuck has heard is the same old superstitions from non-wizards like the House of Necromancy is in league with the undead and the House of Conjuration has let loose a demon in the district. Stuff like that.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so I need to get some more sleep. Definitely sick; not allergies.  

I'll check back in later on today.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, I'll have more rumors for you about the Loyalists and the Rising Swords, later. I have to ponder my reply carefully. And, sleep first.


----------



## Knightfall

Oka,y so Tuck didn't learn anything else specific to the Loyalists, but he'd suspect that if the rumors about the fake Elite guards in Garden and Phelix's connection to The Crossed Candles turn out to be true, there will likely be Loyalists involved (or, at least, in the area). Could The Crossed Candles be a Loyalist safe house?

However, there is one specific thing about the Rising Swords that Tuck learned about. It seems that some of their members that were involved in the New City disaster and were put to the sword, by the adventurers that Custodio once fought beside, have been seen, once again, in both Old City and the Undercity. This would mean that someone got a hold of their dead bodies and _raised_ them from the dead. From what you know of the Rising Swords, they don't bring back fallen members who fail at their missions, so if they are back from the dead, it was someone else who _raised_ them.

As far as Tuck knows, the ex-Rising Swords member who was imprisoned for his part in the New City disaster, a man young named Niklas Hansen, is still in the Dungeon of Bluffside where he's doing five years of hard labor.


----------



## Knightfall

Posted an introduction for Custodio.


----------



## Knightfall

My plan has been to wait until either @Aust Thale or @Envisioner posts their first introductory post before I post again, but now I might put up a short post of Oakfirst voicing his opinion on "street justice." 

Later though. Right now, I need a bit of rest. I had to go get antibiotics for another sinus/throat infection. I think I manged to "nip it" before it got really bad. Still, sleep. Post later.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Aust Thale has been out of town recently on personal business. He is just about finished with his character, and told me to tell you he'd be posting soon.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Aust Thale has been out of town recently on personal business. He is just about finished with his character, and told me to tell you he'd be posting soon.



I figured it was something like that. No worries. Real life always comes first. Tell him not to worry if he's super busy.


----------



## Aust Thale

Knightfall said:


> I figured it was something like that. No worries. Real life always comes first. Tell him not to worry if he's super busy.




I appreciate the patience.  Character pdf attached to the other thread (Ancient Lands of Kanpur).  No security to it.  If you have concerns or need to have me change something, let me know.


----------



## Knightfall

Aust Thale said:


> I appreciate the patience.  Character pdf attached to the other thread (Ancient Lands of Kanpur).  No security to it.  If you have concerns or need to have me change something, let me know.



You might want to swap out Eldred for another regional or racial language. The Eldred tongue is for a group of elves that aren't well known in the Bluffside Region; they're almost a legend to Bluffsiders. Sprache is also a less-known and spoken language in Bluffside, but it's still a good choice for the region. The Old Tongue is a mysterious, pictograph language that almost no one speaks anymore; it is primarily a written language for archaeologists, scholars,  and soothsayers. If it gets around that Falen can actually speak it, people will come looking for him, and they won't all be friendly. 

FYI, Falen not knowing Cliffspeak might be a barrier to quick conversations with your fellow heroes (and some of the locals). However, Relgar knows Aegean, so he'd be more than happy to converse in that language; he'd probably prefer it. Loremaster Akos speaks Ticin, so you will be able to have interesting logistical debates with him. Big Tim knows Draconic, Elvish and Orc, so he and Falen will be able to converse in those languages. Tuck speaks Draconic, so your PCs will converse in that language. I'm not sure which languages @Scott DeWar has chosen, but I think he'll probably choose something your PC speaks.

I like that your PC has a lot of languages! 

However, the NPC named Custodio only speaks Cliffspeak and Celestial, so he won't know what you're saying, which is fine. It could add an interesting language dynamic. Plus, if your PCs want to exclude him from knowing something, you can simply talk in languages he doesn't know.

If you guys want to do this, put it in a Spoiler tag, so I remember that Custodio is not supposed to know what you're saying; I'll likely still need to know. 

While Ticin is more than fine as your primary regional language, not everyone in Bluffside _speaks_ it; more often people can _read_ it. However, the high-ranking people in Bluffside and the scholars and wizards of the city will be able to converse with you no problem. (Most of them will probably prefer speaking in Ticin and think your PC 'quite a learned fellow'. [Loremaster Akos too.]) Most of the lower class in the city speak Cliffspeak in day-to-day conversation, but if your PC is looking for information or deals in the city, Falen will find someone to deal with who speaks one of the languages he knows, especially the racial languages.

Orc is quite a common language among the lower classes, period. Speaking to elves in Elvish, for sure, will make them like you more. Dwarves care less about such things, as long as you don't talk to them in Goblin; they will consider that an insult and your PC will know that will be the reaction you'll get. (It's a good way to start a fight with them.) The gnomes will like that you've learned their language, but won't care if you talk to them in any of the other languages you know (especially the steam gnomes). And knowing Dragori is an excellent campaign choice, in case the PCs need to deal with the Dragori Embassy (or a certain dragori druid in the Gardens).

It all leads to interesting role-playing opportunities, if done right. I'm looking forward to it.  

p.s. I really like the details on contacts and enemies you provided. That's a nice touch.


----------



## Aust Thale

Knightfall said:


> You might want to swap out Eldred for another regional or racial language. The Eldred tongue is for a group of elves that aren't well known in the Bluffside Region; they're almost a legend to Bluffsiders. Sprache is also a less-known and spoken language in Bluffside, but it's still a good choice for the region. The Old Tongue is a mysterious, pictograph language that almost no one speaks anymore; it is primarily a written language for archaeologists, scholars,  and soothsayers. If it gets around that Falen can actually speak it, people will come looking for him, and they won't all be friendly.
> 
> FYI, Falen not knowing Cliffspeak might be a barrier to quick conversations with your fellow heroes (and some of the locals). However, Relgar knows Aegean, so he'd be more than happy to converse in that language; he'd probably prefer it. Loremaster Akos speaks Ticin, so you will be able to have interesting logistical debates with him. Big Tim knows Draconic, Elvish and Orc, so he and Falen will be able to converse in those languages. Tuck speaks Draconic, so your PCs will converse in that language. I'm not sure which languages @Scott DeWar has chosen, but I think he'll probably choose something your PC speaks.
> 
> I like that your PC has a lot of languages!
> 
> However, the NPC named Custodio only speaks Cliffspeak and Celestial, so he won't know what you're saying, which is fine. It could add an interesting language dynamic. Plus, if your PCs want to exclude him from knowing something, you can simply talk in languages he doesn't know.
> 
> If you guys want to do this, put it in a Spoiler tag, so I remember that Custodio is not supposed to know what you're saying; I'll likely still need to know.
> 
> While Ticin is more than fine as your primary regional language, not everyone in Bluffside _speaks_ it; more often people can _read_ it. However, the high-ranking people in Bluffside and the scholars and wizards of the city will be able to converse with you no problem. (Most of them will probably prefer speaking in Ticin and think your PC 'quite a learned fellow'. [Loremaster Akos too.]) Most of the lower class in the city speak Cliffspeak in day-to-day conversation, but if your PC is looking for information or deals in the city, Falen will find someone to deal with who speaks one of the languages he knows, especially the racial languages.
> 
> Orc is quite a common language among the lower classes, period. Speaking to elves in Elvish, for sure, will make them like you more. Dwarves care less about such things, as long as you don't talk to them in Goblin; they will consider that an insult and your PC will know that will be the reaction you'll get. (It's a good way to start a fight with them.) The gnomes will like that you've learned their language, but won't care if you talk to them in any of the other languages you know (especially the steam gnomes). And knowing Dragori is an excellent campaign choice, in case the PCs need to deal with the Dragori Embassy (or a certain dragori druid in the Gardens).
> 
> It all leads to interesting role-playing opportunities, if done right. I'm looking forward to it.
> 
> p.s. I really like the details on contacts and enemies you provided. That's a nice touch.




Thanks for compliment.  I have a loose backstory complete with magical gaps in memory for the protection of his friends and contacts.  The languages thing I’ve wanted in a character for awhile.  First real chance to use a feat to do it.
I’ll modify languages some to include Cliffspeak and drop Eldred, but my thoughts on him is that he’s always working on languages and can speak or write a smattering of words in similar alphabets much the way Portuguese and Spanish are similar.  His background is immersion in languages.  Those contacts cultivated his knack for it.  And the Old Tongue, etc. was taught to him specifically because he was half-hobgoblin (who would guess that he knows it?) and former slave as a compliment to scripts and magic.  He finds Tanger much to his liking precisely because he can hear any number of languages, especially among the pirates and smugglers who he watches and listens for information or the aristocrats who think he’s a half-breed blue collar dude.  He uses the information to his advantage either economically (he isn’t particularly more skilled at commerce; he is simply able to put a wider range of people together because he can communicate with them) or courtesy of a job (he finds people and things or acts as a courier or covert translator).  Plenty of people know he can speak a little of this and more of that.  But nobody except his mentor and perhaps a friend or two knows about the Old Tongue.  And the fact that he picks up proficiency in a language every level would be the only indication to anybody that he does.
As to his alignment, he’s not Neutral out of a particular ideological proclivity.  He is because to put one foot in front of the other each day, he has to be.  As long as he and his are protected, he forms no moral attachment to the law or lack of.  As to good and evil, that’s often a matter of political (lower and upper case “P”) perspective, and that’s often the result of need or want.  Probably more info than you want.  The two mentors cover his classes and no small degree of why he behaves the way he does.


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke, here's the folded up map that was in the bag.



Spoiler: The Map


----------



## Knightfall

Will wait a couple of days to give @Aust Thale, @Envisioner, and @Scott DeWar time to add their intro posts. Expect something from me either late Tuesday or early Wednesday.


----------



## Scott DeWar

A wizard walks into a bar. takes 1 hp and dies.
how many wizards does it take to change a torch?
it won't matter, the thief stole it already.

I will have something after work today.


----------



## Neurotic

Did you hear the ona where a dyslexic wizard walks into a bra...?


----------



## Scott DeWar

A booby trap?


----------



## Aust Thale

Knightfall said:


> Will wait a couple of days to give @Aust Thale, @Envisioner, and @Scott DeWar time to add their intro posts. Expect something from me either late Tuesday or early Wednesday.




Working on it.  Not done yet.  But working on it.  Probably 25% into it, but I'm making progress.  Thanks for patience.  Start your work so the campaign doesn't get bogged down.  I don't want to be that guy.  I need a little help, though.  I need an objective or a McGuffin in Bluffside.  Something or somebody that I'm delivering a message to, escaping to, or otherwise alerting to a threat from the East/Northeast, perhaps Gigan's Axe or Ravenna, perhaps a Tal slaver threat, or something more menacing and ellusive. 

And it needs to tie the Endwald Mountains, the Coldwind Forest, and Tanger together.  Help?


----------



## Neurotic

Aust Thale said:


> Working on it.  Not done yet.  But working on it.  Probably 25% into it, but I'm making progress.  Thanks for patience.  Start your work so the campaign doesn't get bogged down.  I don't want to be that guy.  I need a little help, though.  I need an objective or a McGuffin in Bluffside.  Something or somebody that I'm delivering a message to, escaping to, or otherwise alerting to a threat from the East/Northeast, perhaps Gigan's Axe or Ravenna, perhaps a Tal slaver threat, or something more menacing and ellusive.
> 
> And it needs to tie the Endwald Mountains, the Coldwind Forest, and Tanger together.  Help?



If you warn about slavers you could tie in my backstory and actually look for me to deliver a message to.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am still having math issues - spent too much kind of thing b- so  I will be ready soon.


----------



## Knightfall

Aust Thale said:


> Working on it.  Not done yet.  But working on it.  Probably 25% into it, but I'm making progress.  Thanks for patience.  Start your work so the campaign doesn't get bogged down.  I don't want to be that guy.



No worries. We'll play at everyone's pace, which includes me. Real life always comes first and my mom is dealing with some health issues, so that has to take priority for me. (We hope it isn't something serious, but I'm not going to say more because my mom is a very private person.)



			
				Aust Thale said:
			
		

> I need a little help, though.  I need an objective or a McGuffin in Bluffside.  Something or somebody that I'm delivering a message to, escaping to, or otherwise alerting to a threat from the East/Northeast, perhaps Gigan's Axe or Ravenna, perhaps a Tal slaver threat, or something more menacing and ellusive.
> 
> And it needs to tie the Endwald Mountains, the Coldwind Forest, and Tanger together.  Help?



Hmm, a message you say. Well, there many embassies in Bluffside's Old City including many of the lands of the Northwest. There is the Dragori Embassy, of course, as well as the Novarum Embassy and the Embassy of the Pertan Allaince. Those are three of the major embassies in Bluffside. There are also embassies for High Morria (dwarves and gnomes), Ravensilath (elves and fey), and Ticinum. There is also the old abandoned embassy of Tarminan. Bluffside and Tarminan haven't had good relations for ages and there are often border skirmishes between the Bluffside Mountain Rangers and the aggressive soldiers of that kingdom.

Now, Ravenna is the Imperial City of Ticinum, so your message could be for the Ticin ambassador, Lord Cassianus Avitus. That would be a good hook. Perhaps he has a relative in trouble, he's in danger of being recalled, or his lands are being invaded by orcs. I'll say his ancestral lands sit near the town of Dovia just north of the Red Mountains. Perhaps the giants of Gigans Arx have been raiding the towns and villages along the edge of the mountains. Perhaps they aren't just eating people, but also dragging away Imperial citizens in chains to be sold to Tal slavers. 

Note that High Morria and the giants are at a state of constant warfare. The High Morrians often come to the aid of the Principality of Kalmonte, which recently broke away from Ticinum. This has made relations between High Morria and the Imperial Lands chilly. The Emperor is not pleased with alliance formed between Kalmonte and High Morria. Of course, if there is danger of giants at the gates of Ravenna, he might be sending word to Lord Cassianus to try to improve relations between Ticinum and High Morria. Bluffside is one of the few cities with embassies for both lands. Hmm, maybe Lord Cassianus has family in Kalmonte?

Now, I'm not sure how to tie the Endwald Mountains into this idea. I haven't done a detailed hex map of that area like I've done for the Bluffside Region. I can tell you that those mountains divide the civilized lands south of the mountains from the more barbaric lands of Waldheim. While both Montresor and Talangrán are dark evil places, Falia is a good kingdom with strong relations with Novarum, although they don't always agree. Most of the region south of the Endwalds once belonged to Ticinum but not Talangrán! (This was primarily due to the Tals using evil outsiders as shock troops on the battlefield. Note that Tal nobles often make pacts with devils.)

As for Tânger, it is a very cosmopolitan city that sits just outside the influence of the Dragori Empire. It is a city-state and is filled with dozens and dozens of races, half-breeds, human ethnicities, freebooters, escaped slaves (and not just from the north), as well as adventurers of all sorts. It's people could have connections to almost anywhere on Kanpur including the Dark Continent and the Eastern Lands. Its semi-friendly rival is Barcino just to the north of it on the coast.

The one rule in Tânger is that slavers are not welcome! Pirates are welcome as long as they don't deal in slaves. Known slavers who enter the city and are caught are hanged. There is usually no trial beyond divinations and ex-slave testimony.

EDIT: I should also note that both Barcino and Tânger were once Ticin colonies.

I hope this all helps.


----------



## Knightfall

I should also note that Ravensilath is the major elvish land in the Coldwind Forest near Bluffside. Relations between that land and Bluffside are cordial. There is also the Granite North in the Highwind Alpine along the eastern edge of the Sundered Mountains. That is a major dwarven land. Note that Bluffsiders consider all the forested lands from the Sundered Mountains to beyond Lake Coldwind to be the Coldwind Forest but many of the eastern regions of the expansive forests have different names.


----------



## Knightfall

*Tânger
Metropolis (pop. 40,000)
Racial Mix:* Integrated - 35% human, 15% cat races (*), 15% halfling, 10% dwarf, 8% dragori, 4% gnome, 4% elf, 4% half-bred races, 3% goblinoids, 2% other races.
* Including catfolk, kitts, rakasta, tabaxi, etc.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I have errands to run today, so don't expect a post from me until either late tonight or early tomorrow.

Later.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> *OOC:* There is a lot of information Tuck knows, and that is being communicated among the party. Tuck is a bit overwhelmed, and so am I.



I didn't mean to overwhelm you. I'd say don't worry about the information that isn't related to Phelix or Old City. Most of the rest of it is just background/lay of the land material. Possible hooks for later on in the campaign.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, it was a very long day. Sleep now. Post tomorrow.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> I didn't mean to overwhelm you. I'd say don't worry about the information that isn't related to Phelix or Old City. Most of the rest of it is just background/lay of the land material. Possible hooks for later on in the campaign.



That's alright; I just need some time playing for it all to come together. For now I'll just focus on playing Tuck the way I imagine him, and some of that is being careful about what information to share. So it'll work out fine.


----------



## Knightfall

New posted added.


----------



## Neurotic

@Envisioner : lets try this. You need to pick the letter A from the jumble of 9 letters (simplification)
JustinCae(sorry @JustinCase, suitably only one A  )

You could go like this
Is the first letter an 'a'? J => NO
Is the second letter an 'a'? u => NO 

This depends on the combination (i.e. reAson will be quicker than JustinCae, but slower than Announcement) - but on average, you need N/2 tries (in your case N = 9 letters, in game, we have 15 phrases)

Or you could go "binary tree"
Split into two groups of roughly half
*Justi *vs *nCae*
You ask
Is there an A in the first group
if YES, you take that group and repeat
if NO, you take the other one and repeat => The advantage here is that there are no "empty" castings, you always GAIN information

Continuing the logic:
*nC* vs *ae*
And finally, you split ae and ask is this an 'a' 

So, for the length of 9 you need only 3 castings and the algorithm is logarithmic so for 15, you need 4, for 32 5, 64 6, 1024 10, 1 000 000 only 20.

Compare to 
15 needs 7 (on average)
32 needs 16
1024 needs 512
1 000 000 needs 500 000

As I said, you may not know it, but Relgar could  The advantages of characters with skills different than our own...


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Spoiler: What D&D really is


----------



## Envisioner

Given that Relgar is Asperger's, it seems appropriate to say that his brain doesn't function linearly enough for this stratagem to make sense to him.  He's very smart, but sometimes his kind of smart involves going the long way around concepts that "normal" people take for granted.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, you might be overthinking how much work it will be to get the portal open. My goal is not to make it so hard that you need to do math problems. I mean, you can go that way, if you want, but it will more steps than you really need.

Basically, let's not get bogged down by adding tons of extra math unless everyone else is cool with it.


----------



## Neurotic

Well, you did say there are deadly options. AMD since Akos is not suicidal and he will not force anyone to do it...we need something. 

I just offered something to put Relgar single-mindedness forward  we can move on...I want to check the gardener for possesion


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Well, you did say there are deadly options. AMD since Akos is not suicidal and he will not force anyone to do it...we need something.
> 
> I just offered something to put Relgar single-mindedness forward  we can move on...I want to check the gardener for possesion



I realize that. I might have made it seem more deadly than Akos needs worry about. Mainly, the PCs don't want to try just a random phrase to open the portal, but you don't need to worry as long as you stick to the five phrases that I mentioned here. You can come up with them yourself or I can write them for you.

The PCs will just need to do some appropriate skills checks and/or cast some key divination spells. Sorry if I made it seem more complicated than it should be. That was not my intent.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

"Klatu... Verata... Nik--cough cough"


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I'm going to let the conversation flow between the PCs for a few days. I'll put up my next post on Friday, most likely. Stuff to do, outside, both tomorrow and Thursday. Cleaning and map design today.


----------



## Neurotic

Not all impostors (or any at all) need to be evil. Remember that mercenaries could be neutral and even most cultists could just be in it as servants / initiates with only true disciples steeped in evil. But, to answer the question (IC post later), yes, we can


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Well, me the player knows that, but Tim does not; his worldview is pretty black and white when it comes to that sort of stuff. You're either one of the good guys, or one of the bad guys. Tim is Lawful Neutral, so for him, law abiding = "good" and violent criminal = "evil," with perhaps a little leeway given to non-violent criminals, whom he sees as "misguided."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Another thing to consider: whomever has *Detect Thoughts* would know that this spell would prove more reliable than simple *Detect Evil* since it provides (possibly) coherent and complete thoughts which could indicate an imposter with a greater degree of certainty.


----------



## Envisioner

Knightfall said:


> There are fifteen phrases that might work, seven of them that will do damage if spoken incorrectly (or are simply wrong), and four of them that will kill the speaker outright, if wrong. There five of them you can try without having to worry about dying or being severely damaged.
> 
> You can come up with those phrases, if you like.




So did you actually have particular phrases in mind, or were you asking us to make them up?  The problem with that approach is that we don't know what sort of language Phelix likes to use when making up his portal keys.  It wouldn't make much sense to have him talking about, say, fluffy kittens (unless this was a deliberate attempt to deceive people who know him well).


----------



## Knightfall

Envisioner said:


> So did you actually have particular phrases in mind, or were you asking us to make them up?  The problem with that approach is that we don't know what sort of language Phelix likes to use when making up his portal keys.  It wouldn't make much sense to have him talking about, say, fluffy kittens (unless this was a deliberate attempt to deceive people who know him well).



Since it was @Neurotic's successful check that lead to him surmise the five _safe_ phrases, I wanted to give him a chance to come up with them himself. I wasn't worrying too much about language choice, since I was assuming the phrases would be spoken in Draconic or another language often used by arcanists with leanings towards chaos (such as Abyssal or Anarchic).

But I can do it, if you guys prefer. I'll work on putting something together tonight.


----------



## Envisioner

Please tell me (rolling for it if appropriate) whether Relgar knows about the common weaknesses of trolls.


----------



## Knightfall

Envisioner said:


> Please tell me (rolling for it if appropriate) whether Relgar knows about the common weaknesses of trolls.



Knowledge about trolls would fall under Knowledge (nature). That's not something that Relgar would know.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Knowledge about trolls would fall under Knowledge (nature). That's not something that Relgar would know.



But I would... Except I wouldn't think others don't know something as basic as trolls 
Still, roll because someone will ask IC


----------



## Envisioner

Welp, it was going to be my third in-character comment so far, but if I'm not allowed to say it, I'll just keep my nose in a book....


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Knowledge about trolls would fall under Knowledge (nature). That's not something that Relgar would know.



But you could definitely know about magic - especially possessions or illusions or charms?


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> But I would... Except I wouldn't think others don't know something as basic as trolls
> 
> Still, roll because someone will ask IC



Knowledge (nature): 1d20+9=14

The DC is 10 + 6 (for HD) = 16

Thus, Akos knowledge of trolls is quite limited. He's never faced one or read much about them.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Knowledge (nature): 1d20+9=14
> 
> The DC is 10 + 6 (for HD) = 16
> 
> Thus, Akos knowledge of trolls is quite limited. He's never faced one or read much about them.



Some Loremaster


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, cleaning and physio today. But, I'll try to get a reply up late tonight.

*EDIT:* Tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## Scotley

First some numbers....

_: 4D6.HIGH(3) = [6, 2, 6, 6] = 18
4D6.HIGH(3) = [3, 4, 6, 6] = 16
4D6.HIGH(3) = [3, 6, 5, 6] = 17
4D6.HIGH(3) = [2, 2, 3, 4] = 9
4D6.HIGH(3) = [5, 4, 1, 1] = 10
4D6.HIGH(3) = [2, 1, 3, 1] = 6
4D6.HIGH(3) = [3, 1, 5, 6] = 14
4D6.HIGH(3) = [4, 3, 6, 1] = 13
4D6.HIGH(3) = [5, 5, 1, 4] = 14
 

Wow, I expect I can work with that!


----------



## JustinCase

Nice!


----------



## Scotley

Breva Sciarra




Name: Breva Sciarra
Race: Human Class: Paladin (6)
Str: 18
Dex: 16
Con: 14
Int: 13
Wis: 14
Cha: 18 (level bonus 4th level)
HP: 41+12con=53 Current: 53
Init: +3
Saves: Fort+5+2Con+4Cha, Ref: +2+3 Dex+4Cha, Will: +2+2Wis+4Cha
BAB: +6/+1
Alignment: LG
AC: 21 (22 with shield) Touch: 14 FF: 18

Gender: Male
Age: 25
Height: '5"11
Weight: #155
Hair: Dark Blond
Eyes: Brown

*Humans*

Medium: As Medium creatures, humans have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Human base land speed is 30 feet.
1 extra feat at 1st level.
4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
Automatic Language: Common. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Speak Language skill.
Favored Class: Any. When determining whether a multiclass human takes an experience point penalty, his or her highest-level class does not count.
*Paladin Class Features*
    All of the following are class features of the paladin.
*Weapon and Armor Proficiency*
    Paladins are proficient with all simple and martial weapons, with all types of armor (heavy, medium, and light), and with shields (except tower shields).
*Aura of Good (Ex)*
    The power of a paladin’s aura of good (see the detect good spell) is equal to her paladin level.
*Detect Evil (Sp)*
    At will, a paladin can use detect evil, as the spell.
*Smite Evil (Su)*
    Once per day, a paladin may attempt to smite evil with one normal melee attack. She adds her Charisma bonus (if any) to her attack roll and deals 1 extra point of damage per paladin level. If the paladin accidentally smites a creature that is not evil, the smite has no effect, but the ability is still used up for that day.
    At 5th level, and at every five levels thereafter, the paladin may smite evil one additional time per day, as indicated on Table: The Paladin, to a maximum of five times per day at 20th level. (Note Extra Smiting Feat)
*Divine Grace (Su)*
    At 2nd level, a paladin gains a bonus equal to her Charisma bonus (if any) on all saving throws.
*Lay on Hands (Su)*
    Beginning at 2nd level, a paladin with a Charisma score of 12 or higher can heal wounds (her own or those of others) by touch. Each day she can heal a total number of hit points of damage equal to her paladin level × her Charisma bonus. A paladin may choose to divide her healing among multiple recipients, and she doesn’t have to use it all at once. Using lay on hands is a standard action.
    Alternatively, a paladin can use any or all of this healing power to deal damage to undead creatures. Using lay on hands in this way requires a successful melee touch attack and doesn’t provoke an attack of opportunity. The paladin decides how many of her daily allotment of points to use as damage after successfully touching an undead creature.
*Aura of Courage (Su)*
    Beginning at 3rd level, a paladin is immune to fear (magical or otherwise). Each ally within 10 feet of her gains a +4 morale bonus on saving throws against fear effects.
    This ability functions while the paladin is conscious, but not if she is unconscious or dead.
*Divine Health (Ex)*
    At 3rd level, a paladin gains immunity to all diseases, including supernatural and magical diseases.
*Turn Undead (Su)*
    When a paladin reaches 4th level, she gains the supernatural ability to turn undead. She may use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + her Charisma modifier. She turns undead as a cleric of three levels lower would. (Note +2 syn bonus from ranks in Knowledge (Religion))
*Spells*
    Beginning at 4th level, a paladin gains the ability to cast a small number of divine spells, which are drawn from the paladin spell list. A paladin must choose and prepare her spells in advance.
    To prepare or cast a spell, a paladin must have a Wisdom score equal to at least 10 + the spell level. The Difficulty Class for a saving throw against a paladin’s spell is 10 + the spell level + the paladin’s Wisdom modifier.
Through 3rd level, a paladin has no caster level. At 4th level and higher, her caster level is one-half her paladin level.
1st Level (1+1Wis) Typically Memorized:  Bless and Cure Light Wounds. Save DC13 when applicable.
*Special Mount (Sp)*
    Upon reaching 5th level, a paladin gains the service of an unusually intelligent, strong, and loyal steed to serve her in her crusade against evil. This mount is usually a heavy warhorse (for a Medium paladin).
    Once per day, as a full-round action, a paladin may magically call her mount from the celestial realms in which it resides. This ability is the equivalent of a spell of a level equal to one-third the paladin’s level. The mount immediately appears adjacent to the paladin and remains for 2 hours per paladin level; it may be dismissed at any time as a free action. The mount is the same creature each time it is summoned, though the paladin may release a particular mount from service.
    Each time the mount is called, it appears in full health, regardless of any damage it may have taken previously. The mount also appears wearing or carrying any gear it had when it was last dismissed. Calling a mount is a conjuration (calling) effect.
    Should the paladin’s mount die, it immediately disappears, leaving behind any equipment it was carrying. The paladin may not summon another mount for thirty days or until she gains a paladin level, whichever comes first, even if the mount is somehow returned from the dead. During this thirty-day period, the paladin takes a -1 penalty on attack and weapon damage rolls.
*Remove Disease (Sp)*
    At 6th level, a paladin can produce a remove disease effect, as the spell, once per week. She can use this ability one additional time per week for every three levels after 6th (twice per week at 9th, three times at 12th, and so forth).
*Code of Conduct*
    A paladin must be of lawful good alignment and loses all class abilities if she ever willingly commits an evil act.
    Additionally, a paladin’s code requires that she respect legitimate authority, act with honor (not lying, not cheating, not using poison, and so forth), help those in need (provided they do not use the help for evil or chaotic ends), and punish those who harm or threaten innocents.
*Associates*
    While she may adventure with characters of any good or neutral alignment, a paladin will never knowingly associate with evil characters, nor will she continue an association with someone who consistently offends her moral code. A paladin may accept only henchmen, followers, or cohorts who are lawful good.


Skills: Ranks 2+1Human+2Int(x9)=45 Max Ranks 9 (4.5 cross class) Armor check -3
Class Skills
Concentration 5 (Con)
Craft (Int)
Diplomacy 6 (Cha)_2 Syn
Handle Animal 5 (Cha)
Heal 6 (Wis)
Knowledge (nobility and royalty) 1 (Int)
Knowledge (religion) 5 (Int)
Profession (Wis)
Ride 5 (Dex) +2 Syn
Sense Motive 6 (Wis)

Important Cross Class Skills
Appraise (Int)
Balance (Dex)
Climb (Str)
Jump (Str)
Gather Information 2 (Cha)
Listen (Wis)
Search (Int)
Spot 3 (Wis)
Swim (Str)
Use Rope (Dex)
Languages: Cliff Speak, Old Ticinum, Novarese, Giant

Feats:
*Power attack [General]
Prerequisite*   Str 13.
*Benefit
*On your action, before making attack rolls for a round, you may choose to subtract a number from all melee attack rolls and add the same number to all melee damage rolls. This number may not exceed your base attack bonus. The penalty on attacks and bonus on damage apply until your next turn.
*Special
*  If you attack with a two-handed weapon, or with a one-handed weapon wielded in two hands, instead add twice the number subtracted from your attack rolls. You can’t add the bonus from Power Attack to the damage dealt with a light weapon (except with unarmed strikes or natural weapon attacks), even though the penalty on attack rolls still applies. (Normally, you treat a double weapon as a one-handed weapon and a light weapon. If you choose to use a double weapon like a two-handed weapon, attacking with only one end of it in a round, you treat it as a two-handed weapon.)

*Weapon Focus [General]-Great Sword*
    Choose one type of weapon. You can also choose unarmed strike or grapple (or ray, if you are a spellcaster) as your weapon for purposes of this feat.
*Prerequisites*
    Proficiency with selected weapon, base attack bonus +1.
*Benefit*
    You gain a +1 bonus on all attack rolls you make using the selected weapon.
*Special*
    You can gain this feat multiple times. Its effects do not stack. Each time you take the feat, it applies to a new type of weapon.

*Extra Smiting*    [General]
   ( Complete Warrior,  p. 98)
You can make more smite attacks.
*Prerequisite*
    base attack bonus +4,            Smite ability,
*Benefit *When you take this feat, you gain two extra attempts to smite per day. Use whatever smite ability you have (the paladin's smite evil ability or the hunter of the dead's ability to smite undead, for example).                 
*Special *You can take this feat multiple times,  Its effects stack.

*Awesome Smite* [Tactical]
   ( Complete Champion,  p. 55)
   Through a combination of sheer muscle and mystical acumen, you can deliver devastating smite attacks.
*Prerequisite*
Power Attack (PH)        ,                    Base attack bonus +6,                smite ability,
*Benefit *This feat allows the use of three tactical maneuvers, each of which requires that you make a smite attack while using the Power Attack feat (minimum attack penalty -l). You must declare the use of this feat before making the attack roll. You can employ only one of these maneuvers at a time.
Demolishing Smite: Your smite attack punches through your enemy's defenses. For the purpose of this single attack, you can ignore a number of points of damage reduction (except DR/-- or DR/epic) up to twice your Charisma bonus (if any). For instance, if your Charisma is 17 (+3 bonus), you ignore 6 points of your target's damage reduction when making a demolishing smite.
Overwhelming Smite: Your smite attack can knock an opponent prone. If the attack hits and deals damage, it is treated as though it were also a trip attack. Make a Strength check opposed by the defender's Strength or Dexterity, with all the normal trip modifiers (PH 158). A foe that resists is not entitled to make a trip attempt against you in return. You can attempt an overwhelming smite only once per round.
Seeking Smite: Your smite attack is uncannily guided to its target. For the purpose of this single attack, you ignore any miss chance your foe might have, though your weapon must still be able to strike the target. Thus, while this maneuver allows you to strike an incorporeal creature unerringly with a magic sword, it does not allow you to strike it with a non-magical weapon.

*Purifier*
_Cleansing Light, The Vanquisher_

*Intermediate Deity
Symbol:* Crossed swords or tipped scales
*Home Plane:* Celestia
*Godly Realm:* Light of War
*Alignment:* Lawful good
*Portfolio:* War, justice, retribution
*Worshipers:* Fighters, paladins, good barbarians, guards, soldiers
*Cleric Alignments:* LN, LG, NG
*Domains:* Good, Justice, Law, Protection, Retribution, War
*Favored Weapon:* Any sword (longsword)

Gear: 13000 gp base plus an heirloom item value 2500 gp (remaining balance 41 gp)

+1 Holy surge light generating Greatsword 4320 gp (on a successful melee attack as swift action make a holy surge doing 2d6 damage to evil creatures charisma mod times a day no effect on non-evil DMG2 pp. 258-259)
+2 Sanctified Breastplate 4250 gp (functions as holy symbol)
MW Light Steel Shield 159 gp
+1 ring of protection
MW Flail 315 gp
True Holy Symbol 500 gp (+2 sacred bonus to turn undead--planer handbook p. 71)
Short Spear 1 gp
Lance Heavy 10 gp
2 daggers 4 gp
Mighty MW Composite Longbow 800 gp
20 arrows and quiver 1 gp
Wand of Cure Light Wounds 750 gp
Standard Adventurer's Kit 15 gp (Backpack, Belt Pouch, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Hempen Rope (50’), Sunrods (2), Trail Rations (10days), Waterskin)
Healers Kit 50 gp
Scroll case 1 gp
Scroll of cure light wounds x2 50 gp
Spell component pouch 5 gp
Holy Water 25 gp
Heavy Warhorse (Paladin's mount)
-MW Studded Leather barding 250 gp
-Military Saddle 20 gp
-Bit and Bridle 2 gp
-Saddle bags 4 gp

Heirloom item--Counter strike bracers. 2x a day take a free attack of opportunity against a foe who misses with a melee attack. The bracers are lettered in Novarese with the family motto, 'no challenge unanswered' along with a pair of daggers pointed in opposite directions. MIC p. 90

Breva Sciarra was born into a Novarese family high in the Red Mountains. The family is not a wealthy one and as a lesser son Breva was expected to go into service. He felt a strong religious calling and became a Paladin of the Purifier. After training at Northanon Castle young Breva proved himself in battle against the giants of Gigans Arx and the Evil Denizens of Infernis. He joined the forces trying to break the siege of Redfrost. It was there that he met a woman of considerable martial skill, Alissa Terro, and he began to court her. They became very close in a short time as young people in such situations do. But as the seige dragged on she lost her brother and became increasingly vengefull and even cruel in her efforts. Breva had to stop her torturing prisoners for information. The final straw came when she led a group behind enemy lines to poison the enemy food supply. Despite his feelings for her he felt that this oaths and code could not condone such acts. After much prayer and consultation with his superiors in the order he determined that he must leave the siege and Alissa, for he did not trust himself to do the right thing when with her as his feelings of attraction for her remained strong. And so the head of his order penned a letter of introduction to the leader of the Purifier temple in Bluffside, Silvon Silas. He boarded a boat without a backward glance and journeyed to Bluffside to start his life anew.

Hit point roll 
_: 1D10 = [8] = 8
1D10 = [3] = 3
1D10 = [1] = 1
1D10 = [9] = 9
1D10 = [10] = 10


----------



## Neurotic

Your char, but shouldn't you exchange dex and con? Heavy armor has dex limits and you need HP...


----------



## Scotley

Neurotic said:


> Your char, but shouldn't you exchange dex and con? Heavy armor has dex limits and you need HP...



You are probably right. Old habits die hard. I almost always play more agile types like Rogues. Still very much a work in progress. Thanks!


----------



## Scotley

Making good progress on the mechanical bits. Keeping him pretty straight forward two handed sword wielder.  Now thinking about background and such. Again I'm thinking of keeping it pretty simple. Since I'm new to the game I'm thinking my character is newly arrived in Bluffside. He comes form a family in either the Kingdom of Tarminan or maybe Bainbridge. His family has a long history of service, military officers, priests, paladins and such. Heis looking for a new challenge and heard of the problems in Bluffside and wants to help. Perhaps he has a letter of introduction from a mentor--a military officer or maybe priest from back home? He presents the letter to one of the 5 or maybe Reginald Oakfirst? What do the humans of the area look like in terms of hair, skin and eye color. What sort of names are common in Tarminan or Bainbridge. Purifier seems like the best bet for a patron deity.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Making good progress on the mechanical bits. Keeping him pretty straight forward two handed sword wielder.  Now thinking about background and such. Again I'm thinking of keeping it pretty simple.



Simple is good. 



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Since I'm new to the game I'm thinking my character is newly arrived in Bluffside. He comes form a family in either the Kingdom of Tarminan or maybe Bainbridge. His family has a long history of service, military officers, priests, paladins and such. He is looking for a new challenge and heard of the problems in Bluffside and wants to help.



Okay, first off, the Kingdom of Tarminan and Bluffside are not on good terms. At the best of times, relations are strained. At the worst of times, clandestine border wars are fought. Right now, there are a lot of skirmishes going on between the Tarminan's soldiers and the Bluffside Mountains Rangers.

The city of Banbridge is a free city that isn't beholden to anyone although it has good relations with Orra, City of Sail, as well as the coastal towns of Herlan and Saltmarsh. The town Herlan is considered to be under Banbridge's protection while Saltmarsh has better relations with Orra. (The towns of Locris, Tassy, and Wickcross are all governed by Orra).

Banbridge and Bluffside have cordial relations but there isn't an official trade alliance. It's more of a friendly rivalry, but Banbridge ships are welcome in Bluffside (and vice versa).

So, if you're going to pick one, go with Banbridge.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Perhaps he has a letter of introduction from a mentor--a military officer or maybe priest from back home? He presents the letter to one of the 5 or maybe Reginald Oakfirst?



His letter of introduction is likely for leader of the Purifier temple, Silvon Silas. He is known to be the 'perfect paladin' by both his allies and his enemies. Your character would want to meet him even if the letter isn't for him.

You could have it be for Oakfirst, but he's not really _in tight_ with the priests of the Castle of Purification in the Temple District. And The Five are more concerned with profit and security rather than faith. The one exception is Lord Varian, the new (interim) Lord Mayor, but he's a worshiper of the Great Teacher. Lady Pomander is considered the voice of reason among The Five and she already has a connection to Lord Commander Oakfirst and the PCs. She's more active in the day-to-day activities of Bluffside than the other lords.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> What do the humans of the area look like in terms of hair, skin and eye color. What sort of names are common in Tarminan or Bainbridge.



The Bluffside Region is know for being quite diverse in terms of hair, skin and eye color. The region is where many of the peoples of The Northwest come together and intermingle. While the Northwest would be considered (somewhat) European in flavor, Bluffside is very cosmopolitan.

And, you're free to pick any name you want. Note that Cliffspeak is the common language of Bluffside and there isn't a true Common Tongue. Ticin is comparable to Latin and is often the second common language of choice but mainly by the learned.

Bluffside is surrounded by mythic analogs of Ancient Tangier (Tânger), Arthurian Britain (Gwyrdhyn), the Basque culture (Almadon), Carolingian France (Coeurdî), the Caskian Italy of E.A. Poe (Montresor) ††, Castilian Spanish (Talangrán) †/ ††, Hungarian Pannonia (Várad), Imperial Rome (Ticinum), Merovingian Franks (Waldheim), Mythic Germany (Falia) ††, and Mythic Italy (Novarum) ††.

Add to that tons of pure fantasy kingdoms such as Ambris (city-state), the Granite North (dwarves), Eastwatch Barony, High Morria (dwarves/gnomes), Khogshk (goblinoids/orcs), Kosentindor (elves), Oakenvale ††, the Maroon Knightholds, Pertan Alliance, Ravensilath (elves/fey), Tarminan (some cultural influences from both Spain and Italy but more generic) ††/‡, and Tirion Orodindor (elves).

Hmm, the Maroon Knightholds (in the Red Mountains) could be a good choice for your PC's origin and since I don't have a ton of background for it, you could write almost anything you want. The Maroon Knightholds would be an ally of the Eastwatch Barony, and its foes would be the evil giants of Gigans Arx and the evil denizens of the ruins of Infernis. Wintergein would be the main town of the Knightholds and Northnon Castle would be a bastion of the Purifier. The town of Redfrost would be an ally under siege. The knights would be responsible for the Tower of Armnkul but the town with that name is within the borders of the Eastwatch Barony.

† But twisted into an evil diabolic worshiping empire that buys and sells slaves.
†† Used to be a Imperial Province of Ticinum.
‡ Note that while Tarminan isn't as _evil_ a place as Talangrán, it is just as decadent.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Purifier seems like the best bet for a patron deity.



I agree. The Purifier the best option.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so I'm going to wait a bit longer to hopefully give @Aust Thale and @Scott DeWar time to add their first posts, plus give time for @Scotley to finish up his PC and join the game, in-character.

I will put up a reply by Friday, however.

Another errand today. Hmm, does going to buy comic books count as an errand? Heh.


----------



## Scotley

Let's go with a letter to Silvon Silas, I presume you'll get me from there to the rest of the group. 

Sounds like an origin in the Maroon Knightholds makes the most sense. What language would he speak from there? I'll take Cliff speak as well. Will try to finish up today. I haven't been playing much 3.5 in recent years and so it is slow going.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Let's go with a letter to Silvon Silas, I presume you'll get me from there to the rest of the group.



No worries.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Sounds like an origin in the Maroon Knightholds makes the most sense. What language would he speak from there? I'll take Cliff speak as well. Will try to finish up today. I haven't been playing much 3.5 in recent years and so it is slow going.



*DM's Note:* I've underlined the languages that are most appropriate for your PC.

For languages, he's most likely to have been exposed to the following regional languages in addition to Cliffspeak: Novarese, Rölian, Tarmin, Ticin, and Váryar.

Novarese is the primary language of the lands of Novarum, but isn't as common in the Bluffside Region as Ticin, which is spoken on both sides of the Red Mountains (or Montagne Rosse in Noverese) but originates in the Imperial Lands of Ticinum. While Ticin is equivalent to Latin, Noverese is equivalent to Italian.

Rölian and Váryar are languages from the lands just to the east of the Red Mountains. Rölian is spoken by the peoples of the Rölheim Mountains and doesn't really have a real world equivalent. Váryar is the regional language of the Kingdom of Várad, and is also spoken in the land surrounding that kingdom. Think of Váryar as a Uralic language equivalent to Hungarian (which is called _Magyar_ in Hungarian).

Tarmin is the regional language of the Kingdom of Tarminan. Its origins would be a mixture of Novarese and some of the high language known as Tal (the aristocrat only language of Talangrán). Tal is equivalent to Spanish when it was known as Castile, although in this campaign world the language is influenced by Infernal. _Tal_ is rarely spoken by anyone outside of Talangrán.

Tarmin is different enough to be considered its own language. However, the aristocrats of Talangrán do not like it being spoken in their presence.

Other regional language options (w/real world equivalents): Aegean (Greek), Almad (Basque), Coeurdis (French), Ealdurian (Old English), Falian (German/Frisian), Hjemsk (Old Norse), Kotimen (Finnish), Sprache (German/Saxon), and Torassian (Russian).

For racial language options, these are the most common in the Bluffside region: Draconic, Dragori, Dwarven/Dwarvish, Elven/Elvish, Feline (cat races), Giant, Gnome, Gnome (Steam-dialect), Goblin, Halfling, High Speech (gray and high elves), Kitt (a small homebrewed cat race), Merfolk, Orc, Rakasta, Sixam, and Varahnish.

Dragori, Sixam, Steam Gnome, and Varahnish are languages of new races published in the Bluffside sourcebook. The Dragori are an important reptilian people with dragon ancestry; the race has an empire in the region known as the Dragon Sands. The Sixam Ieuna are a winged race known throughout The Northwest (and some parts beyond). Steam gnomes live underground primarily beneath Bluffside, as well as both the Red Mountains and the Sundered Mountains. Varahnish is the racial language of an aquatic race called the Sel’varahn with strong ties to Bluffside. They are a common race of the Sea of Ishamark.

Other important world languages for Kanpur include the following: Abyssal, Anarchic, Aquan, Auran, Axiomatic, Celestial, Deepingspeak, Druidic, Ignan, Infernal, Sidhe, Sign Language, Sylvan, Terran, and Undercommon.

Deepingspeak and Sidhe are the rarest of these languages. Deepingspeak is spoken by aboleths, duergar dwarves, and morlocks (evil trog-gnomes). It is rarely spoken on the surface world, but is known in the western lands of Kanpur (due to past conflicts/invasions). Sidhe is spoken by the sidhe (fey elves), satyrs, and other denizens of the Faerie plane. It is commonly spoken by the high elves of Ravensilath in the Coldwind Forest.


----------



## Knightfall

New post coming up tomorrow!


----------



## Scotley

Awesome. the major points of my character are ready. I need to buy a couple more toys, and actually write up the proposed background. but I think he's about ready to get started. 

Of course as is often the case with my life the timing stinks. I'm heading out of town for a little fall break beach vacation with the family next week and I expect to post minimally for a week or so. It may be best to delay my character, who I just realized also needs a name, just a little longer.


----------



## Knightfall

No worries.


----------



## Knightfall

I just finished adding the new post.


----------



## Knightfall

My next post will be either tomorrow or on the weekend.


----------



## Knightfall

Post added.


----------



## Neurotic

@JustinCase, I made a mistake with Draconic - it was an option at one point in character creation, in the meantime I took Ticin and several human languages - my mistake, I edited the post. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## JustinCase

Thanks for letting me know! I changed my post accordingly.


----------



## Scotley

Okay, my Paladin is now ready for action. If you approve I'll post him in the RG.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Okay, my Paladin is now ready for action. If you approve I'll post him in the RG.



It all looks okay, but have you rolled HP for him yet? That line has a placeholder 'x'.


----------



## Scotley

I knew I'd forget something. Just straight rolls for all levels?


----------



## Knightfall

Max. hp for first level and roll for the rest.


----------



## Knightfall

Next post will be on the weekend. Most likely on Sunday.


----------



## Knightfall

post added.


----------



## Neurotic

Sylemis doesn't understand what Akos means or I used wrong english word or phrase? 

By supposition, I meant ungrounded assumption, a guess based on personal feeling or fears without data/facts/proof to back it up


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Sylemis doesn't understand what Akos means or I used wrong english word or phrase?
> 
> By supposition, I meant ungrounded assumption, a guess based on personal feeling or fears without data/facts/proof to back it up



He doesn't speak Ticin.


----------



## Knightfall

Next post will either be tomorrow or Sunday.

*EDIT:* Okay, so it was a strange day. I'll post either tomorrow after physio or Tuesday.


----------



## Knightfall

New post is finally up. It took longer to get to since I'd forgotten that not only did I have physio yesterday, but also the treatment included acupuncture. thus, the rest of the day yesterday was a right off. 

I was woken up today by the fire alarm going off in our building. It turns out some moron left their windows open early in the day, and a water pipe burst. It happened in a second apartment too, and a bit of that water came in along one of our apartment's walls. Not much, but still annoying.


----------



## Knightfall

So, I have this sense you guys are waiting for me to post while I've been waiting for at least one more reply from one of you. Anyway, I'll try to get something up later on today, but it might have to wait until after physio/acupuncture tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

New post is now up. Sorry it took so long; it's been a rough couple of days.


----------



## Knightfall

New reply coming today or tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

New post is up!


----------



## Neurotic

Protection from evil was for Sylemis,  not Akos. The important part is that any controlling force (that may play the part of good druid) cannot exert its influence and he would be free to warn us


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Protection from evil was for Sylemis,  not Akos. The important part is that any controlling force (that may play the part of good druid) cannot exert its influence and he would be free to warn us



Hmm, I though Akos already cast protection from evil on Sylemis and that he wanted to make sure any evil force couldn't move from the dragori to him.


----------



## Neurotic

No, I don't have the spell prepared and we didn't take time to re-prepare. Thus, depending on others


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> No, I don't have the spell prepared and we didn't take time to re-prepare. Thus, depending on others



Ah, my mistake. I'll change my post.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I'm going to wait a couple more days for other players to chime in for the current scene. My next post will likely be Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Scotley

Very good. Standing by for my cue.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Very good. Standing by for my cue.



I'll write my post for them tomorrow, during the day and then write a post to introduce your PC into the game either at the same time or on Saturday.


----------



## Scotley

Excellent. I will keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Excellent. I will keep an eye out for it.



General tiredness and some family matters (plus some video gaming) have kept me from posting. My goal for the next few days is to get an intro post foe Scotley done and then write my next post after that. Hopefully that will all get done by Monday.


----------



## Knightfall

So, cleaning, laundry, and physio/acupuncture today. I do have a draft started but it likely won't go up until tomorrow or the next day. The next post will be for the current scene. I'll wait for @Scotley to post his finalized PC in the campaign guide/rogues gallery thread before I write something up for him.


----------



## JustinCase

Due to moving house and the holidays, I'll be mostly offline the next 2-3 weeks. The DM is free to play my character as an NPC during my absence.


----------



## Knightfall

Post is finally up. Sorry it took so long.


----------



## Scotley

I expect to be away from my keyboard over the holiday. Don't expect much posting from me until late next week. Hope you all have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## Knightfall

No worries. I'm not likely to post again until Christmas is over (and maybe New Years).


----------



## JustinCase

I am back and will read up, posting in the IC when I'm ready.


----------



## Scotley

I should be back to regular posting now that the holiday/vacation madness is behind me. Hope you all had a nice holiday season.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I'm in the process of moving over to a new computer starting tonight. It was my Christmas gift this year, so I'll be spending most of my time transferring over files and installing a few key programs onto it. Thus, I'm not sure how long until I post again. If everything goes smoothly, then I should be ready to start writing up a new post by the weekend.


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley, the intro for your PC is finally up. Sorry it took so long. I've been obsessed with my new PC.


----------



## Scotley

Happy Happy Joy Joy! Off to post. No worries, I understand the lure of new toys.


----------



## Knightfall

New post added. Next post will be for Scotley's PC.


----------



## Knightfall

My plan is to post at least one more reply by the end of the day. However, it might not get posted until after physio tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

New post up for @Scotley's PC.


----------



## Scotley

Excellent. I'm off to check it out!


----------



## Scott DeWar

is it too late for me to join in? I had some medicine that did not do me right, but now I am off of it.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> is it too late for me to join in? I had some medicine that did not do me right, but now I am off of it.



We can still bring your PC, Vinccenzo, into the game. Is the character 100% complete?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am not sure. I will go over him.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Nope, not ready, but working on it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Can someone give a really ggood looking at to verify It is workable?

Vincenzo


----------



## Scotley

I can't claim to be an expert, but I'll be happy to give what feedback I can. Glad to be in a game with you again.


----------



## Neurotic

Scott DeWar said:


> Can someone give a really ggood looking at to verify It is workable?
> 
> Vincenzo



Looks fine in general, I have few comments
1. what rolls!!!!
2. You're Rog1/Wiz5 - swiftblade comment is for the next level? Or it should be Rog1/wiz5/SB1 (level 7)
3. your skill point total seems off, you should have (if I didn't miss anything)
[8 (rogue) +3 (int) + 1 (human) ]x4 = 48
[2 (wizard) +3 (int) + 1 (human)] x5 = 30
TOTAL: 78


----------



## Scotley

Interesting build. It looks like once you qualify for Swiftblade you'll be about functionally equivalent to a Rogue of similar level in combat prowess. But with spells as well. You'll be a little soft on Hit Points though. I think it will be functional. It looks like you'll have a 10% arcane spell failure chance unless I'm missing something. You can lower that by 5% by replacing the normal padding under your chain shirt with a Thisledown suit from races of the wild. It costs 250 gp and increases your armor check penalty by one. Still net 0 I think with mithral. You need to add the bonus from the Dodge feat to your AC as well. The dolurous blow spell combined with the Rapier and Haste should be a nasty combination. You should in theory get a successful crit every other round. The current level will be tough as you aren't yet a swiftblade if I read things correctly. Once you get there look out. You allude to the fact that the skill total is wrong and it looks too high to me as well. You've invested a lot in getting your concentration up, but you don't really have all that many spells you'll cast in melee range. Most of you heavy hitters are designed to cast before combat not in the midst. That skill focus concentration feat might be overkill. You really have more of a mobility melee fighter build here. Weapon focus in Rapier might be a better investment.


----------



## Neurotic

I found it strange selection with two skill focus feats, but I didn't get into classes and their features.
You could take something that builds upon your mobility. 

And Why,oh,why do you have greater wisdom than INT? Put that 18 in int ==> more skills! and put 16 from int to wis (still respectable). You'll have 19 INT ==> more spell slots!


----------



## Knightfall

New post added.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, I didn't note any details about Harvess Mortin in my reply. You've never heard of him.


----------



## Knightfall

My next post will be for @Scott DeWar's PC. But not tonight.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Looks fine in general, I have few comments
> 1. what rolls!!!!
> 2. You're Rog1/Wiz5 - swiftblade comment is for the next level? Or it should be Rog1/wiz5/SB1 (level 7)
> 3. your skill point total seems off, you should have (if I didn't miss anything)
> [8 (rogue) +3 (int) + 1 (human) ]x4 = 48
> [2 (wizard) +3 (int) + 1 (human)] x5 = 30
> TOTAL: 78



He's only a rog1/wiz5 right now. He's already decided that swiftblade is going to be his next level.


----------



## Knightfall

@Envisioner, where exactly is Relgar right now? He can either be with Custodio and Big Tim at the manor in Old City or in the Undercity with Akos and Tuck at the Bard's Tale. It was Jam who mentioned the Black Boudoir and Relgar made note of it in your previous post, so I had you in the Undercity.


----------



## Envisioner

OOC:  I don't think we can afford to have the party split, given the low rate of response we're getting.  But if you insist that I, an expert draughtsman with arcane power over Space and Time themselves, can only be in one place at once, then I'd be hanging out with the characters I recognize (Big Tim and possibly Custodio) rather than the newcomers.  My comment was just a note-to-self, so if you have some strange objection to my offering you plot hooks, then by all means forget it.

I'll just be over here in the corner, using my compass and protractor to draw a geometrically precise pair of twiddling thumbs, whenever you get around to advancing the part of the plot that involves me.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, very ill.


----------



## Scotley

Hey Knightfall, hope you are on the mend soon. I'm going to be offline for about a week for a Spring Break vacation. Please NPC my characters as needed in my absence.


----------



## Knightfall

Still feeling ill. I'm on antibiotics now. I think I might have sinus infection in addition to the flu. It's been a rough couple of weeks.

Plus, my step-father had a major heart attack and died in the hospital overnight. They had hoped he'd be okay, but his heart wouldn't beat unless he was on medication and a ventilator. His family choose to let him rest. MY mom is heartbroken right now.

So, I won't be posting as much for a while. I won't abandon you guys, but it's too tough right now.

Cheers!

KF


----------



## JustinCase

Sorry for your unexpected loss! My condolences. And get well soon; take your time.


----------



## Neurotic

No worries, take your time. My condolences.


----------



## Scotley

My condolences. I know such a loss is hard. Time your time, heal up mentally, spiritually and physically. I'll be here.


----------



## Scott DeWar

For some reason this has not been showing in my feed. I am very sorry for your loss. My step-dad and I were very close so I really feel your pain. That was in 1998


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

We're all on your side, dude. You have our condolences, and understanding. Take your time. We'll be here when you're ready.


----------



## Knightfall

Sorry, I've been MIA. A lot of stress right now and no physio.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Sorry, I've been MIA. A lot of stress right now and no physio.



Well, you're still alive so we'll hold on our hope  Stay home, stay safe. We're all in the same boat.


----------



## JustinCase

Ditto!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I'm glad to hear you are ok, just stay safe and healthy.


----------



## Scotley

Yeah, I'll be here when you are ready. Hope you get some relief. 

We are in the process of buying a house, moving and getting a house ready to sell. So on top of the COVID-19 crisis I'm crazy busy. No hurry at all.


----------



## Knightfall

Well, I'm at the point of going a bit stir crazy being stuck at home even more than usual, so I'll probably start planning to get going sooner rather than later. I just want to make sure I'm up for it. Talked to my dad over the phone today and it was more emotional than I thought it would be. He's okay but not being able to see him is starting to get me down.

My mom is now isolated at home without my step-father. I think him passing away has been tougher on her than she's willing to admit. My sister has been helping her with placing orders for grocery delivery online. She does have a lot of friends but can't see them, which is tough for someone like her.

My sister has to work since she work's for the provincial government here in Alberta, and her job doesn't allow for her to work from home (at least, not easily). So she's dealing with the stress of having to go to work every weekday and is completely burnt out by the time she gets home.

I've spent most of today doing laundry, cleaning the kitchen, emptying and filling the dishwasher, washing some of the other dishes by hand, and I'll have to run the dishwasher again. It doesn't take long for me to start feeling burnt out. And besides not being able to go to physio, I haven't been able to meet with my mental health therapist. I have a phone call appointment with her on Thursday and I hope I don't her ear off.

Anyway, when we do get going again, I'm going to stagger my replies for the two games. One reply to one game one week and one reply to the other game the week after. That's likely all I have the emotional energy for right now. Not this week though. Maybe next week.


----------



## Neurotic

The hobby might actually help. I'm not sure how your mom's with technology, but maybe she could get one instant messanger such as skype or teams and make her own friends or family evening. You know, be at home, but do everything with everyone online. 

I know it's not the same, but my mom is stuck 200 miles away and it helps.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I can see how you are exhausted by all that you are doing on top of emotional exertions. I find emotins more exhausting then heavy physical exertion.

stay healthy.


----------



## Neurotic

> Anyway, when we do get going again, I'm going to stagger my replies for the two games. One reply to one game one week and one reply to the other game the week after.



Can I join that other game? Everything stalled


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Can I join that other game? Everything stalled



Of course you can.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Of course you can.



Details? Link?


----------



## JustinCase

Aerie of the Crow God: Kulan: Knightfall's Aerie of the Crow God Game [OOC #2] 

Nice to have another player join us there!


----------



## Neurotic

So, whaddaya need?


----------



## JustinCase

Let's take this to that game, shall we?


----------



## Knightfall

Two new posts added. One for the PCs in the Undercity and another for those in Old City.


----------



## Knightfall

Had planned on writing an new post today, but I ended up working on a hex map instead. Will try to get it done and up either tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Knightfall

New reply is up.

Custodio and Tim just met Breva at Oakfirst Manor. Akos, Relgar, and Tuck are still conversing with Jamtulon at The Bard's Tale.


----------



## Knightfall

Will plan to write a new reply before the end of Sunday.


----------



## Knightfall

New post is up. Both sets of PCs are being followed. You can either try to lose them or turn and fight.


----------



## Knightfall

I had physio today. The next update won't be until at least Wednesday.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> I had physio today. The next update won't be until at least Wednesday.



I will add some meat to the Akos description post so you can adjudicate the reactions


----------



## Knightfall

Crow God game has been updated. Going to create an update for this one a bit later and introduce @Scott DeWar's PC. 

But first, wash dishes.


----------



## Neurotic

Dishes spring eternal. So does laundry and other signs of adulting.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Dishes spring eternal. So does laundry and other signs of adulting.



Yeah, and since the wheels broke on our movable dishwasher, I've had to do the dishes by hand. Man, I hope the replacement wheels my sister ordered will go on it without difficulty.


----------



## Knightfall

Bluffside game updated. I need initiative rolls for Big Tim and Breva. I rolled a 22 for Custodio.

Roll for the loyalists: 1d20+5=11

Crap!


----------



## Knightfall

Added a quick introduction post for @Scott DeWar's PC. He'll need an initiative check too.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Tim got a 14. The link is in a spoiler block on his post.


----------



## Knightfall

*Throwdown in Old City*
Custodio: 22
Breva: 18
Big Tim: 14
Phelix's Loyalists (x2): 11
--
Vinccenzo (round two): ?


----------



## Knightfall

Anyway, taking a break to work on maps for Almagra.


----------



## Scotley

Breva 
Initative: 1D20+3 = [15]+3 = 18


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Scotley said:


> Breva
> Initative: 1D20+3 = [15]+3 = 18




Good job!


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so i'm going to run the first round of the alleyway fight without Vinccenzo. Once Scott DeWar rolls a Init. roll, he'll come into the fight. I'm assuming for round 2. At the same time, the other PCs are in negotiations. Each scene will have its own post in order to keep things clearer.

Custodio is up first, then Breva & Big Tim, and finally the Loyalists.


----------



## Knightfall

Hmm, I'm just going to have Custodio cast _bless_. +1 morale bonus to attack rolls and saves for him, Breva, and Big Tim.


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley and @Tellerian Hawke,

It's your guys turns.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Wow, high five Breva! We're both bringing the PAIN!


----------



## Neurotic

I'm not sure...the target says ANY number of creatures, not ALL creatures, so I'm guessing I can choose...but I don't know for sure

Those *enthralled by your words take no action* while you speak or sing *and for 1d3 rounds thereafter *while they discuss the topic or performance

@Knightfall, this is something Teresa might try (or just be amused  ):
If those not enthralled have unfriendly or hostile attitudes toward you, they can collectively make a Charisma check to try to end the spell by jeering and heckling. For this check, use the Charisma bonus of the creature with the highest Charisma in the group; others may make Charisma checks to assist. The heckling ends the spell if this check result beats your Charisma check result. Only one such challenge is allowed per use of the spell.


----------



## Knightfall

I don't think we need to worry about your allies being enthralled. Maybe the rest of the crowd in the inn might have to save, but I'm going to rule that Tuck and Relgar don't. Relgar likely isn't hearing Akos anyway. 

Right now, Teresa is helpful to Akos (due to the charm person) but indifferent to Tuck and hostile to Relgar (and pretty much anyone else in the inn that isn't an assassin). Shylock is friendly to Akos due to the Diplomacy check but unfriendly to Tuck and hostile to Relgar. The other assassin is completely hostile.

I'm going to roll their Will saves right now.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so both Teresa and Shylock are enthralled but the other assassin made his save. The assassin tries to tell Akos to stuff it: Charisma Check > 1d20+1=8

Roll Initiative.

*Assassin:* Initiative > 1d20+3=6 Ahhhhh!!!


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley and @Tellerian Hawke, it's round two. you'ure both up!


----------



## Knightfall

Initiative rolls for Teresa and Shylock, just in case. I'm giving them a -2 circumstance penalty.
Shylock: 1d20+1=15
Teresa: 1d20+1=20

_Sigh._ Now I get a good roll.


----------



## Knightfall

*Rolling for Relgar:* Initiative > 1d20+2=8


----------



## Knightfall

*Silverbow Inn Fight*
Tuck: 23
Teresa: 20 (enthralled)
Shylock: 15 (enthralled)
Akos: 8
Relgar: 8
Third Assassin: 6


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

My bad, in regard to DF.

So Tim hits AC 25 / AC 22 and his damage is 8 and 13.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> *Silverbow Inn Fight*
> Teresa: 20 (enthralled)
> Shylock: 15 (enthralled)
> Akos: 8
> Relgar: 8
> Third Assassin: 6
> ---
> Tuck: ?




Initiative Tuck: 1D20+4 = [19]+4 = 23


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase,
You're up first in the fight at the inn. Akos is going to try keep Teresa and Shylock enthralled and I'll act for Relgar if @Envisioner doesn't chime in.


----------



## Neurotic

@Envisioner the spell says spells, missiles etc can pass freely. It doesn't say it blocks people - and Mutt can enter freely because it accommodates up to 9 creatures


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Click here for the D&D 3.5 SRD Spell Description for "Tiny Hut"


----------



## Neurotic

I know, I did. It says it can accommodate 9 creatures and that things can pass through, but it keeps temperature comfortable and wind, rain etc outside. It does NOT say other creatures cannot pass, just that they cannot see inside.


----------



## Envisioner

Yeah, the 3E version is ambiguous; it neither allows nor forbids entry by other creatures.  I think I was partly drawing by memory on the 5E version, which I think is super OP for a 3rd level spell.  That version also disallows allies from entering.  I guess we're going to need a DM ruling on how effective this spell is.  I'll still cast it though, since at the very least it means 50% miss chance for ranged attacks.

Tiny Hut :: 5e.d20srd.org


----------



## Neurotic

Envisioner said:


> Yeah, the 3E version is ambiguous; it neither allows nor forbids entry by other creatures.  I think I was partly drawing by memory on the 5E version, which I think is super OP for a 3rd level spell.  That version also disallows allies from entering.  I guess we're going to need a DM ruling on how effective this spell is.  I'll still cast it though, since at the very least it means 50% miss chance for ranged attacks.
> 
> Tiny Hut :: 5e.d20srd.org



But 5e version requires a minute casting time


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Neurotic said:


> I know, I did...




I wasn't disagreeing with you  I was simply providing a link to the spell for ease of reference


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Tiny Hut really isn't a protective spell, in terms of combat. It's like the perfect tent. Always comfortable temperature, keeps out rain, wind, sand, etc. and hides occupants from view with complete concealment. Nothing ambiguous about it at all. Weapons, missiles, and spells pass through in both directions. But if you're using missile weapons, you have to declare which square you fire at, and even if you choose correctly, you still have a 50% miss chance. If you're using a targeted spell, you have to enter the hut, otherwise you can't target anyone. Area spells and breath weapons work normally as long as their area of effect overlaps that of the hut. (Save for half still allowed, of course.)


----------



## Knightfall

I'm going to rule that the assassins can enter the hut if there is room for them to get in, which there likely will be with only Relgar (M), Tuck (S), Akos (M), and Mutt (M?) in it. Unless an assassin chooses to enter, the PCs have total concealment from ranged attacks from outside the hut. I'm assuming the PCs can see out of the hut without penalty. However, for Akos spell to continue to work, the NPCs have to be able to _see him_ as well as hear him. Now, he could bring Teresa and Shylock in with the other PCs while dealing with the other assassin, in to keep them enthralled. Or he can stay outside of the hut, to keep them entranced and away from Relgar.

The staff of the inn have either fled the inn or are hiding in the back or upstairs. There are a few patrons left in the inn who could take up some of the space inside the hut so the assassins cannot get in but that would put them in the line of fire.

Note to @Envisioner, I'm not sure if you've been getting all the updates, but the PCs are still split into two different groups. Relgar is with the others in the Silverbow Inn in New City, but Big Tim, Breva, and Custodio are fighting loyalists in an alley near the Theater on the bluff in Old City.


----------



## Neurotic

Akos, as I see it, stands near the door (maybe 15 feet) since the bench was right next to the door and when assassins entered he pulled out and went back 10 feet. In the meantime, assasssin strode forward while teresa i shylok remained 'frozen'. Not sure if the assasssin would go behind the loremaster, but Akos WOULD move aside to avoid having him directly behind his back


----------



## Knightfall

Will reply again tomorrow. Need to get to bed.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Akos, as I see it, stands near the door (maybe 15 feet) since the bench was fight next to the door and when assassins entered he pulled out and went back 10 feet. In the meantime, assasssin strode forward while teresa i shylok remained 'frozen'. Not sure if the assasssin would go behind the predmet, but Akos WOULD move aside to avoid having him directly behind his back



How long can Akos enthrall the two assassins, again? Is there a set time limit or is it as long as he speaks? If he takes damage, does he have to make a Concentration check?


----------



## Knightfall

*Throwdown in Old City - Round 3*
Third Loyalist: 24
Custodio: 22
Breva: 18
Big Tim: 14
Phelix's Loyalists (x2): 11
--
Vinccenzo: ?

*Third Loyalist's Initiative:* 1d20+5=24


----------



## Neurotic

the limit is as long as he speaks (up to 1 hour) and 1d3 rounds afterward

I don't know if damage is enough, the spell requires concentration, but if I'm attacked you might rule that the red text applies too

_Thereafter, those affected give you their undivided attention, ignoring their surroundings. They are *considered to have an attitude of friendly while under the effect of the spell*. Any potentially affected creature of a race or religion unfriendly to yours gets a +4 bonus on the saving throw.

A creature with 4 or more HD or with a Wisdom score of 16 or higher remains aware of its surroundings and has an attitude of indifferent. *It gains a new saving throw if it witnesses actions that it opposes.*

The effect lasts as long as you speak or sing, to a *maximum of 1 hour*. *Those enthralled* by your words *take no action while you speak or sing and for 1d3 rounds thereafter* while they discuss the topic or performance. Those entering the area during the performance must also successfully save or become enthralled. The speech ends (but the 1d3-round delay still applies) *if you lose concentration or do anything other than speak or sing.

If any member of the audience is attacked or subjected to some other overtly hostile act, the spell ends* and the previously enthralled members become immediately unfriendly toward you. Each creature with 4 or more HD or with a Wisdom score of 16 or higher becomes hostile.
_


----------



## Knightfall

I'd say you'd have to roll a Concentration check but the DC would only be 13. However, does that second red line mean that Tuck's thrown tanglefoot bag ends the effect? I think it might. It was an attack even if it didn't do damage.


----------



## Neurotic

Akos has vulnerability to iron (+1d6 damage), but DR 8/cold iron - you should roll the extra damage, you might roll 6 and do 1 damage.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> I'd say you'd have to roll a Concentration check but the DC would only be 13. However, does that second red line mean that Tuck's thrown tanglefoot bag ends the effect? I think it might. It was an attack even if it didn't do damage.




But the assassin that isn't enthralled isn't a member of  the audience?
EDIT: but it ends the spell, you free me to do some other things


----------



## Knightfall

Rolled a physical dice... got a 6. So one damage.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> But the assassin that isn't enthralled isn't a member of  the audience?
> EDIT: but it ends the spell, you free me to do some other things



Since he had to save to not be enthralled, I'd say, yes, he is a member of the audience.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:
			
		

> and thanks to my DR it does NOTHING  since Akos isn't surprised. Can I weave a suggestion in the speech or is it "do anything else" part?



Yes, you can. Who is Akos targeting since both Teresa and Shylock are now free of being enthralled? And both of them are now hostile to Akos.


----------



## Knightfall

*Silverbow Inn Fight - Round 2*
Tuck: 23
Mutt: 23
Teresa: 20 (cowering)
Shylock: 15 (cowering)
Akos: 8
Relgar: 8
Third Assassin: 6 (entangled; cowering)

@JustinCase, you're up. Tuck, Relgar, and Mutt are in the tiny hut. Akos is outside with the assassins. The tanglefoot bag ended Akos enthrall since tuck targeted a member of Akos' audience. Teresa and Shylock are now free to move and attack and are pissed! The third assassin is tangled but not glued to the floor.


----------



## Knightfall

Be back a bit later. Need to eat lunch.


----------



## JustinCase

Not my best rolls so far, but I hit at least one...


----------



## Knightfall

Quick stats in PCGen for Big Mutt...

*Big Mutt:* Male Riding Dog From Bluffside Region. Animal 4; CR 1; Medium Animal;  HD (4d8)+15; hp 41; Init +3; Spd Walk 40 ft.; AC 19, touch 13, flat-footed 14, Base Atk +3; Grp +6; Atk: +6 Melee (1d6+4/20/x2, *Bite ) or +7 Melee (1d6+5/20/x2, *Bite [Magic Fang] ); Full Atk: +6 Melee (1d6+4/20/x2, *Bite ) or +7 Melee (1d6+5/20/x2, *Bite [Magic Fang] ); SA Animal Traits, Animal Traits, Attack, Combat (Ex), Scent (Ex), Skills, Tricks - Attack; SQ Low-Light Vision; AL TN; SV Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2; STR 16, DEX 16, CON 16, INT 2, WIS 12, CHA 6.
_Skills and Feats:_ Jump +11, Listen +5, Spot +6, Swim +5; Alertness, Toughness, Track.

Whoops, forgot to add the +2 for increased natural armor. Fixed.


----------



## Knightfall

Hmm, is the tiny hut effect invisible to naked eye? Or is it obvious? EDIT: i'm going to say it is obvious to normal sight or how could anyone else but the cater enter it.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> The tanglefoot bag ended Akos enthrall since tuck targeted a member of Akos' audience. Teresa and Shylock are now free to move and attack and are pissed! The third assassin is tangled but not glued to the floor.




Teresa should be still under the charm. And I'm not suggesting anything since I'm free to do something more open  I'm kinda bummed, I spent resources to prevent the fight or make it easier and no one buffed up...the area under the hut would be perfect to kill the assassin out of sight of the other two  but yes, there wasn't time to communicate and DnD isn't really made for avoiding fights..,

If Akos knows the attack would interrupt the spell he will act on his normal initiative.

Now for some action, we'll need this:
Cowering: The character is frozen in fear and can take no actions. A cowering character takes a -2 penalty to Armor Class and loses her Dexterity bonus (if any).
Panicked:  the creature takes a -2 penalty on all saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks and must flee the source of the fear
Shaken: A shaken character takes a -2 penalty on attack rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.  (are these cumulative or just repeated in panicked?)

Imperious command:
If you successfully demoralize a foe in combat, the foe cowers in fear for 1 round and is shaken in the following round.


----------



## Knightfall

Well, I was going based on what the description says. Perhaps Teresa should get another save vs. the _charm_ (with a bonus) since she becomes aware that Akos enthralled her?


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Well, I was going based on what the description says. Perhaps Teresa should get another save vs. the _charm_ (with a bonus) since she becomes aware that Akos enthralled her?




Sure, no problem. Can I edit the post about continuing the speech?


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Sure, no problem. Can I edit the post about continuing the speech?



Sure, go ahead. I'll add the edit into my own post once you're done.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Sure, go ahead. I'll add the edit into my own post once you're done.



Done...and I have a question...Psychoactive skin has standard action "donning", but armor version has activation: -
Does that mean that once I have it on me it can be deployed freely? Or I have to use standard action to activate it? Language issue, same word is used, but I'm not sure it related to the same thing...


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Done...and I have a question...Psychoactive skin has standard action "donning", but armor version has activation: -
> Does that mean that once I have it on me it can be deployed freely? Or I have to use standard action to activate it? Language issue, same word is used, but I'm not sure it related to the same thing...



I checked my Magic Item Compendium and it says that "*Activation*: —" means that the effect is continuously on.


----------



## Knightfall

Teresa's second Will save: 1d20+3=22


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Teresa's second Will save: 1d20+3=22



I'm so dead. Hell hath no fury like the woman scorned.
@Envisioner  some wizard blastiness would help about now


----------



## Knightfall

New post added.

Mutt attacked the third assassin but missed. Teresa drank a potion and took a 5-ft. step towards Akos. Shylock went into the tiny hut and attacked Tuck but missed. It's your turn @Neurotic.


----------



## Knightfall

Note that Envisioner's PC is named Relgar not Redgar.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> I'm so dead. Hell hath no fury like the woman scorned.
> @Envisioner  some wizard blastiness would help about now



Unfortunately, _wizard blastiness_ isn't really Relgar's jam.


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley, you're up for the "Throwdown Alley" fight.


----------



## Knightfall

Taking a break. Will write an intro for @Aust Thale's PC sometime today or tomorrow.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Taking a break. Will write an intro for @Aust Thale's PC sometime today or tomorrow.



I edited my original post, the one with the talking...


----------



## Knightfall

Dude, your PC is scary!


----------



## Knightfall

@Envisioner, you're up in the Silverbow Inn fight.


----------



## Envisioner

Not much I can do without abandoning my shelter, is there?  If one of the assassins has entered the Hut, I suppose I could Invisible Needle him.


----------



## Knightfall

Envisioner said:


> Not much I can do without abandoning my shelter, is there?  If one of the assassins has entered the Hut, I suppose I could Invisible Needle him.



The one called Shylock entered the tiny hut, so you can target him.


----------



## Neurotic

Envisioner said:


> Not much I can do without abandoning my shelter, is there?  If one of the assassins has entered the Hut, I suppose I could Invisible Needle him.



You can attack from inside the shelter, you see everything normally.

@Knightfall  I don't need to see him, Shylok needed to see me

Never outnumbered:
When you use Intimidate to demoralize an opponent (PH 76), you can affect all enemies within 10 feet that can see you, rather than only a single enemy you threaten

Guys, you have one round, make it count. Run!


----------



## Neurotic

@Envisioner  8 might be enough since the target is flat-footed (no dex bonus) and (I'm guessing) you're targeting touch AC. I have no idea that you cast there


----------



## Knightfall

@Envisioner, your PC is posted here: Relgar Aspergim

There is something about about Invisible Needle. If there was something else, I'm not sure where to find it. *EDIT:* You also might want to look through our private messages from The Piazza. We talked a lot about Relgar in those messages (starting around March of 2017).


----------



## Knightfall

Hmm, I don't think we ever got around to finalizing his equipment.


----------



## Knightfall

Ah ha, found this link on The Piazza from your Whiteleaf disscussion thread: Magic Missile/Invisible Needle


----------



## Neurotic

Maybe you could make dedicated RG thread and we move the characters there?
And Envisioner could fill out missing feats 
There is a thread Shax haversack with prebuilt equipment sets - might help with mundane things


----------



## Knightfall

If you guys want a dedicated Rogues Gallery thread, I can do that.

EDIT: Ask and you shall receive: [v.3.5] Crisis in Bluffside Rogues Gallery


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Maybe you could make dedicated RG thread and we move the characters there?



Done.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> And Envisioner could fill out missing feats
> There is a thread Shax haversack with prebuilt equipment sets - might help with mundane things



I think he and I worked out his feats but they never made it onto his PC sheet. I think he decided Toughness for the bonus feat and maybe the Open Minded feat for 3rd level.


----------



## Knightfall

Anyway, time to sleep.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> I think he and I worked out his feats but they never made it onto his PC sheet. I think he decided Toughness for the bonus feat and maybe the Open Minded feat for 3rd level.



Better to have Int 20, CON 12 and a feat  But I'm math buff and hate negative modifiers so I never have so ability-focused build - to each his own


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Unfortunately, _wizard blastiness_ isn't really Relgar's jam.



I remember seeing that he's an evoker - those are usually the definition of blastiness


----------



## Envisioner

It's not a touch attack.



> Invisible Needle {Reserve}
> You can create tiny darts of force.
> Prerequisite: Ability to cast 3rd-level spells.
> Benefit:  As long as you have a force spell of 3rd level or higher available to cast, you can use a standard action to hurl a tiny needle-shaped projectile created from pure force.  This attack requires a successful ranged attack roll (not a ranged touch attack), and the dart has a range of 5 feet per level of the force spell.  The needle has 1d4 points of damage per level of the highest-level force spel you have available.  Because it is composed of force, the needle can strike incorporeal creatures.
> As a secondary benefit, you gain a +1 competence bonus to your caster level when casting force spells.




The fudge that we had discussed was allowing Magic Missile to count as the spell that this feat is based on, in spite of the level being inadequate, largely due to the limited supply of Force spells in the corebook, and also because of my creative text.  Unfortunately, without that fudge, I just cast the only spell I had which allows this feat to function (I think).  Also, even if I can use Magic Missile, its level 1 status means it has a range of 5 feet.


----------



## Envisioner

Neurotic said:


> I remember seeing that he's an evoker - those are usually the definition of blastiness




True, but he's one of the less blasty Evokers out there.  In truth I more or less flipped a coin deciding whether to make him that or an Abjurer.  I think the main Evocation I wanted for him was Tenser's Floating Disk.


----------



## Knightfall

*Silverbow Inn Fight - Round 3*
Tuck: 23
Mutt: 23
Teresa: 20 (cowering)
Shylock: 15 (cowering)
Akos: 8
Relgar: 8
Third Assassin: 6 (entangled; shaken)

Both Teresa and Shylock are both cowering this round while the third assassin is shaken since he was cowering last round. I didn't even post an action for him. for round 2.

Tuck and Mutt are up, @JustinCase. I'll roll for Mutt or you can. Then it is Akos and Relgar's turns again, @Neurotic and @Envisioner. The PCs are going to dominate this round!


----------



## Knightfall

*Throwdown in Old City - Round 4*
Third Loyalist: 24 (attacked Custodio and missed)
Custodio: 22 (critical hit against loyalist)
Breva: 16 (@Scotley)
Big Tim: 16 (@Tellerian Hawke)
Phelix's Loyalists (x2): 11
--
Vinccenzo: ? | @Scott DeWar, are you out there?

Put Breva and Big Tim at the same initiative for my ease of mind.


----------



## JustinCase

Posted Tuck's actions.

By the way, I'm confused about whether or not the tanglefoot bag was or wasn't something that ended the enchantment on Teresa and Shylock. I thought it was mentioned that it was, so then I decided to attack lethally. Only to discover that _that attack_ caused the enchantment to break... I mean, Tuck could've interpreted things wrong, but as a player I'm not sure what to make of it and I wouldn't have escalated the moment if possible.


----------



## Neurotic

You rolled the attack roll for the tanglefoot bag - that was an attack and it ended enthrall spell.
The dogs attack would also break it, but since this did it, you could have him savage the assassin.

Lethal attack is fine, it would make no difference after the tanglefoot. With low AC of the cowering opponent, 11 might hit 
I'd also (metagaming, I know) focus fire with Mutt to drop the assassin before all three are active. We're not damage dealers like the other group...


----------



## JustinCase

To be fair, I am not discussing whether or not it was an attack. Also, it's the DM's call and I follow along the path laid out by him. It's just a matter of confusion over the description about what, exactly, was the dispelling action, on my end at least.

And tactical thinking aside, there's an assassin almost at Tuck's feet, intent on killing his ally. The kobold is intent on stopping that one before focusing fire on another target.


----------



## Knightfall

I wasn't 100% sure if I interpreted it right. The main issue for me was deciding if the third assassin counted as part of the audience or not. Since he had to save against Akos spell, and had a chance to break the enthrall by jeering at Akos (which he failed), I felt he had to be part of the audience.

So, it was clear that when he was attacked, it would break the enthrall even though the tanglefoot bag did no damage, since the description Neurotic posted on this thread clearly noted that an attack would break Akos control over the others. Thinking about it from another angle, what if Tuck had thrown a Thunderstone or a vial of acid? Also, what if Tuck had missed? Would it still have broken Akos' control over Teresa and Shylock?

I would say yes to both of those scenarios since it is the attack itself and not damage dealt that was the key component of the description.


----------



## Neurotic

If Akos can 5' step or otherwise move into the hut without provoking, he would attack Shylock. Otherwise, he attacks the entangled assassin.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> If Akos can 5' step or otherwise move into the hut without provoking, he would attack Shylock. Otherwise, he attacks the entangled assassin.



No, he's not close enough to the tiny hut to 5-ft step in.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> I wasn't 100% sure if I interpreted it right. The main issue for me was deciding if the third assassin counted as part of the audience or not. Since he had to save against Akos spell, and had a chance to break the enthrall by jeering at Akos (which he failed), I felt he had to be part of the audience.
> 
> So, it was clear that when he was attacked, it would break the enthrall even though the tanglefoot bag did no damage, since the description Neurotic posted on this thread clearly noted that an attack would break Akos control over the others. Thinking about it from another angle, what if Tuck had thrown a Thunderstone or a vial of acid? Also, what if Tuck had missed? Would it still have broken Akos' control over Teresa and Shylock?
> 
> I would say yes to both of those scenarios since it is the attack itself and not damage dealt that was the key component of the description.




Fair enough. Like I said, I’m not contesting the decision, merely pointing out my confusion.


----------



## Knightfall

My next post will be to introduce @Aust Thale's PC.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> No, he's not close enough to the tiny hut to 5-ft step in.



Or any move...the point was to avoid opportunity attacks...if he can move normally he would, but not if he wold be attacked


----------



## Knightfall

Another post added for the fight at the Silverbow Inn. I'm taking a break before I write the next post for the Throwdown Alley fight.

EDIT: I'm fighting really bad back pain right now, so I'm going to lie down for a while. I'll check back in later in the day.


----------



## Knightfall

*Silverbow Inn Fight - Round 4*
Teresa: 20 (shaken)
Shylock: 15 (has surrendered, shaken)
Akos: 8
Relgar: 8
Tuck: 7
Mutt: 7
Third Assassin: 6 (entangled)

Shylock is done fighting and has surrendered. Teresa is now only shaken. How long does the third assassin remain shaken again? He's moved into the tiny hut and attacked Shylock to silence him.

*Throwdown in Old City - Round 5*
Third Loyalist: 24 (attacked and missed)
Custodio: 22 (hit the loyalist)
Breva: 16
Big Tim: 16
Lady Émilienne: 12
Phelix's Loyalists (x2): 11 (both unconscious)

Both of the first two loyalists have fallen and the third looks like a strong wind could do the same to him. Lady Émilienne shows up, _flying_ through the sky above the alley. The last loyalist is pissed that she is still alive. She looks like she's been attacked. Rolled initiative for her, just in case, but it likely won't be needed.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, you're up.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, the fight in Old City is now concluded. I'll post the XP for the fight before I head to bed.


----------



## Knightfall

*Throwdown Alley: XP Rewards*
Okay, so I calculated the XP as if it was only Big Tim and Breva vs. the Loyalists. Custodio only gets half of that value.

*Big Tim:* 1,800 XP
*Breva:* 1,800 XP
---
*Custodio:* 900 XP


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> *Silverbow Inn Fight - Round 4*
> Shylock How long does the third assassin remain shaken again? He's moved into the tiny hut and attacked Shylock to silence him.




Imperious command says 1 round cowering, 1 round shaken. Pathfinder prolongs the duration by 1 round for every 5 points over the minimum needed, but I don't see equivalent in v3.5 - so, after this round he will be fine.


----------



## Neurotic

Envisioner said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Less a punch in the face than a kick in the knee; Relgar is really mad, and he's not a fighter, so if he does get physical, he'll go straight for the dirty fighting route, not any attempt at a fair contest (which he would lose).




Dirty fighting against a rogue (assassin to boot) - you're doomed. One down, one almost down - I can try another blast next round or bluff to try to get Teresa out to report...I can cast spells (Command/Suggestion), but I'd rather conserve resources...I'm currently intentionally on "non-combat day preparation" we were just investigating...next time there will be some power in the spell selection. But right now, I have social effects prepared.

@Knightfall  where are we now with the fight? Still in round 4 or already 5 like the Alley group? who goes next?


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> @Knightfall  where are we now with the fight? Still in round 4 or already 5 like the Alley group? who goes next?



Yes, you're still in round 4. Since Tuck watched Relgar move up and kick the rogue, I'm going to say Tuck delayed his action, but Mutt attacks at the top of the order, still. I'm going to post a reply shortly.

EDIT: Hmm, rereading JustinCase's post, Mutt is delaying until after Relgar too.


----------



## Knightfall

So, @Neurotic, Teresa is going first this round, followed by Akos. Then it goes Relgar, Tuck, Mutt, and third assassin, if he's still standing.

Note that Relgar is attacking an unarmed foe. He threw his sword and can't draw his dagger before Relgar kicks him.


----------



## Knightfall

Whoops! I forgot that the entangle removes his Dex bonus. So, that means that Mutt's attack did hit. Relgar and Tuck's still both missed, but with the attack of opportunity, the assassin goes down before he tries to stab Relgar. My bad.


----------



## Knightfall

That concludes the fight in the inn unless the PCs try to go after Teresa. @Neurotic, Akos still has his action for round 4.


----------



## Knightfall

*Silverbow Inn: XP Gained*
Akos: 1,000
Relgar: 1,000
Tuck: 1,000


----------



## Envisioner

I have absolutely no idea how much XP has been previously awarded in the game.  I don't even know if I'm level 5 or level 7.


----------



## Knightfall

Envisioner said:


> I have absolutely no idea how much XP has been previously awarded in the game.  I don't even know if I'm level 5 or level 7.



I know you had just reached level 6, at some point. I'm trying to figure out the old XP totals for Tim and Relgar from the Piazza, but it might take some time. Assume Relgar is 6th level with 16,000 XP, for now. His total XP might be more than that but it won't be less.


----------



## Knightfall

@Envisioner, here's the post on The Piazza: [Kulan/Kanpur] D&D 3.5 PbP: Bluffside Campaign [OOC] [Moved to EN World] - Page 38 - The Piazza

So, for all the time on The Piazza, Relgar gained 2,800 XP and Big Tim gained 2,550 XP. That means Relgar has gained 3,800 XP for the snake, Phelix's traps, previous RP interactions, and now the fight in the Silverbow Inn.

@Tellerian Hawke, Big Tim has gained 4,350 XP for Phelix's fireball trap, previous RP interactions, and the Throwdown Alley fight.

I'm going to add in another 1,000 XP *for each PC* (that has been active) for the various RP interactions here on EN World whether it was Big Tim with Kaleb's family or him and Breva meeting for the first time or the PCs talking with Jam at The Bard's Tale in the Coach & Six Market or the speeches in the Silverbow Inn.

So, totals as follows:

Akos: 2,000 XP
Breva: 2,800 XP
Big Tim: 5,530 XP (including the older totals from The Piazza)
Relgar: 4,800 XP (including the older totals from The Piazza)
Tuck: 2,000 XP

So, Relgar should have a total of 19,800 XP and Big Tim should have 20,530 XP. Both are close to leveling up but aren't quite there yet.


----------



## Knightfall

Hmm, since both Big Tim and Relgar have previous XP from another forum and are close to leveling up, I'm thinking the new PCs should have their starting XP be halfway between 6th and 7th level. That would be 18,000 XP and then add the gains on top of that. So Akos would be at 20,000 XP, Breva would be at 20,800 XP, and Tuck would be at 20,000 XP. This would put the PCs on more equal footing and make sure none of them are lagging behind. Thoughts?

Both Falen and Vinccenzo would start at 18,000 XP too, but won't have gained anything yet. (I'm concerned about Scott DeWar. I know he has really bad pain/health issues; I hope he's okay.)


----------



## Knightfall

Another option would be to give Breva extra XP for his interaction with Sir Silvon and Akos and Tuck extra XP for their interactions with Jam. Another 1,000 to 1,500 XP each. That would bring them closer to Big Tim and Relgar.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Another option would be to give Breva extra XP for his interaction with Sir Silvon and Akos and Tuck extra XP for their interactions with Jam. Another 1,000 to 1,500 XP each. That would bring them closer to Big Tim and Relgar.



1 level difference won't kill us. You could just say we're all at the same XP, level up at the same time and you're done. 
And if we're at different XP then we are, we earn more or less by our roleplay and keep going. If you disappear for a year then you're a level behind and that is that.

Lets hope we won't fight separately too often.

I find it interesting that we had the same result as the martials with dead and captured cultist. Except we lost one.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

I vote for starting them halfway between 6th & 7th. Sounds very logical to me.


----------



## Envisioner

Knightfall said:


> So Akos would be at 20,000 XP, Breva would be at 20,800 XP, and Tuck would be at 20,000 XP. This would put the PCs on more equal footing and make sure none of them are lagging behind. Thoughts?




They can lag a _little_.  I'm okay with some amount of catch-up, but people who have actually been here and posting ought to have a slight advantage over the Johnny-come-latelies, especially since the action will tend to tilt a bit more in their direction as the campaign shifts to make room for their inclusion.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am alive still!


----------



## Neurotic

Scott DeWar said:


> I am alive still!



And we just dared to hope


----------



## Scott DeWar

ha ha ha ha! 

By  the way, I am giving initiative now:

_: 1D20+3 = [4]+3 = 7


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> ha ha ha ha!
> 
> By  the way, I am giving initiative now:
> 
> _: 1D20+3 = [4]+3 = 7



No longer required. The fight is over. Writing my reply right now that will introduce your PC to Breva and Big Tim.


----------



## Scott DeWar

i am reading it to make a response. My leg has been hurting all day.


----------



## Knightfall

Have to go lie down for a while. My head aches.


----------



## Knightfall

Two new replies. One for Falen and another for the gathered group in the Gardens.


----------



## Knightfall

@Envisioner,

It was actually Custodio who said _Waldo_ at first, but as he came to realize the danger to the Lord Commander and the details about the thieves guild in The Crossed Candles, he lost himself to the moment of worry.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase,



Spoiler



Have Mutt make a Listen and Spot check and Tuck make a Handle Animal check.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> @JustinCase,
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Have Mutt make a Listen and Spot check and Tuck make a Handle Animal check.






Spoiler



Handle Animal check Tuck: 1D20+1 = [6]+1 = 7
Listen check Mutt: 1D20+5 = [12]+5 = 17
Spot check Mutt: 1D20+6 = [1]+6 = 7


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Hey, if everyone on here can find a character portrait (bust / head & shoulders only) I can edit them together in a cool "poster" with our names on it, the way I did for my Dyvers campaign. 

Click Here To See It


----------



## Neurotic

Easily edited from the main pic. I'm traveling tonight and will be less active until  sunday evening


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Easily edited from the main pic. I'm traveling tonight and will be less active until  sunday evening



Thanks for letting us know. 

I just added a quick, short post related to Mutt.


----------



## Knightfall

BTW, did anyone choose to search any of the rogues or loyalists that were defeated?


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> BTW, did anyone choose to search any of the rogues or loyalists that were defeated?



Tuck searched the assasssin, Akos Shylock, but without much attention


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Tuck searched the assasssin, Akos Shylock, but without much attention





Spoiler: Akos' Search



If you choose to have Akos find these items, he could have pocketed them without difficulty: a potion, a belt pouch w/ two potions, 30 gold, 5 platinum, 20 silver, a moonstone, and a sardonyx. You can identify two of potions with a successful Alchemy check (DC 15) while the third is obviously a cure potion Shylock never got a chance to use.

He also could have taken the short sword the assassin threw at Shylock (and Shylock's own short sword), if you so choose.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase,


Spoiler: Tuck's search of the assassin



Tuck had a chance to find and pocket these items from the dead assassin before the Regulars showed up: a dagger, a belt pouch with two potions and a moonstone in it, as well as the following coins: 15 gold, 10 silver, and 2 platinum. One of the potions is obviously a cure potion while the other will require an Alchemy check (DC 15).


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> @JustinCase,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tuck's search of the assassin
> 
> 
> 
> Tuck had a chance to find and pocket these items from the dead assassin before the Regulars showed up: a dagger, a belt pouch with two potions and a moonstone in it, as well as the following coins: 15 gold, 10 silver, and 2 platinum. One of the potions is obviously a cure potion while the other will require an Alchemy check (DC 15).



Knowledge (alchemy): 1D20+1 = [13]+1 = 14 So no luck so far. When we've got time, Tuck will ask one of the alchemy/arcane inclined PCs about it.

I'll add these to the RG.


----------



## JustinCase

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Hey, if everyone on here can find a character portrait (bust / head & shoulders only) I can edit them together in a cool "poster" with our names on it, the way I did for my Dyvers campaign.
> 
> Click Here To See It



Nice! Here's Tuck:


----------



## Knightfall

Okay,

At this point, the PCs have several options. You can either enter the wilder Eastern Gardens to hunt for the creature, investigate the shop known as The Crossed Candles (either waiting for Custodio or going in yourselves ahead of time), you can use the crystalline flower to enter the portal into Phelix's Enclave, or you can investigate the missing guards.

Remember that if you go into the extraplanar enclave without knowing the exact phrase, your PCs run the risk of being trapped there. Akos did come up with a few ideas for what might need to be spoken to get in and out safely:


Neurotic said:


> He thinks as he goes through the phrases in his mind
> _"Open portaly! silly ofcourse...lets see.
> 'Vrata ludila, otvorite se!' with grand gesturing
> 'Dome, slatki dome' plus the unlocking movement with the flower
> 'delCannitha nasljednik ulazi, otvori se' and simply walk toward the wall without flinching - this could hurt if I don't simulate the blood somehow...maybe it's any blood and I need to prick myself on the flower...__"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> The phrases are in my native language in order:
> Gates of madness, open!
> Home, sweet home
> delCannita scion coming, open! <-- maybe delCannitha scion passing through
> Still need two more.



I'm not sure if @Neurotic even came up with the other two phrases. I believe I said that the phrases will allow the PCs to enter without being at risk of being hurt, but there is no guarantee the same phrase will get them out. One of the other phrases _might_ work, but there will be risk.

It's possible that the PCs might discover something at The Crossed Candles or by figuring out what happened to the guards. Note that Custodio did tell you that the owner of the Crossed Candles is widely respected in Old City and if you go in with gusto, you might end up causing an incident that might go against the popularity of group (if you care about that). It might take time for Custodio to _convince_ the Lord Commander to raid the shop with the evidence that you have provided.

Until the PCs get someone to cast _legend lore_ for them, they would be going in blind against the creature. Your PCs have just under an hour and a half of daylight left. When dusk comes, they'd been roaming around the Eastern Gardens in the dark.

They could also follow up on other possible assassinations. Shylock did mention that Phelix's loyalists will be going after their allies... most notably Lady Pomander (one of The Five) and Lord Commander Oakfirst. Now, Custodio will warn the lord commander (who will warn The Five), so you don't have to worry about him unless you want to check on his whereabouts yourselves. (Big Tim and Relgar know that Oakfirst is usually at the Palace or the open-air Tribunal, although he could be at his other home [not where the PCs are staying] right now, since it is so late in the day.) Lady Pomander probably will be at her estate at this time of the day.

While Shylock didn't name anyone else that might be attacked, if there are any other characters that Big Tim and Relgar know well, those NPCs could come under attack too. But, they would have had to have helped the PCs _significantly_ in the past. Since most of the other PCs are new(ish) to the group, their close family and friends aren't like being targeted, yet. Local PCs might have more to lose if Phelix goes after their kin or friends.

Big Tim and Relgar know from their time with a former PC, Terger, that Phelix has several places that interested him in the past (mainly in New City). There is the inn known as The Winsome Heart where he pretended to be a simple caretaker for the inn. He also had a safehouse in New City that was destroyed after a nearby building (with illegal fireworks in the cellar) blew up. Both building are rumored to have deep cellars/complexes in them that held secrets.

The inn was sealed off by the Regulars and no one has been down in it since. The safehouse is in ruins and the whole area has been avoided since the disaster. The Regulars did try to investigate the underpart of the safehouse but it was deemed to treacherous.

Phelix also took an interest in texts in the Teacher's Library and stole several passages out a handful of books; I believe he wrote in/defaced several books on planar lore. He's also been in the tavern known as the Golden Lantern. That is where he set up the traps that were triggered by Relgar. The Growers' Tower that Phelix was using as a workshop (including a planar map carved into the wall) and the portal on the Garden's interior wall are both near that tavern.

If you guys want to know more, it would all be under Knowledge skills, especially local and dungeoneering.

Anyway, taking a break from post for the rest of the day. Might check back in before heading to bed.


----------



## Neurotic

Ooc: I'll be back on Sunday. Right now, we follow the dog. Akos wouldnt know full history so je would go for the beast first, guards second. Custodio  took  over the assassins


----------



## JustinCase

Alright, so I posted in the IC before reading this. Tuck's instinct is to protect others, particularly those he considers friends, but that's not always the best course of action in a D&D game.

I (as a player) agree that we should stay on course and take the most likely course in finding the renegade. From what I can gather, our best options are searching the destroyed safehouse, trying to get into the extraplanar place, or interrogating the guildmaster of the Brelish Thieves' Guild. Feel free to comment if you don't agree, or have a preference. 

Tuck can be swayed easily, but he's not likely to come up with this himself.


----------



## Knightfall

I might post tomorrow or I might wait until Sunday. Worked on other stuff today.


----------



## 1_particular_person

Hi, Scott DeWar here. things have really gone wonky here. going to sleep for the night.


----------



## Knightfall

I wanted to write my next post tonight before going to bed, but my is mush right now. (I need to sleep very soon.) Will write it tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

New post just added. It's after 3 A.M. and I'm going to bed.


----------



## JustinCase

1_particular_person said:


> Hi, Scott DeWar here. things have really gone wonky here. going to sleep for the night.



Yeah, I can tell! You look different.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm going to give @Scotley and @Scott DeWar (assuming his computer issues are over) a chance to chine in here with what they think the next course of action should be.

Should I assume the rest of you are set on having the PCs go look for the missing guards or check on their allies?

The group does have an urban ranger, so tracking the guards shouldn't be too difficult (not much time has passed since they went missing). If the group chose to search for the guards, the PCs should start from the tower in the Eastern Gardens (where Arcanus Detch is heading to now).

If the group chooses to go check on their allies first, the Tribunal is the closest place (near the old Oakfirst Manor). Lady Pomander's estate sits quite close to the Palace in a walled off area.

I'll post a map for you guys in a bit. Need to have breakfast first.


----------



## Scotley

My vote would be missing guards.


----------



## Knightfall

*New Players Map of Old City with Key
1.* The Palace: This building was built by the Ancients -- a race that is now long dead and buried.
— *1a.* Grand Stairway/Main Entrance
— *1b.* Balcony of the Five
— *1c.* Southeast Tower
— *1d.* Southwest Tower
— *1e.* Northwest Tower
— *1f.* Northeast Tower
*2.* Tribunal of Review and Retribution
*3.* Golden Lantern (tavern): This is where Phelix's magical traps were located. It has seen a decline in patrons since that event.
*4.* Gardens of Old City/Ascetic's Temple: The temple is the home of the dragori druid Sylemis, which stands just inside the edge of the Eastern Gardens.
— *4a.* Garden Gate: The main gate of the Gardens.
— *4b.* Gate of Lilies: This gate is used more by the richer nobles/merchants.
— *4c.* Old Growers' Tower: This is where Phelix had a laboratory/workshop (w/mad writings and a map of the planes). It is now under the watchful eyes of the Sectarian Guard and the sages of the Teacher's Library.
— *4d.* Western Gardens
— *4e.* Eastern Gardens: This is the wilder part of the Gardens.
— *4f.* Wyndlasmere House: An old manor house turned into a guard post for the Bluffside Elite. This post has been considered an easy/prestigious assignment in the past but since the discovery of the Renegade's workshop, it is now guarded by tougher guards.
— *4g.* Northeastern Garden Tower: This is where the PCs first met the guard (Kaleb) that was attacked by the fake guards and were told about the dangerous creature in the Eastern Gardens.
*5.* Sublime Bazaar (market)
*6.* Terger's Old Estate (residence): Both Big Tim and Relgar visited this manor house with Terger before he left.
*7.* Oakfirst Estate (residence): The Lord Commander's home.
*8.* Pentad Gate: The main gate into Old City.
*9.* Rooftop Inn: Relgar visited this inn with the dwarf cleric, Elkgrar.
*10.* Avenue of Verdure

*Embassies
E1.* Dragori Embassy
*E2.* Sixam ieuna Aerie (winged race)
*E3.* Tarminan Embassy: This old embassy now stand empty and is boarded up.
*E4.* Ticinum Delegacy: The coat of arms used by this lands soldiers are very similar to Big Tim's own personal heraldry.
*E5.* Novarum Embassy
*E6.* Embassy of the Pertan Alliance
*E7.* Ravensilath Embassy (elves/fey)
*E8.* Váradian Embassy
*E9.* Embassy of High Morria (dwarves)
*E10.* Oaken Hall (embassy)

*The Five
F1.* Blander Estate (residence)
*F2.* Hollingsworth Estate (residence): Lord Mayor Horatio Hollingsworth was recently murdered and the suspect is still at large. The prime suspect is his wife.
*F3.* Pomander Estate (residence)
*F4.* Varlan Estate (residence)
*F5.* Wellington Estate (residence)

*Other
B.* Bluffside Regulars Barracks: The Old City Division of the Bluffside Regulars.
*H.* Old Oakfirst Manor: This is the current headquarters/residence for the PCs. This manor was Lord Commander Oakfirst's childhood home.
*M.* Museum of Sem La Vah: Relgar has visited this museum in the past and the staff know him.
— *M1.* Archaeologists Guild
— *M2.* Warrensby Manor (residence)
*P.* The Portal: The location of the planar portal to Phelix's Enclave. The PCs have the crystalline flower that opens the portal but the phrase needed is still a bit ambiguous/risky (?). The portal is being guarded by the Bluffside Elite and the Sectarian Guard.
*R.* Old City Rift
— *R1.* Riftwatch (governmental)
*T.* Theater on the Bluff
— _*T1.*_ Throwndown Alley
*W.* Silver Wyrm (inn)


----------



## Knightfall

For @Aust Thale, the Ticinum Delegacy (E4) is where Falen needs to deliver the letter he's carrying.


----------



## Knightfall

Time to snooze.


----------



## Knightfall

Unfortunately, Envisioner has been banned from EN World. He sent me a message on The Piazza to tell me he's going to have to be done playing in the game.


----------



## Knightfall

Relgar will have to fade away back to his home/shop in the Wizard District. The next time someone tries to ask him a question, you find he's not there anymore. He may even leave the city in hopes on not being a target of the renegade.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> Unfortunately, Envisioner has been banned from EN World. He sent me a message on The Piazza to tell me he's going to have to be done playing in the game.




That’s very unfortunate! I’ll miss him as a fellow player. He seems a nice guy.


----------



## Neurotic

Seems off to be banned without reason. He may have posted some protected content or something. He didn't seem a guy to insult or otherwise bother the natives


----------



## Knightfall

@Aust Thale, you did see this post, right?

Falen Enters Bluffside


----------



## Knightfall

New post is up.


----------



## Aust Thale

Knightfall said:


> @Aust Thale, you did see this post, right?
> 
> Falen Enters Bluffside




I'm replying now.  Apologies for the delay.  I had not seen this.


----------



## Knightfall

Aust Thale said:


> I'm replying now.  Apologies for the delay.  I had not seen this.



I thought maybe you hadn't -- no worries.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Seems off to be banned without reason. He may have posted some protected content or something. He didn't seem a guy to insult or otherwise bother the natives



I found out on the OOC thread for his 5E pbp game it was about his comments in the Diversity and D&D thread.


----------



## Knightfall

Two new posts added.


----------



## Knightfall

Knightfall said:


> I found out on the OOC thread for his 5E pbp game it was about his comments in the Diversity and D&D thread.



And now he's gotten himself banned from The Piazza for the same behavior.


----------



## Knightfall

Another post added. That's all for this weekend. I'll check back in on Monday.


----------



## Knightfall

New post added.


----------



## Knightfall

I've been chatting with Scott DeWar on Facebook and he updated me on his computer situation. While he has a new computer, he's having trouble logging in to EN World. He's going to talk to the admins about it when he gets a chance.

For now, I'm going to NPC his character.


----------



## JustinCase

I'll be on holiday for the next two weeks, with extremely limited internet access. Feel free to NPC my character.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> I'll be on holiday for the next two weeks, with extremely limited internet access. Feel free to NPC my character.



No worries. 

Here's Tuck's next Gather Information check (w/Akos' aid another): 1d20+16=21


----------



## Knightfall

New post added for the main group. I will reply again for Falen either tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## Knightfall

@Aust Thale, new post up for Falen.


----------



## Knightfall

Wait for a few more posts from you guys before I post again for the main group.

I will try to get something up for Falen today.

EDIT: It was a tough day. I'll try to get it up tomorrow but I can't promise anything right now.


----------



## Knightfall

Sorry that I've been absent, I've had something hanging over my head the last few days. (It's resolved now.  ) I've been hand-washing dishes all day today as a distraction (our dishwasher is askew, literally). So, I'm really wiped out now. I'm going lie down and get some much needed rest/solace. When I get up, I'll start working on my next set of replies.


----------



## Knightfall

It's official. I HATE Microsoft 10. My computer has crashed twice on me in the last couple of days. And it did it today while I was trying to work on the update! 

So, tomorrow, once my PC is okay. I updated a bunch of drivers and disabled Microsoft's damn OneDrive app, which might have been the issue. I really hope it's not a hardware issue (like my power supply).


----------



## Knightfall

I think I might have fixed the worst of my issues but there might be a problem with my PC overheating, so I'm going to wait until later tonight (hopefully when it's cooler) to work on my next post.


----------



## Neurotic

Overheating not good. Start backup


----------



## Neurotic

@Knightfall 
I know. But overheating is caused by power or the processor. May be as simple as cleaning cpu fan. But it can cause comp failure at any time. If you can, open the case, clean out the dust and check for the small of burnt plastic localized at some point.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> @Knightfall
> I know. But overheating is caused by power or the processor. May be as simple as cleaning cpu fan. But it can cause comp failure at any time. If you can, open the case, clean out the dust and check for the small of burnt plastic localized at some point.



It might need to be cleaned. I haven't done that since I got it. I don't have any compressed air, so I have to go get some this weekend. After changing a few settings, it hasn't blue screened on me for a few days. But I've also been using it less. Even with my computer experience, I'm not comfortable opening up the laptop. Plus, it's still under warranty (I think). It's a refurbished machine, but last week the first time it ever crashed on me.

My apartment gets really dusty with the windows open, so I think I'll start with using the compressed air and then go from there. I felt the bottom of the computer and it wasn't hot to the touch, so that's something at least. (I'll check it again later.) The crash happened for the first time while I had several programs running all at once including watching a Twitch stream. The next time it happened I had several program open but I was listening to iTunes (but not streaming) instead of watching Twitch.

It might have been the power setting that was causing it to crash but I'm still getting an warning about one of the CPUs speed isn't running at full power. It says it is being limited by 'system firmware' even after I updated the drivers for the firmware. It seems to happen whenever turn on the PC. It's driving me nuts!

I'd hate to have to take it to a service centre just to get it cleaned.


----------



## Knightfall

I might have fixed the overheating. I discovered that the HP Thermal plan hadn't been fully activated yet. I switched it to the best setting for when the laptop feels hot to the touch and the fans started whirring like crazy. now it's no longer hot to the touch, which I'd noticed earlier in the evening. So, hopefully that will keep it from crashing.

The next update won't likely be until Sunday. My dad is coming over tomorrow to celebrate his birthday for the first time since the pandemic started. He's going to have his temperature checked by the staff in his building and my sister and i are going to do the same before he leaves home. We're gonig to order and likely watch a movie.

Later,

KF


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Even with my computer experience, I'm not comfortable opening up the laptop. Plus, it's still under warranty (I think). It's a refurbished machine, but last week the first time it ever crashed on me.
> 
> I'd hate to have to take it to a service centre just to get it cleaned.



Opening it under warranty usually voids the warranty. You should take it to the service center and complain about crashes and the temperature and let THEM come to the conclusions.


----------



## Knightfall

Ugh, the dice rolling web site I use now seems to be kaput.


----------



## JustinCase

CoyoteCode seems to work fine.

And hi! I'm back online.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> CoyoteCode seems to work fine.



Yeah, that's what I'll probably use from now on.



> And hi! I'm back online.



Welcome back!

And just FYI, I have physio today, so I'll likely post next late today or early tomorrow.

*EDIT:* Sorry for the delay, but I will try my best to get a post up tomorrow. Must go to bed soon.


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Rolls*
Initiative Roll for the killer: 1D20+3 = [15]+3 = 18
Initiative Roll for Vinccenzo: 1D20+3 = [12]+3 = 15

Everyone roll for initiative...


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, make Spot and Listen checks for Tuck.


----------



## Knightfall

All the PCs get a +4 circumstance bonus to Listen checks as long as the killer continues to make noise. All Spot checks are at -4 circumstance penalty due to the fog. Concealment miss chances are at 30% instead of 20%. The fog provides concealment but not total concealment.


----------



## JustinCase

Tuck 
Initiative: 1D20+4 = [8]+4 = 12
Spot: 1D20+3 = [17]+3 = 20
Listen: 1D20+10 = [9]+10 = 19

Includes the plus and minus four mentioned above.


----------



## Scotley

Initative, Spot and Listen respectively: 1D20+3 = [15]+3 = 18
1D20+1 = [13]+1 = 14
1D20+6 = [4]+6 = 10


----------



## Knightfall

*Round One*
Breva: 18
The Killer/Doppelganger: 18
Big Tim: 17
Vinccenzo: 15
Tuck: 12
Mutt: 12
---
Akos: n/a; running to save the wounded boy


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Tuck
> Initiative: 1D20+4 = [8]+4 = 12
> Spot: 1D20+3 = [17]+3 = 20
> Listen: 1D20+10 = [9]+10 = 19
> Includes the plus and minus four mentioned above.



Since Tuck was able to both spot and hear the foe, you can make a knowledge check to try to determine what it is you're facing. The figure in the mist was tall and humanoid. It could just be a man but there was something odd to its shape in the gloom. Knowledge (nature) would be the best choice but you could also roll Knowledge (local).


----------



## Neurotic

I thought we're all going!? And the voice started to fade. I wouldn't separate the party, especially in the mist, double so for most with the killer in it.

That said, Akos has bad penalties to spot and listen so maybe he just thought the voice is going away and once in the most he couldn't see that the party is not following.

Maybe he can do some good this way - the rest of you, Please survive


----------



## Knightfall

I'm not assuming the group will move into attack. I'll leave that up to them to decide. But after @JustinCase had Tuck attack, I figured we should have an initiative count. If some go after the killer and others follow Akos, so be it. If they all choose to follow Akos, so be it.


----------



## JustinCase

I don’t feel like splitting the party, but I’d like to know the result of Tucks knowledge rolls to determine if he attacks or not. 

Knowledge (nature) and knowledge (local): 1D20+1 = [18]+1 = 19
1D20+6 = [19]+6 = 25


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> I don’t feel like splitting the party, but I’d like to know the result of Tucks knowledge rolls to determine if he attacks or not.
> 
> Knowledge (nature) and knowledge (local): 1D20+1 = [18]+1 = 19
> 1D20+6 = [19]+6 = 25





Spoiler: Knowledge results



Tuck is very certain that the creature he saw was a doppelganger. It was slender, frail and gray skinned. It's head was bald. Since the creature was fleeing away from him, Tuck didn't see its eyes but its arms and elongated fingers were obvious even in the mist. Tuck knows that this shapeshifter would have an easy time killing people and moving through Old city in disguise. The creature can read minds and cannot be affected by _charm_ or sleep effects.

Tuck knows that most of the patrols in the city are made up of Regulars who are warriors that wouldn't be able to discern that the killer is a doppelganger unless they had seen and fought one before or until the creature was right on top of them. Thus, he's not surprised they haven't caught the thing yet.

If it gets away, finding it again will be a challenge.


----------



## JustinCase

Sorry, but in that case Tuck will definitely attack!


----------



## Knightfall

Look for my next post either on Monday and Tuesday. Yesterday was my birthday, so I'm watching a bunch of movies and maybe catch up on some TV shows. Cheers!


----------



## JustinCase

Congrats!


----------



## Scotley

Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, for this combat, I'd like each of those trying to hunt the doppelganger through the fog, I'd like a Spot and Listen check each round, as I'm going to roll a Hide and Move Silently check for your foe each round. A successful check in a preceding round gives a +2 luck bonus for the next round. A failed check doesn't add a penalty but there is still the -4 circumstance penalty for the fog.

The doppelganger is trying to be quieter this round, so the bonus to your rolls for the this first round is only +2 circumstance bonus instead of a +4 bonus.

@Scotley, you're up first. You first listen check was a success, so you get the +2 luck bonus for Listen, which pushes your total bonus back up to +4.


----------



## Knightfall

The oil street lamps of Old City aren't evenly spaced, so there are areas of near complete darkness. Right now the PCs are in an area with only two streetlamps. One is close to them while the other is roughly 50 ft away in the direction the two boys went (roughly north). The lamps normally radiate 30 feet of bright light and shadowy illumination out to 60 ft. Right now, those distances are cut in half.

The next nearest streetlamp is roughly 100 ft away in the direction the doppelganger was moving as Breva saw him (roughly east).

The way that Akos is traveling is in a different direction (roughly south-southeast).


----------



## Knightfall

*From the Bluffside Book:*
Buildings and Streets: The streets of Old City came together in a more natural (unplanned) way than the other city sections. As buildings went up, the original streets were just footpaths that connected them. This caused the streets today to have many dead ends and connections through skinny alleyways. The buildings are the oldest in the valley, and the estates of the Five are the only truly sprawling estates, set up in a semi-circle in front of the Palace.


----------



## Knightfall

Spent most of today either cleaning the kitchen or working on my pain issues. A lot of stretches and heat and ice.


----------



## Neurotic

I am traveling tomorrow with unknown net access upon the arrival. I may be less active for the next ten days.


----------



## Knightfall

Sorry that I've been absent. Was dealing with family concerns and the heatwave here in Alberta. I will try to get a reply up this weekend.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, it's not going to happen today. I was in a lot of discomfort when I woke up this morning and have been fighting pain all day. My back is sore and my right side and hip are in agony. I had to lay down for two hours in the middle of the day, and I was still really sore afterwards.

I'm going to take some nighttime pain meds and go to bed early. 

I do have physio tomorrow, so hopefully I'll feel better by Tuesday, if not tomorrow night.


----------



## JustinCase

Take the time you need. We're not going anywhere.

Well, Neurotic is, but he should be back soon.


----------



## Scotley

Been crazy busy myself, haven't been on all week. I hope our availability will return at the same time.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm going to write a reply today if my back and hip hold out.

EDIT: It didn't.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Been crazy busy myself, haven't been on all week. I hope our availability will return at the same time.



FYI, you're up first for the fight against the doppelganger. Make ure to read this post.


----------



## Scotley

So Breva has this feat that allows him to do some pretty nifty stuff when he power attacks and smites. The Seeking Smite maneuver allows him to ignore miss chance. Can he use this to hit the doppleganger?

*Awesome Smite* [Tactical]
   ( Complete Champion,  p. 55)
   Through a combination of sheer muscle and mystical acumen, you can deliver devastating smite attacks.
*Prerequisite*
Power Attack (PH)        ,                    Base attack bonus +6,                smite ability,
*Benefit *This feat allows the use of three tactical maneuvers, each of which requires that you make a smite attack while using the Power Attack feat (minimum attack penalty -l). You must declare the use of this feat before making the attack roll. You can employ only one of these maneuvers at a time.
Demolishing Smite: Your smite attack punches through your enemy's defenses. For the purpose of this single attack, you can ignore a number of points of damage reduction (except DR/-- or DR/epic) up to twice your Charisma bonus (if any). For instance, if your Charisma is 17 (+3 bonus), you ignore 6 points of your target's damage reduction when making a demolishing smite.
Overwhelming Smite: Your smite attack can knock an opponent prone. If the attack hits and deals damage, it is treated as though it were also a trip attack. Make a Strength check opposed by the defender's Strength or Dexterity, with all the normal trip modifiers (PH 158). A foe that resists is not entitled to make a trip attempt against you in return. You can attempt an overwhelming smite only once per round.
Seeking Smite: Your smite attack is uncannily guided to its target. For the purpose of this single attack, you ignore any miss chance your foe might have, though your weapon must still be able to strike the target. Thus, while this maneuver allows you to strike an incorporeal creature unerringly with a magic sword, it does not allow you to strike it with a non-magical weapon.


----------



## Neurotic

@Scotley  may I suggest you post as if it applies. That way if DM says no, it simply didn't happen and we continue. This way  you waut for the answer then  there is additional wait time while you make your actual post. 

Same for Phar.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> So Breva has this feat that allows him to do some pretty nifty stuff when he power attacks and smites. The Seeking Smite maneuver allows him to ignore miss chance. Can he use this to hit the doppleganger?
> 
> Seeking Smite: Your smite attack is uncannily guided to its target. For the purpose of this single attack, you ignore any miss chance your foe might have, though your weapon must still be able to strike the target. Thus, while this maneuver allows you to strike an incorporeal creature unerringly with a magic sword, it does not allow you to strike it with a non-magical weapon.



That's a cool feat.

While I'm not 100% sure if I'm interpreting right, I think the feat would allow you to disregard the miss chance even though Breva cannot pinpoint the doppelganger through sound or sight. (Your checks weren't high enough.) Breva might still have to pick the right spot to hit but if he does there is no miss chance. OR the feat simply allows Breva to know where the doppelganger is and strike.

Since we're playing this game a bit more old school without a true battle map, I'm going to say Breva can attack without having to pinpoint the doppelganger. Of course, you still have to hit.


----------



## Knightfall

New post up for @Aust Thale.


----------



## Knightfall

I will attempt to get another post up for the doppelganger tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

Rolling for @Scotley:
Breva - Power Attack (+2) with Seeking Strike: 1D20+10 = [5]+10 = 15 (miss)


----------



## Knightfall

Spot and Listen rolls for Big Tim:
Big Tim - Spot and Listen checks: 1D20-3 = [9]-3 = 6
1D20+1 = [2]+1 = 3 +4=7

The fog is too thick and the doppelganger is being quieter now. Tim can't even see or hear Breva in the fog.


----------



## Knightfall

Vinccenzo - Spot and Listen checks: 1D20+5 = [11]+5 = 16
1D20+11 = [17]+11 = 28

Vinccenzo pinpoints the doppelganger in the fog with his Listen check and casts a spell.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, you're up for both Tuck and Mutt. Tuck gets a total of +4 on his Listen check and only -2 on his Spot check (-4 +2 = 2). Mutt can track by Scent, but make a Spot and Listen check for him too (Listen +2 circumstance, Spot -4 circumstance).


----------



## Neurotic

@Knightfall 
Psionics: you could explain it to us (or point us where you already described it) and just use raw for this one fight


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> @Knightfall
> Psionics: you could explain it to us (or point us where you already described it) and just use raw for this one fight



See here: Kulan: Psionics and Psionic Organizations


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Two*
Breva: 18
Doppelganger: 18
Big Tim: 17
Vinccenzo: 15
Tuck: 12
Mutt: 12
---
Akos: n/a; running to save the wounded boy


The DCs for spotting and hearing the doppelganger in round 2 are as follows: 
Doppelganger - Hide check (-5); Move Silently check (-5): 1D20+4 = [1]+4 = 5
1D20+3 = [8]+3 = 11. The doppelganger is trying to hide and move silently but is move faster than normal for those skills.

Since the fog is deepening, the circumstance penalty for Spotting the doppelganger in the fog is now -6 but bonus for hearing the doppelganger is still +2. Again, if one of your checks from the previous round was successful, your PC gets a +2 luck bonus for your Spot and Listen checks. The miss chance is now 40% instead of 30%.

@Scotley, you're up first again!

@Neurotic, make a Knowledge (local) or Survival check for Akos. The DC is 18.


----------



## Neurotic

Spoiler: Psionics



Only thing I would change is the limitations on the interaction spells - the limit is already two spell levels higher (caster +4 level)



Despite his confidence, the confounding fog gets worse and Loremaster makes a few wrong turns in his haste. Luckily, he is still correct in his general heading.


OOC: Anklet of translocation works 2/day teleporting 10' - use it as needed to avoid climbing over closed over alleys or to avoid clump of guards or similar obstacles. Or to create shortcut to return to the right path 

Local knowledge: 1D20+11 = [6]+11 = 17 when it is critical I get low rolls!


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke, your Spot check beats the doppelganger's hide check.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so I've been waiting for @Scotley's next post for the combat, but it seems like he might be busy. Will wait a bit longer, but if not by the end of Friday, I'll either roll for him or have his PC wait until later in the fight to act this round.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Spoiler: Psionics
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing I would change is the limitations on the interaction spells - the limit is already two spell levels higher (caster +4 level)
> 
> 
> 
> Despite his confidence, the confounding fog gets worse and Loremaster makes a few wrong turns in his haste. Luckily, he is still correct in his general heading.
> 
> OOC: Anklet of translocation works 2/day teleporting 10' - use it as needed to avoid climbing over closed over alleys or to avoid clump of guards or similar obstacles. Or to create shortcut to return to the right path
> 
> Local knowledge: 1D20+11 = [6]+11 = 17 when it is critical I get low rolls!



Okay, so Akos does indeed get turned around in the fog. This means it will take him an extra round to get back to the other PCs after helping the boy.


----------



## Knightfall

*Spot and Listen checks for Breva*
Breva - Spot (-6) and Listen (+2) checks:
1D20-3 = [9]-3 = 6
1D20+2 = [17]+2 = 19

Success for both rolls!


----------



## Knightfall

*Spot and Listen checks for Vinccenzo*
Vinccenzo - Spot (-6) and Listen (+2) checks:
1D20+3 = [5]+3 = 8
1D20+13 = [1]+13 = 14

This time, Vinccenzo both sees and hears the doppelganger. Last round, I had him cast a light spell on a bolt and set to fire. He will be firing into combat (-4), since both Breva and Big Tim are attacking the doppelganger.

I can attack for you, @Scott DeWar, if you need me to do it.


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke, your attack was indeed a critical hit.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

So it's Vinccenzo's turn? Awesome. 

Go get 'em, Scott!


----------



## 1_particular_person

Knightfal, go ahead and attack for me, please.


----------



## Knightfall

1_particular_person said:


> Knightfal, go ahead and attack for me, please.



Okay, thanks for letting me know. Still can't get into your old account, I see.


----------



## Knightfall

*Attack and Damage Vinccenzo*
Light crossbow w/Light spell attached: 1D20+2 = [20]+2 = 22
1D8 = [3] = 3

Possible crit!

Crit Confirm Roll : 1D20+2 = [2]+2 = 4
1D8 = [7] = 7 (nope)

That's a normal hit and now the doppelganger has a crossbow bolt in it that sheds the _light_ spell. That means the penalty to Spot check is only -2 for those that get close enough to the doppelganger to be within the 20-ft. radius of the _light_ spell and -4 beyond that range.


----------



## Knightfall

Both Vinccenzo and Tuck are beyond the 20-ft. radius at this point.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, you're up for both Tuck and Mutt.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I've been feel a bit sick lately.

Likely, I just have a bad cold brought on by my overactive sinuses (due to allergies) and the cold snap here in Northern Alberta. I've been sleeping in a lot even when going to bed earlier than normal. No cough. No fever. AKA, not COVID. Just plugged sinuses, nose, & ears and some scratchiness in my mouth/throat. I had a bad ear ache about a week ago (with some blood) but that turned out to be just a scratch inside my ear. It doesn't hurt anymore, thankfully.

I slept all morning and rested most of the afternoon. While I'm not all that tired right now, I need to go to bed. Soon. I'll try to check back in tomorrow.


----------



## JustinCase

Get well!

To continue the conversation about Ravenloft... You'd think that with the Curse of Strahd adventure, even younger/newer players would know about it? Eh, I guess it also matters how much you dive into D&D. For some it's just a casual game every now and then, and that's fine. I, personally, can get obsessive about things and feel driven by a need to know as much as I can about something.

So... I like this game, but it would be a fun and unexpected twist if somehow we did get into Ravenloft at this point.  In fact, despite my interest in it, I've never actually played in Ravenloft!


----------



## Neurotic

JustinCase said:


> So... I like this game, but it would be a fun and unexpected twist if somehow we did get into Ravenloft at this point.  In fact, despite my interest in it, I've never actually played in Ravenloft!




Same. I like this game, I never played in Ravenloft. There was few mentions and imitations and using of characters, but never the setting itself. But there are specific rules for it and I don't really care to transfer. Then again, I don't really care about couple more rules what with 5 systems I'm actively playing and one more somewhere in the backbrain


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Three*
Breva: 18
Doppelganger: 18
Big Tim: 17
Vinccenzo: 15
Tuck: 12
Mutt: 12

@Scotley is up first, but I'll wait for a bit to let him respond. (He might be unavailable right now, but I'm not sure.) Since Breva acts before the doppelganger, he doesn't need to worry about making a Spot or Listen check.

(The doppelganger is going to use Bluff to try to create a distraction in combat, so it can hide.)

The circumstance bonus to Listen is now +4 for Big Tim, Tuck, and Mutt (while it is only +2 for Vinccenzo). The circumstance penalty to Spot is now only -2, due to the close-quarters and _light_ spell, for Big Tim, Tuck, and Mutt (while it is -4 for Vinccenzo [since he isn't within 20 ft.]).

Vinccenzo and Tuck get +2 luck bonuses for Spot and Listen rolls this round. Big Tim and Mutt get a +2 luck bonus to their Spot checks.

So, *NO* Spot penalty at all for Big Tim, Tuck, and Mutt and only a -2 penalty for Vinccenzo.

The total bonuses for Listen are +6 for Tuck and Vinccenzo and +4 for Big Tim and Mutt.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, I will try to get another post up for you soon. I'm getting a bad headache, so I need to take some Tylenol and lie down for a while.


----------



## Knightfall

Reply is now up for @Neurotic!


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so I'm going to post actions for both Scotley and Scott DeWar again soon, so @Tellerian Hawke and @JustinCase, go ahead and post your actions for round three. Also include a Sense Motive check for your PCs.

First, I need a nap. Very bad headache again.  

But, the plan is to get actions up for Breva and the doppelganger before the end of the day.


----------



## Knightfall

*Breva's Attacks for Round 3*
Breva - Full Attack w/40% miss chance: 1D20+11 = [20]+11 = 31+2=33 | 1D20+6 = [1]+6 = 7+2=9
1D100 = [3] = 3 | 1D100 = [100] = 100
Well, that sucks.

The first attack is a critical threat but the miss chance means he doesn't hit and the second attack is miss.

EDIT: Whoops! I forgot flanking, not that it matters.


----------



## Knightfall

*Doppelganger (fighting defensively)*
(-4 to attack, +2 dodge bonus to AC)

Doppelganger - Bluff check (creating a diversion to hide): 1D20+17 = [1]+17 = 18 
CRAP! 

I rolled a 1 again! 

So, the doppelganger cannot attempt to Hide from the PCs.


----------



## Knightfall

Doppelganger - slam attack vs. Big Tim w/40% miss chance: 1D20+11 = [17]+11 = 28-4=24
1D100 = [25] = 25
Ahh! No luck this round!

Its attack would be a hit vs. Big Tim but the fog causes it to miss.


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke, you're up!

No need to make a Sense Motive check. It's obvious what the doppelganger was trying to do. You do need to roll for the miss chance (40%) with each attack, however.

FYI, the miss chance will be the same for Round 4 but will increase to 50% for Round 5 (assuming the doppelganger survives that long).


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, roll Initiative for round 4.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, you're up for both Tuck and Mutt for the end of Round 3. The miss chance is 40% in the deepening fog. No spot or listen check is required as the doppelganger is now surrounded.


----------



## Neurotic

Init: 1D20+2 = [16]+2 = 18 @Knightfall


----------



## Neurotic

Yesterday was an epic fight with some kind of weapons golem...the thing was hard to hit (less then 50% chance for us to hit it) and it hit me on 4 or 5. Worse, DM couldn't roll under 15 so most of the hits were crits (PF2 has this feature to crits that it is a crit if you hit by 10 or more)

And we couldn't hit it and when we did we rolled low damage. My alchemist couldn't hit it with the bomb and wasn't any good in melee. So he charged (ofcourse), acrobatics to climb some chain (it was a dungeon with prisoners in cages) and swing and try to disbalance it - it had some kind of horn on its head. 

Main tank with bleeding ongoing damage will drop on the next hit or if missed will fall from bleeding.
Melee rogue about the same, but bleeding less
Archer couldn't hit anything whole combat while shooting 2-4 arrows per round.

*Thus, we enter the round in which we die.*
Alchemist smashes acid bomb into its face (+4 to hit says DM and I hit!  ( for whole of 4 damage  )
Tank crits for over 38 damage 
Archer crits with longbow (deadly=double damage + 1d10 + 2d8 from hunters prey = 51 damage) and secondary arrow with about 10

The thing stands and is starting whirlwind attack (we saw it earlier)
Acid from my hit does ongoing damage which pulses at the start of the round (does 2d6) - DM comments the thing has 10hp remaining

Roll 2d6...
11! 

epic.

After that there was a rush to save the bleeders, but the combat was...we were resigned to TPK and then rolled two crits in 3 attacks and high ongoing just enough to drop it.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> @JustinCase, you're up for both Tuck and Mutt for the end of Round 3. The miss chance is 40% in the deepening fog. No spot or listen check is required as the doppelganger is now surrounded.




Oh, now I see I didn’t have to roll spot or listen checks... Well my attack rolls were poor, anyway.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Oh, now I see I didn’t have to roll spot or listen checks... Well my attack rolls were poor, anyway.



No worries!   

I've rolled two 1s for the doppelganger this fight.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Four*
Breva: 18 (flanking with Big Tim)
Doppelganger: 18
Ákos: 18 (25 feet away from Breva)
Big Tim: 17 (flanking with Breva and Vinccenzo)
Vinccenzo: 15 (flanking with Big Tim)
Tuck: 12 (flanking with Mutt)
Mutt: 12 (flanking with Tuck)

Akos arrives this round and comes in just after the doppelganger. (The doppelganger's DEX is higher. I just realized its DEX is also higher than Breva's, which means it should have gone first each round. Ah well, too late now.  )

I'm trying to figure out how close Akos is when he arrives, but I can't seem to find anything for encounter distance in urban environments. Whatever number I do come up with will be reduced due to the fog. The distance, in feet, will be the distance between him an Breva since He's coming from that direction. I need to go find my Cityscape book. I'm sure there is something in it.

I also should have been designating a Dodge enemy at the beginning of each round. If I'd done it last round, its AC would have been 23 vs. Big Tim. Anyway, Big Tim is its Dodge enemy this round. The doppelganger isn't fighting defensively this round, so it is back to its normal AC of 20. Its AC vs. Big Tim is 21.

@Scotley's back, so he's up first. Welcome back man! 

FYI, Breva took Charisma damage a few rounds ago, and I think I rolled the Will save for you and it was a success, but I can't find the roll anywhere. Hmm, anyway, I'm sure I did, so Breva took a total of 4 points of Charisma damage from the psionic attack that round. I used Smite once for Breva while attacking for you and his reduced Charisma means he has less smites per day available until he recovers.


----------



## Knightfall

Hmm, I couldn't find anything in Cityscape either. 

I did notice that for a heavy fog, movement should be cut in half. Won't worry about that for this combat, but it's something I need to remember if I ever do a fight in a fog/mist again. And I've decided that I'm not increasing the miss chance to 50% for round five, as that would be the same as total concealment.

Using the 2E distance for fog (found online): 6d6 feet reduced by half.

Akos - Distance in feet from Breva: 6D6 = [6, 6, 2, 5, 4, 4] = 27 (rounded down to 25 feet)


----------



## Knightfall

Ooohh! I just discovered that Worldographer has a good Battlemap creation with Tokens. Here's where the fight stands, visually. 

Now updated with custom tokens!


----------



## Knightfall

I had to use the fire giant for Big Tim and the dire wolf (shrunken) for Mutt. It didn't have a doppelganger token so I used the zombie instead.

EDIT: Now i just have to figure out if I can create my own tokens.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> I did notice that for a heavy fog, movement should be cut in half. Won't worry about that for this combat, but it's something I need to remember if I ever do a fight in a fog/mist again. And I've decided that I'm not increasing the miss chance to 50% for round five, as that would be the same as total concealment.




In the city, distance is whatever the closest corner is  That's how far you can see

As for halving - it represents careful movement, you cannot prevent anyone from just running full out and trusting in his luck not to hit something (or being heavily armored, not caring about hitting something) - normal streets are usually passably passable


----------



## Knightfall

Will post my reply for this game sometime tomorrow. It was a busy day of cleaning, laundry, dishes, and mapmaking, so I'm wiped out.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> Ooohh! I just discovered that Worldographer has a good Battlemap creation with Tokens. Here's where the fight stands, visually.
> 
> Now updated with custom tokens!
> 
> View attachment 126554




Aha! Vincenzo is secretly a cultist of the Crow God! 

(Same token as the cultist in the Aerie of the Crow God campaign. )


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Aha! Vincenzo is secretly a cultist of the Crow God!
> 
> (Same token as the cultist in the Aerie of the Crow God campaign. )



Heh. Heh.

The program has limited tokens but I did replace the token for the cultist in the program last night before going to bed with one I added.

I also realized last night that I placed Akos 15 feet from Breva instead of 25 feet. Need to fix that.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> In the city, distance is whatever the closest corner is  That's how far you can see
> 
> As for halving - it represents careful movement, you cannot prevent anyone from just running full out and trusting in his luck not to hit something (or being heavily armored, not caring about hitting something) - normal streets are usually passably passable



Yeah, I figured that out looking through the PHB and DMG. And it does make sense that you can just run flat out. That's what we did with Akos. I probably should have had you roll a couple of Balance checks to keep from running into hedges or fences. Heh. No worries.


----------



## Knightfall

COOL!!!   

I found an online token creator!






						Token Stamp 2
					

A RPG tool site with a table top token app and dice roller for table top role playing games.. RollAdvantage aims to provide tools and resources for table top role playing games. All the tools aim to be easy to use, fast and accessible on the fly, and optionally in-depth if possible in order to...




					rolladvantage.com


----------



## Knightfall

Whoops! Wrong thread!


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I have physio today so i likely won't check back in until either late tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

Still waiting for @Scotley's next action. Since he reacted to my posts for Breva, I assumed his schedule was less hectic. Perhaps I was wrong.  

Will continue to wait unless he chimes in to ask me to post for his PC.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, I have physio tomorrow but I will post for Scotley if he doesn't chime in by the time I get home.


----------



## Knightfall

Have a bit of time while doing laundry. 

*Attacks for Breva*
Breva - Full Attack w/40% miss chance: 1D20+11 = [14]+11 = 25
1D20+6 = [17]+6 = 23
1D100 = [99] = 99
1D100 = [68] = 68
Both of those are hits!

Damage: 
Breva - Greatsword damage w/holy surge on first attack: 2D6+4+2D6 = [3, 5]+4+[1, 1] = 14
2D6 = [1, 3] = 4

It's not looking good for the doppelganger.


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke, Big Tim get's an attack of opportunity. @JustinCase, Mutt also get's an attack of opportunity. I'm not sure if there is a flanking bonus for the two of you or not. I'll look it up.

Against AoO, the doppelganger's AC is 28 (or 29 for Big Tim), as it has the Mobility feat.


----------



## Knightfall

With Akos arrival and the magical fog guiding him, the miss chance is 20% in a 20 ft. radius around him and 30% for the next 20 ft. and 40% after that.


----------



## Knightfall

Whoops! Wrong game.


----------



## Scotley

Thank you for acting for Breva. My schedule continues to be up and down. This week is looking better. Last week was a nightmare.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Thank you for acting for Breva. My schedule continues to be up and down. This week is looking better. Last week was a nightmare.



Okay, thank for letting me know.


----------



## Knightfall

That ends the fight against the doppelganger. Well done! XP coming up shortly.

It is now prone and is offering to surrender. What do you want to do with it?

BTW, how hard would you rate that encounter from 1 to 10?


----------



## Knightfall

*XP for Doppelganger Fight*
Akos: 1,140 (+250 for saving the boy's life)
Big Tim: 1,140
Breva: 1,140
Tuck: 1,140
Vinccenzo: 1,140

As well, the PC gets a 5,000 XP Campaign Bonus (1,000 each) for capturing the serial killer who has been plaguing Old City. Bringing the doppelganger to justice will bring renown to the group (once it is in custody of the Bluffside Regulars).


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Well, here's the thing: Tim would normally be inclined to have mercy upon a surrendering opponent. But there are three mitigating circumstances.

1) The creature bragged about being a skilled murderer.
2) The creature made threats against party members.
3) The creature uses "magic" (Tim doesn't know what Psionics are, but he saw it make the force shield, so he thinks it can work magic); Tim is scared that if he allows it to be captured, it will simply use magic to make its escape, which will then put the public back at risk of a known and skilled murderer.

*I am going to wait, and see what the other party members do, *but I gotta be honest, Tim's instinct is to kill it. For the good of the community.

I would say a 7. It was challenging because of how well the doppleganger used its innate abilities to create and hide in the fog, defend itself, etc. If he had been facing a lesser opponent, he might have won. But Tim is just a frickin' bulldozer, no two ways about it, LOL


----------



## Knightfall

*XP for Falen Aust Thale's Interactions*
Maggard Vonner (and his crew): 1,200
The Praefectus: 500


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> I would say a 7. It was challenging because of how well the doppleganger used its innate abilities to create and hide in the fog, defend itself, etc. If he had been facing a lesser opponent, he might have won. But Tim is just a frickin' bulldozer, no two ways about it, LOL



It didn't create the fog.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

By the way, my bulldozer comment was not to imply that you guys didn't help. I was actually referring to that last trip attack, which put him on his arse. With a 1d20+11 Trip Check, it's hard not to get put down, lol.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

The DM said:
			
		

> "..It didn't create the fog."




Oh, my bad. Well, then, he was still smart enough to wait for fog to occur before he emerged to operate / engage in his profession.
(i.e., same difference.)


----------



## Knightfall

Spoiler: Big Tim



@Tellerian Hawke, have Big Tim make a Sense Motive check.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Spoiler: The DM






			
				The DM said:
			
		

> "...have Big Tim make a Sense Motive check."




Big Tim Sense Motive vs. Doppleganger: 1D20+1 = [13]+1 = 14


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Spoiler: The DM
> 
> 
> 
> Big Tim Sense Motive vs. Doppleganger: 1D20+1 = [13]+1 = 14





Spoiler: Big Tim



Big Tim feels the doppelganger is being genuine in its pleadings. It is likely near death and is very afraid him and the others (especially with Mutt menacing over it). Your PCs could ask it anything and it would spill its guts to improve its chances for mercy from them and the authorities later on. There is no indication that it is lying.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Posted again for Tim in the [IC] thread.


----------



## Knightfall

And I've replied.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Posted again for Tim in the [IC] thread.



Do you want to try to intimidate it?


----------



## Knightfall

Here are some possible subjects to ask the doppelganger about...

1. Phelix and his followers, including the correct phrase for getting into the extraplanar enclave
2. The missing guards including Nathaniel Aceron (who the PCs were tracking before the fight), Geoffrey Suggitt (the other guard from that same tower), and Titan Razeart (from the other tower under the command of Elvira Thalmann)
3. The Bluffside Regulars and Elite in Old City
4. More about the other doppelgangers in Bluffside
5. Criminals in Old City
6. The mysterious creature in the Gardens


----------



## Knightfall

Taking a break. Will be back later.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

How do you handle intimidate? Is it default (CHA based)?


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> How do you handle intimidate? Is it default (CHA based)?



Yes. 

Your Intimidate check vs. the doppelganger's level check. You could try Bluff or Diplomacy too, but Big Tim would have a better chance of intimidating the doppelganger.

I somewhat recall a rule variant that uses STR in a book somewhere, but I'm not which one. Maybe PHB II or Complete Warrior. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

If it is STR based, Tim will do it. Because that's the way he would act. He's polite and well-mannered in court, but when it comes to "making someone talk,"  he would naturally try to take advantage of his size and strength.


----------



## Knightfall

Ha! I knew I saw something, somewhere. On page 33 of the DMG, it gives a variant rule for using a different ability modifier for a skill based on a unique situation where you can't use the normal modifier.

Hmm, I don't know if that really counts in this situation. Maybe, it could.   

The fight has been long and tough. Everyone is tense. The doppelganger isn't likely to be swayed by bold speech. Tim's size would be more frightening. There would be smell of Tim's sweat and its own blood.

I will simply say that Tim is on his own for this check. No one can help him with it.

So, yes, go ahead.


----------



## Neurotic

There is a feat for that I believe? Initmidating Prowess? Or is it PF?


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> That ends the fight against the doppelganger. Well done! XP coming up shortly.
> 
> It is now prone and is offering to surrender. What do you want to do with it?
> 
> BTW, how hard would you rate that encounter from 1 to 10?




I think a 7 as well. It was interesting with the fog, but the constant rolling on each turn was a bit much.


----------



## JustinCase

Oh, and we get to level up! Yeah! (Insert kobold-faced smiley here)


----------



## Neurotic

I found it not hard at all  Rolling online is just a case of adding needed rolls. It would be much harder (longer) in RL.

Interesting setup and powerful opponent. I'd use his instant change ability to change into one of us between each losing in the fog  Only the dog could distinguish the real one then.


----------



## JustinCase

By the way, I’ll level up Tuck next week when I’m back from holiday. Haven’t got my books here.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> There is a feat for that I believe? Initmidating Prowess? Or is it PF?



Yeah. That's a Pathfinder feat. I found a reference to it online. It allows you to add the Strength bonus to Intimidate on top of the Charisma bonus.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Oh, and we get to level up! Yeah! (Insert kobold-faced smiley here)





Who else leveled up?



JustinCase said:


> By the way, I’ll level up Tuck next week when I’m back from holiday. Haven’t got my books here.



Okay, no worries.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> I think a 7 as well. It was interesting with the fog, but the constant rolling on each turn was a bit much.



Yeah, I wasn't sure if I was interpreting the need for constant Spot and Listen checks correctly. I probably should have made the fog just give a straight 20% concealment. When it was trying to hide and moving (but not at its full speed) it had a -5 penalty to its Hide and Move Silently checks. If it had gotten away at that last moment, it would have attempted to conceal itself while running, which would have been a -20 penalty. It would have been a longshot at best.



Neurotic said:


> I found it not hard at all  Rolling online is just a case of adding needed rolls. It would be much harder (longer) in RL.
> 
> Interesting setup and powerful opponent. I'd use his instant change ability to change into one of us between each losing in the fog  Only the dog could distinguish the real one then.



There was a moment I was going to do that, but it was another point where I rolled a 1. When it tried to create a distraction, I was going to have it shift into Tuck's form and then attack Big Tim from behind. Oh well.


----------



## Knightfall

Another new post added. I've been feeling a lot better lately!


----------



## Knightfall

BTW, the magical effect that had been guiding Akos back to the others has now dissipated. The fog is thick again and is getting thicker by the minute. Your PCs might want to get inside soon. Plus, Akos has to get the stablehand to healer with two hours to keep the boy from succumbing to the poison.


----------



## Neurotic

Akos asked for an antidote


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Akos asked for an antidote



I did notice that. The doppelganger mentioned its dagger with the poison on it but didn't _feel_ like going into whether or not it has and antidote. You can find and examine the blade or search it for one. Right now, it is lost on the cobblestones in the fog.

While bandaging Mani (yes, that's its name), Akos notes it is wearing a crystal mask over its face (which wasn't obvious in the fog), bracers, a strange amulet, and a ring on its left hand. It also had a belt pouch attached on a cord belt. There are 13 gp, a vial (that doesn't look like an antidote), and a wand in the pouch.


----------



## Neurotic

Moved to IC


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic:

Uhm, wrong thread. I'll give you some time to move it over to the IC thread before I reply again. I have to go get some groceries today, plus I have a phone appointment with my therapist.

Later.


----------



## JustinCase

I’ll wait with my IC post as well, but Tuck and Mutt will search for that dagger. 

I assume that’s a Search check?

Tuck 1D20+14 = [16]+14 = 30
Mutt 1D20-4 = [6]-4 = 2


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase,

Yes, it's a search and Tuck succeeded by a large margin. Does he have any skill dealing with poison or any sort of appraise skill?


----------



## Knightfall

Will look to add my next post tomorrow (Friday). Was working on battlemaps and writing up encounters for most of today, when I wasn't cleaning or going to get groceries. Cheers!


----------



## Knightfall

So, I'm waiting for @JustinCase to post his reply for the Search check before posting again. FYI, my dad is coming over for supper and a movie on Sunday. so I likely won't be available that day.

Almost 1:30 A.M. Time to head off to bed, soon.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, my dad called us today and asked to come over today instead of on Sunday due to the fact it is supposed to rain on Sunday, and he doesn't want to walk in the rain. He's here now. I might check back in before heading to bed, but tomorrow is more likely.

EdiT: It turned its a very long day. Sleep time!


----------



## JustinCase

Funny thing about different time zones; I read your post about ‘today instead of Sunday’ on Sunday. 

Anyway, take your time. We’re not in a hurry.


----------



## Knightfall

A Knowledge (local) check (DC 10) will get you guys to a guard post. There are also several posh taverns and inns in the area (DC 15), closer towards the district's southern gate. (That is also the gate that Mani says young Nathaniel Aceron was heading towards.) While there will be guards on duty at the gate, taking the doppelganger away from the Palace and the Regulars Barracks might not be the best idea. Finding your way through the fog either to the barracks or back to Oakfirst Manor is a DC 20 check.


----------



## Knightfall

Since Vinccenzo doesn't know Old city very well, I will say he will only be able to aid another for Tuck's check.

Aid Another: 1D20+4 = [1]+4 = 5

Ack!


----------



## Knightfall

Vinccenzo has no clue where to go to find a guard post or anything else for that matter. Heh.


----------



## Knightfall

New post added.

Never trust an _evil_ doppelganger. Heh.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, when Mani is in his natural form, he stands 6 feet 2 inches tall.

EDIT: Taking a break.


----------



## Knightfall

*Old City: Around Red Arch*​


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so Vinccenzo and the guard sergeant do opposed Strength checks to see which one of them keeps a grip on Mani. The guard sergeant is a typical Bluffside Regular (as per the Bluffside book) with a Str 15. Vinccenzo has Str 14.

Opposed Roll - Guard Sergeant vs. Vinccenzo: 1D20+2 = [16]+2 = 18
1D20+2 = [5]+2 = 7

Okay, that means the guard sergeant pulls Mani away from Vinccenzo.

Everyone roll initiative!

*Initiative Rolls*
Akos: 22
Vinccenzo - Initiative: 1D20+3 = [18]+3 = 21
Tuck: 20
Mutt: 19
Mani - Initiative: 1D20+3 = [10]+3 = 13 (Mani's Dex is higher than Tim's)
Big Tim: 13
Guard Sergeant - Initiative: 1D20+2 = [10]+2 = 12
Breva: 10
Bluffside Regulars [x5] - Initiative: 1D20+2 = [7]+2 = 9
---

Will you guys be doing nonlethal damage vs. the guards?


----------



## Knightfall

If anyone wants to try a rushed Diplomacy check in round one, it is a full-round action and is with a -10 penalty.


----------



## Knightfall

*Reminder! (mainly for myself)*


			
				Flat-Footed said:
			
		

> A character who has not yet acted during a combat is flat-footed, not yet reacting normally to the situation. A flat-footed character loses his Dexterity bonus to AC (if any) and cannot make attacks of opportunity.


----------



## Knightfall

That's it for me today. Heading of to bed!


----------



## der_kluge

Warms my heart to see people playing in Bluffside. 
(BTW, the original idea for the city itself was mine, borne out of a failed attempt at writing a module). I was also one of the major contributing writers to it.


----------



## JustinCase

Oh, I should've read this thread before replying to the IC...  

Ah well, I guess it's a Diplomacy check for Tuck.  Diplomacy: 1D20+1 = [18]+1 = 19 (forgot to use the -10 penalty... so it's a *9*)

Initiative Tuck: 1D20+4 = [16]+4 = 20

Mutt has the same initiative, right?

Yes, Tuck (and Mutt, if possible) will only deal nonlethal damage to the guards.


----------



## Knightfall

der_kluge said:


> Warms my heart to see people playing in Bluffside.
> (BTW, the original idea for the city itself was mine, borne out of a failed attempt at writing a module). I was also one of the major contributing writers to it.



Cool.

Thanks for chiming in @der_kluge. This game originally started over on The Piazza, but moved over to E.N. World a while ago.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Oh, I should've read this thread before replying to the IC...
> 
> Ah well, I guess it's a Diplomacy check for Tuck.  Diplomacy: 1D20+1 = [18]+1 = 19 (forgot to use the -10 penalty... so it's a *9*)
> 
> Initiative Tuck: 1D20+4 = [16]+4 = 20
> 
> Mutt has the same initiative, right?
> 
> Yes, Tuck (and Mutt, if possible) will only deal nonlethal damage to the guards.



We'll use the same roll, but Mutt's initiative will be one less than Tuck's since the dog's Dex modifier is +3 instead of +4.


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley,

Rolling Initiative for Breva...

Breva - Initiative: 1D20+3 = [7]+3 = 10


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so Akos, Vinccenzo, Tuck, and then Mutt all act before Mani acts. The guard sergeant is Hostile while the other guards are only Unfriendly.

*Another Reminder!*


			
				D&D Wiki said:
			
		

> *Nonlethal Damage with a Weapon that Deals Lethal Damage*
> You can use a melee weapon that deals lethal damage to deal nonlethal damage instead, but you take a –4 penalty on your attack roll.



@Tellerian Hawke, do your posted attacks take into account the -4 for doing nonlethal damage?

@JustinCase, Mutt can do nonlethal damage, but I want a Handle Animal check (DC 15) from Tuck to keep the big dog from doing lethal damage. This is mainly because Mani has taken a new form, which might fool Mutt. You could also have the dog make a Wisdom check to sense that Mani is still Mani. The big dog gets a +2 circumstance bonus to the roll due to its Scent ability.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> @JustinCase, Mutt can do nonlethal damage, but I want a Handle Animal check (DC 15) from Tuck to keep the big dog from doing lethal damage. This is mainly because Mani has taken a new form, which might fool Mutt. You could also have the dog make a Wisdom check to sense that Mani is still Mani. The big dog gets a +2 circumstance bonus to the roll due to its Scent ability.




Both are +1, but if Mutt gets a bonus then it's a Wisdom check! 

Wisdom check Muttl: 1D20+3 = [17]+3 = 20


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Both are +1, but if Mutt gets a bonus then it's a Wisdom check!
> 
> Wisdom check Muttl: 1D20+3 = [17]+3 = 20



Okay, so you're good. rolling Mutt's adjusted bite attack...

Mutt - Nonlethal Bite Attack [-4]: 1D20+2 = [10]+2 = 12 (miss)


----------



## Knightfall

*Vinccenzo*
Vinccenzo - Nonlethal +1 rapier: 1D20+2 = [14]+2 = 16 (miss)


----------



## Neurotic

@Knightfall
Hey! Don't attack while we're trying diplomacy! - Tuck said he's talking and Timm that he waits hostilities before attacking...
What's the point otherwise? I could intimidate instead of being nice...


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> @Knightfall
> Hey! Don't attack while we're trying diplomacy! - Tuck said he's talking and Timm that he waits hostilities before attacking...
> What's the point otherwise? I could intimidate instead of being nice...



Okay, I understand what you're saying, but T.H. already posted an attack roll vs. Mani if he got pulled away from Vinccenzo, which he did.

Your Diplomacy check comes before the attacks on Mani, so you've influenced the guards to your side, so they won't be attacking you. However, Mani is trying to pull a fast one and Tim and the others want to knock him out so he doesn't flee into the fog or do something else.


----------



## Knightfall

Spoiler: Neurotic



Basically, the other guards are now Friendly while the sergeant is only Indifferent.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, I didn't see a roll for when you tied up Mani, so I'm going to assume this is Akos' Use Rope check.

Akos - Use Rope (untrained): 1D20+2 = [12]+2 = 14

I am working on my next post, so Mani's Escape Artist check will be in that post.


----------



## Knightfall

And, I rolled a 1 on Mani's Escape Artist check.


----------



## Knightfall

Giving you guys XP as if you defeated the guard in combat...

450 XP total = *90 XP each*


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

No, I forgot about the -4, so that would be 9 and 19, rather than 13 and 23.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> No, I forgot about the -4, so that would be 9 and 19, rather than 13 and 23.



The 19 was still a hit.


----------



## Knightfall

Past midnight. Heading to bed soon.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I'm in the process of send my PC to get the keyboard fixed, so I'm updating my old PC as much as possible to use while the newer PC is gone being fixed. Surprisingly, my old PC was able to be upgraded to Windows 10. However, it is very slow, so once I'm forced to use it all the time, my posting will likey take more time.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

If you're able to, try expanding your old PC's memory. Older memory usually much less expensive. Double replace what's there; i.e., if it has two 8 GB chips, replace them with two 16 GB chips. And so on. Win 10 is a memory hog, so the more memory you can cram in there, the better.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> If you're able to, try expanding your old PC's memory. Older memory usually much less expensive. Double replace what's there; i.e., if it has two 8 GB chips, replace them with two 16 GB chips. And so on. Win 10 is a memory hog, so the more memory you can cram in there, the better.



My old PC only has 8 GB and can only go to 16 GB. 

It's only a stopgap while my new PC is being fixed.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Still advisable; Win 10 needs about 10 GB to run smoothly. You're 2 GB short of that. I'd upgrade to 16 GB if I were you. Then you could even extend the life of the older computer / keep it as a slave / storage unit on your network in the future. You could also use it to run your printer, so your main computer can be freed up to concentrate on other tasks.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Still advisable; Win 10 needs about 10 GB to run smoothly. You're 2 GB short of that. I'd upgrade to 16 GB if I were you. Then you could even extend the life of the older computer / keep it as a slave / storage unit on your network in the future. You could also use it to run your printer, so your main computer can be freed up to concentrate on other tasks.



It might get upgraded later on. I'm thinking of giving it to my mom, but it would have to be better than what she has now. I'm not sure that's the case. Yeah, it would probably need to go to 16. I wish it could have gone to 32, but 16 is its max.

Money is tight right now. I bought a 1TB portable backup drive, so I could save all my data quickly and easily. That was a major expense, although it was on sale. I had to make sure to copy all my gaming stuff back over to the old PC, as well as keeping copies on the new external drive. Tons of homebrewed material I don't want to risk losing.


----------



## Knightfall

Waiting to give you guys a chance to post replies to my last post, but if you'd all prefer to move on from the current scene, let me know.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Just got home. About to post now.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Posted for Tim. Now that he has seen the Doppleganger change form twice (once as an old man, while being interrogated, and once as an old woman, trying to turn the city guardsmen against us) he is onto his modus operandi. Though he was ignorant of Dopplegangers before, Tim is a quick study, hence his thorough warning to the guard. He may not know exactly how the Doppleganger's abilities work, but he knows enough now to realize that the Doppleganger ABSOLUTELY cannot be trusted, under any circumstances. In his inner thoughts, Tim is planning to kill the next one of its kind that the party comes across. They are simply too slippery and conniving to allow them to run free.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> Waiting to give you guys a chance to post replies to my last post, but if you'd all prefer to move on from the current scene, let me know.




I figure moving to the poisoned victim with an antidote is urgent, so yes, ready to move forward as soon as the doppleganger is securely transferred to the guards.


----------



## Knightfall

Posted a new reply earlier today. The PCs are now in the stables known as Mill of Hooves to help the young boy, Joseph Dale.

Your PCs know there is another out there somewhere in the fog -- a older woman who has been placed somewhere in a cart or wagon. The chances of her being alive is pretty slim as Akos barely got to young Mr. Dale in time and Mani attacked him second. (I'm certain I mentioned that already, but if I didn't, I meant too.)

My post notes some details for more Knowledge (local) checks. The DC for the check is 18. I figured that Tuck and Akos would be the best choices to make such a check, but Tim has been in Bluffside long enough now that he can make an untrained Knowledge check for Old City. He can also use the Aid Another action to help either Tuck or Akos. Vinccenzo tried to help Akos, but the roll was, terrible.

(At least I didn't roll a 1 again.)

Breva hasn't been in Old City very long, so if he were to try an untrained Knowledge (local) check, I'd say it would be with a -2 circumstance penalty.

Now, both he and Tim have ranks in Knowledge (nobility and royalty) and Old City is a posh district with a lot of old bloodlines, so a successful check (DC 20) will yield possible places where the heroes could find a healer of noble stature (say at a local inn or a personal residence). Of course, not all nobles and rich merchants will be as eager to help, so a successful Diplomacy check (DC 20) would be required to get help from such individuals.

Just giving some options.

Hmm, would Breva's Lay on Hands ability cure the boy? 

I'm going to have to do a bit more research on the subject. Now, where'd I put my copy of Complete Champion?


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, I'm heading to bed early. I'm starting to nod off in front of my PC.


----------



## Knightfall

New post added.

@Aust Thale, your post is up next.

EDIT: Okay, I need to rest for a while. Been feeling sick lately. (The Tylenol I took is kicking in.)


----------



## Knightfall

But First...

Throwdown Alley
Aceron Manor (residence)
Mill of Hooves (The main group of PCs are here!)
Red Arch Guard Post
The Heavenly Blossom
Rhizhali's Tower (residence)
The Cardinal Wall
The Green Wall
The Wall of Roses
Ticinum Delegacy (Falen is here!)
Galerson Estate (residence)
Jade Butterfly Inn
Spindle's Apothecary
Simonis Estate (residence)*
Ashhand Estate (residence)



Spoiler: Big Tim (*)



Tim was given the key to this residence by Terger with a package he sent the knight. The package also included a map to the estate and a map of the area surronding Bluffside.



*OLD CITY SOUTH*


----------



## Knightfall

I think I figured out why my old Pc has been hanging. I was connecting to the internet wirelessly. I changed to a wired connection and it _seems_ to be working properly now. (Fingers crossed) The fan isn't whirring like crazy anymore, so I'm thinking the wireless adapter isn't strong enough for Windows 10.

EDIT: And the computer isn't running hot anymore!

Here's hoping.  

Will wait to post again until all of you get a chance to speak during the current scene.


----------



## Knightfall

YES! That was the problem!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Tim intends to tell the party about the key and the map in his possession, but first, he is very concerned about the fact that Lady Delia so purposefully laid a hand upon him. He isn't used to being touched, because so many people are so loathe to be near "his kind" / "half-breeds." It is something that he is ALWAYS very conscious of.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Tim intends to tell the party about the key and the map in his possession, but first, he is very concerned about the fact that Lady Delia so purposefully laid a hand upon him. He isn't used to being touched, because so many people are so loathe to be near "his kind" / "half-breeds." It is something that he is ALWAYS very conscious of.


----------



## Knightfall

Another new post added.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Knightfall, did you say that on purpose, or was it a clue? Tim's armor & sword are indeed magical, but Rizvan is NOT. It's a masterwork item. But you said it had an aura?


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Knightfall, did you say that on purpose, or was it a clue? Tim's armor & sword are indeed magical, but Rizvan is NOT. It's a masterwork item. But you said it had an aura?



Whoops. That was my mistake. I was looking on your character sheet for items that would have an aura and didn't look close enough.


----------



## Neurotic

It is a good clue for unawoken relic


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, is there a limit for how many times a day Akos can use his Vernal Touch  ability?


----------



## Neurotic

I'll check. If there is, I missed it in RG


----------



## Neurotic

At will, as a standard action, the seelie fey can touch a creature with a vernal touch.


----------



## Knightfall

Yay! I got my computer back from being serviced. Data backup already copied back to it! 

Boo! I have to reinstall all my programs.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Knightfall said:


> Yay! I got my computer back from being serviced. Data backup already copied back to it!
> 
> Boo! I have to reinstall all my programs.



The data is the main thing; installation never takes as long as you think it will. Once you take that first step, the journey is already half-complete.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> The data is the main thing; installation never takes as long as you think it will. Once you take that first step, the journey is already half-complete.



That's so true. I've already got most of my important programs reinstalled, but I won't get them all done tonight. Steam will have to wait.


----------



## Knightfall

So, I'm writing my reply. Do you guys have an agreement on where you want your PCs to go next? Are you off to Terger's childhood home or are you going to explore the Jade Thicket before resting?


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so I added my post, but let it open ended for you guys to decide.


----------



## Neurotic

Terger


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Terger



You can still roll the Knowledge (geography) and Knowledge (nature) checks, if you want, and I'll post what Akos knows about the "thickets" of Old City here.


----------



## JustinCase

If Akos/Neurotic agrees as well, I think we're unanimous about going to the Terger estate.

Untrained knowledge (geography) and (nature) checks: 
1D20+1 = [18]+1 = 19
1D20+1 = [18]+1 = 19


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:
			
		

> Geography: 1D20+8 = [8]+8 = 16
> Nature: 1D20+9 = [13]+9 = 22





Spoiler: Ákos's Knowledge checks



Ákos knows a lot about the thickets of Bluffside, in general, and some specific facts about the Jade Thicket. The thickets are leftovers of old growth forests that predated Bluffside's founding. Most of these dense areas of foliage were considered inappropriate places to build houses or had weird features that made them dangerous (hidden caves, poisonous plants, quicksand, sinkholes, etc.). Most of thickets in Old City were originally fenced in to keep citizens from wandering into them, but eventually these fences became overgrown and lost in the thickets.

As a result, a new guild (called the Guild of Roots) was created about 100 years ago that is responsible for cutting back new growth on the edges of the thickets. The guild's work became very profitable! The members sell off the cuttings to stables for feed and any rare plants discovered to alchemists. Every few decades, the guild has discovered a rare magical plant growing on the edge of one of the thickets and sold it to the Wizard Guild. The members of the guild (who call themselves Rootstalkers) are very protective of their trade and don't like non-guildmembers prying into their work!

There are four thickets in this part of Old City: the Jade Thicket, the Somber Green, South Gate Thicket, and the Twisted Thicket. South Gate Thicket is less overgrown than the others and is treated more like a park. Young nobles (and ruffians) hiding from _something_ often venture into it. Of the four thickets, Ákos has heard that the Twisted Thicket is the most dangerous but no real specifics as to why. The Somber Green is very dense and dark but the citizens who live on the edge of it often venture into it to pick wild berries (known as sweetberries) to make pies.

(Ákos also knows that the Rosewood Gardens used to be a thicket, but was tamed 40 years ago. The Park of Angels was never a thicket.)

After first hearing the tale about the _Pool of Whispered Dreams_, the Loremaster did more research on the Jade Thicket. He learned that the thicket is one of the least explored in Old City. It sits along both the Green Wall and the Cardinal Wall and extends roughly 100 feet in both directions from where those two walls meet. The trees of the thicket are very old but aren't the tallest trees (more stubby and prickly). Vines creep up the sides of the inner walls and the Regulars pay the Rootstalkers very well to keep the upper parts of the wall free. There aren't true paths through the thicket. All sorts of small/tiny animals and insects live in the Jade Thicket and it has a deep cave sitting somewhere near the intersection of the two walls. When the cave was first found, the area around its entrance was fenced and a stone block was placed over the entrance itself.

(While doing his research, Ákos found no official references to a magical well, but there were stories about citizens going into the thicket for water during the earliest days of Bluffside's history.)

There are many shops in the Jade Quarter that deal in alchemy, strange flowers, or bizarre insects and they get most of their supply from the Jade Thicket (but sometimes the Somber Green). All the buildings along the edge of the Jade Thicket are shops that have some sort of trade related to the thicket(s). The owners of the these shops don't like the Rootstalkers and wish the guild would stop cutting back the Jade Thicket and into their profits!





JustinCase said:


> Untrained knowledge (geography) and (nature) checks:
> 1D20+1 = [18]+1 = 19
> 1D20+1 = [18]+1 = 19





Spoiler: Tuck's Knowledge checks



Tuck knows only the most general information about the thickets of Old City (since his checks are untrained). These overgrown areas usually sit against an inner or outer walls of the district and are full of dense brush, old trees, and creeping vines. The Guild of Roots is responsible for keeping the thickets from spreading but the guild rarely delves deep into the thickets. The members just cut away the growth at the edges and sell the castoff to stables as feed for horses.

(The Guild of Roots is not responsible for the plants in the Gardens. That falls under the sway of the Tenders of the Ascetic's Temple.)

Tuck doesn't know anything specific about the Jade Thicket, but he knows some of the members of the Guild of Roots (see below). They would know more about Old City's thickets (and the other district's thickets too [except the ones in Wizard District]).

*Knowledge Beyond Your Check:*
There are three kobolds in the guild that Tuck has heard of: Azszi Greenblood [female around Tuck's age], Sceggon [male], and Xozzin Moonbone [very old male].) He's never met any of them but knows Xozzin is semiretired and very respected among the kobolds of Bluffside. Azszi is the daughter of an old rival of his uncle, Zenk. Tuck knows nothing about Sceggon other than his name.


----------



## Knightfall

New posted added.


----------



## Knightfall

My brain has been in low gear the last couple of days (wicked headache yesterday knocked me out most of the late afternoon). I might try to write a new post sometime today, but later in the week is more likely.


----------



## Knightfall

Two new posts added. One for the main group and one for @Aust Thale!


----------



## JustinCase

I forgot about it for a month, but I finally leveled up Tuck to level 7!


----------



## Knightfall

Had physio today. I got worked over really good. So, I'm very tired and achy. Heading to bed early. Will see how I feel in the morning and possibly write up my next reply. {fingers crossed}


----------



## Knightfall

New post added! 

@JustinCase, let me know if you want the roll to be a Gather Information or a Diplomacy check.

Taking a break to watch some TV,

KF


----------



## Neurotic

Scotley said:


> Breva lacking the art for words of Akos, merely calls the blessing of The Purifier on the woman and promises her that her son will have justice and that this killer will bring no more tears to the good families of the city. "Now please, step back all and let us take this fiend to the lawful punishment he deserves."




@Scotley I believe we're at different places now. You and the rest are at the guard house while Tuck and Akos are at the rat infested place


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> New post added!
> 
> @JustinCase, let me know if you want the roll to be a Gather Information or a Diplomacy check.
> 
> Taking a break to watch some TV,
> 
> KF




Gather Information seems great! I will think of some questions soon, currently on mobile and just checking the threads.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Gather Information seems great! I will think of some questions soon, currently on mobile and just checking the threads.



No worries. I've been doing other stuff today.


----------



## JustinCase

Alright, if possible Tuck inquires about:

Does the staff know any rumours about the Renegade, his motives or possible hangouts? (Unlikely, but good to ask anyway.)
How do the staff see their futures in the City, both professionally (as in: the welfare of the family and estate, and their employment) and personally (plans to move away, family circumstances, etc.)?
Do the staff know about the missing guards (Nathaniel Aceron, Geoffrey Suggitt), or perhaps what their families are like?
Tuck mentions the names of the three assassins (Teresa, Shylock, didn't catch the name of the third one I believe) and their possible hideout (The Crossed Candles) casually to see if anyone recognizes them.

Maybe that's too much, so feel free to drop some if that works better.

Re-reading the IC thread, I am reminded that we were on our way to the Aceron estate when we were interrupted by the doppelganger. Note to self: Bring that up when Tuck rejoins the others, so that we can inquire at the Acerons soon.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, I'll think about how I'm going to respond to your questions, but it likely won't be until tomorrow that I reply. Today is dishes, laundry, recycling, and then going to physio. Currently icing my back and hip. 

And, no, I don't think that's too many questions, but the staff isn't likely to know anything about the assassins. I don't think the third assassin was mentioned by name. I'll have to check. Later.


----------



## JustinCase

No hurry! And I imagined the staff would know little about those subjects, but who knows, one can get lucky, right?


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> No hurry! And I imagined the staff would know little about those subjects, but who knows, one can get lucky, right?



Thanks. Today was tough. My hip is aching and I need to get to bed. Now if only my mind would settle down, I'd be out light a light. Whoa! It's past 1 A.M.


----------



## JustinCase

Time differences, eh? It's nearly 10 in the morning here. 

Take care of your hip and back!


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, my next post won't likely be until Monday. Woke up today feeling cramped (damn legs!) and sore. I have to go over to my mom's place tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

New post is up!

I need initiative rolls for Breva and Tim. I'll roll for Vinccenzo, the two regulars, the the foes a bit later. Need to eat.

EDIT: I also have to get my prescriptions, so I'll be back after 3 P.M. MST.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Ok, so here is Tim's line of reasoning:

1) Tim told Mani that he would deal harshly with any escape attempts.
2) Mani's encouragement "Paint each other to death!" clearly demonstrates that he would desire the opportunity to escape.
3) Tim knows that he CANNOT allow Mani to fall into Phelix's hands.
4) The fact that obtaining Mani is one of Phelix's goals is a GREAT incentive for Tim to kill Mani, just to prevent his capture by these guards.
5) The fact that Phelix would experiment on Mani after interrogation, means that Tim killing Mani now, in a quick, humane manner (Coup De Grace), would save Mani the excruciating pain of torture. (Which is yet another incentive to kill Mani NOW.)

HOWEVER:

1) Tim also knows that getting to the Palace is the priority.
2) Tim feels confident that he could carry Mani in his free hand, and fend off the guards long enough to get a good, running start.

CAVEAT:

1) If Tim flees now with Mani, he is leaving his friends to face the guards without his help. That does NOT sit well with Tim.
2) If Tim stays and fights it out, without killing Mani first, then there is a chance that a) Mani will escape, or b) one of the other guards will grab Mani and run off with him.

SO... CONCLUSION:

Tim is about 75% kill Mani, 25% fight it out / try to protect Mani.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Bleh, Tim's initiative is middle-of-the-road...



Spoiler: Initiative Roll for Tim



Initiative vs. Rising Swords: 1D20+1 = [9]+1 = 10


----------



## Neurotic

Kill him. In todays society it would be unimaginable. In middle ages, nobles could do ot.

In fantasy, where evil is known and tangible force,  it is a good deed, prozecting the city. And Tim is noble. 

If you decide to run, just go. We're high enough level (i.e. skilled/competent/dangerous) that common guards are very small threat


----------



## Neurotic

Also, @Knightfall , Custodio vs Viccenzo is my mistake, consider Akos said all the names properly. Simply replace great Elite warrior with great Sectaruan one 

I'll change the post when I get the chance


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Call it a hunch, but after 31 years of being a DM myself, guard "sergeants" wielding "vicious looking sabers" are rarely run-of-the-mill opponents. And the way he insulted the loyalists, shows me that his men are probably well-trained also. My instinct tells me we need to stick together, lol.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Knightfall, what sort of armor are these guys wearing? And what shields are they using? Medium wooden shields, or large steel shields?


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Kill him. In todays society it would be unimaginable. In middle ages, nobles could do ot.
> 
> In fantasy, where evil is known and tangible force,  it is a good deed, prozecting the city. And Tim is noble.
> 
> If you decide to run, just go. We're high enough level (i.e. skilled/competent/dangerous) that common guards are very small threat



Remember that the group isn't all together. If Tim flees with Mani, he'll be leave only Breva and Vinccenzo to fend for themselves, assuming some of the foes don't _chase him_. Breva and Tim could also try to find some 'real guards' to help them.

Now, there is a possibility that Akos and Tuck might become aware of the fight if it gets loud enough. The bakery was towards the north side of the district, which is the direction that the other PCs were taking Mani before being accosted. There is likely inner walls in between where the two sets of PC are, but they might be closer than either group knows. Still, at this point, it would one hell of a successful Listen check to have heard Castañon de Durgos' shouted threat (DC 35).

Once swords start clanging and there is more shouting, the chance of the other PCs hearing the battles drops to a DC of 30. Of course, Breva and Tim don't know that Akos and Tuck might be close enough to hear the coming fight. Assume that they believe they are on their own at this point.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Call it a hunch, but after 31 years of being a DM myself, guard "sergeants" wielding "vicious looking sabers" are rarely run-of-the-mill opponents. And the way he insulted the loyalists, shows me that his men are probably well-trained also. My instinct tells me we need to stick together, lol.



Note that only the leader is wielding a viscous looking saber. The other Rising Swords foes have more regular-looking longswords. Still, these foes are well equipped and should not be taken lightly.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Knightfall, what sort of armor are these guys wearing? And what shields are they using? Medium wooden shields, or large steel shields?



The leader is wearing a breastplate and using a large steel shield while four of the others are wearing chainmail and using light steel shields. Two others, a man and a woman, are wearing studded leather but have shortbows already unslung and ready to use (no shields). The last man is wearing what looks like a chain shirt under his Bluffside Elite tunic, wields a spiked club, and carries a light wooden shield. While Tim isn't sure about the last three, he certain the leader and the four others near the front all have daggers as well.

Note that Tim has seen enough Bluffside uniforms to know that either the uniforms the foes are wearing are either the real thing or very good imitations!

Note that a Knowledge (local) check might give the PCs an advantage when it comes to finding help, if they need it. Like with any big city, there are bound to be retired adventurers or soldiers living in Old City. Remember that the Rising Swords are infamous mercenary group that is banned from Bluffside! For them to stride openly in the streets is both bold and quite arrogant!

They assume the people won't come to the aid of the PCs by shouting out for the real guards or helping the PCs fight them off. Of course, it is asking a lot for a bunch of untrained NPCs to help with this fight. The Rising Swords have a vicious reputation and won't hesitate to use the people against the PCs. This is generally known about them. It's why there are wanted posters all over Bluffside for the heads of any members of the Rising Swords.

The bulk of the people will go from watching behind closed shutters and half-open doors to hiding under beds and in closets until the fight is over.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Also, @Knightfall , Custodio vs Viccenzo is my mistake, consider Akos said all the names properly. Simply replace great Elite warrior with great Sectaruan one
> 
> I'll change the post when I get the chance



Okay, we can do that way. It could be fun to stick with the error too, but will go with your true intent.


----------



## Knightfall

Initiative for Vinccenzo: 1D20+3 = [20]+3 = 23

Altered spell selections for the new day:



Spoiler



*Cantrips*
Detect Magic, Light, Message*, Silent Portal, Ray of Frost

*Level One*
Cutting Hand*, Critical Strike, Ice Dagger, Nightshield, Magic Missile
Bonus [item familiar]: Shocking Grasp

*Level Two*
Blur, Electric Loop, Mirror Image, Cat's Grace *

*Level Three*
Dolorus Blow*, Haste, Hold Person

*Transmutation specialty.


----------



## Knightfall

Heading to bed. I'll check back in tomorrow.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Tim has Ogre lungs  On his turn, I am going to have him give a ROAR and battle cry: "FOR THE HONOR OF HOUSE VALENCIA!" ... that should get people's attention!


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order*
Vinccenzo: 23
Breva: 22
Rising Swords Mercs [x4]: 1D20+2 = [19]+2 = 21
Rising Swords Cleric: 1D20+2 = [17]+2 = 19
Mani: 1D20+3 = [14]+3 = 17 (bound and chained)
Mariana: 1D20+2 = [13]+2 = 15
Rising Swords Archers [x2]: 1D20+3 = [10]+3 = 13
Castañon de Durgos: 1D20+1 = [12]+1 = 13
Big Tim: 10
Odhran: 1D20+2 = [6]+2 = 8


----------



## Knightfall

BTW, I have physiotherapy/acupuncture later on today. Hopefully it will help settle down the pain and discomfort in my hip and back.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Okay, we can do that way. It could be fun to stick with the error too, but will go with your true intent.



It would be fun, but not really in character as Akos is all about knowledge and he wouldn't fumble like that. And it could (would) cause a diplomatic incident if later it was known Custodio (Elite) WASN'T there. Which he (Akos) would not want.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> BTW, I have physiotherapy/acupuncture later on today. Hopefully it will help settle down the pain and discomfort in my hip and back.



Not trying to be smarter than your doctors, but have you tried tai chi? It may be hard at first, but it does improve strength and mobility and is not violent on the joints. Depending on the cause of your pain, of course, but mobility and strength have a way of improving life and lowering the pain.


----------



## Neurotic

The story is corrected

Akos cannot make DC 30 check even on natural 20 with your +10 bonus (negative modifier to listen and spot)

Also, rat-kin or skaven is my guess as a player rather than were-creatures. The quick buzzing interchange is a giveaway.


----------



## Knightfall

The initiative order is now set. I will post an action for Vinccenzo tomorrow and then, @Scotley, Breva is up right after that.


----------



## JustinCase

So before I post anything in the IC thread, there's the matter of rolls. 



Knightfall said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> You can try to roll a Knowledge check to determine the nature of the rats. While Tuck can tell the rats are not normal animals, he isn't sure if what he's seeing are wererats or something else. Ákos might know if Tuck describes them to the Loremaster. The DC is 5 higher than normal since Tuck didn't see them clearly, so DC 15 for easy, DC 20 for basic, DC 25 to 35 for really tough knowledge. One of these PCs would need at least a 20 to figure out anything useful about the 'not rats'.




Knowledge local: 1D20+8 = [9]+8 = 17

So Tuck knows some easy things. Which is hopefully enough to know _something_ about the big rats.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Ok, so here is Tim's line of reasoning:
> 
> 1) Tim told Mani that he would deal harshly with any escape attempts.
> 2) Mani's encouragement "Paint each other to death!" clearly demonstrates that he would desire the opportunity to escape.
> 3) Tim knows that he CANNOT allow Mani to fall into Phelix's hands.
> 4) The fact that obtaining Mani is one of Phelix's goals is a GREAT incentive for Tim to kill Mani, just to prevent his capture by these guards.
> 5) The fact that Phelix would experiment on Mani after interrogation, means that Tim killing Mani now, in a quick, humane manner (Coup De Grace), would save Mani the excruciating pain of torture. (Which is yet another incentive to kill Mani NOW.)
> 
> HOWEVER:
> 
> 1) Tim also knows that getting to the Palace is the priority.
> 2) Tim feels confident that he could carry Mani in his free hand, and fend off the guards long enough to get a good, running start.
> 
> CAVEAT:
> 
> 1) If Tim flees now with Mani, he is leaving his friends to face the guards without his help. That does NOT sit well with Tim.
> 2) If Tim stays and fights it out, without killing Mani first, then there is a chance that a) Mani will escape, or b) one of the other guards will grab Mani and run off with him.
> 
> SO... CONCLUSION:
> 
> Tim is about 75% kill Mani, 25% fight it out / try to protect Mani.
> 
> What do you guys think?




I think playing Big Tim the way you feel is right is always the best idea.

That said, I think it is also the best tactical decision to kill Mani, although that may not sit well with his personal convictions. I'll respect your choice either way.

And man, I think you're in for a tough fight regardless of Mani!



Knightfall said:


> Now, there is a possibility that Akos and Tuck might become aware of the fight if it gets loud enough. The bakery was towards the north side of the district, which is the direction that the other PCs were taking Mani before being accosted. There is likely inner walls in between where the two sets of PC are, but they might be closer than either group knows. Still, at this point, it would one hell of a successful Listen check to have heard Castañon de Durgos' shouted threat (DC 35).
> 
> Once swords start clanging and there is more shouting, the chance of the other PCs hearing the battles drops to a DC of 30.




For now, here's a Listen check for Tuck and Mutt: 
Listen check Tuck and Mutt: 1D20+7 = [13]+7 = 20
1D20+5 = [9]+5 = 14

So we don't hear the attacker or the battle, but perhaps it's enough to hear Tim's shout?

The results of those rolls makes a difference to what I'll post in the IC, obviously.


----------



## Neurotic

@JustinCase we share those 500xp. Don't forget to write it down on the character sheet


----------



## JustinCase

Thanks!


----------



## Neurotic

This is the problem with splitting up. And we're still waiting on Falen to show up


----------



## Knightfall

Action posted for Vinccenzo.

@Scotley is up next in the fight.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> So before I post anything in the IC thread, there's the matter of rolls.
> 
> Knowledge local: 1D20+8 = [9]+8 = 17
> 
> So Tuck knows some easy things. Which is hopefully enough to know _something_ about the big rats.



Okay, so I'm going to put this in a spoiler even though it's basic information...



Spoiler: Tuck's Reasoning



Tuck is 100% certain that creatures he saw are not normal rats (and not even dire rats) and they're not the same rats he dealt with before. They are probably magical beasts with a higher level of intelligence and there was a malevolence in their eyes. They could be wererats or be something more exotic. He won't know without facing off against them.

What he knows for sure is he probably won't be able to bribe these creatures away from the bakery for another food source. It might take coins or other wealth to make them give up their lair. Tuck might have to ask the city's Rat Catchers if they've had any strange experiences with rats lately. Their guildhall is in the Undercity.

Regardless, he and Akos should not try to tackle them on their own. There are probably more of those "big rats" in the sewers below the bakery. If they are intelligent, what could be their motives?  



The question is does Tuck go to find the owners of the bakery first or try to find the others to tell them that the rat problem isn't really about rats but something more dangerous. They did say to Akos and Tuck if the situation turned out to be serious, to come and find them, if the duo needed the others help.

If he chooses the former, he and Akos' next destination will be home of the old sailor, Helisabeth, which is two blocks away towards the northeast. I have to look at the map of Old City again to figure exactly where your characters are in relation to the others.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> I think playing Big Tim the way you feel is right is always the best idea.
> 
> That said, I think it is also the best tactical decision to kill Mani, although that may not sit well with his personal convictions. I'll respect your choice either way.
> 
> And man, I think you're in for a tough fight regardless of Mani!



I swear I'm not trying to kill the PCs! But yes, it's going to be a tough fight.



Neurotic said:


> Akos cannot make DC 30 check even on natural 20 with your +10 bonus (negative modifier to listen and spot)





			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> For now, here's a Listen check for Tuck and Mutt:
> Listen check Tuck and Mutt: 1D20+7 = [13]+7 = 20
> 1D20+5 = [9]+5 = 14
> 
> So we don't hear the attacker or the battle, but perhaps it's enough to hear Tim's shout?
> 
> The results of those rolls makes a difference to what I'll post in the IC, obviously.



Yeah, so, there is too much street noise at this point for Akos, tuck, or Mutt to hear what's going on several streets over. Remember that your PCs do have a small patrol of Bluffside Regulars nearby who stopped to listen to Akos' story. If there is a ruckus, they will go to investigate. Their patrol route is taking them north.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, after some quick calculations, I've figured out that two groups of PCs are roughly 230 feet apart when the Rising Swords attack. The massive *Theater on the Bluff*, a small garden of trees, and an old open gateway stands between the two groups of PCs. The old gate isn't used by the Regulars anymore (not strategic enough) and its wooden doors have been removed making it more of an open archway. The stones around it are covered in lichens and tangles of vines. Some of the vines hang down from the top of the open gateway, but they've been cut away recently.

Thus, the Listen DC will be a lot less than I had calculated. The base Listen DC for distance is 23, but I'm going to add 5 to the DC for the theater and garden being in the way for a total of 28. (There are citizens gathered in the garden, socializing.) It's not an open-air theater, so there is no amplification of sound through the area.

Now, once the battle truly starts, the DC drops to 18 unless Akos and Tuck move farther away.

I'll post a new map in a minute. Need to eat.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, here's a look at the current situation...

Breva, Big Tim, and Vinccenzo are at the location marked "The Battle" while Akos, Tuck, and Mutt are located at the location marked "The Bakery." The Song Garden and the theater stand in between the two groups of PCs.

The "red arrow" shows where the Rising Swords mercenaries walked from towards the PCs.

The "green 1s" show where Bluffside Regulars are typically stationed in Old City at this time of day. The "orange 2s" show where Bluffside Elites are always stationed in Old City. The "blue 3" notes the patrol of Bluffside Regulars that stopped to listen to Akos tell the tale of Mani's capture the previous night. There are six typical Bluffside Regulars in that patrol.

# of Regulars: 1D6+1 = [5]+1 = 6

The "white arrows" show the route that the PCs took escorting Mani. There were guards stationed at both the Swan Gate and Little Arch as they traveled to the point where the 'fake guards' come towards them. The PCs don't see any other real guards in the ward (called the Celion Ward).

Swan Gate Regulars: 1D4+1 = [2]+1 = 3
Little Arch Regulars: 1D4-1 = [4]-1 = 3
They can't tell whether or not the Gate of Scales or Museum Gate are open, but Tim has been in Bluffside long enough to know that it would be unusual for the Gate of Scales to be closed and/or unguarded. (It leads into the Mayor's Ward.) He's not sure about the Museum Gate, however. He'd need a Spot check [DC 20] to determine whether or not it is open or closed.

Both the Hollingsworth Estate and the Pomander Estate are guarded by the Bluffside Elite at all times, as well as personal guards in the employ of the two members of The Five. The Dragori and Váradian Embassies have guards, but they will not come to the aid of the PCs unless those buildings are attacked.

The Iron Gate has a large contingent of Bluffside Elite guarding it at all times, but they have been ordered not to leave their posts unless one of The Five is in peril. The same is true for the guards in The Grand Gallery and in front of The Palace.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Alright, if possible Tuck inquires about:
> 
> Does the staff know any rumours about the Renegade, his motives or possible hangouts? (Unlikely, but good to ask anyway.)
> How do the staff see their futures in the City, both professionally (as in: the welfare of the family and estate, and their employment) and personally (plans to move away, family circumstances, etc.)?
> Do the staff know about the missing guards (Nathaniel Aceron, Geoffrey Suggitt), or perhaps what their families are like?
> Tuck mentions the names of the three assassins (Teresa, Shylock, didn't catch the name of the third one I believe) and their possible hideout (The Crossed Candles) casually to see if anyone recognizes them.
> 
> Maybe that's too much, so feel free to drop some if that works better.
> 
> Re-reading the IC thread, I am reminded that we were on our way to the Aceron estate when we were interrupted by the doppelganger. Note to self: Bring that up when Tuck rejoins the others, so that we can inquire at the Acerons soon.



FYI, I will get to this soon.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Alright, if possible Tuck inquires about:
> 
> • Does the staff know any rumours about the Renegade, his motives or possible hangouts? (Unlikely, but good to ask anyway.)





Spoiler: Information/News about Phelix



The staff of Stormgrove Manor has heard many rumours/details about the Renegade, mainly due to Terger's previous involvement in trying to track the sorcerer down when (or if) he's not hiding away in his planar enclave. (The general assumption is that he hasn't left the enclave in some time, but the truth isn't really known.) Most of what they've heard is that the man is thought to something beyond human... that he's been changed due to the corrupting influences of his innate magical abilities. These rumours have spread throughout the city in hushed tones and there is a great deal of fear regarding the man. Most of the staff don't like to think what the man's motives might be just that he be caught and executed for the destruction he caused in the district of New City.

The only places he is known to have spent considerable time are the places he visited before he and his Loyalist followers caused the New City Disaster. This was during the time he pretended to be Felix Yoxell and worked as the manager of The Winsome Heart in New City. Phelix pretended to be Lord Rande Mateû's friend and confidante, as the lord tried in vain to get the small inn up and running. Phelix opposed the previous adventurers when they answered Lord Mateû call for help. (The inn's under-cellars were infested with something that was killing workers and some previous adventurers. Phelix was likely responsible.)

The renegade sorcerer tried to have the adventurer's killed and attempted to burn down the The Winsome Heart. He went into hiding after he was thwarted by the adventures. The adventurers tried to track Phelix down and discovered he had a house near a local attraction known as Bay Divers (also in New City). The adventurers didn't find him there but were attacked by some of the man's Loyalists. Those men set a nearby building on fire, as a distraction. It's not known if they were aware that there was a illegal fireworks shop in the building, but the fire set off the fireworks in a massive explosion that destroyed part of the district's exterior wall and Phelix's house. Much of the district caught on fire as a result of the explosion.

(All of this was before Terger joined the hunt for Phelix, but it all became public knowledge after disaster, so it would be reasonable that Tuck might have heard versions of this story before now.)

After the disaster, Phelix became the most wanted man in Bluffside, although some initially thought he was killed in the explosion. The renegade's Loyalists were rumoured to have been spotted near the Gardens, which lead to the discovery of Phelix's makeshift laboratory/workshop in the Old Growers' Tower and the nearby portal to his enclave. (Your characters have the crystalline flower needed to activate the portal and Akos is 99.9% certain he knows the correct phrase that will get you all into the planar enclave. He's not sure about getting out, however.)

Several key members of the staff know this information because Big Tim, Terger, and their previous allies discussed this information openly together when staying at Stormgrove Manor the first time Big Tim visited the manor. They also know that the Renegade had been in the inn known as the Golden Lantern, which is located near the Gardens because that's were he set up a fireball trap to catch anyone speaking his true name. (This is the main reason Custodio started calling him Waldo.)

One member of the staff, a footman named Humphrie, believes he saw the Renegade once out on the streets of Old City. Or, at least, he saw a man who looked exactly like the drawn picture of Phelix on the numerous wanted posters plastered around the district. He saw this man coming out of a magic shop located near the Rooftop Inn in the southwestern part of the district. The shop is known as *The Blind Gargoyle*. Humphrie never got a chance to mention it to Terger since his master was called away to other matters beyond the city. (The bulk of the staff are not aware that 'Master Klaus' is a member of the Dark Lanterns who work for the city, and they would be shocked to learn that their master has a secret life. They simply think he likes adventure and excitement. Gerey knows the truth, however.)

One of the maids (named Miriam) thinks that she might have seen some Loyalists out on the street once late at night near Stormgrove Manor, but she isn't 100% certain. This was soon after Master Klaus was called away by his uncle. She never saw them again. She told Gerey about it and he said he'd tell the Regulars.





			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> • How do the staff see their futures in the City, both professionally (as in: the welfare of the family and estate, and their employment) and personally (plans to move away, family circumstances, etc.)?



Most of the staff live in the poorer parts of Old City although a couple of them used to live in New City before the disaster. The tension of the last few months have been weighing on them greatly, but they trust that there master will take care of them if Bluffside is truly in danger. They do wish Master Klaus would spend more time at home, but understand that after the death of his wife and child, he needed time away from Stormgrove. None of them have plans to move away, but the two staff members (Lydia [maid] and Rupert [kitchen staff]) who used to live in New City are looking for a new place to live in one of the other districts. For now, they are staying in an Old City rowhouse complex that is near the Twisted Thicket, but it is too expensive even with what they earn working at Stormgrove. A footman named Cyril and his wife are expecting their first child and Terger has promised to let the man's wife stay in Stormgrove Manor for the first year after the baby is born.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> • Do the staff know about the missing guards (Nathaniel Aceron, Geoffrey Suggitt), or perhaps what their families are like?





Spoiler: The Suggitts



No, they don't know about the missing guards. None of them have heard of the Aceron Family, which likely means that family isn't very important in Old City.

Rupert has heard of the Suggitt Family, however. They were once a well-respected noble family that had dealing with the Miners and Burrowers Society. However, the last Lord Suggitt (he doesn't remember his name) was discovered to be taking bribes from a foreign mining guild and the family fell into disgrace. The family's old manor house in Old City was seized by The Five and the lord, his wife, and three young children were ostracized from Bluffside. The other Suggitts left in Bluffside lost their titles and were forced to find work in either the Undercity or out on the floating canal city of Sordadon. A few found a way to keep their homes in Old City but most of them were forced to live in the poorer parts of New City. Geoffrey is likely from a lesser branch of the family.





			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> •Tuck mentions the names of the three assassins (Teresa, Shylock, didn't catch the name of the third one I believe) and their possible hideout (The Crossed Candles) casually to see if anyone recognizes them.
> 
> Maybe that's too much, so feel free to drop some if that works better.



None of the staff members know of the assassins. One of the maids does have a cousin named Teresa, but Tuck is certain its not the same person when Lilwen describes her cousin. (Teresa is a common name in the city. Shylock is not.)



Spoiler: The Crossed Candles



Most of the female staff members have heard of the Crossed Candles. While the wax shop is considered relatively new in Old City, in a short period of time, it has gained a great reputation for anything to do with wax goods and other exotic fare. The shops candles are highly fragrant and many young noblemen shop there to find gifts to woo their lovers. (The shop's prices are reasonable but usually beyond what a maid could afford.) The shop is almost always busy and has a staff of around ten.

The owner is an affable but foppish man named Barclay Winton who came to Bluffside several years ago. He is always well dressed and loves to wear fancy hats. His origins are a bit of a mystery, but he is obviously of noble blood. He sometimes gets invited to balls and other social gatherings and is quite beloved by his new peers. There is a whispered rumour he was forced to flee his home in the southern lands after an indiscretion with another man's wife and his sister. When asked about this rumour by a young, hot-blooded noblewoman, he just smiles and puts a finger to his lips.





Spoiler: Other Rumours



• The attractive half-orc maid, Glasha, goes on to tell Tuck that the thieves' war in the Undercity is a new conflict between the Golden Sabers and the Hammers who control the streets and canals of Sordadon. It seems they are trying to take over territory in the Undercity as well and are fighting a nocturnal battle between them and another guild that has existed in Bluffside for centuries. That guild is high secretive and its leadership isn't know. (Tuck has heard of this "Shadow Guild" and it is believed to be quite ruthless to its enemies.)

• There is a rumour going around Old City that Lady Samantha Pomander might be pregnant and that the father is not her close friend and love, Sir Nathaniel Froste. The father is rumoured to be a foreigner from the Eastwatch Barony and is currently staying at the barony's embassy. If true, Sir Nathaniel will likely challenge the man to a duel, as he is a bit of a hothead. (Lady Pomander is the adventuring group's patron, through the Lord Commander, and once had a close relationship with Terger and his wife.)

• The location-shifting magic school known as Redhurst Academy has appeared just outside the northern wall of the Wizard District. It has an agreement with the Wizard council to appear there every five years, but the school is early in its arrival and the campus seems to be deserted. Could it's staff and students be in peril?

• The strangest rumour is that a brand new church of unknown origin sprung up in the middle of the Temple District. This temple is called the Cathedral of Vymdros and is dedicated to an ancient deity that is believed to predate not only the founding of Bluffside but the Little Ice Age that befell Kanpur over 2,000 years ago. The temple has no visible doors and its only four large windows are near the top of a massive central spire. The windows are filled with a blue-green glow that lights up the sky at night. Vymdros is believed to have been a dragon or serpent deity that died in a planar war.



Regarding your new contact, you can pick any of the NPCs mentioned above and I'll flesh out the character more and post details for you.


----------



## JustinCase

Wow, that's a lot of information! I'll be referring to this post a few times when making decisions for Tuck, thanks! 

Oh, and when you describe one of the NPCs as an "attractive half-orc maid", you just know that it's her Tuck picks as his new contact...


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase and @Neurotic, I will try to get a new post up for Akos and Tuck sometime in the next few days.

@Scotley, still waiting for your post for Breva combat action. But, no rush. Get to it when you can.

BTW...
@Tellerian Hawke told me that @Aust Thale is really busy, so I'll add another post for Falen to move his character forward sometime on the weekend.


----------



## Knightfall

While I should be heading to bed, my mind is too active for me to sleep yet, so I'm going to work on my next post and try to get it up tonight. If I start to crash, it will go up tomorrow instead.

EDIT: Reply is done and posted. Time to sleep... I hope.


----------



## Knightfall

Knightfall said:


> BTW...
> @Tellerian Hawke told me that @Aust Thale is really busy, so I'll add another post for Falen to move his character forward sometime on the weekend.



Dealing with a lot of pain over the last few days. I'll try to get to the post for Falen sometime before the end of the week. {Finger's crossed}


----------



## Knightfall

Here is the initial battle map for round one. Each square is five feet. The street you are on is very wide.

The characters behind the PCs are the two Regulars that are helping them escort Mani to the Lord Commander.


----------



## Knightfall

So, I've been waiting for @Scotley to post his attack action for Breva, but it seems like he might be busy with real life. I'll probably post an action for his PC before the end of the weekend, but I'm not sure if he'd have Breva charge forward or fight in close-quarters alongside Tim. Basically, try to keep the PCs from being flanked.


----------



## Neurotic

The latter option. He is a warrior (even trained soldier!) coming against overwhelming numbers. They should fight back to back or side by side rather than rushing off. You know, military formation and all that tactical insight.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> The latter option. He is a warrior (even trained soldier!) coming against overwhelming numbers. They should fight back to back or side by side rather than rushing off. You know, military formation and all that tactical insight.



That's what I'm going to have him do. He's going to move next Vinccenzo while drawing his sword, and have him cast bless, which will encompass all the PC and their allies.

Each ally gains a +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.


----------



## Knightfall

Here's how round is going to be laid out for the NPCs regarding movement and attacks. I haven't done the dice rolls yet, but the key thing for @Tellerian Hawke to note is that big Tim gets an AoO vs. one of the Rising Swords mercenaries moving and attacking him and Vinccenzo.

Also, I'm going to have Mani go full defense. That assumes he can do so while chained and tied up. Or should he be considered helpless? He can move but not more than 10 feet at a time (unless dragged).


----------



## Knightfall

*Breva*
Moves next to Vinccenzo and casts _Bless_

*Rising Swords Mercs [x4] | Big Tim*
One moves, three other move and attack. Tim gets an AoO before the mercs can attack.

Rising Swords Mercs (Longsword Attacks):
1D20+12 = [1]+12 = 13
1D20+12 = [1]+12 = 13
1D20+12 = [5]+12 = 17


So, the Rising Swords merc attacking Tim breaks his sword on Tim's shield he tries to attack. The merc attacking Vinccenzo drops his sword. The merc attacking Breva misses! I swear Tyche has cursed my dice rolls!!!

*Rising Swords Cleric*
Casts a defensive spell

*Mani*
Full defense (?)

*Mariana*
Fires crossbow at nearest merc, drops bow, and then draws her sword as she moves in behind Breva.

Mariana - Crossbow Attack (with Bless):
1D20+9 = [7]+9 = 16 (miss)

*Rising Swords Archers [x2]*
One fires at Tim, one fires at Breva

Risings Swords Longbow Attacks (firing into melee):
1D20+6 = [9]+6 = 15
1D20+1 = [4]+1 = 5
1D20+6 = [16]+6 = 22
1D20+1 = [10]+1 = 11

One hit vs. Breva: 
Longbow damage vs Breva: 1D8 = [7] = 7

*Castañon de Durgos*
Moves and readies his blade

*Big Tim's Action*
?

*Odhran*
Fires crossbow at nearest merc, drops bow, and then draws his sword as he moves in behind Vinccenzo.

Odhran - Crossbow Attack vs Merc (with Bless):
1D20+7 = [10]+7 = 17

That's a miss.


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke, post your actions for round one. Tim gets an AoO in addition to his normal attack routine. He has a +1 to his attacks for Breva's _bless_ spell. In this round, only Breva has taken damage.


----------



## Neurotic

That's because you're using obsolete gods of luck


----------



## Knightfall

So, do you guys feel like you want to take a break for the holidays? I'm just wondering...


----------



## Neurotic

Nope. Working from home. Not going anywhere. Lockdown in effect.


----------



## JustinCase

Well, I probably won't post on the actual days of Christmas or New Year's, but otherwise I'm down to keep going.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Spoiler: Tim's Rolls



Greatsword AoO: 1D20+13 = [11]+13 = 24
Plus 11 = Greatsword Attack / +9 = Rizvan Attack: 1D20+11 = [3]+11 = 14
1D20+9 = [16]+9 = 25

*Summary:*
Attack of Opportunity w/ Greatsword hits AC 24.
First attack w/ Greatsword hits AC 14. (Probably a miss. But I will roleplay it as a feint.)
Second attack w/ Rizvan hits AC 25.

AoO Damage: (2d6+8) = 19 pts.
AoO Damage: 2D6+8 = [6, 5]+8 = 19

Rizvan Damage: (1d8+7) = 10 pts.
Rizvan Damage: 1D8+7 = [3]+7 = 10

TOTAL DAMAGE INFLICTED VS. OPPONENT: 29 pts.



As the merc comes into range, Tim slices him viciously with his greatsword. The merc stumbles in pain, clumsily trying to knock Tim's shield away, and getting a broken sword blade for his trouble. Tim feints a stabbing attack, tricking the merc into sidestepping directly into the path of Tim's real attack, a massive SMASH from Rizvan!

*Tim YELLS,*"WHO DARES DEFY THE PEACE OF MY FAIR CITY?!? FACE THE WRATH OF SIR TYMBECK VALENCIA! FOR THE HONOR OF OLD CITY, STAND YE BACK, YE VILLAINOUS CURS!!"


----------



## Knightfall

Will try to get one or two more replies up in the next couple of days. My first reply will finish up round one and my second reply will be for @Aust Thale's PC.


----------



## Knightfall

Posted my reply for Tim's attack.

@JustinCase and @Neurotic, roll initiative for when your PCs arrive at the battle.

Mutt can get there in round two if the dog runs ahead, leaving Akos and Tuck behind.


----------



## Knightfall

Another new post added for @Aust Thale


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Posted my reply for Tim's attack.
> 
> @JustinCase and @Neurotic, roll initiative for when your PCs arrive at the battle.
> 
> Mutt can get there in round two if the dog runs ahead, leaving Akos and Tuck behind.



Initiative: 1D20+2 = [20]+2 = 22
 wasted a good 20 , but at least I go first


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Two*
Vinccenzo: 23
Breva: 22
Rising Swords Mercs [x2]: 21
Rising Swords Cleric: 19
Mani: 17 (bound and chained)
Mariana: 15
Rising Swords Archers [x2]: 13
Rising Swords Mercs: 13 (broken sword) [delays; 5-ft step, draws dagger, grapples Mani]
Rising Swords Mercs: 13 (dropped sword) [delays; draws dagger, attacks Vinccenzo]
Castañon de Durgos: 13 (5 ft step, full attack vs. Tim)
Mutt: 11
Big Tim: 10
Odhran: 8
___________________________________________________

Akos will come into the fight just after Breva in round three. Tuck will come into the fight just before Tim in round three.


----------



## Neurotic

I thought nat 20 adds 10? 

Don't worry, as long as I am before mercs I'm fine. Full intimidate mode


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> I thought nat 20 adds 10?
> 
> Don't worry, as long as I am before mercs I'm fine. Full intimidate mode



That's only for skill checks. It's a variant rule in the DMG somewhere. I'll find the page number.


----------



## Knightfall

Hmm, I'm not finding it. Maybe it's in DMG II or UA?  

If not, then it might have been a house rule I adopted from someone else, but I'm fairly certain it was in an official sourcebook. I'll try to figure it out later. Watching a movie.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Hmm, I'm not finding it. Maybe it's in DMG II or UA?
> 
> If not, then it might have been a house rule I adopted from someone else, but I'm fairly certain it was in an official sourcebook. I'll try to figure it out later. Watching a movie.



Not important either way. You can treat 20 whatever you like


----------



## JustinCase

Initiative Tuck: 1D20+4 = [6]+4 = 10
Initiative Mutt: 1D20+3 = [8]+3 = 11

I think it's only natural to have Mutt run ahead. Once Tuck knows where, generally, he needs to go, there is no need to keep the dog close.


----------



## Scotley

I should be good to continue to during the holidays. I likely won't be posting Christmas Eve or Day, but otherwise we are scaling back our travels and visits this year, so I should be able to continue my admittedly slow posting rate.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I'm not sure how much I'm going to be posting throughout December. My family is a bit of a crisis...



Spoiler



My sister has the virus, and I might have it too. I got tested today, but will have to wait a few days for my results. Needless to say, she's really scared, and I'm really stressed. Luckily, it seems, neither one of us gave it to our parents.

Right now, we're keeping the number of people who know limited, so I'd like you guys to help me keep it under the radar, for now.

EDIT: And it's official, I have the virus. My sister is not taking the news well at all. I told her she can't blame herself, but I can't force her not to feel guilty. My stress is a lot higher now, but I'm lucky that I have a mental health phone appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

And, I need to sleep again.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> FYI, I'm not sure how much I'm going to be posting throughout December. My family is a bit of a crisis...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> My sister has the virus, and I might have it too. I got tested today, but will have to wait a few days for my results. Needless to say, she's really scared, and I'm really stressed. Luckily, it seems, neither one of us gave it to our parents.
> 
> Right now, we're keeping the number of people who know limited, so I'd like you guys to help me keep it under the radar, for now.
> 
> EDIT: And it's official, I have the virus. My sister is not taking the news well at all. I told her she can't blame herself, but I can't force her not to feel guilty. My stress is a lot higher now, but I'm lucky that I have a mental health phone appointment tomorrow.



Take care of you and your family first! And of course, get well soon.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, both my sister and I are starting to feel better.


----------



## Scotley

Awesome. I know it is scary. But I have known a lot of people who came through just fine. Hope I can add you to that list. 

Everyone be safe over the holidays.


----------



## Neurotic

WTF 2020!? Another series of earthquakes near Zagreb. Petrinja is in ruins. Again. Just as the pandemic winds down and winter colds come, thousands of people will be forced in temporary camps .
Argh!


----------



## Neurotic

And also proud to be Croat








						25 Things Which Made Croatia Shine in the Pandemic Year of 2020
					

This is the year to forget for all of us. Or is it? Look on the bright side - 25 things which made Croatia shine in the pandemic year of 2020.




					www.total-croatia-news.com


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke, you're up for round 2.

Big Tim may or may not get an AoO against the mercenary trying to grapple Mani. I need to reread the grapple rules.

Hmm, could Tim use Aid Another to help Mani's grapple check?   

Something to figure out tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Two*
Vinccenzo: 23
Breva: 22
Rising Swords Mercs [x2]: 21
Rising Swords Cleric: 19
Mariana: 15
Rising Swords Archers [x2]: 13
Mani: 14 (bound and chained; delays; uses psionics)
Rising Swords Mercs: 13 (broken sword) [delays; 5-ft step, draws dagger, grapples Mani]
Rising Swords Mercs: 13 (dropped sword) [delays; draws dagger, attacks Vinccenzo]
Castañon de Durgos: 13 (5 ft step, full attack vs. Tim)
Mutt: 11
Big Tim: 10 (next to act!)
Odhran: 8 (delays to push initiative to the top of round 3.)


----------



## Knightfall

*Round 2 Movement!*


----------



## Neurotic

And he's back!


----------



## JustinCase

Neurotic said:


> WTF 2020!? Another series of earthquakes near Zagreb. Petrinja is in ruins. Again. Just as the pandemic winds down and winter colds come, thousands of people will be forced in temporary camps .
> Argh!



Are you and yours alright?



Knightfall said:


> FYI, both my sister and I are starting to feel better.




And of course, how are you?


----------



## Neurotic

JustinCase said:


> Are you and yours alright?



We're fine, thanks for asking. We're shaken a bit and there is a sudden impromptu parking lot in front of my building (normally it is grass meadow) - people pulling their cars from the buildings, but it is panic reaction, not sense. Some even spent nights in their cars. But we're actually far enough from epicenter and in good tremor-resistant buildings (built around 2008) so there was greater danger from falling furniture than from building parts.

But the town that was hit directly (3km from epicenter) is in ruins, 7 dead, hundreds of wounded, roads blocked or cracked. And some of my colleagues have (grand)parents there. We from the neighborhood organized food, blankets and some clothes the same day. Now it is full-fledged country-wide relief effort.

Nobody likes uncertainty and seismologists say that the big one is still expected in Zagreb - we didn't have one since late 19th century and the one in march apparently doesn't count (with "only" 5,3 richter scale)


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> And of course, how are you?



A lot better. Still dealing with headaches but that's normal for me. Mainly I'm still dealing with some 'brain fog' and fatigue. The sore throat is gone.


----------



## Scotley

Glad to hear you are improving. One of my coworker said the headaches were the most lingering of her COVID symptoms. But they cleared up a week or so after the primary illness. Hope you get relief soon as well. 

I got my first vaccine shot last week. Other than a little soreness at the site no side effects. My wife is an intensive care nurse and she get's her second shot Saturday. She's had no problems with the vaccine either. I have access to an antibody test and I'll be curious to see if I show antibodies on the blood test after the second shot in a couple weeks.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, that was weird. The site made me confirm my email address, as if my account had been deactivated. I wasn't gone form the site that long. Changed my password just to be safe.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Glad to hear you are improving. One of my coworker said the headaches were the most lingering of her COVID symptoms. But they cleared up a week or so after the primary illness. Hope you get relief soon as well.



The headaches are lessening. Right now, its the lingering fatigue that's kicking my butt. I've been sleeping a lot and have hardly had any desire to do anything other than sit in front of the TV. This is the first time I've turned on my PC for about a week.

My sister is still rough with a lingering cough and she's had a lung x-ray to check for scarring or anything else. It came back negative, which made the doctor more concerned. She's been ordered to stay at home and not work until she can get a lung test.



Scotley said:


> I got my first vaccine shot last week. Other than a little soreness at the site no side effects. My wife is an intensive care nurse and she get's her second shot Saturday. She's had no problems with the vaccine either. I have access to an antibody test and I'll be curious to see if I show antibodies on the blood test after the second shot in a couple weeks.



I'm glad to hear it!


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Okay, that was weird. The site made me confirm my email address, as if my account had been deactivated. I wasn't gone form the site that long. Changed my password just to be safe.



Same, yesterday


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Same, yesterday



Interesting, maybe Morrus has increased the level of security for the site.

FYI, I'm going to try to post more replies today. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Knightfall

*Mani Attacks with Psionics (Held Action)*
Mani - Concentration Check (DC 15): 1D20+6 = [17]+6 = 23 (success)
- Mani manifests Swarm of Crystals (with a 3 point augment) for 6d4 points of damage (no save). This creates a 15-ft. cone that catches the Rising Swords merc standing in front of him and the mercenary standing in front of Vinccenzo.

*Damage Roll:* Mani - Swarm of Crystals: 6D4 = [1, 3, 4, 2, 2, 1] = 13

Whoops! Forgot to check the merc's HPs. Mani puts him down, so there is no grapple!

*Mercenary Initiates Grapple (Tim's AoO hits just before this action)*
RS Merc - Melee Attack to Start Grapple: 1D20+10 = [19]+10 = 29 (success!)

*Mercenary's grapple check vs. Mani (Free Action)*
RS Merc - Grapple check vs. Mani with -2 circumstance penalty for grappling while using a shield: 1D20+8 = [12]+8 = 20

*Mani's Opposed Roll (Free Action)*
Mani - Opposed Grapple with -4 for being manacled: 1D20+7 = [13]+7 = 20

Tie! But Rising Swords Grapple check is higher due to Mani being manacled. So...

*Mercenary Damages Mani w/Unarmed Strike*
RS Merc - Unarmed Strike damage vs. Mani: 1D3+4 = [2]+4 = 6


----------



## Neurotic

Hm, I thought it is always 'defender wins ' . I didn't know check modifier is important.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Hm, I thought it is always 'defender wins ' . I didn't know check modifier is important.



Actually, it's the grappler with the higher grapple modifier who wins. But, it turns out it doesn't matter. Mani did enough damage to put the merc down.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Three*
Odhran: 23 (casts healing spell, and shifts position with Vinccenzo)
Vinccenzo: 23 (shifts position with Odhran)
Breva: 22
Akos: 22 (starts off 40 ft. away from closest foe)
Rising Swords Mercs [x2]: 21
Rising Swords Cleric: 19
Mariana: 15
Rising Swords Archers [x2]: 13
Mani: 14 (bound and chained)
Rising Swords Mercs: 13 (broken sword)
Rising Swords Merc: 13 (fighting with dagger)
Castañon de Durgos: 13
Mutt: 11
Tuck: 10 (starts off 30 ft. away from closest foe)
Big Tim: 10


----------



## Knightfall

I'll put up a revised map for round three, shortly.


----------



## Knightfall

*Starting Positions for Round Three*


----------



## Knightfall

The mercenary with the red circle on it is either dead or unconscious.

Tuck appears 30 feet away from the nearest foe while Akos appears 40 feet away. Both of them have just come through the overgrown archway to the south of the map. They see what looks like their allies fighting Bluffside Elites, which might be confusing at first.

Neither of them see Mani at this point as there are two many people in front of the doppelganger. They also can't see the fallen Merc in front of Mani. As well, Castañon de Durgos is partially obscured from their sight since Tim is large-sized. They can see the archers and the cleric in the distance. The cleric is 70 feet away from Tuck.

Mutt will move as Tuck directs. Tuck is close enough to charge the mercenary fighting Mariana. Akos could do the same or simply move in closer and use a ranged weapon. Neither of them are close enough to move and make a melee attack without charging.


----------



## Neurotic

Who is wounded and how much? Just general in-game info, I don't need or mean precise hp


----------



## Knightfall

Both Breva and Vinccenzo are wounded and so is Mariana (but only a little). You can have Akos make a Heal check [DC 20 25] to try to determine which of his allies are hurt the worst.

First up in the order, Odhran casts _cure light wounds_ on Breva before he switches position with Vinccenzo...
Odhran casts cure light wounds on Breva: 1D8+1 = [4]+1 = 5

Hmm, Vinccenzo doesn't having any healing potions, so he'll cast _magic missile_ against the archers and cleric.

Magic Missiles vs. Two Archers and Cleric:
1D4+1 = [2]+1 = 3
1D4+1 = [3]+1 = 4
1D4+1 = [2]+1 = 3


----------



## Knightfall

Hmm, lets make that a 25 instead of 20 for the Heal check.


----------



## Knightfall

For the PCs, @Scotley, you're up first, followed by @Neurotic. Then all the NPCs perform their actions before Mutt, Tuck, and Big Tim act.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Hmm, lets make that a 25 instead of 20 for the Heal check.



Free action?


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Free action?



Yes, because Akos is only doing a visual inspection using Heal.


----------



## Knightfall

New post up! Will wait for @Tellerian Hawke's AoO choice.


----------



## Knightfall

Whoops! Forgot Mani's required Concentration check....

Mani - Concentration Check (DC 15): 1D20+6 = [20]+6 = 26

Yikes.


----------



## Knightfall

Updated battlemap...


----------



## Knightfall

I'll check back in tomorrow. I need to ice my hip and back before going to bed.


----------



## Knightfall

Almost at the end of round 3. @Tellerian Hawke, you're up before we head into round 4.


----------



## Knightfall

NPC Guards that were talking to Akos and Tuck come in to the fight in Round 4...

*Initiative Rolls*
Herleva (female halfling sergeant): Herleva - Init.: 1D20+3 = [7]+3 = 10
Roland (2nd in command): Roland - Init.: 1D20+2 = [11]+2 = 13

Herleva comes into the fight after Big Tim. Roland comes into the fight after the Rising Swords archers.

Other Regulars
Zaquiel: Other Regulars - Init.: 1D20+2 = [17]+2 = 19
Unnamed: Other Regulars - Init.: 1D20+2 = [17]+2 = 19

These two regulars come into the fight after the Rising Swords cleric and they are carrying halberds.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall sent you a Facebook Message about the questions you asked.

ALSO: The reason I asked about being on the move, is because the post says he is "rushing recklessly." If he is using any sort of increased movement (jog, sprint, run) then he loses his Dex bonus to AC, if I remember correctly. I will look it up to be sure...



Spoiler: Running in Combat



FROM THE SRD:

Run​You can run as a full-round action. (If you do, you do not also get a 5-foot step.) When you run, you can move up to four times your speed in a straight line (or three times your speed if you’re in heavy armor). You lose any Dexterity bonus to AC unless you have the Run feat.

It doesn't mention jog or sprint, but I would imagine those are the same. Unless the "up to" means that jogging and sprinting count as running, simply with decreased distances covered. e.g., Jog = x2, Sprint = x3, Run = x4, but all of these would count as "Running" ...?


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall sent you a Facebook Message about the questions you asked.
> 
> ALSO: The reason I asked about being on the move, is because the post says he is "rushing recklessly." If he is using any sort of increased movement (jog, sprint, run) then he loses his Dex bonus to AC, if I remember correctly. I will look it up to be sure...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Running in Combat
> 
> 
> 
> FROM THE SRD:
> 
> Run​You can run as a full-round action. (If you do, you do not also get a 5-foot step.) When you run, you can move up to four times your speed in a straight line (or three times your speed if you’re in heavy armor). You lose any Dexterity bonus to AC unless you have the Run feat.
> 
> It doesn't mention jog or sprint, but I would imagine those are the same.



No, he's not doing a run or anything like that. Writing 'recklessly' means he knows that Tim is a dangerous opponent who could take his head off with a successful strike. I guess I should have wrote 'quickly' instead.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Ok, then I am going to go ahead and post. I am assumng that (from the arrow) Castanon will end his movement in the square directly NW (Diagonal upper left side) of Akos' position? (Which is still within Tim's reach?)


----------



## Knightfall

RS Merc 2 - Drinks Healing Potion: 2D8+10 = [4, 1]+10 = 15


----------



## Knightfall

So, after confirm damage rolls with @Tellerian Hawke on Facebook, Castañon de Durgos falls at the end of round 3. Man, he didn't get to hit even once! Sigh.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Four*
Odhran: 23
Vinccenzo: 23
Breva: 22
Akos: 22
Rising Swords Mercs [x2]: 21
Rising Swords Cleric: 19
Regular Guards [x2] (with halberds): 19
Mariana: 15
Rising Swords Archers [x2]: 13
Roland (Regular): 13
Mani: 14 (bound and chained)
Rising Swords Merc (fighting with dagger): 13
Castañon de Durgos: 13
Mutt: 11
Tuck: 10
Big Tim: 10
Herleva (halfling Regular sergeant): 10


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> So, after confirm damage rolls with @Tellerian Hawke on Facebook, Castañon de Durgos falls at the end of round 3. Man, he didn't even get to hit even once! Sigh.



Full of hot wind, eh?


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Ah, okay. So, we add the extra damage to the arrow shots that hit Akos. 6+3 = 9; 6+6=12; and 5+2=7. So, he takes 1 point from the first arrow, 4 points from the second, and no damage from the third.
> 
> Extra damage vs. Akos for steel arrows:
> 1D6 = [3] = 3
> 1D6 = [6] = 6
> 1D6 = [2] = 2



There is an option to roll average damage (7) more often, you know 

Edit: given Tim 20s I will not speak of averages anymore or we'll have slew of 1s soon


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so Vinccenzo is going to cast Hold Person vs. the Rising Swords mercenary standing 10 ft. in front of Breva.



Spoiler: Vinc's Spells



*Cantrips*
Detect Magic, Light, Message*, Silent Portal, Ray of Frost

*Level One*
Cutting Hand*, Critical Strike, Ice Dagger, Nightshield, Magic Missile
Bonus [item familiar]: Shocking Grasp

*Level Two*
Blur, Electric Loop, Mirror Image, Cat's Grace *

*Level Three*
Dolorus Blow*, Haste, Hold Person

*Transmutation specialty.


RS Merc - Will Saving Throw (DC 17): 1D20+2 = [8]+2 = 10 (fail!)


----------



## Knightfall

Starting positions for round 4...


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley, it's your turn again. @Neurotic, you're up right after.


----------



## Knightfall

Time for a break.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Well, now Tim has a dilemma. He took out the bigger threat (the renegade leader) but now there is Mani to consider; Mani is a threat of great magnitude as well, even while bound, as he has demonstrated. Tim told Mani that a betrayal would mean his death at Tim's hand. He now intends to honor that vow. But he is concerned that the battle is eminently winnable, especially if their morale breaks. He is wondering if he still shouldn't just turn him over to the guards. At the very least, Tim plans to render the little b@st@ard unconcious. What do you guys think? I'm sitting on the fence now, 40% toward mercy, 60% toward execution.

Please chime in.


----------



## Neurotic

Coldly from mechanical perspective, we should've killed him earlier.

In-game, with good characters and 'helpless' captive...KILL IT!  
He killed one of us. If he only defended himself, I'd say spare him, but he didn't.


----------



## JustinCase

Either way works. But considering how important honour is to Tim, I'd imagine he will keep his promise regardless of other consequences.

But then, Tim didn't specify _when_ he would kill Mani himself. You could decide to finish the battle first, then in true paladin fashion make a big public execution (or insist to the guards that he should be the one to play executioner).


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

He's not a Paladin, just a Knight. He's LN, but has good / honorable tendencies, i.e., he tempers his enforcement of the law with compassion, while still staying within the spirit of the law. Think of what Gus McCrae said in Lonesome Dove: "You know how it works Jake, you ride with an outlaw, you die with an outlaw. I'm sorry you crossed the line."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

I told him that if he resisted, it would mean his death. And Tim implied that it would be he himself doing the "painting," although he did not say for certain that it wouldn't be carried out by some one other than himself.


----------



## Neurotic

Mani said he would die before going to the renegade. But killing Ordran was stupid. Maybe he is trying to provoke clean and quick death rathen than waiting for them to get him.


----------



## Knightfall

I would say do what you feel you must. Just remember that you are acting as agents of The Five. More than likely they would pay to have Mani raised if your PCs feel the need to kill him to keep him from hurting others. However, they might make the PCs pay that cost, if they feel your characters acted rashly.

Mani is what he is in the end. He is a killer and gets joy from seeing death and blood. While the first death he caused was about self-preservation, his attack on Odhran was (more than likely) an impulse of his unstable nature. Yes, he might be trying to provoke Big Tim or Breva to end him quickly, or he could just be crazy and evil.

Of course, in a world with spells like raise dead and resurrection, Odhran can be brought back to life if his soul is willing. If his family can't afford it, the commanders of the Regulars might pay for it and extend his time in the guard until the money is paid back. That assumes, of course, he isn't a career man. If he is and is brought back to life, someone else in his family might have to become a new recruit until the money is paid back.

Remember that most of the Bluffside guards (especially the Elite) assigned to the Old City district are the sons and daughters of noble families or merchant houses. There are some from the New City district too but most of those guards are assigned to New City or the Temple District.

In the heat of the moment, the PCs might not care about the facts. I won't lose much about the ongoing story if Mani dies.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

I think I will just knock him out, then. That will be easy enough to do with him bound. I tend to forget about things like that (not only raise dead, but the fact that these noble families can readily afford it) but I am SURE that Tim wouldn't; he is from a noble family, and I am sure that he probably knows of nobles in Vrocia who cheated death via the use of their family's fortune.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Choosing to inflict non-lethal damage, and using Coup De Grace, it would simply be:

Automatic hit / automatic crit (4d6+16)
Save vs. Fort vs. K.O.: DC = 10+Damage dealt (Avg. dam: 30 pts.)
[Avg. DC = DC 40]

Correct?


----------



## Knightfall

Mani has already proved that he is not helpless even though he is shackled and tied. Right now he has a -4 to Dexterity, so Tim hitting him with a normal attack using nonlethal damage won't be hard. However, he could use psionics to defend himself when it is his turn.

Right now, Mani can only move 5 feet as part of a normal move action. He can double move up to 10 feet and I think we agreed that he is tethered to Tim by 10 feet of rope that is tied around his torso.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Well, what I meant by helpless was the game definition, which I believe he satisfies. (He is bound.)

Helpless​A helpless character is paralyzed, held, bound, sleeping, unconscious, or otherwise completely at an opponent’s mercy. A helpless target is treated as having a Dexterity of 0 (-5 modifier). Melee attacks against a helpless target get a +4 bonus (equivalent to attacking a prone target). Ranged attacks gets no special bonus against helpless targets. Rogues can sneak attack helpless targets.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

By the way, not trying to rules lawyer you, just wanted to make my proposal clear. Being able to defend yourself psionically is different than being able to move physically out of the way of a blow. I will of course abide by your ruling, in any case.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, if Mani was to try to escape both sets of manacles (around his wrists and ankles), he'd have to make two separate Open Lock checks or Escape Artist checks. (I'm not as sure about the Escape Artist checks.) Regardless, he would have to make a separate Escape Artist check for the ropes binding his arms to his torso and binding his legs at the knees.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> By the way, not trying to rules lawyer you, just wanted to make my proposal clear. Being able to defend yourself psionically is different than being able to move physically out of the way of a blow. I will of course abide by your ruling, in any case.



I did look at the rules for being Helpless after you posted your intention to Coup de Grace, but if he was truly helpless, he wouldn't have been able to oppose the grapple (which didn't actually occur) by the Rising Swords mercenary, and I had already decided he could have opposed that grapple.

I got the -4 to Dexterity from another rule. I have to figure out where that came from and make sure I'm interpreting it right.

What I might do is let you make the Coup De Grace attempt and let Mani make a physical AoO (not psionics). I'll figure it out.


----------



## Knightfall

Of course, that assumes one of the other PCs (or NPCs) doesn't decide to cut Mani's head off before Tim's action finishes on his turn.


----------



## Knightfall

Here's a link to the post where Akos originally tied up Mani. There is no mention (that I can find) of chains/manacles until later on once the PCs go to get Mani from the guards. (Link)

So, that makes me think that the ropes around him are the initial ropes that Akos tied around him and the manacles were placed on him by the Regulars at the Red Arch guard post. So the manacles and chains are not under any ropes tied around Mani's torso and knees. The two sets of manacles are not masterwork but they are attached to each other by a chain.

@Neurotic, can you roll a Use Rope check for Akos initial tying up of Mani. (I can roll it for you if you prefer.)


----------



## Knightfall

Ah, now I remember the rule I used... Entangled. So, instead of him only being able to move 5 feet per round it really should be half speed (which is 15 feet) but he is tethered with a rope to Tim so he can only move 10 feet away from the half-ogre knight. (He could try an opposed Strength check but he'd never win against Tim.)

The key thing is Mani's attack rolls are at a -2 penalty in addition to the -4 penalty to Dexterity. And it's why he has to make a Concentration check every time he tries to manifest a power.



> Entangled​The character is ensnared. Being entangled impedes movement, but does not entirely prevent it unless the bonds are anchored to an immobile object or tethered by an opposing force. An entangled creature moves at half speed, cannot run or charge, and takes a –2 penalty on all attack rolls and a –4 penalty to Dexterity. An entangled character who attempts to cast a spell must make a Concentration check (DC 15 + the spell’s level) or lose the spell.


----------



## Neurotic

You already asked for a roll, i will check rolls history in the morning


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> You already asked for a roll, i will check rolls history in the morning



Ah, I thought I had, but I couldn't find it. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay @Neurotic, I want to make sure I have your movement done right. Note that if Akos moves up the full 30 ft., he will trigger two possible AoOs. One from Mani (maybe) and one from the dagger-wielding mercenary standing 20 ft. in front of the cleric.

The question I have for myself is whether or not the square where Odhran fell should count as difficult terrain an obstacle (costing 2 squares instead of one). I'll check, but I think it's okay for that square to count only as 5 ft..


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Note that if Akos moves up the full 30 ft., he will trigger two possible AoOs. One from Mani (maybe) and one from the dagger-wielding mercenary standing 20 ft. in front of the cleric.
> 
> whether or not the square where Odhran fell should count as difficult terrain an obstacle (costing 2 squares instead of one). I'll check, but I think it's okay for that square to count only as 5 ft..




Mani is a risk, sure. But mercenary is held, shouldn't be able to OA. BUT! If he attacks and bounces off it will just drive home the message  So, by all means, swing away - Akos simply misjudged the status.

I was not sure about movement either, both through occupied squares and over the fallen. I can simply do the round over if you rule I xannot reach the position.

I couldn't find use rope roll. But why would it be relevant now? Mani was in prison and is manacled. I will search once more and roll if yi don't find it.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Mani is a risk, sure. But mercenary is held, shouldn't be able to OA. BUT! If he attacks and bounces off it will just drive home the message  So, by all means, swing away - Akos simply misjudged the status.



I totally forgot I held him! My bad! 

It's been a strange week.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> I was not sure about movement either, both through occupied squares and over the fallen. I can simply do the round over if you rule I xannot reach the position.



I don't think it matters. I'll say Akos can reach the position.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> I couldn't find use rope roll. But why would it be relevant now? Mani was in prison and is manacled. I will search once more and roll if yi don't find it.



I didn't find it either, and you're probably right, it won't matter. I just wanted to find out the roll in case it did matter in later round. Don't worry about it... because I don't think there are going to be any more rounds. Heh.


----------



## Neurotic

Mani is treated as enemy for this purpose...but is sadly out of range unless I can get him too as part of 30' single target demoralize (I think not with specific use of never outnumbered)


----------



## Neurotic

Here, untrained.

Just note that I just re-read that part - Akos took the items (what do I need to identify them?), but somebody else could have made sure they are tight enough. He isn't a type for menial tasks  I didn't even want to take the items, you just described it that way. Anyhow, it should be easy for Mani to slip the bonds off his hands, but may have some trouble with the legs.

Rope use: 1D20+2 = [9]+2 = 11
Rope use 2: 1D20+2 = [19]+2 = 21


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

By base rules, you cannot move through an occupied square if it is occupied by an enemy, or if the person in the square is engaged in melee.

As for dead foes, they aren't enough to increase movement cost, at least normally. It's easy to simply step over, or even ON the bodies without any hindrance whatsoever.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Mani is treated as enemy for this purpose...but is sadly out of range unless I can get him too as part of 30' single target demoralize (I think not with specific use of never outnumbered)



Agreed. Mani is out of range.



Neurotic said:


> Here, untrained.
> 
> Just note that I just re-read that part - Akos took the items (what do I need to identify them?), but somebody else could have made sure they are tight enough. He isn't a type for menial tasks  I didn't even want to take the items, you just described it that way. Anyhow, it should be easy for Mani to slip the bonds off his hands, but may have some trouble with the legs.
> 
> Rope use: 1D20+2 = [9]+2 = 11
> Rope use 2: 1D20+2 = [19]+2 = 21



Note that Mani is manacled on his hands and feet with the ropes tied around his torso and his knees, so your first roll is for the ropes around his torso (that is tethered to Tim) and the second roll is for the ropes around his knees.

Also, when binding someone, the character gets a +10 bonus because the RAW say that binding a character is easier than using Escape Artist (which I agree with... to a point).

So, Akos rolls are actually 21 and 31, respectively.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> By base rules, you cannot move through an occupied square if it is occupied by an enemy, or if the person in the square is engaged in melee.
> 
> As for dead foes, they aren't enough to increase movement cost, at least normally. It's easy to simply step over, or even ON the bodies without any hindrance whatsoever.



That's what I thought, but I wasn't completely sure.

BTW, I'm waiting for @Scotley to post his action before determining the result for Akos. He might choose to take out Mani.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I had physio today and I am very, very sore. It turns out my hip was severely rotated out of alignment, which is why I've been in so much discomfort over the last week. Hopefully, the soreness will settle down by the weekend.


----------



## Knightfall

So, I'll be adding a post tomorrow with results for @Neurotic. I was going to do it tonight but I had a splitting headache and had to lie down for and hour. It's better but I'm still feeling foggy. I don't want to stay up late tonight, as I was up until 2 A.M. last night.

Plus, I have physio again tomorrow. The plan is to get a post up before I go to physio.

At this point, I'm fairly certain Akos is gong to lay low all the foes in range of his special ability. None of them can succeed on their level checks against his Intimidate unless they get a natural 20. (Since a Nat20 for skill checks is considered a 30, the required level check follows the same rules.)

I think Scotley might be really busy, so I'll likely have Breva attack the mercenary adjacent to him using the same attack routine as Scotley posted for his last attack.

Anyway, that's all for tonight.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, had a bit of second wind, so here's the level checks.

Rising Swords Archers/Mercenaries - Level Checks:
1D20+6 = [4]+6 = 10
1D20+6 = [20]+6 = 26 (becomes 36)
1D20+6 = [5]+6 = 11
1D20+6 = [3]+6 = 9

Evil Cleric - Level Check: 1D20+9 = [15]+9 = 24



Spoiler: For Neurotic



So, one of the Rising Sword archers is able to shrug off Akos Intimidate, but the other four all fail their level checks. So, do they cower for one round or does that last longer?

I think I understand the shaken part. For example, the cleric is shaken for two rounds after the cowering ends. He failed by 11, so that's 5 +5 = 10, and the extra 1 doesn't count because it isn't a full 5.

If I have it right, the first archer is shaken for 5 rounds, the first mercenary (that is held) is shaken for 4 rounds, and the second mercenary is shaken for 5 rounds. Or should it be 5, 5, and 6?



Anyway, I'll still post my reply tomorrow/later today.


----------



## Neurotic

@Knightfall cowering always lasts for 1 round, BUT it can be escalated by further fear effects from others.
Shaken lasts 1 round + 1 round / 5 DC overkill
So if I beat someone by 14 it is 1 round + 2 rounds (not quite 3) = 3 rounds shaken

So, I will have one bad guy enraged by the intimidation and in my face?


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> @Knightfall cowering always lasts for 1 round, BUT it can be escalated by further fear effects from others.
> Shaken lasts 1 round + 1 round / 5 DC overkill
> So if I beat someone by 14 it is 1 round + 2 rounds (not quite 3) = 3 rounds shaken



Okay, so the cleric and three of the mercs cower for a round. After that, the cleric is shaken for 3 rounds, the archer is shaken for 6 rounds, the _held_ merc is shaken for 5 rounds, and the other merc is shaken for 6 rounds.

Yikes.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> So, I will have one bad guy enraged by the intimidation and in my face?



Yes, he'll be firing his arrows at you this round.


----------



## Knightfall

Rolling for Breva - Power attacks and damage:
1D20+10 = [10]+10 = 20
1D20+5 = [6]+5 = 11
2D6+15 = [1, 2]+15 = 18
2D6+15 = [2, 6]+15 = 23 (hit, miss)


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Four (Updated)*
Vinccenzo: 23
Breva: 22
Akos: 22
Rising Swords Merc (cowering): 21
Rising Swords Merc (fleeing): 21
Rising Swords Cleric (cowering): 19
Regular Guards [x2] [with halberds]: 19
Mariana: 15
Rising Swords Archer (cowering): 13
Rising Swords Archer (enraged): 13
Roland (Regular): 13
Mani: 14 [bound and chained] (no action this round)
Rising Swords Merc [fighting with dagger] (cowering/held): 13
Mutt: 11
Tuck: 10
Big Tim: 10
Herleva [halfling Regular sergeant]: 10


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, @Tellerian Hawke:

Okay, Mutt, Tuck, and Big Tim are up, in that order.


----------



## Knightfall

Updated battle map...


----------



## Knightfall

I'm assuming the mercenary that is held cannot take a full-round action to try to save against the _Hold Person_ spell this round.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, Tuck's Manyshot hits. I'm assuming you didn't take the -4 for firing into melee.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Unless he has Precise Shot.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Unless he has Precise Shot.



Ah, yes, I'm not if he does... I'll check his character sheet.


----------



## JustinCase

Er, no. Don’t have Precise Shot. Guess I forgot Tuck was firing into melee.


----------



## Knightfall

Battle Map at the end of Round 4...


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Five*
Vinccenzo: 23
Breva: 22
Akos: 22
Rising Swords Merc (shaken - round 1 of 6): 21
Rising Swords Merc (fleeing): 21
Rising Swords Cleric (shaken - round 1 of 3): 19
Regular Guards [x2] [with halberds]: 19
Mariana: 15
Rising Swords Archer (shaken - round 1 of 6): 13
Rising Swords Archer (angry): 13
Roland (Regular): 13
Mani: 14 [bound and chained] *(unconscious)*
Rising Swords Merc [fighting with dagger] (magically held | shaken - round 1 of 5): 13
Mutt: 11
Tuck: 10
Big Tim: 10
Herleva [halfling Regular sergeant]: 10



> Shaken​A shaken character takes a –2 penalty on attack rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.
> 
> Shaken is a less severe state of fear than frightened or panicked.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so I might add another reply by the end of the night, but it's looking more like it will be tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

Half way through round 5...


----------



## Knightfall

Mariana - Coup de Grace (Automatic Critical Hit) - Damage: 2D8+6 = [5, 7]+6 = 18

Mani - Fortitude save (DC 28): 1D20+5 = [5]+5 = 10


----------



## Knightfall

Mariana - Opposed Attack Roll vs Tim: 1D20+9 = [2]+9 = 11


----------



## Knightfall

Akos has lost 11 hp in this fight, if I'm calculating correctly.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, Mutt and Tuck are up.


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke, we did decide that your action counted as a full-round action, right? I think that was our consensus.


----------



## Knightfall




----------



## JustinCase

Sorry, I don’t have much time online because I’m looking after my daughter while my wife is ill. Can you play my character as an NPC for a few days?

I expect to be posting regularly again next week.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Akos has lost 11 hp in this fight, if I'm calculating correctly.



Sounds about right, I'll check


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Sorry, I don’t have much time online because I’m looking after my daughter while my wife is ill. Can you play my character as an NPC for a few days?
> 
> I expect to be posting regularly again next week.



No worries. Take care of your family.

I'll have Mutt move and flank the mercenary being attacked by the two guards with halberds, and I'll have Tuck shoot at the mercenary who shifted back from Breva.


----------



## Knightfall

Mutt - Bite Attack (flanking): 1D20+8 = [6]+8 = 14 (miss)

Tuck - Full Attack with Light Crossbow (Rapids Shot):
1D20+11 = [17]+11 = 28
1D20+11 = [5]+11 = 16
1D20+6 = [11]+6 = 17
1D6+1 = [4]+1 = 5 +4 = 9
1D6+1 = [6]+1 = 7 +4 = 11
1D6+1 = [1]+1 = 2 +4 = 6 (three hits!)
{damage fixed}

I'm going to post right now...

@Tellerian Hawke and I determined (through Facebook) that he still has his action for the round since his block of Mariana's attack on Mani was an AoO.


----------



## Knightfall

And, I forgot to add in Tuck's bonuses against members of the Rising Swords. 

So, 12 more points of damage!


----------



## Knightfall

So, the only change on the map is that Mutt shifted 5 ft. over to the right.

Big Tim is up! He's got two obvious targets. He can attack the mercenary who just shrugged off Vinccenzo's spell (*) or he can move and attack the female archer (now wielding a sword) who backed up from Breva and was hit by Tuck's bolts.

The archer is in worst shape than the mercenary. While she and the other archer have shields, they are strapped to their backs.

* He is just beyond Tim's reach.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Six*
Vinccenzo: 23
Breva: 22
Akos: 22
Rising Swords Merc (shaken - round 2 of 6): 21
Rising Swords Merc (fleeing): 21 *(out of sight)*
Rising Swords Cleric (shaken - round 2 of 3): 19
Regular Guards [x2] [with halberds]: 19
Mariana: 15
Rising Swords Archer [female] (shaken - round 2 of 6): 13
Rising Swords Archer [male] (angry): 13
Roland [Regulars (Herleva's 2nd)]: 13
Rising Swords Merc [fighting with dagger] (shaken - round 2 of 5): 13
Mutt: 11
Tuck: 10
Big Tim: 10
Herleva [Regulars sergeant (female halfling)]: 10


----------



## Knightfall

*Start of Round Six*


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, Akos is up!


----------



## Knightfall

Battle map after Akos' action.


----------



## Knightfall

Revised battle map is coming up...


----------



## Knightfall




----------



## Knightfall

*End of Round Six*


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Seven*
Vinccenzo: 23 (guarding prisoners)
Breva: 22
Akos: 22
Rising Swords Merc (shaken - round 3 of 6): 21 (surrenders)
Rising Swords Cleric (shaken - round 3 of 3): 19 (runs [x3])
Regular Guards [x2] [with halberds]: 19 (guarding prisoners)
Mariana: 15 (guarding prisoners)
Rising Swords Archer [female] (shaken - round 3 of 6): 13 (surrendered in round 6)
Rising Swords Archer [male]): 13
Roland [Regulars (Herleva's 2nd)]: 13 (guarding prisoners)
Rising Swords Merc [fighting with dagger] (shaken - round 3 of 5): 13
Mutt: 11
Tuck: 10
Big Tim: 10
Herleva [Regulars sergeant (female halfling)]: 10 (guarding prisoners)


----------



## Knightfall

I'll update again tomorrow... or later today since it's after Midnight.


----------



## Knightfall

So, at this point, the main combat is finished. The bulk of the mercenaries are defeated, but the cleric is running away.

Mariana is unlikely to join the pursuit as she will attend to Odhran's body. Vinccenzo will keep an eye on Mani and on her. The other guards would only slow the PCs down in their pursuit of Solomon. (They will stay behind and manacles the prisoners.)

Plus, there is the other escaped mercenary to worry about. Tuck could try to get Mutt to track down that escaped merc, but I'm assuming the PCs will want to stick together and catch the evil cleric first.


----------



## Knightfall




----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Posted for Tim.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI for you guys!



Spoiler



World of Kulan Discord Server: Join the World of Kulan Discord Server!

Link is active for 1 day.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, the combat is now officially completed. Well done!


----------



## Knightfall

I'll work out the XP later on tonight.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Posted a roleplaying response for Tim


----------



## Knightfall

*Total XP:* 8,400
2,100 XP Each

Vinccenzo gets the same amount but wasn't used in the calculation per character.

EDIT: Wow, I'm tired. I messed up the initial calculation very badly.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> FYI for you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> World of Kulan Discord Server: Join the World of Kulan Discord Server!
> 
> Link is active for 1 day.



Can you please reinvite me on discord? Thanks


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Can you please reinvite me on discord? Thanks



Sent you a PM with a new link.


----------



## Knightfall

Time to sleep.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

So close.... this brings me to 19,240.... need 21,000 for 6th level. So close, I can taste it!


----------



## Neurotic

Kill Akos


----------



## Knightfall

BTW, today I'm going to concentrate on updating the Crow God game, but I'll keep an eye on this thread, in case you guys have any questions.

I'm assuming that while Tim and Tuck ran down Solomon, Akos was helping to manacle the mercenaries who surrendered and checking to see if the fallen foes are dead or unconscious. Or is he more concerned with any of the guards with injuries?

Vinccenzo already checked Odhran and he's truly dead. Mani is just unconscious.


----------



## Neurotic

Akos took care of the charging 'my life sucks' sword.

Then fallen guards.
Then wounded guards.
Then fallen Swords


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall As per the Facebook Message, I believe I had Tim's XP amount wrong. I wasn't counting the XP from before (on the Piazza) and therefore, Tim should be 6th Level Fighter (7th Character Level, with the +1 LA) now.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Akos took care of the charging 'my life sucks' sword.
> 
> Then fallen guards.
> Then wounded guards.
> Then fallen Swords



Okay, good to know.


----------



## Knightfall

I need to go back and edit my posts. It seems I failed to do the Concentration check correctly.

Disregard, wrong thread.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

LOL had me worried there for a second. Thought Mani was gonna try to pull a fast one.


----------



## Knightfall

New psot is up, and now I'm gonig back to bed.


----------



## Neurotic

Heal check: 1D20+10 = [2]+10 = 12


Apparently not caring enough : Or distracted by the story


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so Akos stabilizes only one of the fallen mercenaries as -8 hp.

The leaves the PCs and Regulars with five prisoners including Mani and the unconscious mercenary.


----------



## Knightfall

Creating new virtual miniature designs for the various key NPCs that your PCs have interacted with in this game. I'd already added one for Custodio with his NPC stats and I just updated the image for Lord Commander Reginald Oakfirst as well. I'll be using these image to create virtual tokens for Worldographer, as well.

Anyway, just thought I'd share them with you guys.

p.s. I've already done images for the various NPCs for the Crow God games, as well.


----------



## Knightfall

My next post for the game likely won't be until early next week.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm going to try to get a new post done before the end of this coming weekend.


----------



## Scotley

I think we are both wrong on Breva's attacks. Sorry. 

With power attack: If you attack with a two-handed weapon, or with a one-handed weapon wielded in two hands, instead add twice the number subtracted from your attack rolls. So 2=handed sword is +6 for a +3 power attack. +6 for Str of 18 using a two handed weapon. +1 for the magic weapon  for a total of +13 on damage. I was working from memory and was thinking weapons specialization as well. I don't know why. So the correct answer is +13. I will be more careful. He does have Extra Smite and Power smite as well. So he's good for 4 smites a day at this level. I expect he'd have gotten around to using some smites if I had flaked out on you all. I'm doing my best to pull myself together and be an active participant again.


----------



## Knightfall

New post is up.


----------



## Knightfall

My dad passed away Monday morning, so I'm going to be MIA a lot for the foreseeable future. This game and the Crow God game will continue, as writing updates for the game will be a good distraction. But, don't worry, I won't push myself to update a lot.

Thanks guys,

Knightfall (Robert P. Blezard)


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> My dad passed away Monday morning, so I'm going to be MIA a lot for the foreseeable future. This game and the Crow God game will continue, as writing updates for the game will be a good distraction. But, don't worry, I won't push myself to update a lot.
> 
> Thanks guys,
> 
> Knightfall (Robert P. Blezard)




My condolences  No worries, we will wait


----------



## JustinCase

My condolences Robert. Take care and take the time you need.


----------



## Knightfall

Heartbroken
					

It has been a terrible week and a half for me and my sister Victoria. Late yesterday morning, around Noon, we got word from the General Hospital that our dad, Edward (Ted) Blezard, passed away. My …




					robertpblezard.wordpress.com


----------



## Scotley

You have my condolences as well. Will be here when you are ready to continue. Glad to talk anytime as well.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm going to try to write an update today, but it might not happen... just FYI.


----------



## Knightfall

Reply is up.


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke, did you want to add a post for the Bluffside game before I reply to it?


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Yeah, doing that as we speak.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall Done.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall Done.



Saw it. I'll post a reply tomorrow.

I'll also try to get you that Northlands/Ragik Peninsula map tomorrow too.


----------



## Knightfall

Sorry about the lack of an update. I've not been feeling up to it lately. 

I'll try to get something up by the end of the weekend, but I can't promise anything right now.


----------



## Knightfall

New post is finally up. Sorry it took so long.

You know what, I really need to stop apologizing right now. You guys get it.


----------



## JustinCase

Like I also said to Knightfall through PM... Apologies for my abrupt disappearance. Switching to a new job has taken up all of my time; hopefully I'll settle in quickly so I can get more active again.

DM, feel free to NPC my character for now. And thanks for reaching out.


----------



## Knightfall

Expect a post from me either later on today or tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

New post is up!


----------



## Knightfall

New post is also up for Falen.


----------



## Knightfall




----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, did you want Akos to help Herleva calm down the old matronly noblewoman, go down into the secret passage with Tuck and Breva, or run with Tim and Vinccenzo to take Mani to the Bluffside Regulars barracks?

And I guess I should ask you too, @Scotley, do you want to have Breva go down into the secret passage or stay up in the guard post?


----------



## Neurotic

Posted - Akos is calming people down and including Falen in the party


----------



## Knightfall

My plan is to post tomorrow after physio or Thursday.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so I just finished a phone appointment with my therapist and it was quite emotional. Before she called, I had been planning on starting my reply for Big Tim. She advised that I try to get some more rest and then go for a walk later. So, I'm going to put off writing a new post until later on tonight... or maybe tomorrow.

First thing, more sleep. I hope I can get my headache to go away.


----------



## Knightfall

New post added for Tim and Vinccenzo. I'll be adding another new post tomorrow for the other PCs at the Gate of Scales.


----------



## Knightfall

New post up for Akos, Breva, Falen, and Tuck.

Breva and Tuck are in the guard post when the Iron Gate construct rises into the sky, but Akos and Falen are outside on the street and both hear it and see it.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

reporting in, just not quite active duty. getting caught up on some stuff, still.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> reporting in, just not quite active duty. getting caught up on some stuff, still.



No worries. Like I said over Facebook, if you have any questions about where we are in the game, just ask.


----------



## Knightfall

Waiting for you guys... but no rush. I have maps to work on today.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Whose turn is it?


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Whose turn is it?



There isn't any combat going on for the Bluffside game.

Big Tim and Vinccenzo are just outside the Regulars Barracks. They just went through the Iron Gate.


----------



## Knightfall

If you meant the Crow God game, Angus is up!


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

keep running vincenzo. I will look at his mistakes after work at  2115gmt


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> keep running vincenzo. I will look at his mistakes after work at  2115gmt



Got it. No worries. 

BTW, is he supposed to be Neutral?


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Knightfall said:


> Got it. No worries.
> 
> BTW, is he supposed to be Neutral?



that question and others will soon be answered as I work on fixing this character.

ps, i am working in firefox now


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Alignment N chosen to reflect Rogishness in his heart and  the willingness to meter out bland justice to any who inflict crimes against the wizardly schools.



Spoiler: dm eyes only



I am thinking this as his past: He is really from Castillion, but after seeing a friend and fellow wizard get "taught a lesson" for a minor magical prank, the punishment involving having his arms and legs twisted and bent by an invisible creature, until the bones shattered then he was left in the street screaming. his death finally came when a mounted patrol rode down the street at a gallop, trampling the young man.

all for just placing a light spell on the rump of an old man who was beating a child with his cane.

Vinccenzo was known by the guard as an 'associate' of the punished "criminal" and was being watched for, so he had to smuggle himself out of the city by hiding on the under side of a manure cart with all of his earthly belongings he could carry with him. 

He made his way to Bluff side as a sell sword until he finally made it.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

11*4 + 4 + 2+3+1 *5 = 44+4+30=78  i have 12 too many ranks spent

is this what you have too @Knightfall ?


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> 11*4 + 4 + 2+3+1 *5 = 44+4+30=78  i have 12 too many ranks spent
> 
> is this what you have too @Knightfall ?



Yes, your total skill ranks should be 78.


----------



## Knightfall

... wrong OOC thread.


----------



## Knightfall

New post added.

I'll post a reply in response to Akos tomorrow. Time to sleep.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so here's a map of the area of Old City where the PCs currently are located. Akos, Breva, Falen, and Tuck are located at location #1. Location #2 is where Tuck saw the troop of Regulars being marched by the strange commander. Location #3 is where Tim and Vinccenzo rushed by Captain Emenheiser and the other Honor Guards of the Lord Mayor. Location #4 is where Tim and Vinccenzo met Captain Launceleyn and the other Elites of Riftwatch and where they were standing when they witnessed the Iron Gate being opened. Location #5 is where Tim and Vinny encountered Commander Mildenhall on the other side of the gate. Location #6 is the entryway into the Prison Tower.


----------



## Knightfall

@Aust Thale, @Neurotic, @Scotley,

New post added for the scene at the Gate of Scales.


----------



## Knightfall

@1_particular_person and @Tellerian Hawke, I'll add another post for Tim and Vinny a bit later. Need to have lunch!


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so my next post will be some reaction that happens around Old City with the opening of the Iron Gate. A bit of exposition that will lead to my post for Tim and Vinccenzo.


----------



## Knightfall

Need to rest for a bit. Tired and sore. I'll post again... later. Hopefully tonight. Or tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

Post for Big Tim and Vinccenzo added.


----------



## Knightfall

New post added.

All the PC are together!


----------



## JustinCase

Alright, so I tried to read everything since last I posted in the IC thread, but it's a lot. We caught Mani and he is now imprisoned, the Scaled Gates were deserted but there is a holding cell with a secret entrance that is not explored yet, and the Iron Gate has opened. 

Did I miss anything important?


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Alright, so I tried to read everything since last I posted in the IC thread, but it's a lot. We caught Mani and he is now imprisoned, the Scaled Gates were deserted but there is a holding cell with a secret entrance that is not explored yet, and the Iron Gate has opened.
> 
> Did I miss anything important?



I think that's everything.

There was also the major fight against the members of the Rising Swords and some of them are imprisoned in the guard post of the Gate of Scales.

Initially, the PCs were going to go right into the secret passage, but Tim didn't want to leave Mani locked up in the gate's cells, so he and Vinny rushed the doppelganger to the barracks. I'd had Tim, Tuck, and Breva down into the secret passage but reversed that decision when @Tellerian Hawke decided to have Tim _run_ Mani to Riftwatch. Of course, @Neurotic didn't want Akos to do more running. Heh. 

There are Mani's accusations about a shop called The Cross Candles near the Gardens being a front for a thieves' guild. As well, he told the PCs that there are other doppelgangers in Bluffside and, at least, two of them are working for Phelix Del Cannitha.

And while the PCs caught Mani, there is still a killer on the loose. Mani didn't take responsibility for killing the Lord Mayor, Horatio Hollingsworth, and no one is sure if the man's wife killed him or if he was killed by someone else.

There is also the mysterious creature hidden somewhere in the untamed depths of the Eastern Gardens as well. Plus, Tuck will want to try to find a cure for Sylemis.  Tuck's situation with the 'dire rats' in the bakery still has to be resolved

There is the Jade Thicket back near Spindle's Apothecary that Akos wants to explore at some point. Could the legend of the thicket help the PCs prepare against Phelix? Could the power that might be lost in its tangles be a cure for the curse inflicting the dragori-fehr monk?

Newcomer, Falen, has his own concerns about a group of assassins known as The Dusk who might be on his trail and their connection to Phelix and the death of the ambassador of Ticinum. Of course, only @Aust Thale's PC knows about those details, so far. Although, he might be revealing them to Oakfirst soon. Falen also has to go see the ambassador's relative in the Temple District at some point.

Breva is in the middle of a mess that seems to point to corruption in Bluffside. That would be a hard fact for a paladin to ignore. He has to answer to Sir Silvon as much as Custodio does, although he has more free reign.

Of course, there is the ultimate goal of going back to near the Gardens and going through the portal to confront Phelix on his home turf. The PCs know his enclave is in an adjacent plane that they already have the portal key for and Akos is 99% certain he can get the group through the portal without any problems. He's just not sure he can get them back as easily.

Is the Renegade some sort of mastermind who is distracting the PCs with ambushes and unrelated mysteries or is it all connected beyond the scope of Phelix's machinations?


----------



## Knightfall

Oh, and there seems to be a rise in activity of a clandestine group, from nearby Sordadon, known as the Golden Sabres. This group is known for all sorts of illegal activity but usually confined its activities to the canal city floating in the sea out beyond the Cavern Harbor of Bluffside's Undercity. They've been hassling Spindle and other shopkeepers in Old City. More than likely, the Sabres aren't confining their new activities to just Old City.

They are the prime suspects, in Mariana's mind, of the street theft of some of the gear that was being used by the Rising Swords mercenaries. Several swords and a shield were taken and few other items off of the dead bodies. None of Odhran's possessions were taken. Mariana was hovering over the dead body of her cousin's husband.

The PCs will likely be able to claim some, if not all, of the gear of the Rising Swords. They also have Mani's possessions. Those didn't taken to the barracks with the doppelganger when Tim rushed Mani there. (I think Tuck has the items, but I'm not 100% sure.)


----------



## Knightfall

*TREASURE SUMMARY*
Here is the gear the PCs can claim from the previous fights they've had against both the Guild assassins and the Loyalists that ambushed them in two different places.

*Silverbow Inn*
The gear from the Silverbow Inn was left with the Regulars guards that showed up near the end of the fight. The PCs can put in a claim for the items below at the Barracks of the Old City Division. If they don't claim these items, the gear will go to the Regulars.

A writ has been sent to the Old Oakfirst Manor that the Lord Commander is letting the PCs use. At this point, the PCs aren't aware that they can claim this gear but the halfling butler, Carter, will send a runner out with a note for them, so the PCs will have a chance to claim the item, as long as they do it soon.

Shylock
Leather Armor (very fine; could be masterwork; damaged in fight)
A case with 5 masterwork bolts
Hand Crossbow
Pouch (Belt)

Coins (5 pp, 15 gp, 10 sp)
Three gems
Other Assassin
Hand Crossbow
Masterwork Dagger (w/sheath)
Masterwork Leather Armor
Masterwork Short Sword (w/sheath)
Pouch (Belt)

Two unidentified _magical potions_

*Loyalists' Gear* (Ambush in Throwdown Alley)
The items from the fight with the three Loyalists were left under the watch of a few guards and Lady Émilienne. She makes sure all these items make it to the manor. They don't have to make a claim at the barracks. She didn't have time to get anything identified, however.

Helmet with Visor
Masterwork Longsword (w/sheath)
Two unidentified _magical rings_
Masterwork Spiked Gauntlet
Masterwork Chainmail
Two unidentified _magical cloaks_
Masterwork Light Metal Shield [x2]
Disguise Kit
Masterwork Daggers [x3]
Pouches (Belt) [x3]

Five unidentified _magical potions_

*Mani’s Gear*
This is the gear that Mani had on him. None of the special items have been identified. Note the set of skeleton keys that he had on him. Those keys likely allowed him to get into places that he normally wouldn't have been able to without them.

Mani's unidentified_ magical dagger_ | Akos thinks it might be a _dagger of venom_
An unidentified _crystalline amulet_
An unidentified _crystalline mask_
An unidentified _magical ring_
A set of unidentified _magical bracers_
Pouch (Belt)

A set of 8 skeleton keys
Coins (13 gp)
A flask containing something unusual (might be some sort of acid or alchemical solution)
An unidentified _magical wand_

*Gear of the Rising Swords*
Here is the gear that remains after the battle with the members of the Rising Swords. a few of the items were stolen by thieves on the street while the Regulars were trying to keep the crowds back from the bodies. I've noted some of the major items that were stolen (and obviously taken). A few of the armor items are damaged and would need to be repaired.

Note that the prisoners are still wearing their armor but their other gear has been taken from them.

Brychan
Light Wooden Shield *[stolen]*
Longbow
Longsword (w/sheath)
Masterwork Studded Leather *[damaged]*
Quiver of Arrows (x10)
Silver Pendant with a Precious Gem
Pouch (Belt)

Coins (41 gp, 13 cp)

Castañon de Durgos
A fine breastplate that is likely _magical_ *[slight damage]*
An unidentified _magical belt_
An unidentified _magical cloak_
Masterwork Dagger (w/sheath)
Masterwork Heavy Metal Shield *[badly dented, needs major repairs]*
Unidentified _magical gloves_
His wicked-looking scimitar, which was likely masterwork or _magical_ *[stolen]*

Fine sheath for stolen scimitar (this would be worth around 100 to 200 gp just by itself)
Pouch (Belt)

Three unidentified magical potions

Mambru (prisoner)
Chainmail *[slight damage]*
Dagger (w/sheath)
Light Metal Shield *[slight damage, stolen]*
Masterwork Longsword (w/sheath)
Pouch (Belt)

Coins (36 gp)
Pouch (Belt)

An unidentified _magical potion_
Narzissa (prisoner)
Light Wooden Shield *[slight damage]*
Longbow
Longsword (w/sheath)
Masterwork Studded Leather* [slight damage]*
Pouch (Belt)

Coins (45 gp, 5 sp)

Reignold
Chainmail *[damaged]*
Dagger (w/sheath)
Light Metal Shield *[damaged]*
Masterwork Longsword (w/sheath)
Two Pouches (Belt)

One with coins (44 gp)
One with an unidentified _magical potion_

Savvas (unconscious prisoner)
Chainmail *[slight damage]*
Dagger (w/sheath)
Light Metal Shield *[slight damage]*
Masterwork Longsword (w/sheath)
Pouch (Belt)

An unidentified _magical potion_

Solomon (prisoner)
Light Wooden Shield
Masterwork Chain Shirt
Masterwork Club
_Unholy Symbol of the Sufferer_

*Other Treasure*
I'm sure there is other gear that I've forgotten, but this is the important stuff. I haven't added the gifts that Oakfirst provided the PCs when he gave them use of his old family home.

Lady Pomander’s Stipend (500 pp)
_Bag of Holding_


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

We need to get this stuff identified and distributed!! We could all use a POWER UPGRADE  LOL


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

I am particularly interested in the magical
belt


----------



## Neurotic

I'll obviously take wands and such since we don't really have casters anymore  

Of course, whatever you can use (paladin for cure wands...) take it.


----------



## JustinCase

Those skeleton keys. 

Sure, magical items are powerful, but the sheer number of possibilities a skeleton key provides is, to me and to Tuck, far more relevant.


----------



## JustinCase

Oh, and possibly Tuck could use wands. The Ranger spell list is extremely small, but still.


----------



## Knightfall

Reminder... any PC with ranks in Spellcraft can identify each potion with a successful check (DC 25).


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Knightfall said:


> New post added.
> 
> All the PC are together!



.. .. .. .. .. For now .. .. ..


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Neurotic said:


> I'll obviously take wands and such since we don't really have casters anymore
> 
> Of course, whatever you can use (paladin for cure wands...) take it.



i am a caster, and we have over 25 items needing identification, just to let every one know


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

delete


----------



## Neurotic

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> i am a caster, and we have over 25 items needing identification, just to let every one know



Sorry, you weren't available for a time 

Once we get to a peaceful place, we'll work on it


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

.. .. .. "Once we get to a peaceful place," .. .. ..

Which is DEFINITELY not the secret passage.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

What?! A little paranoia in a player keeps the character alive!


----------



## Knightfall

Right now, I'm waiting for @Aust Thale to introduce Falen to the other PCs.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> I think that's everything.
> 
> _(An entire chapter of things I didn't mention.) _


----------



## Knightfall

@Aust Thale:
Okay, so I saw your post. I'll reply to it tomorrow (Tuesday). FYI, a Natural 20 on a skill check is considered a 30 for my games, so Falen rolled a 39. I assume that is a Knowledge (local) check, right?

EDIT: I forgot that as relative newcomer to the city, Falen would have a -2 circumstance penalty to Knowledge (local) until he gets more settled in Bluffside. Still, the roll is a 37.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I'm going to post for this game before heading back into combat for the Crow God game. But, lunch first.


----------



## Knightfall

@Aust Thale:


Spoiler: For Aust Thale Only



I think the main reason that Falen knows so much about the Iron Gate and its Construct is that one of Lord Max's hobbies is the study of constructs both mundane and magical. Falen learned a lot about Bluffside's moving gate construct during late night conversation with his mentor. Lord Max is bit obsessed with the *Great Gate Construct* and tends to believe everything he 'uncovers' about it. If he finds out that Falen actually witnessed the gate being opened, he will be very jealous.

The last time the Iron Gate was opened was when the city was under siege from the Underearth from an army of morlocks. (Morlocks replace the drow in Kulan's underdark.) During the *Morlock Siege*, the Iron Gate was opened to allow the Palace Guards and Regulars from Old City's barracks to get to the walls surrounding the Old City Rift quickly. The morlocks tried to use the Great Gate Construct as a ladder to Bluffside. They also invaded parts of the Undercity during siege and carried off animals, goods, and even people into the Underearth. The history of that war says that the morlocks were stopped before they reached Old City, but many years ago Lord Max uncovered documents that state that there was a running battle against the morlocks in the streets of the district itself.

(Note: I haven't decided exactly how long ago the siege was but it will be more than 65 years ago.)

Falen already knew all the following information about the Iron Gate and its Construct that Sergeant Herleva spoke aloud in the street in front of the Gate of Scales:


			
				Knightfall said:
			
		

> "The Great Gate Construct was built generations ago by the steam gnomes. At first, it was merely a curiosity and barely moved at all. Over time, the gnomes and the Wizard Council enhanced it to be able to perform more complex movements. It used to stand in the center of The Grand Gallery in front of the Palace. It was moved into the Old City Rift for maintenance and never came out again. Morlocks tried to invade Bluffside through the rift and after they were repelled, the Construct was repurposed to stand guard near the top of the rift and open the Iron Gate."



Falen knows that the construction of the Great Gate Construct included not only steam gnomes, but also the Wizard Council of Bluffside. Dwarves were also pivotal in its creation and eventual integration into the Iron Gate. It is true that a version of the construct once stood in the Grand Gallery but, the construct that exists now in the Old City Rift isn't the exact same creation that once stood proudly in front of the Palace of Bluffside. The original *Palace Construct* was almost completely destroyed during the siege and pieces of it were repurposed to create the Great Gate Construct. The Palace Construct was created around the same time that the construction of Old City was completed

(The original Palace Construct might be partially based on the construct of Warforged, which exist on Kulan. The Great Gate Construct isn't sentient, but Lord Max 'believes' the original one was sentient.)

The gate has never been opened again since (as far as anyone knows, but Lord Max 'believes' otherwise). The tunnels the morlocks had used to reach Old City under the rift either collapsed during the ten-day siege or were sealed off afterwards. There are parts of the Undercity beneath Old City that are also sealed off or restricted to The Five (and their most trusted allies).

Falen knows the Iron Gate is considered vital to Bluffside's inner defenses, and that it's, typically, only opened during political ceremonies or in times of great crisis. (It's the former that makes Lord Max believe the Iron Gate has been opened since the time of the Morlock Siege.) Otherwise, the Iron Gate remains closed by the order of The Five! Lord Max once told him that he certain there is a secret way through the Iron Gate that doesn't include using the Construct to open it. More than likely there is a secret passage from Riftwatch to the barracks on the other side. Lord Max isn't _completely_ sure it exists, but he thinks it is a logical idea.

Falen also knows that only The Five can give the order to open the Iron Gate, although it hasn't always been the case. For it to be opened means that either someone gave the order without The Five's blessing or the crisis in Bluffside is spiraling out of control. (Falen has no way of knowing at this point.) It used to be that the Head of the Bluffside Regulars could order the Iron Gate to be opened. Currently, Lord Commander Oakfirst holds that position. There used to be only *one* Lord Commander but now there are more than a dozen that hold the title of Lord Commander. Lord Max thinks this is why The Five restricted anyone else from being able to open the Iron Gate. It is a symbol of military stability but also of political will.

Think of it like a Roman General crossing the Rubicon and bringing his troops into Rome. It's not something you do if you want to stay on the good side of the senate, although Bluffside doesn't have a _true_ senate. There are *The Five* -- the Great Noble Families that rule the city but are merchant lords not monarchs. There is the *Adamantine Security Council* that has only one charge: ensure the safety of the adamantine within the Mining District. There is the *Wizard Council*, which holds sway over the Wizard District and its dealings with the government. There are the various religions of the Temple District with the *Twelve Gods of Bluffside* being the most key. There is the *Inner Sanctum of the Vault*, which has absolute control over all adamantine trade that leaves the city through sea routes. There are the guards of the *Bluffside Regulars* and *The Elites* who stand above them, as well as the scouts and wilderness warriors of the *Bluffside Mountain Rangers*. And, there are many adventurers who call Bluffside home; most of them retired either by choice or due to trauma.

All of these groups play a part in the power structure of Bluffside, but only a member of The Five can order the Iron Gate to be opened. At least, that's what The Five insist and want the citizens of Bluffside to believe to be true!


----------



## Knightfall

New post is added.


----------



## Knightfall

Must lie down for a while. I can feel a bad headache coming on...  

I'll check back in later and post a reply for @Tellerian Hawke, at the very least.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Aust Thale Great post, dude! Bravo!


----------



## Knightfall

I've added my reply for @Tellerian Hawke and @Aust Thale!


----------



## Knightfall

Knowledge (local) checks for those who want to know if their PCs know anything about either the Arreptitii or The Dusk. Knowledge (history) would be useful too.

@Neurotic:


Spoiler: For Neurotic Only



Loremaster Ákos already knows who the Arreptitii are or, at least, he immediately makes the connection between that word and Phelix's followers, the Loyalists. Arreptitii means "the fanatics" in Ticin, the language of the Imperial Lands of Ticinum to the northeast of Bluffside across the Red Mountains (or Montagne Rosse).

While Falen also speaks Ticin, he didn't make the connection between the Loyalists and the word "Arreptitii," which is likely code. (Falen hasn't heard Phelix's followers referred to as Loyalists.) Of course, at this point, Ákos does not know where this coded information that Falen has access to comes from, but he can make an educated guess.

Ákos already knows that the Old Empire Lands, as they are sometimes called, once ruled over almost all the lands north of the Montagne Rosse, as well as Kingdom of Tarminan, which sits just north of Bluffside. Its expansive empire broke up in 998 BR (Bluffside Reckoning), which was 474 years ago. Besides Tarminan and the current Imperial Lands, the current kingdoms and empires known as Falia, Kalmonte, Montresor, Novarum, Oakenvale (†), Talangrán, and the Vinovian Protectorate were all once a part of the Ticinum Empire at its height.

While the Kingdom of Várad to the east of Montage Rosse was never officially part of that empire under its current name, a great deal of its current territory was once controlled by Ticinum as what the Ticins called barbarian lands. Várad arose after the breakup of the empire (but I haven't yet decided how old Várad is as a kingdom). Várad stands between Ticinum in the west and Tumnor in the east, although some sages consider Várad to be a part of Tumnor, which is not true at all.

(Tumnor is another expansive empire that is more "Holy Roman Empire" compared to Ticinum, which is more "old school" Roman Empire. In truth, it's going to be a lot more complicated than that... but that's the simplest explanation.)

FYI, I'm currently working on a timeline for the Western Lands of Kanpur. It's something brand new that I've been meaning to create for some time. 

† Oakenvale was known by another name back then but it's not something Ákos would know off the top of his head.


----------



## JustinCase

Usually Tuck is well-informed, but on this subject... Not so much. 

Knowledge local: 1D20+8 = [2]+8 = 10


----------



## Neurotic

Sense motive vs Falen: 1D20+8 = [18]+8 = 26

Will post in the morning


----------



## Knightfall

Aust Thale, roll a Bluff check vs. Akos Sense Motive check (DC 26).



Spoiler: Opposed Bluff Check



Falen - Bluff check vs Akos Sense Motive check (DC26): 1D20+1 = [14]+1 = 15


----------



## Knightfall

I will try to post a reply sometime tonight but tomorrow is more likely.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

--Whoops, wrong thread.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Sense motive vs Falen: 1D20+8 = [18]+8 = 26
> 
> Will post in the morning



Okay, so I rolled the opposed Bluff check for Falen...



Spoiler: For Neurotic (and Aust Thale) Only



Neurotic,

Okay, so Akos is pretty sure that Falen isn't telling Commander Oakfirst the whole story. Yes, there was likely a ship and a journey but there wasn't a lost treasure chest or pirates or a sea monster. For some reason, Falen doesn't want to give up details about why he has the information. Perhaps he is protecting someone he cares about or simply trusts. An old friend or a family member, maybe? Akos is fairly certain that Falen isn't protecting Phelix or any of his cronies.

Akos is also certain that Falen is telling the truth about the Dusk being in Bluffside, or at the very least, Falen believes 100% that the Dusk are in Bluffside and it has the half-hobgoblin very worried. More than likely the Dusk are after him for what he knows about them and about Phelix Del Cannitha. Akos can also sense that Falen does believe that _Waldo_ leads the Dusk.

The Loremaster doesn't think that Falen is passing along a secret message to someone else on the street (such as the nobleman or one of the guards), but Akos can't tell if Falen has been _dominated_ or if a _geas_ has been placed on him. He's definitely not under the influence of a _charm person_ spell.

@Aust Thale,

Falen might be able to figure out that Akos has seen through the wildest parts of his Bluff to Commander Oakfirst. It requires a Sense Motive check as a Hunch (DC 20).

Falen - Sense Motive [Hunch] (DC 20): 1D20+7 = [6]+7 = 13 (failure)

So, he has no idea that Akos has seen through his exaggerated story. Akos fey heritage makes him hard for Falen to read.


--------------
BTW,
I was planning on writing my next reply before I go to physio today, but I've run out of time. Had to do laundry and run the dishwasher. I will see how I feel after physio and a trip to the grocery store, and if I'm up for it, I'll post later on in the afternoon or late tonight.


----------



## Knightfall

New post is up!


----------



## Knightfall

Bluffside's 10 Most Wanted


----------



## Knightfall

New reply is up. Heading to bed.


----------



## Neurotic

*Damania Hollingsworth:* The wife of the deceased Lord Mayor, Horatio Hollingsworth. She is wanted for questioning regarding his murder and remains the No. 1 suspect.

What do we think about this? was she replaced at some point with a doppelganger and simply used as a scapegoat now? 
What does Akos know of the woman? Was she into the politics and out for personal power?


----------



## Knightfall

The first two room under the Gate of Scales...


----------



## Knightfall

The partially-obscured *white square* shows where the hole is located in the guard post 20 feet above the PCs. Tuck can see with his darkvision that the central part of the floor in the northern chamber is made out of metal. He can't really see the corner columns in that room, but I figured I'd show them anyway.


----------



## Knightfall

Added statues to the maps. Sorry about that.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Is there any way to re-light the torch? Or did I ruin it?


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Is there any way to re-light the torch? Or did I ruin it?



It's ruined, but Breva has two sunrods that could be used. Custodio has two sunrods as well and two torches in his _handy haversack_.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm going to wait until tomorrow to post again. I need to stop staying up past 2 A.M. writing posts.


----------



## Knightfall

New post added earlier in the evening. I'm done for the day. Time to sleep soon.


----------



## Knightfall

New post added.

Only Custodio and Falen have yet to descend into the small room. There isn't any room for them at this point. Well, there could be but it would be even more cramped and uncomfortable.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Does anyone have any reservations about Tim advancing a bit? The purpose is twofold: first, to see whether or not the statues will animate when Tim draws close, and second, to give everyone else a bit more room.
I was thinking about having Tim advance to the position shown below. Thoughts?


----------



## Knightfall

*For @Tellerian Hawke:*

Squeezing​In some cases, you may have to squeeze into or through an area that isn’t as wide as the space you take up. You can squeeze through or into a space that is at least half as wide as your normal space. Each move into or through a narrow space counts as if it were 2 squares, and while squeezed in a narrow space you take a –4 penalty on attack rolls and a –4 penalty to AC.

When a Large creature (which normally takes up four squares) squeezes into a space that’s one square wide, the creature’s miniature figure occupies two squares, centered on the line between the two squares. For a bigger creature, center the creature likewise in the area it squeezes into.

A creature can squeeze past an opponent while moving but it can’t end its movement in an occupied square.

To squeeze through or into a space less than half your space’s width, you must use the Escape Artist skill. You can’t attack while using Escape Artist to squeeze through or into a narrow space, you take a –4 penalty to AC, and you lose any Dexterity bonus to AC.


----------



## Neurotic

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Does anyone have any reservations about Tim advancing a bit? The purpose is twofold: first, to see whether or not the statues will animate when Tim draws close, and second, to give everyone else a bit more room.
> I was thinking about having Tim advance to the position shown below. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 137688



Go ahead.  if the enemy behind Tucks door really is vermin type, it will not come after us. And you may need the space for fighting


----------



## JustinCase

Good idea.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@JustinCase Is the door with the (possible) giant spider the one directly to our South? Or is somewhere else? I am confused.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @JustinCase Is the door with the (possible) giant spider the one directly to our South? Or is somewhere else? I am confused.



It's the door to the west. Akos was checking the door to the east. The one to the south is directly behind Tim.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall Oh ok, those doors were hard to see, but I see 'em now. Related topic: Do you agree with my analysis that the narrow hallway is roughly 1.5 squares wide, as opposed to the normal hallway width of 2 squares? (See spoiler for picture)



Spoiler: Hallway Analysis


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall Oh ok, those doors were hard to see, but I see 'em now. Related topic: Do you agree with my analysis that the narrow hallway is roughly 1.5 squares wide, as opposed to the normal hallway width of 2 squares? (See spoiler for picture)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hallway Analysis
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 137724



Okay, I have this sense you're trying to convince me that the choke point is wide enough that Tim shouldn't have to squeeze through. For now, he's not in combat, so it doesn't really matter. However, if combat breaks out and he has to go back through the choke point, you will have to use the squeezing rules.

I looked them up specifically to try to figure out if he would have to or not using tactical movement, so I'm certain if the smaller area that Tim is occupying isn't as wide as the normal space (_not the size of the token_) he takes up during combat, he has to squeeze through. Remember that for combat purposes, the space a character takes up is defined as "the amount of floor space a creature requires to fight effectively" (PHB, p. 312).

Tim's not in combat right now, so don't worry about it if he doesn't have enough movement to get him to where you want to put him if there was combat. We'll only worry about it IF I call for an initiative roll. ;D


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Now that I have a clear idea of what's going on (I admit, I was a bit confused at first) I propose that everyone spread out into the narrow hallway (after having Tuck check for traps of course) and let Tim stay in the landing area, and open one of the doors (you guys can choose which one); that way, danger comes to the tank of the party, and not the squishies 

@Knightfall Not trying to convince you of NO squeezing, just hoping for a reduced penalty  lol


----------



## JustinCase

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @JustinCase Is the door with the (possible) giant spider the one directly to our South? Or is somewhere else? I am confused.




Yeah, I was confused too. But now we’ve got answers.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall Not trying to convince you of NO squeezing, just hoping for a reduced penalty  lol



I'm going to have to say no, because I think there is a feat that does that for a character. I think it is called Close-Quarter Fighting. I have to check.

EDIT: Nope, that's not it.


----------



## Knightfall

Hmm, there is this regional trait from the PFSRD that we could use if there is isn't something official for v.3.5. It reduces the penalties to -2. If I can't find an official trait or feat by the time Tim levels up, then I'll say Tim (or any of the other PCs) can take it.





__





						Suck In Your Gut (Any) – d20PFSRD
					






					www.d20pfsrd.com
				




I love that name!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

It says trait, but I assume we can spend a feat to get it? Tim might not be able to take it for awhile, because I have his feats planned for the next few levels. But I think that makes sense; it won't be because of growing up in tunnels, it will be because eventually, he will have adventured enough in tunnels to grow accustomed to them.


----------



## Knightfall

Yeah, or we'll just turn it into a house rule feat. That might be the simplest thing if there isn't a v.3.5 equivalent.


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke, did you want to add a post before I reply to @JustinCase's post?


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Yes, I will do that right now.


----------



## Knightfall

Quoting @Tellerian Hawke from Facebook PM...


> *Tunnel Fighting* from _Dungeonscape_ (p. 46) or _Races of Stone_ (p. 145) is what you're looking for.  All it requires is a BAB +1 and it's a Fighter Bonus Feat to boot.  You take no penalty on your attack rolls or to AC when squeezing into or through a tight space.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

there is a pathfinder feat that allows you to take 2 traits, as traits are half-power feats in pathfinder.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

*



			"It's a trap,"
		
Click to expand...


*


> Tuck mutters




is this the same as :     ?


----------



## JustinCase

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> is this the same as :     ?
> 
> View attachment 137753



Yes! Emphatically yes!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Note: I didn't want you guys to move all the way into the far room; just one or two squares into the narrow halway, just to give me enough room to fight once I open a door or two


----------



## Knightfall

Second notification test post for @Scotley.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I'll post again either later on tonight or early tomorrow. It's been crazy hot here over the three or four days, but there is finally some wind and rain and chance of thundershowers, so I'm relaxing a bit and enjoying my favorite type of Spring/Summer weather.


----------



## Knightfall

New post added.

All the PCs and two NPCs are now in the dungeon under the Gate of Scales.


----------



## Knightfall

Expanded map...


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Knightfall, I  hope you are able to get rest in the heat. IIRC, you do not have A/C because of the moderate temperatures normally year round.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Knightfall, I  hope you are able to get rest in the heat. IIRC, you do not have A/C because of the moderate temperatures normally year round.



Today was a good day. The temperature has swung back down to reasonable. There was a lot of rain yesterday and it is cloudy and cool today.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

ah, good. Very glad for you.


----------



## Knightfall

Took at breaking from posting this weekend to allow anyone who is behind to catch up, and because I've been working my compiled timeline for the western lands of Kanpur and a refresh of hex map for The Northwest in Worldographer.


----------



## Knightfall

New reply added.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Making a roll for knowledge devotion bonus in the case of combat.
> 
> As for damage type, I read fairly recently it was lightning damage that heals/hastes flesh golems. Maybe poetic freedom? Or gargoylegolems are different?







__





						SRD:Flesh Golem - D&D Wiki
					






					www.dandwiki.com
				




It's the 5E version that says _Aversion to Fire_.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Frankenstein's Monster [flesh golum] had an aversin to fire, possibly the basis of the 5e rule?


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Frankenstein's Monster [flesh golum] had an aversin to fire, possibly the basis of the 5e rule?



Probably.


----------



## Neurotic

Yeah, on both links it is lightning that heals/hastes. I thought I got senile fast and remembered wrong


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Yeah, on both links it is lightning that heals/hastes. I thought I got senile fast and remembered wrong



Uhm, okay. That's not what it says in PC Gen. The gargoyle golem is my own creation, but I based it on the flesh golem in PC Gen. Someone obviously entered it into the program wrong. I knew I should have doublechecked it in the MM.

*Gah!  *

Oh well, Akos is the Loremaster, so it makes sense that he would know better than Castellana. But for him to know better than her instructor would make me leery about what goes on in the academy.



Spoiler: For Neurotic



BTW, Akos has definitely heard of Llewellyn Keech, the academy's Master of Anatomy, although he's never met the man. He is said to be fairly pleasant, for a necromancer, but rumor has it he doesn't concern himself with morality or ethics. He lives to work and tinker with alchemy and artifice.

A Knowledge (local) roll will tell Akos more.


----------



## Knightfall

Ah, now I know what I did. I created it in PC Gen and then I CHANGED it in the document file I created (as per the info I posted). I had hoped to make it a surprise for your PCs but forgot about it. So, we can either have Akos be right and Castellana's teacher is wrong or Master Keech is right and Akos has forgotten that a gargoyle golem isn't _exactly_ the same as a flesh golem.


----------



## Knightfall

Anyway, it's getting late and I don't want to be up until 3 A.M. again tonight.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Ah, now I know what I did. I created it in PC Gen and then I CHANGED it in the document file I created (as per the info I posted). I had hoped to make it a surprise for your PCs but forgot about it. So, we can either have Akos be right and Castellana's teacher is wrong or Master Keech is right and Akos has forgotten that a gargoyle golem isn't _exactly_ the same as a flesh golem.



I'm fine either way. It can be a surprise, maybe _this_ specific golem is made different or they are all different. If it is only this one, it could be  a surprise for Akos later since he thinks he got this one wrong


----------



## Knightfall

This is what the Gargoyle Golem looks like...


----------



## Knightfall

Imagine that covered in an extra layer of stone-like leather armor with a collar around its neck made of bones. 

EDIT: Oh yeah, it's skin is covered in stiches like a flesh golem.


----------



## Knightfall




----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Neurotic  By the way, Tim is NOT against opening the other doors first, before we mess with the Gargoyle construct. He just wanted to let Breva know that when it comes to standing against a major threat, that he will back him up to the fullest.


----------



## Knightfall

Whoops, this was supposed to go here...   

Roll initiative!


----------



## JustinCase

Init Tuck: 1D20+4 = [18]+4 = 22


----------



## Tellerian Hawke




----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

initiative: 1D20+3 = [19]+3 = 22


----------



## Knightfall

*NPCs*
Custodio - Initiative: 1D20+2 = [1]+2 = 3 
Castellana - Initiative: 1D20+2 = [11]+2 = 13

*Gargoyle Golem*
Gargoyle Golem - Initiative: 1D20+1 = [17]+1 = 18


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order*
Tuck: 22
Vinccenzo: 22
Akos: 19
Gargoyle Golem: 18
Tim: 15
Castellana: 13
Breva: 12
Falen: 11
Mutt: 11
Custodio: 3

If @Neurotic's initiative roll for Akos beats my roll for the gargoyle golem, the unseen servant manages to get the collar off of the golem before it can move to attack.


----------



## Knightfall

Mutt - Initiative: 1D20+3 = [8]+3 = 11


----------



## Knightfall

Here is where I've placed all the characters for round one of combat. Since the unseen servant can only move 15 feet per round, I'm assuming Akos would have to be that close. The NPCs moved back into the choke point to let Tim through. Mutt is sitting next to Tuck who is doing his two-step out on the metal floor.

@JustinCase, I'm assuming Tuck is making his way to the trap to try to disable it.


----------



## Knightfall




----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

[video]


----------



## Knightfall

Let me know if you'd rather have your PC be standing somewhere else in the room.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I am good where I am. I can [har har har] cast magic missile at the darkness[hee hee hee hee]

Edit:
re - *Meum est vita tua. Non dissipabit illud*

do you know Latin or is this something you stole from somewhere?


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, Tuck doesn't have any ranks in Disable Device, so he can find the trap but he can't disable it. Disable device can't be used untrained.


----------



## Knightfall

Vinccenzo can try to do it, however.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Martial rogue loses trap finding. just looked it up 





__





						Martial Rogue (3.5e Alternate Class Feature) - D&D Wiki
					






					www.dandwiki.com


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Martial rogue loses trap finding. just looked it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martial Rogue (3.5e Alternate Class Feature) - D&D Wiki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dandwiki.com



Yes, Vinny doesn't have trap finding, but you did give him 2 ranks in Disable Device, so with Tuck helping him, he has a chance to disable the trap.

The DC for Tuck's Search check is 20 and he has a +2 circumstance bonus since his spell already told him there is a a pit there.

The Disable Device DC is also 20.


----------



## Knightfall

You've finished reworking Vinny's skills, right?


----------



## Knightfall

If you don't want Vinny to help with finding the trap then Falen could do it.

Castellana could also try to disable the trap, but she's not as likely to succeed as Falen.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I think I have it right. could you double check my math? My brain hurts from calculating voltage drop and power dissipation on resistors.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I *DO* want him to help!!!

base disable roll, no mods applied: 1D20 = [6] = 6

nope, he don't see nuthin', oops .. .. .. total is 13


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase:



Spoiler: JustinCase Only



Tuck - Search check (to find pit trap): 1D20+15 = [19]+15 = 34 +2 = 36 (success)

Finding the pit itself was very simple for Tuck, but since you didn't give him any ranks in disable device, he can't actually disable it. I'll let you rework his skills if you want to give him at least one rank in the skill but not for this encounter.


----------



## Knightfall

That's it for me for now. I'm going to work on figuring out the XP for the Crow God game.


----------



## Knightfall

BTW, at the end of the fight with the Rising Swords, the PCs had suffered some damage.

Akos was down 11 hps, Breva was down 12 hps, Tuck was down 10 hps, and Vinny was down 14 hps.

I don't remember if anyone cast any healing spells or drank any potions. If any of you feel your PCs would have healed themselves, I'm good with that. They had more than enough time to do so.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

apparently, Vinny never finished shopping! no sun rods or any thing!! ack!

otherwise, I *THINK* he is correct.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> @JustinCase:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: JustinCase Only
> 
> 
> 
> Tuck - Search check (to find pit trap): 1D20+15 = [19]+15 = 34 +2 = 36 (success)
> 
> Finding the pit itself was very simple for Tuck, but since you didn't give him any ranks in disable device, he can't actually disable it. I'll let you rework his skills if you want to give him at least one rank in the skill but not for this encounter.




Let me think about those skills. As an urban ranger I had not considered Disable Device, but it does make sense for a kobold with ranks in Trapmaking (I think, haven’t checked). 

I’ll get back to you on that.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Vinny will teach you!!


----------



## Neurotic

Init: 1D20+2 = [17]+2 = 19
Akos is faster!

Also, he used his belt to heal and his healing blast on others. Everyone should be fit as a fiddle


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Init: 1D20+2 = [17]+2 = 19
> Akos is faster!
> 
> Also, he used his belt to heal and his healing blast on others. Everyone should be fit as a fiddle



I'll go back and look for it.


----------



## Neurotic

Kulan: Knightfall's Crisis in Bluffside Game [IC]
					

The mercenary being challenged by the halberd-wielding guards finds himself surrounded and considers his odds. He decides Mutt is the least likely to hurt him, so tries to slip by the big dog to move into a flanking position with the cleric, Solomon. He knows the animal will get in a bite and...




					www.enworld.org
				












						Kulan: Knightfall's Crisis in Bluffside Game [IC]
					

Now I'm tempted to go on a rant about benefits of self servicing and seeking the life of enjoyment. :p




					www.enworld.org


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley, roll initiative when you have a moment. Time for a snooze.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

three scary words: roll for initiative.


----------



## Knightfall

Breva - Initiative: 1D20+3 = [9]+3 = 12


----------



## Scotley

Sorry, crazy week. I should be able to post regularly this week.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Sorry, crazy week. I should be able to post regularly this week.



No worries. The Crow God game has been taking up all my time in preparation for attack on Carnell.


----------



## Knightfall

Posted attack for the Gargoyle Golem.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round One*
Tuck: 22
Vinccenzo: 22
Akos: 19
Gargoyle Golem: 18
Tim: 15
Castellana: 13
Breva: 12 
Falen: 11
Mutt: 11
Custodio: 3


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

*Ok, so Tim's attacks are:*
Sword = Hit AC 20 for 16 pts damage
Sword = Hit AC 24 for 13 pts damage
Shield = Hit AC 15 for 15 pts damage

Let me know which ACs hit and I will make Tim's IC post tomorrow during lunch; right now, time for zzzzzz....


----------



## Knightfall

Only the AC 24.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

so ac =/<24 or >20


----------



## Neurotic

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> so ac =/<24 or >20



<Programmer hat>it is actually AC > 20 AND <= 24</programmer hat>


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

_eye roll_


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley, Breva is up! The gargoyale golem is right in front of Akos next to him.

EDIT: Reminder, Falen has yelled out to the others that his weapon could not only hurt the golem, but also anyone near it. He calls for the others to move away from the construct.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round One*
Tuck: 22
Vinccenzo: 22
Akos: 19
Gargoyle Golem: 18
Tim: 15
Castellana: 13
Breva: 12
Falen: 11  
Mutt: 11
Custodio: 3


----------



## Knightfall

Battle map updated after Breva moves away from the construct. @Scotley, do you want Breva to move farther away? Breva's attack was a miss.

@Neurotic, Akos can move away from the golem in round two. He cast and brought forth the _unseen servant_ this round and chose not to move after the force effect removed and brought him the collar.

@Aust Thale, sorry about the delay. My other game is taking up a lot of energy. Falen is the token at the back of the group behind Tim, Castellana, and Custodio. He can move forward without having to squeeze through and can take up the position that Breva just vacated.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

If Akos can pass easily through friendly, occupied squares, then he should do so, QUICKLY, and head towards the back. Tim really can't move, so he will stand firm, even if Falen DOES decide to use the dagger's special power on the golem. He doesn't want the golem to get past him, where it can hurt the weaker members of the party.


----------



## Scotley

I think that is far enough for now.


----------



## Neurotic

@Aust Thale , fire away, Akos cannot get anywhere without eating opportunity attack and I'm hard to damage. Just go for it.


----------



## Knightfall

@Aust Thale, still waiting for you.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

I will call him tomorrow morning.


----------



## Aust Thale

Tellerian Hawke said:


> I will call him tomorrow morning.



I’ll get after it.  Sorry!


----------



## Aust Thale

Aust Thale said:


> I’ll get after it.  Sorry!



It’s done.  Posted.  With any luck….


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Tim made his Reflex save (DC 14) with FLYING COLORS


----------



## Aust Thale

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Tim made his Reflex save (DC 14) with FLYING COLORS
> 
> View attachment 140132



Had to edit the damage on the knife itself.
I pulled the wrong URL in.  Fixed now.  Sorry.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Knife and flaming damage are vs. the golem only, correct? Only explosion affects others? If so, I take half of 11 pts. (5.5, rounded down, so 5 pts.)  Not a biggie for Tim


----------



## Neurotic

Ref save vs fire: 1D20+4 = [7]+4 = 11
Akos takes 6 damage while his energy protection crystal takes 5


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Did vinnie move fast enough? did he get away from the center of the blast far enough?


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Did vinnie move fast enough? did he get away from the center of the blast far enough?



He's no where near it. He's on the other side of the room with Tuck looking the pit trap.


----------



## Knightfall

I might post tonight, but it could end up being tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

A quick reminder about where everyone is before Falen attacks. I'm not sure if he meant to thow the dagger from his current spot or move and throw it. If the latter, Falen will have to make a Reflex save as well unless his movement is somehow more than 30 feet, plus the gargoyle golem will get an AoO against him if he move more than 25 ft.

If he throws it from his current position, the distance will be 30 feet to the golem. That would be a -4 penalty due to range increment. Since he only added +6 to his attack (instead of +10), I sense that is what @Aust Thale is doing and already took the -4 penalty for range increment.


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke:

Tim wouldn't have to make a Reflex save since he is not adjacent to the gargoyle golem.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Two*
Tuck: 22
Vinccenzo: 22 
Akos: 19
Gargoyle Golem: 18 (slowed for 3 rounds)
Tim: 15
Castellana: 13
Breva: 12
Falen: 11
Custodio: 3
Mutt: 2 (doesn't attack)


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, would Mutt attack the golem?

EDIT: If JustinCase posts that Mutt wouldn't attack, then that is the end of round one. If Mutt does attack, then I will say the big dog delays until Tuck acts/attacks in round two.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

knowledge Arcana check to see what vinny knows about magical constructs:
Knowledge arcana: 1D20+5 = [8]+5 = 13


----------



## Neurotic

Parts of that were lectured or shouted by the loremaster.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> @JustinCase, would Mutt attack the golem?
> 
> EDIT: If JustinCase posts that Mutt wouldn't attack, then that is the end of round one. If Mutt does attack, then I will say the big dog delays until Tuck acts/attacks in round two.



No, Mutt does not attack; see the IC post.

Retrieving an item from the Haversack, is that an Action?


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

its a move action






						SRD:Handy Haversack - D&D Wiki
					






					www.dandwiki.com


----------



## JustinCase

Thanks!

In that case Tuck will move a bit closer to the golem. Preferably staying 10 feet away from it. (I can't throw it easily now, because throwing a vial of acid has a range increment of 10 ft.)


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I've been working on encounters for this game tonight.

I will try to post a reply tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Thanks!
> 
> In that case Tuck will move a bit closer to the golem. Preferably staying 10 feet away from it. (I can't throw it easily now, because throwing a vial of acid has a range increment of 10 ft.)



Okay, so I'll wait to reply to your post until after @ScottDeWar_jr and @Neurotic post their actions for Vinny and Akos.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

En World is acting wonky. it added a bunch of spoiler commands and when I try to remove them, it puts them right back. 

Well good night for now.


----------



## Neurotic

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> En World is acting wonky. it added a bunch of spoiler commands and when I try to remove them, it puts them right back.
> 
> Well good night for now.



MM allows magic resistance.

@Knightfall Akos stepped back and cast Bless in post #504


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

1d20+5 [caster check to overcome SR]
_: 1D20+5 = [2]+5 = 7

Viccenzzo casts the spell, but the realization that he  has nothing to travel with underground worries him and distractshim during casting. He loses his concentration to overcome the enchanted object's resistance to magic.


----------



## Neurotic

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> 1d20+5 [caster check to overcome SR]
> _: 1D20+5 = [2]+5 = 7
> 
> Viccenzzo casts the spell, but the realization that he  has nothing to travel with underground worries him and distractshim during casting. He loses his concentration to overcome the enchanted object's resistance to magic.



You don't unless it is some different kind of golem. It is simply immune to anything that allows SR.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> MM allows magic resistance.
> 
> @Knightfall Akos stepped back and cast Bless in post #504



Okay, I thought maybe you had already posted and I missed it. There isn't any place for Akos to step back to from the spot he's in right now. Even if Custodio hadn't moved up, a 5 ft. step would only have been a lateral move. He would have still been threatened.

Tim is behind Akos, taking up all the space the Loremaster could step back into.

So, you can still cast _bless_, but make a Concentration check (DC 16) to cast defensively.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> 1d20+5 [caster check to overcome SR]
> _: 1D20+5 = [2]+5 = 7
> 
> Viccenzzo casts the spell, but the realization that he  has nothing to travel with underground worries him and distractshim during casting. He loses his concentration to overcome the enchanted object's resistance to magic.



It doesn't have SR, it has immunity to magic vs any type of spell that allows for Spell Resistance. There are a few types of magic that will affect it. Akos has pointed out that fire will damage it but don't use lightning.

EDIT: I guess Vinny was distracted by trying to help Tuck find the mechanism for the pit trap.



Neurotic said:


> You don't unless it is some different kind of golem. It is simply immune to anything that allows SR.



Yes, exactly this point.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Two*
Tuck: 22
Vinccenzo: 22
Akos: 19
Gargoyle Golem: 18 (slowed for 3 rounds)
Tim: 15
Castellana: 13
Breva: 12
Falen: 11
Custodio: 3 

@Tellerian Hawke, Tim is up next!

@Scotley and @Aust Thale:

You're PCs' next actions are coming up soo. The NPC named Castellana goes after Tim but she's going to stay back and let the PCs and Custodio handle the golem.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

I made a COA for Tim (actually, Tim's father) today on my lunch hour. I am posting it here, for your enjoyment. I also intend to post it to the Kulan FB Group 

The charges in chief are a set square, a compass, and a pair of calipers, which signify his father's position as the Royal Architect of Vrocia. (These are his father's baronial arms, which Tim is entitled to wear as his adopted son.)






The Latin (or in D&D, Draconian) motto means "To Build The Best." 

...Thoughts?


----------



## Neurotic

Excelent details, with crown included for direct royal servant. 
The sun seems a bit outof place with different color and no obvious meaning. Is it kings (or empires) emblem?

Also:
Too many tentacles


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Neurotic said:


> Also:
> Too many tentacles



Not for a servant of Cthulhu.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@ScottDeWar_jr  LOL 

@Neurotic The sun symbolizes enlightenment. And Sir Balan is not a servant, although he does "work" for the king; in the way that a CEO works for the Board of Trustees. Sir Balan is a nobleman, holding the rank of Baron. He designs things for the king, and then has his army of workers go and build it. As for the mantling ("tentacles") the editor I am using doesn't allow for more / less; there's only one setting: fancy. (i.e., many "tentacles.") But those are ribbon-like strips of cloth, not appendages.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Neurotic For your perusal:  (Tim's background)


----------



## Scotley

So, Breva lost his spot next to the Golem right? He can't melee this round?


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

P.S. @Neurotic The reason the sun is the color that it is, is because you can't have metal-on-metal or color-on-color in a heraldic design. The "metals" in heraldry are Gold (Or) and Silver (Argent), which are represented by Yellow and White, respectively. So, on the Yellow part, whatever charge is placed there must either be Red (Gules), Green (Vert), Blue (Azure), Black (Sable), etc. I chose Blue. Choosing black would have given the sun a more sinister appearance.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Scotley  You can still take a 1-square adjustment to get back into melee range, and if you only move that 1 square, you can call Full Attack Action, and get all of your attacks.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> So, Breva lost his spot next to the Golem right? He can't melee this round?





Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Scotley  You can still take a 1-square adjustment to get back into melee range, and if you only move that 1 square, you can call Full Attack Action, and get all of your attacks.



Yes, Breva can take a 5-ft. step.


----------



## Neurotic

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @ScottDeWar_jr  LOL
> 
> @Neurotic The sun symbolizes enlightenment. And Sir Balan is not a servant, although he does "work" for the king; in the way that a CEO works for the Board of Trustees. Sir Balan is a nobleman, holding the rank of Baron. He designs things for the king, and then has his army of workers go and build it. As for the mantling ("tentacles") the editor I am using doesn't allow for more / less; there's only one setting: fancy. (i.e., many "tentacles.") But those are ribbon-like strips of cloth, not appendages.



It was a joke. The tentacles I mean. I didn't mean to lessen your hard work. The sun symbol I honestly didn't know.

I do know that crown means royal bloodline or connection so unless you're blood relation on the succession line, you shouldn't have one. (At least in Croatia)

Wings pointing upward means upward moving family, building in prestige some way. 

I know also that sir Balan is a noble and not a servant as in job description. I meant it literally, he serves the king directly.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Neurotic, I wasn't upset or defensive, I just used your comment as an excuse to talk about one of my favorite hobbies, HERALDRY  I apologize if I came across as upset or condescending.  So, no worries 









*OOC:*



*My Heraldry Website:*








						Altenau-Altnau Genealogy & Heraldry
					

From the past, to the present, and into the future.




					altenaugenealogyheraldry.wordpress.com


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

One last thing: I am used to having to explain myself, because the guys on the various Heraldry FB Groups always try to poke holes in anything that gets posted. They're not doing it to be mean, they're just ultra-interested in discussion of minutia. Analysis, sometimes to the point of OVER-analyzing, is the name of their game, so-to-speak. I guess maybe some of that rubbed off on me, lol


----------



## JustinCase

Tellerian Hawke said:


> I made a COA for Tim (actually, Tim's father) today on my lunch hour. I am posting it here, for your enjoyment. I also intend to post it to the Kulan FB Group
> 
> The charges in chief are a set square, a compass, and a pair of calipers, which signify his father's position as the Royal Architect of Vrocia. (These are his father's baronial arms, which Tim is entitled to wear as his adopted son.)
> 
> View attachment 140412
> 
> The Latin (or in D&D, Draconian) motto means "To Build The Best."
> 
> ...Thoughts?



I love it!

I have no knowledge at all about the rules of heraldry, so I can't give any feedback on that aspect. But I can call it 'shiny'.


----------



## Knightfall

Will post for this game some time tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

Posted a short reply for Scotley's post.

@Aust Thale, you're up!


----------



## Knightfall




----------



## Aust Thale

Knightfall said:


> View attachment 140836



Falen:
The magical knife reappeared in Falen’s hand after his attack, and in a seamless motion he sheaths it.  The magic drawn out of the knife, and magical spells from the others clearly having limitations, he draws his sword and runs to attack the gargoyle, overshooting him  by five feet and turning to strike the creature from the back.  
Critical Hit 
Confirm Critical 
DM please run damage.


----------



## Neurotic

Aust Thale said:


> Falen:
> The magical knife reappeared in Falen’s hand after his attack, and in a seamless motion he sheaths it.  The magic drawn out of the knife, and magical spells from the others clearly having limitations, he draws his sword and runs to attack the gargoyle, overshooting him  by five feet and turning to strike the creature from the back.











*OOC:*



You mixed the links to hit with enworld "root" - these should show properly
AustThale37:%20%20D20%20+%206%C2%A0%E2%86%92%C2%A026(20%20+%206)

AustThale37%3A%20%20D20%20+%206%C2%A0%E2%86%92%C2%A020(14%20+%206)


----------



## Knightfall

Added my reply to the IC thread.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Three*
Tuck: 22
Vinccenzo: 22
Akos: 19
Gargoyle Golem: 18 (slowed for 2 more rounds; no more actions this round)
Tim: 15
Castellana: 13 (moves on her turn)
Breva: 12 
Falen: 11
Custodio: 3

@JustinCase, you're up!


----------



## Knightfall

Already added a reply for Vinny!


----------



## Knightfall

So, since the gargoyle golem got an AoO on Tuck, it cannot act again this round. The PCs can attack at will without worrying about any counterattacks.

@Neurotic, Akos is up next!

@Tellerian Hawke, you're on deck.

Castallana will move up behind Tim while holding the sunrod.


----------



## Knightfall

@ScottDeWar_jr:

Did Vinny only cast _haste_ on himself or did he cast it for others as well? He was within 30 ft. of Breva, Falen, Mutt, and Tuck when he casts it. Akos, Custodio, Tim and Castallana are beyond the range of the spell. He can cast it on himself and at least four others. (1/wizard level = 5)

That would mean Breva, Falen, Mutt, Tuck, and Vinny would all be _hasted_ for 5 rounds starting in round 2.

Tuck acted before Vinny cast and moved.


----------



## Knightfall

Updated battle map. Both Akos and Tim are is flanking with Vinny. Breva and Falen are flanking with each other. Custodio and Tuck aren't flanking.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

I am slammed at work. Here is the raw data. @Knightfall can you post for me?
Tim missed his first attack with Nat 1. Made his Dex check to keep his sword.
Tim hit AC 20 with second attack; if that hits, damage is 16 pts.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

the following are under the effects of haste: Breva, Falen, Mutt, and Tuck. no one else was close enough to Vinny


----------



## Neurotic

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> the following are under the effects of haste: Breva, Falen, Mutt, and Tuck. no one else was close enough to Vinny



Don't forget bless!


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

is it the same pc's?


----------



## Neurotic

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> is it the same pc's?



Bless is 60' so it should catch everyone


----------



## Knightfall

Posted for @Tellerian Hawke.


----------



## Knightfall

Whoops, forgot that _true strike_ can only be cast on the caster.


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley, Breva is up next!

@Aust Thale, Falen is on deck!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall So that other attack vs AC 20 was a hit after all?  SWEET


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall So that other attack vs AC 20 was a hit after all?  SWEET



Yes


----------



## Knightfall

Heading to bed. I stayed up to late last night.


----------



## JustinCase

Tuck HP: 40*/47*


----------



## Knightfall

Breva's strike destroys the golem.


----------



## Knightfall




----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Let's try and "fix" this trap again. we will have better luck, I think.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Let's try and "fix" this trap again. we will have better luck, I think.



Among the PCs, Falen has the best chance to disable the trap with total bonus of +12 to his Disable Device roll (using his masterwork thieves tools). With the +2 circumstance bonus from Tuck's knowledge of traps, Falen has a total of +14 to disable the trap.

@Aust Thale, since Tuck and Vinny already know where the trap is located, Falen doesn't have to find it first. I'm rolling for you...



Spoiler: Disable Device Roll (DM Only)



Falen - Disable Device check (DC 20): 1D20+14 = [16]+14 = 30 (success)


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I was going to do an aid another: 

nevermind, rolled a 7


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> I was going to do an aid another:
> 
> nevermind, rolled a 7



I don't think more than one person could use Aid Another on the Disabler Device check, but it didn't matter. Falen disabled the trap.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

My character was completely unprepared to do a crawl!


----------



## Knightfall

Waiting for more posts from you guys until I have 'the voice' speak again.


----------



## Knightfall

Here is the battle map for the Portal Room...

Note that I've placed Akos and Vinny is the spots where @Neurotic and @ScottDeWar_jr hinted they wanted their characters. Let me know where you want your PCs to be, if you want me to change their positions.


----------



## Neurotic

Still paranoid about hearing me, eh?


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Still paranoid about hearing me, eh?



I thought it would be a nice challenge for you.


----------



## Neurotic

Planes; Arcana; Architecture: 1D20+11 = [2]+11 = 13
1D20+13 = [17]+13 = 30
1D20+8 = [3]+8 = 11
I was hoping to get what is in the circle and maybe if the room dimensions have something with the ritual...
Bad rolls, but maybe I know something about the script (arcana)?

Also, should I roll again to recognize the circle?

Here is a generic one
Bardic lore: 1D20+11 = [3]+11 = 14
Healing belt for Akos: 2D8 = [3, 3] = 6 (this if possible before entering!!)

History; Nobility: 1D20+13 = [20]+13 = 33
1D20+8 = [2]+8 = 10


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Planes; Arcana; Architecture: 1D20+11 = [2]+11 = 13
> 1D20+13 = [17]+13 = 30
> 1D20+8 = [3]+8 = 11
> 
> I was hoping to get what is in the circle and maybe if the room dimensions have something with the ritual...
> Bad rolls, but maybe I know something about the script (arcana)?
> 
> Also, should I roll again to recognize the circle?



For the first roll, Akos is fairly certain the female outsider in the circle is a genie. He doesn't have a clue what type of genie she is, however, or how powerful she might be.

For the second roll, Akos can tell that the circle is probably a _magic circle_ spell that has likely been made permanent. The circle is etched into the stone floor and seems to be part of the room's overall design. If you want him to know the exact spell trapping her, you need to make a Spellcraft check. The DC is 20 + the spell level.

Energy from the circle seems to be directly connected to the portal. The circle might be powering the portal, or vice versa. It's hard to tell unless Akos gets a lot closer.

Regardless, the room is oozing with magical scripts and symbols that range from Dwarven to Orc and Elvish to Infernal, as well as ancient languages that likely haven't been spoken in centuries. It would take a long time for Akos to decipher it all. He can understand why Phelix would want to control this place. Any other loremaster would be very jealous of where Akos is standing.

More than likely the room was originally a temple or an arcane laboratory, or maybe both. It's hard to tell.

Your third roll tells Akos that the room is old and forgotten. Perhaps it goes back to the time of the Ancients who built the Palace before Bluffside was even a dream. Or it could be part of an ancient dwarven stronghold that fell from grace. He doesn't really know any more than that. The place is old, very old.

It's weird to think it went undiscovered by the Wizards Guild. Perhaps they know it exists and didn't tell anyone. Or maybe it was hidden by some powerful force until Phelix found it.


----------



## Knightfall

Taking a break for a while. I had trouble sleeping last night. 

I'll check back in later on in the afternoon.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> For the second roll, Akos can tell that the circle is probably a _magic circle_ spell that has likely been made permanent. The circle is etched into the stone floor and seems to be part of the room's overall design. If you want him to know the exact spell trapping her, you need to make a Spellcraft check. The DC is 20 + the spell level.




Failed this too 
Spellcraft to know the spell circle: 1D20+9 = [5]+9 = 14


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

As requested:









						[v.3.5] Crisis in Bluffside Rogues Gallery
					

As per @Neurotic's request. Post your PCs here and I'll update the links at the beginning of the OOC thread.




					www.enworld.org


----------



## Neurotic

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> As requested:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [v.3.5] Crisis in Bluffside Rogues Gallery
> 
> 
> As per @Neurotic's request. Post your PCs here and I'll update the links at the beginning of the OOC thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.enworld.org



Edited the post to include full name


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> *OOC:* Roll a Hide check.



Tuck is hiding: 1D20+18 = [2]+18 = 20



Neurotic said:


> Once there he ignores the chairs and calmly sits on the throne.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Tim still isn't very familiar with the religions of this world, so his skill check fails him. (5)

Tim MIGHT (DM's call) recognize some of the herladry, perhaps even that of the Deaf-Mute Knight (hereafter referred to as the DMK.) with his skill check of 17.


----------



## Knightfall

I'll post replies for the current scene tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so before reply to the IC thread, I'm going handle these rolls... this might take a while. I'm not putting anything in spoiler unless it is something very revealing about Bluffside's past, but I don't foresee anything like that.

FYI, I'm dealing with a sinus infection, so my brain is a little foggy. I'm getting antibiotics today, which should help.



Neurotic said:


> So, knowledge rolls (oh, the gap! the gap!):
> History: 43



Okay, that's one hell of a roll. I might have to come back and fill more in later.

The basics: Bluffside has existed in one form or another since 1235 BR (Bluffside Reckoning), which is considered to be the year it was first founded. Old City was begun in that year, which makes the district over 230 years old (237 to be exact). Compared to a lot of other city-states in Kanpur's Northwest Region, Bluffside is still relatively young.

However, Bluffside was founded on the bones of the City of the Ancients known as Sem La Vah. The remaining ruins of that city stand in between all the individual districts of Bluffside. Sem La Vah is considered to be the origin point for the Ancients but no one really knows for sure. The race of giants may not have even been from Kulan, originally.


Spoiler: The Ancients



While the name of these ancient peoples isn't generally known by non-scholars, Akos knows they were called the Barrokks. There are only a handful of historical texts written about them and Akos has never seen one in his life. Most non-scholars simply refer to them as The Ancients.

Akos knows that scholars estimate that Sem La Vah may have been founded circa -5000 BR and that is was destroyed circa -3500 BR. Radical scholarly thinking says that Sem La Vah might have actually existed for hundreds of thousands of years before -5000 BR, but serious scholars do not give that idea any merit. There is no evidence, at all.

Many religious sects believe the Barrokks were either gods living among mortals, or they ascended to the Outer Planes to become a race of Outsiders.



Regardless of age, there are many legacies of the Ancients in and around Bluffside. The huge Palace that stands in Old City and is controlled by The Five was built by the Ancients as were several other structures. There is the Obsidian Tower of the Unknown, which is dangerous and strange mystery. Those that touch the black obelisk disappear, never to be seen again. The Five have forbidden anyone to go near it.

Whatever the room is that Akos is now standing in, he knows it is connected to the Ancients in some way. It might not have been built by them, but it could have been built to worship them as gods. Akos has never seen any texts or scrolls that mentions a Temple to the Ancients being located under the Gate of Scales. It is either completely unknown to scholars or its existence has been hidden from the people of Bluffside.

Considering the lord commander's reaction to finding out about the hidden door leading down into the labyrinth, it is doubtful he knew of its existence. But, do The Five know it is here? It is very unlikely that they wouldn't know about this place.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Arcana: 30



Is this a new roll, or the same roll as before? I'll tackle it later.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Bardic Lore: 14



I'm going to have to come back to this one. I'm getting really tired.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Planes 13



Akos can sense there is something unusual about the room, from a planar point of view, but he will need more time to examine the room in detail. More than likely, however, the portal leads to Phelix's planar enclave, but Akos can't tell if the portal is a one-way or two-way portal. It could just be used for scrying, but, again, he's not sure.

Since coming down on the rope, Akos has had a strange feeling that he and the others might not be just underground. The heat and air pressure in the first room was oppressive and smelly. Since moving out of that room, Akos has noticed the air is more clean, almost sweet, and the corridor beyond the room with the Gargoyle Golem and this obvious temple are not as grungy.

It's a bit unnerving.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Architecture 11



Again, is the the same roll as you posted before? I did post a reply here in the OOC thread for those rolls.

Akos is certain that the portal room and the rest of the hidden complex is a labyrinth of some kind. It might not be very big, but that will depend on whether or not there are stairs that lead down, as well as the ones that are at the end of the corridor that go up.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Nobility 10



The two large statues of the king-like figures could be any royal figure in history, really. Bluffside has never been a city of kings. Perhaps the labyrinth has a different origin than Bluffside itself. Akos will need a library to learn more about the figures.


----------



## Knightfall

Time for food, orange juice, and then I need to find out if my antibiotics are ready.

Edit: Not yet, it seems. Going back to sleep... hopefully.


----------



## Neurotic

The rolls in IC post are those posted OOC - so, whenever you feel up to it.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> The rolls in IC post are those posted OOC - so, whenever you feel up to it.



Thanks, I don't think it's going to be today.

EDIT: However, I need you to make a Knowledge (dungeoneering) check. The DC is 17. As well, roll a Spot check.


----------



## Knightfall

@ScottDeWar_jr and @Tellerian Hawke:

Make Spot checks, please.


----------



## Knightfall

Oh, and everyone make a Listen check.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

spot
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 9 → 29(20 + 9) Natural 20!
listen
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D22 + 10 → 29(19 + 10) Almost another, but hey .. .. ..


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> spot
> ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 9 → 29(20 + 9) Natural 20!
> listen
> ScottDeWar,Jr:  D22 + 10 → 29(19 + 10) Almost another, but hey .. .. ..





Spoiler: ScottDeWar,Jr Only



Vinny watches as Akos moves towards the throne, but then he immediately realizes its not a throne but some sort of magical creature in disguise. If Akos sits on it, the creature will likely attack the Loremaster.

(Now, you and I both know that the throne is a mimic, but Vinny doesn't know that without a successful Knowledge [dungeoneering] check (even with a Natural 20 on the other check). The base DC is 17 to recognize it as a mimic. I mistakenly put Knowledge [arcana] in the post for Neurotic. I'm going to change it now.)

As for your Listen check, Vinny can hear someone or something moving around behind the metal door on the opposite side of the corridor. These corrupt guards are planning an ambush!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus: Listen and Spot both got 21.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> View attachment 141824
> Angus: Listen and Spot both got 21.



Big Tim, not Angus?


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

LOL My bad.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Bleah.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I rolled a 1 for knowledge dunguneering. _sigh_


----------



## Knightfall

I've added a major post. It's quite long.


----------



## Knightfall

I'll post an updated map later on today. I need to go back to bed for a while.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Ok, here are some rolls:
does Vinny recognize the "young male wizard" knowledge: local[?]
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 4 → 11(7 + 4)

does Vinny recognize the noble woman? untrained skill nobility check
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 3 → 10(7 + 3)

are the numbers of the "ex-guards = the number of missing guards?

pseudo-naturals and far relm:
dungoneering:
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 4 → 10(6 + 4)
arcana:
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 5 → 17(12 + 5)

not sure which is right one to use for those?
and statement: Vinny's sword is still out, but lowered. he remains on guard.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Posted Tim's reply.


----------



## Neurotic

_: 1D20-2 = [9]-2 = 7
1D20-2 = [4]-2 = 2
1D20+8 = [5]+8 = 13
 sorry, I know this is a bit late, but as I mentioned, we travelled...and in the midst of the tourist season it took us 6h for 200 miles


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Posted Tim's reply.



That's a lot more diplomatic than I thought Tim would be.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

He was talking to a Gnome. He would have felt like a bully. If What's-his-face had asked me directly, Tim would have been more stern.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> He was talking to a Gnome. He would have felt like a bully. If What's-his-face had asked me directly, Tim would have been more stern.



That's an interesting way to look at it.

Anyway, I replied to your post.


----------



## Knightfall

Updated battle map... again, if you want your PC somewhere different on the map, let me know.

I'm assuming that Akos would not go anywhere near the mimic once Vinny shouted out his warning.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, the two ex-Elites that came out of the barracks room did not notice Tuck flattened against the wall behind Vinny.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Ok, here are some rolls:
> does Vinny recognize the "young male wizard" knowledge: local[?]
> ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 4 → 11(7 + 4)
> 
> does Vinny recognize the noble woman? untrained skill nobility check
> ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 3 → 10(7 + 3)



He does not recognize either of them.

It is obvious that the young male wizard holds/held the rank of an Elite Tower Wizard from the clothes he's wearing. He wears the sash that notes him as such. The woman is complete mystery to Vinny, but he knows that many of the Elites stationed in Old City are often sons or daughters of important noble houses... usually the youngest in a family with little chance to inherit.



			
				ScottDeWar_jr said:
			
		

> are the numbers of the "ex-guards = the number of missing guards?



None of the ex-guards in the room are those missing from the Gardens. More than likely they are the guards that were supposed to be stationed at the Gate of Scales. The numbers don't match exactly. There is one missing.



			
				ScottDeWar_jr said:
			
		

> pseudo-naturals and far realm:
> dungoneering:
> ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 4 → 10(6 + 4)
> arcana:
> ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 5 → 17(12 + 5)
> 
> not sure which is right one to use for those?
> and statement: Vinny's sword is still out, but lowered. he remains on guard.



For Pseudonatural creatures and the Far Realm, it would be The Planes. This includes outsiders and elementals. Dungeoneering is used for aberrations and oozes. Arcana is used for constructs, dragons, and magical beasts.

Vinny is fairly certain that the two large statues are just statues and NOT constructs like the gargoyle golem.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> _: 1D20-2 = [9]-2 = 7
> 1D20-2 = [4]-2 = 2
> 1D20+8 = [5]+8 = 13



Okay, so Akos did not hear the guards in the barracks room nor did he notice that the throne was actually a shapechanging monster. While he has heard of mimics, he's never seen one before now. Once it transforms in front of him, he knows what it is but he's not sure how dangerous it is to the group.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> sorry, I know this is a bit late, but as I mentioned, we travelled...and in the midst of the tourist season it took us 6h for 200 miles



No worries. I've been sleeping a lot this weekend. I'm feeling a little bit better today.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Knightfall said:


> He does not recognize either of them.
> 
> It is obvious that the young male wizard holds/held the rank of an Elite Tower Wizard from the clothes he's wearing. He wears the sash that notes him as such. The woman is complete mystery to Vinny, but he knows that many of the Elites stationed in Old City are often sons or daughters of important noble houses... usually the youngest in a family with little chance to inherit.
> 
> 
> None of the ex-guards in the room are those missing from the Gardens. More than likely they are the guards that were supposed to be stationed at the Gate of Scales. The numbers don't match exactly. There is one missing.
> 
> 
> For Pseudonatural creatures and the Far Realm, it would be The Planes. This includes outsiders and elementals. Dungeoneering is used for aberrations and oozes. Arcana is used for constructs, dragons, and magical beasts.
> 
> Vinny is fairly certain that the two large statues are just statues and constructs like the gargoyle golem.



1st, i am glad to know you are doing better, 2nd, glad to know those statues are just that, statues
and 3rd .. .. .. bazzinga! .. .. ..the planes. he was paying attention that day.

ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 4 → 24(20 + 4)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Tim will advance as the lady and nervous mage move into the room;  he is staying near Akos.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> 1st, i am glad to know you are doing better, 2nd, glad to know those statues are just that, statues
> and 3rd .. .. .. bazzinga! .. .. ..the planes. he was paying attention that day.
> 
> ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 4 → 24(20 + 4)



Thanks,

Okay, so Natural 20 becomes a 30, so 34.

Vinny took a master class in planar lore at the Academy of Arcane Arts and knows a great deal about planes, portals, and elementals, and outsiders. Study of the Far Realm wasn't considered forbidden but summoning or gating one to the Material Plane to study is forbidden by the academy, as far he knows. The creatures are considered extremely dangerous... right up there with demons and devils.



Spoiler: For ScottDeWar,jr. Only



The open portal is obvious one-way from the other side. It has all the indications. There isn't an event horizon on this side of the portal that would allow for transport to the other side. So, if the other side is located in Phelix's planar enclave, then there is no way to get there from here, unless the portal can be reversed. Without studying the inscriptions on the walls or the altar itself, there is no way to know for sure. Trying to reverse the portal without the correct planar key could be fatal.

No, more likely the portal is used primarily for scrying/spying.

The magical energy that connects the portal to the magic circle is definitely going from the circle to the portal. The woman inside is a genie. A djinni. An elemental creature from the Elemental Plane of Air. They are typically good but can be very unpredictable, as they are creatures of chaos. The female djinni looks to be in peril from the portal. Her life energy is powering the portal. If the Deaf Knight is truly her protector, then he wouldn't know that the portal is slowly killing her. Vinny knows that if the energy can be interrupted, the portal will disappear. Freeing her will likely dissipate the portal but it could be tricky. _Dispel magic_ would be needed to get rid of the active _magic circle_. She also appears to be in _temporal stasis_. One or both of the spells would likely have to be dispelled.

The fire demon that was shown on the other side of the portal is obvious more likely to be an elemental being of some kind but it is definitely a pseudo-natural creature. If Phelix can bring it to another plane from the Far Realm and manage to contain it means either he is very, very powerful or the planar enclave he is using is connected to an ancient civilization that predates Bluffside. Vinny has heard of the Ancients like most citizens of Bluffside. (It would be a Knowledge [History] check to know more than the basics about those ancient peoples, which is on display at the Museum of Sem La Vah.)

That plane is likely very limited in scale. It might have been created using powerful magic (Vinny hopes Phelix isn't that powerful) or even an artifact. For example, the spell _Genesis_ can create a 180-foot demiplane with one casting, but it also can be enlarged with additional castings of the spell. The spell doesn't create life or construction, but the caster can add such things later.

No, more than likely Phelix discovered a demiplane that already existed and is using it for his own purposes. It could have been created by the Ancients but it just as easily been created by any powerful arcanist or Priest of Creation. If there is a powerful portal that was created on that demiplane then whoever created the plane was/is very powerful indeed.

During his studies, Vinny never came across any texts that refer to a demiplane located coterminous with the Material Plane near Bluffside. Of course, the teachers at the academy aren't perfect people who know everything about The Planes.

The Far Realm is no joke. It is a considered to be an infinite plane of madness that stands apart from the rest of the Mirrored Cosmology (the name for my unique cosmology for Kulan). The plane can transform visitors into gruesome monsters. Pseudo-natural creatures are one type of monster that comes from the Far Realm. Many believe that the creatures known as Mind Flayers also originated there. Those that study the Farm Realm beyond knowing how not to end up there or be corrupted are known as Alienists. (The Wizard Council has divined that Phelix is indeed an alienist.)

Vinny also knows that Sigil is a planar city that is considered by many to be the center of the Outer Planes. It was once ruled over by a being known as the Lady of Pain, but she was overthrown by another powerful being known as the Lord of Agony. Some think that the two beings are actually one in the same, but the Lord of Agony came tp power in Sigil, the planar city changed a lot. Yes, it is still considered neutral ground, but the number of factions in the city has doubled and the creatures known as the dabus, who were once the Lady of Pain's favored servants, are now more like slaves under the yoke of the Lord of Agony. As well, the faction know as the Harmonium have even more dominion over the law of Sigil than they did when the Lady of Pain rules the city.


----------



## Knightfall

Time for for dinner.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> The rolls in IC post are those posted OOC - so, whenever you feel up to it.



Hmm, did you see this post? It was my reply to the first three rolls. I've cut and paste the details for Knowledge (arcana) [expanded a bit] and Knowledge (architecture) in this post.

Did you edit in the other rolls afterwards? When I quoted the post, it didn't have the rolls for Bardic Lore, History, and Nobility, so I didn't see the rolls until you posted them in the IC thread.

And yes, you can use the healing belt before entering. 



> *Arcana: 30*
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a new roll, or the same roll as before? I'll tackle it later.
Click to expand...


Akos can tell that the circle trapping the genie is probably a _magic circle_ spell that has likely been made permanent. The circle is etched into the stone floor and seems to be part of the room's overall design. She is also immobile in the circle, possibly frozen in time. If you want him to know the exact spells trapping her, you need to make a Spellcraft check.

The DCs are 20 + the spell level.

Energy from the _magic circle_ seems to be directly connected to the portal. The circle might be powering the portal, or vice versa. It's hard to tell unless Akos gets a lot closer to the _magic circle_. The roll for The Planes doesn't help with the current situation.

Regardless, the room is oozing with magical scripts, symbols, and script in various languages that range from Dwarven to Orc and Elvish to Infernal, as well as ancient languages that likely haven't been spoken in centuries. It would take a long time for Akos to decipher it all. He can understand why Phelix would want to control this place. Any other loremaster would be very jealous of where Akos is standing at the moment.

More than likely the room was originally a temple or, maybe, an arcane laboratory. It's hard to tell. From first glance, it looks more like a temple that was dedicated to the Ancients.

Akos notes that there are a lot of similarities between the writings on the wall in the temple and scribblings that Phelix made on in the interior walls of the old Growers' Tower by the Gardens. More than likely he discovered this place first, and then tried to duplicate a lot of it in the abandoned tower. The main difference seems to be that what Phelix designed was based more on the Far Realm while the temple is more general. Perhaps the portal in the tower never worked correctly and that is why he abandoned it.



> *Bardic Lore: 14*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to come back to this one. I'm getting really tired.
Click to expand...


There aren't any legends and stories that refer to a temple of the Ancients existing under the Gate of Scales. The gate itself is known more for its connections to the Dragori Embassy and the dragonblooded families who live in the ward where the PCs fought the Rising Swords. If the temple predates the founding of Old City (maybe), then it won't be connected directly to the Gate of Scales. If is was constructed after Old City was built, then there could be legends or stories connected to the dragonblooded that might actually be about the hidden temple.

Akos would have to do more research at the Teacher's Library or ask around the ward to see if there are any unusually stories among the dragonborn.

*More details regarding the Knowledge (architecture) roll:*
Your third roll tells Akos that the room is old and forgotten. Perhaps it goes back to the time of the Ancients who built the Palace before Bluffside was even a dream. Or it could be part of an ancient dwarven stronghold that fell from grace. He doesn't really know any more than that. The place is old, very old.

It's weird to think it went undiscovered by the Wizards Guild. Perhaps they know it exists and didn't tell anyone. Or maybe it was hidden by some powerful force until Phelix found it.


----------



## Knightfall

Heading to bed soon. I'll check back in tomorrow.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

that is early, but I know, its the infection. You just sleep as much as you can. forget gaming for the time until you are well! I must insist on this. I know about bacterial infections and you know I do.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> that is early, but I know, its the infection. You just sleep as much as you can. forget gaming for the time until you are well! I must insist on this. I know about bacterial infections and you know I do.



I got lots of sleep last night, so I'm a little more awake this morning. I'll be going back to bed soon, but I need to air out my bedroom a little bit first. Edmonton went from being in a heatwave last week to be cold and rainy over the weekend, so I didn't sleep with my window open the last few nights. It was too cold.

It's 9°C/48°F right now, just after 7 A.M. 
(Yet, the forecast says it will be 27°C/81°F by the afternoon.)

I've had sinus infections before. I'm prone to them, especially in the summer when it gets boiling hot and there is smoke in the air from seasonal forest fires. I'd hoped to get through this summer without one.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> Oh, and everyone make a Listen check.



Listen: 1D20+7 = [9]+7 = 16


Knightfall said:


> @JustinCase, the two ex-Elites that came out of the barracks room did not notice Tuck flattened against the wall behind Vinny.



Good! I like that.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Listen: 1D20+7 = [9]+7 = 16
> 
> Good! I like that.



Okay, so Tuck heard the ex-guards moving around in the barracks room too, before Vinny warned that there was a possible ambush. Tuck assumed they come out of the iron door, so it was a little surprising that they came out of a secret door.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

it got to a heat index of 101 F as I walked home


----------



## Knightfall

Another new post added to the IC thread. Like my last post, it is long. That's probably going to be it for me today.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Heat index about 103 F, so I am headed to the pool.


----------



## Neurotic

Not sure how much is 103, but here it is midnight at 28C 
@Knightfall the second planar lore was for the fire creature

Akos wouldn't use "good dog sit" line if Lowenan wasn't angry and needed pushing, but those are the problems of PbP 

I'll read the post again tomorrow and respond


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Wow, that was a lot to take in. Gonna need a little more time to re-read and process it all, lol


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Not sure how much is 103, but here it is midnight at 28C
> @Knightfall the second planar lore was for the fire creature
> 
> Akos wouldn't use "good dog sit" line if Lowenan wasn't angry and needed pushing, but those are the problems of PbP
> 
> I'll read the post again tomorrow and respond



Okay, I'll edit that part out.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

103 F. = 39.444 C.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wow, that was a lot to take in. Gonna need a little more time to re-read and process it all, lol



No worries. I have to go to the store and get some more orange juice. Then rest.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

lots of info, there. I already know wht vinny wants to to, but we need to get out of there. Now!


----------



## Neurotic

I just reread ooc and ic threads. We have lots of things open. Just a short list:

Crossed candles thieves guild
monster in the park
rats
delCanitha obviously
confusion about reports being redirected
murder of Falen superior
dragori druid Sylemis cure
magic item identification and sales
Solomon and Mani follow up

We really should get out of the current setup and report everything. Akos fully plans to suggest legalizing sorcerers since one wizard was captured in the attack on lady Ettienne anx we just witnesed another. There is deep disatisfaction here.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm part way through my next post, but my mind has gone completely mushy. I'm not even going to try finish writing it tonight. Heh. 

I'm going to go to bed early and tackle in fresh in the morning.


----------



## Knightfall

New post added. Time for lunch.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I have physio tomorrow in the middle of the afternoon.


----------



## Knightfall

Added a new post. Mutt saw the cat and chaos ensued. Roll initiative.


----------



## Knightfall

Arnona - Initiative: 1D20+3 = [6]+3 = 9
Lowenan Wearne - Initiative: 1D20+5 = [19]+5 = 24
Musummaar - Initiative: 1D20+3 = [19]+3 = 22
Silagord - Initiative: 1D20+2 = [16]+2 = 18
— Thare (familiar) - Initiative: 1D20+2 = [10]+2 = 12
---
Deaf-Mute Knight: 1D20+2 = [19]+2 = 21
Ex-Guards [x2] - Initiative: 1D20+2 = [4]+2 = 6


----------



## Knightfall

Alien Fire Demon - Initiative: 1D20+12 = [19]+12 = 31
— arrives through the portal in round 2
Mimic - Initiative: 1D20+1 = [19]+1 = 20


----------



## Knightfall

Custodio - Initiative: 1D20+2 = [20]+2 = 22


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order*
Lowenan Wearne: 24
Musummaar: 22
Custodio: 22
Deaf-Mute Knight: 21 (delaying)
Mimic: 20
Falen: 19
Silagord: 18
Vinny: 16
Mutt: 14
Thare (cat familiar): 12
Arnona: 9 (delaying)
Tuck: 7
Ex-Guards [x2]: 6
Breva: 5 
Akos: 5
Tim: 4


----------



## Knightfall

I'm off to bed.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

LOL Tim got a 4 for initiative. (1d20+1 = 3+1)


----------



## Knightfall

Here's an update of the battle map for when/if combat erupts...


----------



## Knightfall

@Aust Thale, @JustinCase, @Scotley, and @ScottDeWar_jr,

When you get a chance, roll initiative. I'm going to have start getting ready to go to physio, so I'll probably be offline until later tonight.

Today has been do dishes and laundry day!


----------



## Scotley

initiative: 1D20+3 = [1]+3 = 4


It would appear that the Paladin is distracted...


----------



## Neurotic

Akos git 5, we weren't expecting this outrage obviously


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> LOL Tim got a 4 for initiative. (1d20+1 = 3+1)





Scotley said:


> initiative: 1D20+3 = [1]+3 = 4
> 
> It would appear that the Paladin is distracted...





Neurotic said:


> Akos git 5, we weren't expecting this outrage obviously



Wow, those rolls are insanely low. Normally its been the other way around. The PCs get mid to high rolls and all the NPCs and bad guys are mid to really low. 

Ah well, law of averages... or something like that.


----------



## Knightfall

Be back later.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I got a 16!

and a diplomacy ; aid another of 21.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Tim has a Diplomacy of +1. He is going to keep his mouth shut, lol


----------



## JustinCase

Rolls in the IC thread. Not sure if that means I'm going before my turn, but I figured I could make a post out of getting Mutt to back away.


----------



## Knightfall

Rolling Initiative for @Aust Thale...
Falen - Initiative check: 1D20+3 = [16]+3 = 19


----------



## Knightfall

*Round One*
Lowenan Wearne: 24
Musummaar: 22
Custodio: 22
Deaf-Mute Knight: 21 (readied action)
Mimic: 20
Falen: 19 
Silagord: 18
Vinny: 16
Mutt: 14
Thare (cat familiar): 12
Arnona: 9 (readied action)
Tuck: 7
Ex-Guards [x2]: 6
Breva: 5
Akos: 5
Tim: 4 

Akos' full-round Diplomacy check begins on his turn with aid from Vinny helping to start the process on the Sectarian Guard's turn in the middle of the round.

All the bad guys get to act before the check officially begins although both the DMK and Arnona had already decided to not attack unless someone attacks them first.

I'm going to say that Tuck can yell out to Mutt to stop before the big dog tries to sink his teeth into Thare, but Mutt is not happy about it. (We'll call it an Immediate Action on Mutt's turn instead of a Free Action.)

I will post actions for the NPCs up to and including the mimic sometime in the early afternoon.


----------



## Knightfall

It is now Falen's turn.

I let @Aust Thale know through Facebook, and he's deciding what he's going to do but will have to post later.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Diplomacy :  Aid Another is a full round action, right?


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Diplomacy :  Aid Another is a full round action, right?



Well, Akos attempt to use Diplomacy to prevent a fight is considered a full-round action. Since Vinny is just using Aid Another, I'm not sure if it would also be considered a full-round action. Probably since Vinny is trying to help with an action that is full-round action. Either that or he can't help Akos at all.
(Aid Another is normally considered a standard action.)



> Aid Another​You can help another character achieve success on his or her skill check by making the same kind of skill check in a cooperative effort. If you roll a 10 or higher on your check, the character you are helping gets a +2 bonus to his or her check, as per the rule for favorable conditions. (You can’t take 10 on a skill check to aid another.) In many cases, a character’s help won’t be beneficial, or only a limited number of characters can help at once.
> 
> In cases where the skill restricts who can achieve certain results you can’t aid another to grant a bonus to a task that your character couldn’t achieve alone.


----------



## Aust Thale

Falen:


Spoiler: Linguistics Check



AustThale37:  D20 + 16 → 35(19 + 16)


I can put this in the IC thread when I post Falen's action.


----------



## Knightfall

@Aust Thale:


Spoiler: For Aust_Thale Only



*Intelligence (linguistics) check:* 35
From a a casual observation (once he enters the room), Falen is pretty sure that the room's walls are convered not only in magical symbols and scripts but also many instances of the languages he speaks. From just beyond the open doorway, Falen can see that there are words and phrases written in Draconic, Dragori, Dwarven, Elven, Orc, and Ticin. There are other language scripts on the wall, but Falen doesn't recognize any of them.

While he doesn't spot any script that would be the Old Tongue, the language wouldn't be out of place in the room. He knows from experience that phrases in the Old Tongue aren't usually placed out in the open. Ticin is used more often like that since it is used throughout the western lands of Kanpur, as well as the Center Lands (far to the east of Bluffside).

There doesn't appear to be anything written in Cliffspeak either. That likely means the room predates the founding of Bluffside... or the people who built the room weren't from Bluffside (or were outcasts).

While he is too far away from any of the phrases to be able to read them completely, he is certain that he sees the word "Ancient(s)" written in several different languages. He knows that the Ancients (a race of giantlike humanoids) existed in the region for several thousand years before Bluffside was founded. Of course, that is common knowledge to the people of Bluffside. However, few outside of scholarly circles know that the Ancients were referred to as the Barrokks. He doesn't see any indications of that word from casual viewing of the room.

There is a lot more that Falen could learn from the room but not in the in the middle of a fight. If Neurotic's PC, Akos, can prevent bloodshed with his Diplomacy check, then there will be a chance to learn more about the Ancients. But that assumes the ex-guards won't insist the PCs leave right afterwards.

*NOTE:* In game terms, the room is considered to be a small dedicated library for the purposes of studying the Ancients.

*Knowledge (arcana) check:* 18
With this check, Falen can glean only the most basic of things related to the room. It was obviously meant to be some sort of temple or maybe an wizard's laboratory (but that seems less likely). The walls of the room are covered in arcane symbols and strange magical writings that could take months (or maybe years) to decipher. The room could a treasure trove of ancient magical teachings or it could be full of glyphs and wards that could burn a man's face off.

Standing in the room makes Falen very nervous but also a bit giddy.

The portal is the main reason for the unseen seer's nervousness (beyond the obvious sight of the fire demon in full view on the other side of the portal). Falen thinks that it is most likely one-way from the other side; it's a gut feeling. If so, then there isn't a way to get through the portal (to try to shut it down). If there is a way to shut it down from the PCs' side, Falen has no idea how it would be accomplished. He would have to study the room in detail, but Falen doubts very much there is a simple 'off switch'.

He, Akos, and Vinny could all try to work together to shut it down, but it wouldn't be a simple thing. And, it would take time. A lot longer than a single round during a combat. Plus, the ex-guards aren't like to sit by and let them do it.

The _magic circle_ and the portal are connected by a magical reddish glow that pulses between the two magical effects. That is obvious just from observation. Shutting down the portal might free its captive or it might kill her. Falen has no idea.

*Knowledge (local) check:* 27
If the room is a temple, it might have been dedicated to worshiping the Ancients as gods. Falen has never heard of any stories or legends related to a hidden temple dedicated to the Ancients under the Gate of Scales. Most of the stories from this area of Old City are related more to the draconic inhabitants of the two wards on either side of the gate. The Dragori Embassy is located next to the gate, so there might be a connection between the temple and the Dragori.

(An old dragonborn tale refers to tall misty figures that were once seen on the streets late at night over a period of four years. That story is from nearly 200 years ago, but it is still a widely told tavern tale that often becomes bone chilling if told by the right 'dragon-blooded' bard. Human bards tend to mess it up and it becomes comical.)

The knowledge of the room's existence is extremely valuable! Lord Max will want to know about the room, in great detail. The information could net both Falen and Max a tidy profit from the right buyer. Now, The Five and the Wizard Council will, of course, learn of the room from Custodio and Vinny, but if Falen can get to the head of the Archeologists Guild (an elf named Larrel Wynthyra) before anyone else, he could earn a lot of gold for him and Lord Max.

However, Falen has to be very careful not to broker this information to any of Bluffside's enemies, and it could fall under the security of Bluffside, so Lord Commander Oakfirst might lock Falen away for trying to make too much of profit on the knowledge. so, he should tread lightly.

Falen has heard legends that say that the Barrokks were highly civilized people with a great understanding of both arcane magic and psionics. These legends often depict them as powerful godlike figures with abilities that would make other mortals tremble in fear. There are cults in Bluffside that worship them like gods and many believe that when their civilization ended, the best and worst of them ascended to become gods.

(Could the Barrokks have dabbled with the Far Realm? Falen doesn't know, but if they did, it would change the people's view of the Ancients... and not for the better.)

Barrokk adults stood, on average, seven feet tall and weighed around 300 lbs. There are skeletal remains on display at the Museum of Sem La Vah but those remains are only given the name 'The Ancients'. Sem La Vah was the key city of the Ancients and Bluffside was built on the ruined city's bones, which are believed to be thousands and thousands of years old. (The main ruin sits at the center of Bluffside's six individual districts.)

The Ancients built the Palace that is now the showcase of Old City and is controlled by The Five. It is the local government's main seat of power, although there are parts of it that remain sealed away from even The Five. It stands over 150 ft. tall and is topped with golden domes including a central dome that is 50 ft. across. Inside the Palace of Old City, the ceiling are all 20 ft. high and its darkwood doors are 10 ft. tall.

The ceilings in the portal room are, at least, 20 ft. high, but the doors are sized for medium-sized characters. The ceiling is painted black and shows a field of stars that shift with the light given off from the two braziers and the magic circle. More than likely the room wasn't built by the Ancients themselves, but it could be based off their knowledge.

*Spellcraft check:* 11
Okay, while Falen can clearly see that the genie is trapped by a _magic circle_, he doesn't know the name of the specific spell or even if it is truly a spell. It could be something more complex. Also, there seems to be a secondary effect in place, but that effect has Falen completely baffled.

Note that Falen doesn't recognize the genie as being a genie with his Knowledge (arcana) check. That would be a Knowledge (the planes) check, but Falen is not trained in that skill.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm heading to bed.


----------



## Scotley

Phar looks at Omen with some concern despite her slowed pace. He takes a step back out of her reach and once more calls upon his arcane magic. The spell ends with a finger extended in her direction and darts of force streak forth from his extended finger to target her unerringly. Though the darts are small he hopes there are enough to finish her.

OOC: Magic Missile.
Magic Missiles: 4D4+5 = [1, 4, 4, 2]+5 = 16


----------



## Scotley

Meanwhile the small fire elemental moves to flank with Sir Ghal and strikes out with a fiery appendage.

OOC:
slam attack with regular and fire damage: 1D20+5 = [15]+5 = 20
1D4 = [2] = 2
1D4 = [4] = 4


----------



## Neurotic

Scotley said:


> Meanwhile the small fire elemental moves to flank with Sir Ghal and strikes out with a fiery appendage.
> 
> OOC:
> slam attack with regular and fire damage: 1D20+5 = [15]+5 = 20
> 1D4 = [2] = 2
> 1D4 = [4] = 4



You adding +2 from recitation?


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Scotley Never underestimate the power of a Magic Missile spell


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Scotley said:


> Phar looks at Omen with some concern despite her slowed pace. He takes a step back out of her reach and once more calls upon his arcane magic. The spell ends with a finger extended in her direction and darts of force streak forth from his extended finger to target her unerringly. Though the darts are small he hopes there are enough to finish her.
> 
> OOC: Magic Missile.
> Magic Missiles: 4D4+5 = [1, 4, 4, 2]+5 = 16



@Scotley This message and a few after it are in the Bluffside ooc thread.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> You adding +2 from recitation?



He did.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Scotley Never underestimate the power of a Magic Missile spell



Very true.



ScottDeWar_jr said:


> @Scotley This message and a few after it are in the Bluffside ooc thread.



Yes, its not the right thread, but he doesn't have to worry about copying them over. I quoted both posts and added my reply in the IC thread for the Crow God game.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall Sent you a Facebook message. Tim goes near the end of the round. He won't say what I sent if Akos is successful in diffusing the situation. But if it gets to Tim's turn, and Lowenan is still intent upon attacking, Tim will try that speech.


----------



## Knightfall

*End of Round One*
Lowenan Wearne: 24
Musummaar: 22
Custodio: 22
Deaf-Mute Knight: 21 (readied action)
Mimic: 20
Falen: 19 
Silagord: 18
Vinny: 16
Mutt: 14
Thare (cat familiar): 12
Arnona: 9 (backs away from the portal)
Tuck: 7
Ex-Guards [x2]: 6
Breva: 5
Akos: 5
Tim: 4


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Posted out-of-turn roleplaying response for Tim.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Two*
Alien Fire Demon: 31
Deaf-Mute Knight: 30 (readied action from last round)
Lowenan Wearne: 24
Custodio: 22
Mimic: 20
Falen: 19
Silagord: 18
Vinny: 16
Thare (cat familiar): 12 (will stay near Silagord but won't attack)
Arnona: 9
Mutt: 7 (delays to stay next to Tuck)
Tuck: 7
Charvin the False (doppelganger): 6
Rhilaseth (ex-Elites) [x2]: 6
Breva: 5 
Akos: 5
Tim: 4

Before posting to start the next round, I will wait to let @Scotley decide on an action for round one. You can simply ready an action for when the Far Realm creature appears in the room in round two or do something else to prepare for its arrival.

The DMK will use his readied action from last round to attack the Alien Fire Demon once it has passed through the portal. He will not risk damaging the portal by attacking it as it is passing through the portal.

At this point, the PCs know something else is going to come at them but they don't know what that could be. Any of the PCs can roll a Sense Motive check to try to figure out what they might be missing from the current situation. You can all make Listen and Spot checks too.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Posted out-of-turn roleplaying response for Tim.



It's actually in turn, although Breva hasn't performed an action in round one. @Scotley gets a chance to decide upon an action for the paladin while tensions are being eased.

I'm headed off to bed.


----------



## Scotley

Posted, sorry for the delay. Busy weekend.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Posted, sorry for the delay. Busy weekend.



No worries. BTW, where would Breva have been standing when he fired his bow? Would he still have been in the room or standing just outside of it?

I didn't worry about cover for the mimic for Breva's attacks for round one, but it will have soft cover from the fire demon in the next round.


----------



## Knightfall

@Aust Thale, Falen is up for Round Two.

@Tellerian Hawke, Tim is now flanking with the DMK.

I'll post an updated battle map tomorrow. I'm going to reply to the other game and then head to bed.


----------



## Scotley

I had Breva just outside the doors at last round. He doesn't have Precise Shot, so he'll likely abandon the bow and move into melee when his turn comes around.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall Is there any kind of check that Tim can make, to determine if he feels far overmatched by this demon? If flight is the correct response, then he would want to hold it off while the others flee.


----------



## Neurotic

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall Is there any kind of check that Tim can make, to determine if he feels far overmatched by this demon? If flight is the correct response, then he would want to hold it off while the others flee.



Just close the door and let the "guards" stew... 

More seriously: @Knightfall 
Does the demon have spell resistance? And what powers if any ... planar lore 23...


----------



## JustinCase

Today was swamped with work. I'll read and post tomorrow, both in this campaign and the other. Just FYI.


----------



## Knightfall

Here is the updated battle map for beginning of round 2...

The portal spits out the Alien Fire Demon and then moves back 5 ft. The AFD makes a 5-ft. step towards Tim and attacks but misses. Note that it is a Large tall creature, so it has a 10-ft. reach. At this point it threatens Custodio, the DMK, Tim, and Vinccenzo.

If any of Akos, Breva, Falen, or Tuck try to enter the room, then the AFD will be able to make an AoO.

The mimic also has a 10-ft. reach.

Arnona backed away towards the northern wall on her turn in Round One. I've noted Breva's attack from Round One on the map as well.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall Is there any kind of check that Tim can make, to determine if he feels far overmatched by this demon? If flight is the correct response, then he would want to hold it off while the others flee.





Neurotic said:


> Just close the door and let the "guards" stew...



Knowing any details about such creatures is a Knowledge (the planes) check, and Tim would have to be trained.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> More seriously: @Knightfall
> Does the demon have spell resistance? And what powers if any ... planar lore 23...



That roll is just high enough for Akos to know that this Alien Fire Demon is a pseudonatural fire elemental. In game terms, it is not the epic level version of the Pseudonatural Creature Temple, but it is still very dangerous. Yes, it has SR. That is all Akos knows with your roll.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Today was swamped with work. I'll read and post tomorrow, both in this campaign and the other. Just FYI.



Okay, thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Knightfall

Spoiler: For Neurotic Only






Neurotic said:


> Before the round:
> Sense Motive (what is missing); Spot; Listen: 1D20+8 = [15]+8 = 23
> 1D20-2 = [4]-2 = 2
> 1D20-2 = [4]-2 = 2



If there is something/someone else in the room that is a threat, Akos can't sense what or who it is. He doesn't see or hear anything strange, but with the pseudo-natural creature looming over Big Tim, it's hard to focus on anything else.

Maybe the threat will come from the corridor or maybe the portal will activate again and another foe will come through. The Loremaster just doesn't know.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Free speech and gestures
> Linguistics for DMK for general translation: 1D20+2+4 = [20]+2+4 = 26
> 
> The portal is killing the genie: 1D20+2+4 = [8]+2+4 = 14
> We all are allies against the demon: 1D20+2+4 = [11]+2+4 = 17



The roll for "the portal is killing the genie" isn't a success, but the other two are successful.

Akos knows that the DMK is very angry that the creature came through the portal. Lowenan had assured him it was a bluff to try to improve Phelix's bargaining position vs. the villains (the PCs) coming to kill the genie. The DMK signed "You told me it wouldn't come to this... they were backing down. Why? What would Lord Phelix do this to her? To us?"

Lowenan didn't get a chance to answer the DMK before the AFD came through the portal.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Sense Motive for Lowenan answer: 1D20+8 = [11]+8 = 19



Akos is certain that Lowenan's desire for a truce isn't a lie. The man is worried about the life of his soldiers (and his own). 



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Cast level check for eventual SR: 1D20+4+2 = [2]+4+2 = 8 Ugh!



Akos spell doesn't affect the Alien Fire Demon.


----------



## JustinCase

Alright, I'm up-to-date. But I don't think it's my turn yet.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Alright, I'm up-to-date. But I don't think it's my turn yet.



Yeah, we're waiting for @Aust Thale. He did say on FB he'd get a new post up... I'm just not sure when. I'll ask him again.

EDIT: He's not in a position to roll and post at the moment, so I asked him if it is okay for me to do it for him. I'll let you all know what he says later... once he get's back to me again through FB.

He did tell me that Falen is going after the mimic, so I'm thinking he's going to have Falen take a shot with his mwk composite shortbow.


----------



## Neurotic

Same thing as in crow game, we're splitting targets instead of dropping the demon first


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Same thing as in crow game, we're splitting targets instead of dropping the demon first



Note that Falen's shortbow isn't magical, so he's unlikely to do much, if any, damage to the alien fire demon with it.


----------



## Knightfall

I didn't sleep very well last night. Time for a cat nap.


----------



## Knightfall

Heading to bed early tonight. I'll check in tomorrow before physio to see if @Aust Thale has added his next post. He did roll his attack vs. the mimic already, and it was a miss; he just hasn't had time to make a post yet.

Silagord's interactions this round will probably only be dialogue and keeping ahold of Thare, so @ScottDeWar_jr, you're up for Vinny right after that and @JustinCase is up for Mutt. I'm assuming Tuck will tell him to stay in the barracks.

Arnona will stay back from the AFD and attack the mimic with her bow.

Then Tuck is up after that.


----------



## Neurotic

Silagord could help if we would trust him with slell components...evel low level things can make a difference (i.e. grease)


----------



## Knightfall

@ScottDeWar_jr, you're up for Vinny!


----------



## JustinCase

Due to holidays, I don’t know how often (if at all) I can post in the next two weeks. I do intend to, but I have no idea if I can. 

Feel free to NPC my characters if necessary for the story.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Okay, need to post in other thread first. Taxing day at work. We had 7 units that have to be partially disassembled because they were blowing 125 amp at 700 volts fuses on units that sell for about 150,000 usd each. This is an emotional thing as it is a matter of great pride in that we, the assemblers, did our job right and we the assemblers informed the engineers through the production office that it would not work. But we still have to fix their foul up. Production office is on our side here as well. They are backing us up.

I *REALLY* want to have a drink of scotch right now.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Eating dinner and posting right now.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Two (Updated)*
Arnona: 9 (delayed action: moves away from the portal; shoots at mimic [misses])
Alien Fire Demon: 31 (attacks Tim [misses])
Deaf-Mute Knight: 30 (delayed action: attacks AFD)
Lowenan Wearne: 24 (casts _magic missile_ at mimic)
Custodio: 22 (attacks AFD [misses])
Mimic: 20 (attacks Lowenan [misses])
Falen: 19 (shoots at mimic [misses])
Silagord: 18 (5-ft step; puts down cat; readies wand)
Vinny: 16 (5-ft step; casts _haste_)
Thare (cat familiar): 12 (stays near Silagord but won't attack)
Mutt: 7 (delays; stays in barracks)
Tuck: 7 (moves; shoots at mimic [hits])
Charvin the False (doppelganger): 6 (full attack vs. Arnona [hits twice; she falls])
Rhilaseth (ex-Elite): 6 (charges [hit]; takes AoO from AFD and catches on fire; [lasts for 2 more rds.])
Breva: 5
Akos: 5
Tim: 4


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley, you're up!

Tuck hit the mimic with an arrow.

One of the ex-guards, Charvin, attacked Arnona and she's now unconscious/dying. It is actually a doppelganger in disguise.

The other ex-guard, Rhilaseth, charged the AFD and hit, but the demon hit with a successful AoO and did major damage to the man.


----------



## Knightfall

I'll post an updated battle map tonight but not right away.


----------



## Knightfall

Here is the updated battle map for Round Two...


----------



## Knightfall

Additional fire damage to Rhilaseth for catching on fire: 1D6 = [6] = 6


----------



## Neurotic

Wasn't Arnona with us?


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Wasn't Arnona with us?



Yes, but it turns out that Charvin is not, as he reveals himself to be a doppelganger.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Yes, but it turns out that Charvin is not, as he reveals himself to be a doppelganger.



I know...but I meant she was physically with us while the new map shows her deep in the room...


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> I know...but I meant she was physically with us while the new map shows her deep in the room...



No, she was not with you in the corridor!


----------



## Knightfall

So, I made a slight error when it comes to Arnona's actions from round one to two. In round one, she was delaying to try to help diffuse the situation. Then, I had her step back from the alien fire demon and the portal after it came through the portal in round two. She did this before the DMK attacked the AFD.

What I forgot to do was change her place in the initiative order like I did with the DMK.

So, what she did was move back towards the northern wall while readying her bow and then shoot at the mimic before the DMK attacked the AFD. The result would still be a miss and the doppelganger still would have attacked and hit her twice in the round. She falls unconscious and is dying.

I'm not going to change my posts, but I'm going to put her in the right place in the initiative order.

Sorry about any confusion this may have caused. 

EDIT:
Thinking about it more, she should have stepped back before the Alien Fire Demon came through the portal, right at the top of Round Two.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> No, she was not with you in the corridor!



My misunderstanding of the description when she passed Tim. I thought she went with Silagord into the hall. Sorry.


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley, did you see my post saying that you're up for Breva?


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley,

I used this post for Breva's action in Round One.


----------



## Knightfall

Heading to bed. Time for some Zzzzs.


----------



## Scotley

Sorry, did not get a chance to post this weekend. Post coming very soon.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Sorry, did not get a chance to post this weekend. Post coming very soon.



No worries. I was concentrating on other stuff and a bit of break was good.


----------



## Knightfall

Replied to both @Scotley's post and @Neurotic's post. That means we're right at the end of the round. @Tellerian Hawke, you're up for Big Tim.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

No time for formal post at the moment. (Long story.)

RAW DATA: Tim probably didn't come close to hitting this thing. (Bad rolls.)


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> No time for formal post at the moment. (Long story.)
> 
> RAW DATA: Tim probably didn't come close to hitting this thing. (Bad rolls.)
> 
> View attachment 143015



Those are both misses.


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke, I can still post for you, if you're still really busy, but I need to take a nap first. I didn't sleep well last night.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Three*
Arnona: 9 (unconscious/dying)
Alien Fire Demon: 31
Deaf-Mute Knight: 30
Lowenan Wearne: 24
Custodio: 22
Mimic: 20
Falen: 19
Silagord: 18
Vinny: 16
Thare (cat familiar): 12 (noncombatant)
Mutt: 7 (readies action to attack anyone who threatens him)
Tuck: 7
Charvin the False (doppelganger): 6
Rhilaseth (ex-Elite): 6 (on fire)
Breva: 5
Akos: 5
Tim: 4 

Arnona loses another hit point this round. Thare will not attack. Mutt wil lnot attack unless unless something attacks him.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall I will send you an explanation on Facebook Messenger.


----------



## Knightfall

@Aust Thale, you're up!


----------



## Knightfall

I'll post an updated battle map tomorrow morning. Heading to bed early.


----------



## Knightfall

Here is the updated battle map before Falen and Vinny's actions for Round 3...


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Wait, was Tim among the Haste recipients? If so, I didn't count that.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wait, was Tim among the Haste recipients? If so, I didn't count that.



I think so. I'll doublecheck in a second.


----------



## Knightfall

*A quick reminder to myself!*
Since Lowenan and the mimic are now grappling, neither of them threatens any space around them nor have their Dex bonus against those that threaten them. (They still have that bonus against each other.) Neither of them can move without a successful opposed grapple check.

If someone targets either of them with a ranged weapon, there is a 50% chance of hitting the other target.


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke,

Yes, @ScottDeWar_jr had Vinny target Tim as one of the recipients for his _haste_ spell.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Wow he may not want to ignore Tim from here on out


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wow he may not want to ignore Tim from here on out
> 
> View attachment 143199



It is only a hit.

Elementals are immune to critical hits. I also forgot that they can't be flanked, but Tim still hits without flanking





__





						SRD:Elemental Type - D&D Wiki
					






					www.dandwiki.com


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall That's ok, none of the attacks were including any flanking modifiers.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Knightfall, here is where I took a 5 foot step away then cast haste:








						Kulan: Knightfall's Crisis in Bluffside Game [IC]
					

Silagord ignores the war of words in the other room. He moves to rush by Akos, Breva, and Vinny and get to his cat familiar. He moves recklessly and doesn't seem to care if anyone lashes out at him.   Since Silagord goes before Akos, Breva, and Vinny, they are all considered flat-footed, which...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Knightfall, here is where I took a 5 foot step away then cast haste:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kulan: Knightfall's Crisis in Bluffside Game [IC]
> 
> 
> Silagord ignores the war of words in the other room. He moves to rush by Akos, Breva, and Vinny and get to his cat familiar. He moves recklessly and doesn't seem to care if anyone lashes out at him.   Since Silagord goes before Akos, Breva, and Vinny, they are all considered flat-footed, which...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.enworld.org



Yes, I did not miss that fact, but I assumed that Vinny was standing next to Tim right across from Custodio. The arrow indicates him stepping northwest as per the post you just pointed out.

But, it sounds like I didn't have him in the right place. Where would he have been standing before that 5-ft. step -- option #1 or option #2? I'm thinking you meant for him to be standing at option #1.

Note that the doppelganger (Charvin) would have been standing just north of Option #2 before he took his 5-ft step and attacked Arnona. Since then, Lowenan took a 5-ft step towards the doppelganger and attacked Charvin. Then the mimic attacked and hit Lowenan, which automatically grappled the ex-commander. Thus, he doesn't threaten any squares around himself, so he can't flank with Vinny.

I've noted the Alien Fire Demon's reach with the red square.


----------



## Knightfall

For @Aust Thale Only:


Spoiler: Falen with Bless and Haste



*AC* 20, touch 14, flat-footed 16
*Speed* 60 ft.
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +8, *Will* +7 (+8 vs. fear effects)
---
*Melee* _Meteoric Knife_ +8/+8 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Melee* Mwk short sword +8/+8 (1d6+2/19-20/x2
*Ranged* Mwk composite shortbow [+2 Str] +9/+9 (1d6+2/x3, 70 ft.)
---
If you want to use my rolls:
Falen - Full Attack (vs. mimic) w/mwk composite shortbow (including Bless and Haste): 1D20+9 = [18]+9 = 27
1D20+9 = [7]+9 = 16 (two hits)

50% chance to hit Lowenan: 1D100 = [82] = 82
1D100 = [66] = 66 (both attacks hit the mimic)

Falen - Damage to Mimic: 1D6+2 = [1]+2 = 3
1D6+2 = [6]+2 = 8


----------



## Knightfall

Pre-rolling Tuck's attack rolls for @JustinCase who I believe is still on vacation...


Spoiler: Tuck's crossbow attacks vs. Mimic



Tuck (with bless) > Full Attack (+1 light crossbow): 1D20+14 = [10]+14 = 24
1D6+1 = [6]+1 = 7
1D20+10 = [6]+10 = 16
1D6+1 = [5]+1 = 6 (hit and miss)

50% chance to hit Lowenan: 1D100 = [95] = 95
1D100 = [39] = 39 (first shot hits mimic; second shot misses Lowenan)

That's 7 more damage to the mimic.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

10 foot step Tumble east, dc 15
stabbitystab! and kazzap! of doppelganger
Tumble: ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 13 → 20(7 + 13) with 5 to spare!

basically end up where the words [option #2] are, SouthWest of doppelganger. Does he wet himself or shat his pantaloons?


----------



## Knightfall

Here is the updated battle map for Round Three. @Scotley and @Neurotic, Breva and Akos are up next!


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> @Knightfall you might like this one
> Where Lowenan makes an appearance



So, how's this going? I read your round 2 post but I didn't get much farther than that.


----------



## Neurotic

RL intevened so my second post was judged better in ingredients, but unpolished...so I lost

I wrote it in an hour


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> RL intevened so my second post was judged better in ingredients, but unpolished...so I lost
> 
> I wrote it in an hour



That sucks.

But, you had fun competing, right?


----------



## Knightfall

Back to sleep for a while.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Neurotic said:


> RL intevened so my second post was judged better in ingredients, but unpolished...so I lost
> 
> I wrote it in an hour



I read it, and I would like to chime in my two _lipas_ worth of opinion:

That would be an excellent idea for a one-off adventure! someplace like living pathfinder on MythWeavers sight would love to have that kind of idea!


----------



## Neurotic

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> I read it, and I would like to chime in my two _lipas_ worth of opinion:
> 
> That would be an excellent idea for a one-off adventure! someplace like living pathfinder on MythWeavers sight would love to have that kind of idea!



You DM there or this is just a suggestion?


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I have in the past, but I am not very active right now.


----------



## Knightfall

I replied to @Neurotic's post. @Tellerian Hawke, you're up for Big Tim!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Knightfall said:


> I replied to @Neurotic's post. @Tellerian Hawke, you're up for Big Tim!



Does a 23 hit?

Here is raw data:





...Wait, doesn't Haste give a +1 to hit? In that case Tim hit ACs 30, 16, and 24, instead of the indicated 29, 15, and 23. But I'm guessing that middle number is still a miss, regardless.

Currently on another (shorter) roadtrip. I will try to make my formal post tonight, but if that's going to hold things up, you can go ahead and use the data to post for me.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Does a 23 hit?
> 
> Here is raw data:
> 
> View attachment 143381
> 
> ...Wait, doesn't Haste give a +1 to hit? In that case Tim hit ACs 30, 16, and 24, instead of the indicated 29, 15, and 23. But I'm guessing that middle number is still a miss, regardless.
> 
> Currently on another (shorter) roadtrip. I will try to make my formal post tonight, but if that's going to hold things up, you can go ahead and use the data to post for me.



_Haste_ gives a +1 to attack. _Bless_ is also active.

AC 30 and 24 hit. 16 does not and if your attack doesn't include _bless_, 17 still doesn't hit.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall I'm in waiting room currently, So I am going to try to post now, while I have a chance.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall I'm in waiting room currently, So I am going to try to post now, while I have a chance.



Okay, thanks for letting me know. I need to go back to sleep. Still fighting a sinus infection.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Four*
Arnona: 9 (prone; hurt badly)
Alien Fire Demon: 31
Deaf-Mute Knight: 30
Lowenan Wearne: 24
Custodio: 22
Mimic: 20
Falen: 19
Silagord: 18
Vinny: 16
Thare (cat familiar): 12 (noncombatant)
Mutt: 7 (noncombatant)
Tuck: 7
Charvin the False (doppelganger): 6
Rhilaseth (ex-Elite): 6
Breva: 5
Akos: 5
Tim: 4 

Arnona loses another hit point this round.



Spoiler: DM Only



Breva is the doppelganger's dodge enemy.


----------



## Knightfall

Rolling for @Aust Thale again:


Spoiler: Round Four Attacks for Falen



Falen - Full Attack w/mwk composite shortbow (including Bless, Haste, and Guiding Light): 1D20+11 = [16]+11 = 27
1D20+11 = [19]+11 = 30 (two hits)

50% chance to hit Lowenan: 1D100 = [98] = 98
1D100 = [86] = 86 (both attacks hit the mimic)

Falen - Damage to Mimic: 1D6+2 = [6]+2 = 8
1D6+2 = [4]+2 = 6


----------



## Knightfall

@ScottDeWar_jr, you're up!


----------



## Knightfall

Tim and the DMK took out the the AFD, but not before the fire demon hit Tim once. Custodio cast a spell. Lowenan was crushed by the mimic. Falen fired two arrows into the mimic.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall If Tim charges the mimic, will he have a % chance of striking Lowenan by mistake? Or is that only for missile fire?


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall If Tim charges the mimic, will he have a % chance of striking Lowenan by mistake? Or is that only for missile fire?



That's only for ranged attacks.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I just saw this and will post when I get home from work.


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke,

I should have noted in my last post that Tim can't charge the mimic from his current position. There is a column in his way.


----------



## Knightfall




----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall Can Tim attack the Doppleganger? or is Vinny in the way? Also, can Tim reach the Mimic without provoking AoOs from anyone? Just trying to explore my options.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall Can Tim attack the Doppleganger? or is Vinny in the way? Also, can Tim reach the Mimic without provoking AoOs from anyone? Just trying to explore my options.



Tim can move 10 feet north and be able to hit the doppelganger using his reach (over the heads of Breva and Vinny).

If you want Tim to get to the mimic, he will take an AoO from the doppelganger. He's going to want to avoid the magma rocks, which are still a hazard and he has to avoid the columns. He could go the other way around and then squeeze in between the southeastern column and the altar. He would be standing partly underneath the portal (which moved back and then up after the fire demon came through) and he'd have to attack the mimic around the northeastern column. Both he and the mimic would have cover from that position.

The mimic can't make an AoO vs. Tim since it is grappling.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall Tim will take the path of least resistance, move 10 ft, and attack the Doppleganger. Can Tim use his Haste action to move the 10 ft., and then get both of his normal attacks?


----------



## Neurotic

@ScottDeWar_jr 
Dvor = Court or with some poetic license a palace

Kraljev dvor = kings court for example

Dvorište = yard or backyard (as in 'space around the court')
Dvorac = Castle (as in 'fortified court')

No wonder poor google cannot translate Croatian


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall Tim will take the path of least resistance, move 10 ft, and attack the Doppleganger. Can Tim use his Haste action to move the 10 ft., and then get both of his normal attacks?



No. A move action is still a move even when hasted. Tim gets one attack.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Knightfall said:


> No. A move action is still a move even when hasted. Angus gets one attack.



Yay!! Angus is with us now?  Angus will take the Mimic, while Tim focuses on the Doppleganger!


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Yay!! Angus is with us now?  Angus will take the Mimic, while Tim focuses on the Doppleganger!



Doh!

EDIT: I think I need more sleep.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, you're up! Let me know if you still need me to post for Tuck (as well as Caerth for the other game).


----------



## Knightfall

I was going to have Tuck keep firing at the mimic but with its offer of surrender, he'll target the doppleganger instead. He is not at the right angle to be able to hit the doppelganger, so I'm going to have him move into the room.


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley, you're up for Breva!


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, I'd say Akos is making a Bluff check. It's a full-round action. I'm assuming that since you posted the modifiers and not an actual roll, you need/want me to roll for you.



Spoiler: DM Only



Akos - Bluff check: 1D20+16 = [9]+16 = 25
Mimic - Sense Motive check: 1D20+1-5 = [20]+1-5 = 16
Okay, so that's a modified roll of 26. The mimic wins and doesn't believe Akos.


----------



## Knightfall

Time for lunch!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

When the Doppleganger tumbles, does he end up anywhere near Tim?


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> When the Doppleganger tumbles, does he end up anywhere near Tim?



No


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall Can Tim make it to the DG's new position without provoking an AoO?


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke, here is the updated battle map...


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall Can Tim make it to the DG's new position without provoking an AoO?



Yes.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Oops, looks like Breva was flanking the Doppleganger when he took his AOO. If so his attack was a 19 instead of a 17. Probably still too low...


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> OOC: Oops, looks like Breva was flanking the Doppleganger when he took his AOO. If so his attack was a 19 instead of a 17. Probably still too low...



Actually, Breva wasn't flanking. Lowenan is grappled by the mimic, so ex-commander doesn't threaten any squares around him.


----------



## Scotley

So noted. I did amend my post with an action for the round as well as the save and AOO. Not sure you saw it. I edited in the healing.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> So noted. I did amend my post with an action for the round as well as the save and AOO. Not sure you saw it. I edited in the healing.



I missed the action. I'll reply to it now.


----------



## Knightfall

Since @Neurotic chose to try to Bluff the mimic this round, it is now Big Tim's turn. @Tellerian Hawke, you're up!


----------



## Knightfall

I'm going to watch Netflix for a while then probably need to sleep some more. I'll check back in later.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall Since you said I could make w/o provoking an AoO, I'm going to leave his final positioning to you. I'm just going to say that he moves and attacks once.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

talking is a free action. hmmmmm .. .. .. .. ..


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Five*
Arnona: 9 (hurt badly; gets up from prone with Breva's help)
Deaf-Mute Knight: 30 (slays mimic)
Lowenan Wearne: 24 (stuck in mimic's pseudopods)
Custodio: 22
Mimic: 20
Falen: 19
Silagord: 18
Vinny: 16
Thare (cat familiar): 12 (noncombatant)
Mutt: 7 (noncombatant)
Tuck: 7
Charvin the False (doppelganger): 6
Rhilaseth (ex-Elite): 6
Breva: 5
Akos: 5 
Tim: 4 



Spoiler: DM Only



Tim is the doppelganger's dodge enemy.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

By the way, I am hoping that if all the other spellcasters (including the young mage with the wand) can now pepper the Doppleganger with several "auto hit" spells, that there won't be much need for further blade-play near the circle.

@Knightfall how bad would one need to miss a nearby target in order to have a chance of striking the circle?


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall would hitting the DG with my shield be any safer? Tim is willing to sheathe his blade, if needbe.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall would hitting the DG with my shield be any safer? Tim is willing to sheathe his blade, if needbe.



You can roll a DC 20 Sense Motive check for Tim, which would be a full-round action.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> By the way, I am hoping that if all the other spellcasters (including the young mage with the wand) can now pepper the Doppleganger with several "auto hit" spells, that there won't be much need for further blade-play near the circle.
> 
> @Knightfall how bad would one need to miss a nearby target in order to have a chance of striking the circle?



A natural one will mean Tim hits the portal instead of the doppelganger.


----------



## Knightfall

@ScottDeWar_jr, it is now Vinny's turn.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

how wounded is doppelganger Not-Charvin?


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> how wounded is doppelganger Not-Charvin?



Vinny can tell that doppelganger is significantly hurt, especially with the last blow that Tim inflicted on him.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm a little burnt out today, so I probably won't check back until late in the evening. My sinuses are bad today and the air is very dry. Must sleep, perchance to snore.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

went shopping right after work and my feet are screaming at me. need rest then I will make my post.


----------



## Knightfall

Map for round five...


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

by the way, the DMK is hasted if he needs more movement.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> by the way, the DMK is hasted if he needs more movement.



Yep, I saw.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I have Pmed Knightpfall with a ptossible action that is so bat s417 crazy, it just has to work!


----------



## JustinCase

Alright, I'm back. There's a lot of posts to read (I'm currently on post 1200 of this thread), so be patient with me...


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> I have Pmed Knightpfall with a ptossible action that is so bat s417 crazy, it just has to work!



okay, My information in my head was off and it won't happen.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Alright, I'm back. There's a lot of posts to read (I'm currently on post 1200 of this thread), so be patient with me...



Welcome back! 

Take your time... I need to go back to sleep. Last night was rough.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> I have Pmed Knightpfall with a ptossible action that is so bat s417 crazy, it just has to work!





ScottDeWar_jr said:


> okay, My information in my head was off and it won't happen.



Replied to you in the PM system again.


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley and @Neurotic, you guys are up for Breva and Akos.

(Neurotic, I did see your post but I'm giving you a chance to alter it or add another post to expand on Akos' action.)

Both Vinny and Tuck hit the doppelganger, but not-Charvin scored a critical hit and a second hit on the portal, which transferred the damage to the genie. The damage done also included sneak attack damage. The genie is now dying.

She can be healed through the portal just as she can be hurt through the portal. Healing her with any spell/effect is considered a touch attack (melee or ranged). Her touch AC is 10.


----------



## Knightfall

I will post an updated battle map either later this morning or after I get back from physio in the late afternoon. Back to sleep for a while.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so I replied to both @Scotley new post and @Neurotic's previous added post, as well. Scotley, Breva was close enough to reach the portal this round and you can make your melee touch attack vs. AC 10 to heal the genie.

Neurotic, Akos was able to get the DMK's attention and lessen the knights anger towards Tim, Tuck, and Vinccenzo for their attacks near the portal.

@Tellerian Hawke, you're up to end the round.


----------



## Knightfall

Here is the updated battle map. @Tellerian Hawke, note that there is a column between Tim and the doppelganger. I should have added 4 to not-Charvin's AC last round but I forgot.


----------



## Knightfall

I am now using the new token I created for Vinccenzo.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Okay, so I replied to both @Scotley new post and @Neurotic's previous added post, as well. Scotley, Breva was close enough to reach the portal this round and you can make your melee touch attack vs. AC 10 to heal the genie.
> 
> Neurotic, Akos was able to get the DMK's attention and lessen the knights anger towards Tim, Tuck, and Vinccenzo for their attacks near the portal.
> 
> @Tellerian Hawke, you're up to end the round.



Akos will heal from range


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall Can Tim make it to where the Mimic is (same exact square) without provoking an AoO? I have an idea. Tim could sheathe his sword as part of a move action, move the where the Mimic is, and get 1 attack with his shield against the Doppelgänger. I was thinking that hitting with the shield is more of a short "punch", one without the follow-through that a sword swing would have, one that wouldn't risk striking the portal. Thoughts? If this isn't possible, then Tim is probably going to refrain from attacking at all. Tim is in-between a rock and a hard place. He doesn't want to risk hurting the genie / angering the DMK; but at the same time, if the Doppler hurts her again, it may force Tim's hand, because he can't stand by and watch an innocent suffer, either.


----------



## Scotley

Excellent. I was confused. Post amended with healing.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall Can Tim make it to where the Mimic is (same exact square) without provoking an AoO? I have an idea. Tim could sheathe his sword as part of a move action, move the where the Mimic is, and get 1 attack with his shield against the Doppelgänger. I was thinking that hitting with the shield is more of a short "punch", one without the follow-through that a sword swing would have, one that wouldn't risk striking the portal. Thoughts? If this isn't possible, then Tim is probably going to refrain from attacking at all. Tim is in-between a rock and a hard place. He doesn't want to risk hurting the genie / angering the DMK; but at the same time, if the Doppler hurts her again, it may force Tim's hand, because he can't stand by and watch an innocent suffer, either.



Hmm, I don't think he can make it there without provoking an AoO... unless he takes the long way around. There is the altar in the way (and the portal, somewhat); the altar is high enough that Tim can't walk over it. Also, he cannot pass through any of the squares that are part of the magic circle and has to avoid the columns.

He could probably double move around the long way and the remains of the fire elemental have cooled enough that he wouldn't take damage from any of it, but two of the squares (closest to the double doors) count as difficult terrain. Passing through those squares costs 2 squares of movement.


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke,

Looking at where Tim is moving to, the last 5 feet of movement will provoke an AoO from the doppelganger. You can have Tim stop just before moving into that space and then make a 5 foot adjustment next round, if needed.


----------



## Knightfall

I don't think there is any way for Tim to avoid it.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Ok, then Tim stops short of his intended square and waits. I'm thinking that my attack may be a moot point anyway; by the time everyone else gets their turns, the Doppler is going to have serious problems anyway.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

after the DMK is done with him, he will be a pulled pork sammich.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Ok, then Tim stops short of his intended square and waits. I'm thinking that my attack may be a moot point anyway; by the time everyone else gets their turns, the Doppler is going to have serious problems anyway.



Okay, I've stopped Tim's movement in behind Akos since there isn't any place for him to stop after that without being the same square as another character.

I'm dealing with a really bad headache tonight, so I'm going to take migraine pain meds and go to bed early, well, early for me. 

I'll post my reply for you tomorrow morning.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Six*
Arnona: 9 (hurt badly)
Deaf-Mute Knight: 30
Lowenan Wearne: 24 (still stuck)
Custodio: 22
Falen: 19 
Silagord: 18
Vinny: 16
Thare (cat familiar): 12 (noncombatant)
Mutt: 7 (noncombatant)
Tuck: 7
not-Charvin (doppelganger): 6
Rhilaseth (ex-Elite): 6
Breva: 5
Akos: 5
Tim: 4



Spoiler: DM Only



The DMK is the doppelganger's dodge enemy.



Combat is now finished.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so between the DMK's one successful nonlethal attack and Falen's Natural 20 to hit, the doppelganger falls.

That's the end of the combat.


----------



## Knightfall

New post added.


----------



## Neurotic

Are we missing any wizards? Or is finding a wizard in any todo list?
I don't think we heard anything like that and wizards would probably cover it...or worse, there is a wizard doppelganger out there.

Or for double bluff, this is petrified doppelganger of someone supposed to be dead who now miracoulously returns


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Hey all, something is making my brain itch. This portal that is one way, could it have been created with this:








						D&D 3E/3.5 - [Kulan] Crisis in Bluffside PBP Campaign Guide
					

Copied from the OOC Thread:  Iridescent Zunsum You know pretty much every use for the prismatic crystalline flower, which is a rare mineral bloom called an Iridescent Zunsum. It only grows on the coast near Bluffside and originated in the ruins of Sem La Vah. It is a rare manifestation of...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## JustinCase

Good thinking! That could be true. And perhaps that flower could even help rescue the genie, although that would mean forgoing it to get to Waldo...


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Hey all, something is making my brain itch. This portal that is one way, could it have been created with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D&D 3E/3.5 - [Kulan] Crisis in Bluffside PBP Campaign Guide
> 
> 
> Copied from the OOC Thread:  Iridescent Zunsum You know pretty much every use for the prismatic crystalline flower, which is a rare mineral bloom called an Iridescent Zunsum. It only grows on the coast near Bluffside and originated in the ruins of Sem La Vah. It is a rare manifestation of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.enworld.org



The key point that you need to realize about the portal in the room is that it is one-way from the other side. The PCs cannot use it to get to the Enclave. Now, the bloom could be used to alter how the portal works, but the PCs don't have the bloom on them at the moment. It is back at Oakfirst Manor for safe keeping. (Of course, I'm assuming it didn't make its way into a _bag of holding_ or _handy haversack_. Carrying it in a regular backpack would damage it.)



JustinCase said:


> Good thinking! That could be true. And perhaps that flower could even help rescue the genie, although that would mean forgoing it to get to Waldo...



There is that option. For while the crystalline bloom is rare, it isn't so rare that the PCs can't search for another one. The one the PCs have came from the museum of Sem La Vah and it does grow wild in the ruins. Note, however, that where it grows in the wild tends to attract monsters. 

I believe that the information in the spoiler below was provided to Relgar at one point (hmm, or maybe it was Akos), but I'm not certain the information was shared with the group. But let's say Akos and Vinny would know this information:



Spoiler: Finding Other Blooms



While Iridescent Zunsum still grows wild up and down the cliffside coasts near Bluffside (and in the ruins), it has been cultivated by a handful of nobles and wizards in the city. The bloom's magical properties make it highly valuable and the PCs discovered that not only did the museum have a full bloom, but also there is a very old bloom growing on the grounds of the Lord Mayor's estate.

While The Five were willing to let the PCs have the bloom from the museum, they insisted on not disturbing the bloom growing in the deceased Lord Hollingsworth's personal garden unless absolutely necessary. It is very old, very delicate, and very valuable (worth twice as much as a normal bloom). It is possible that there are other nobles who have Iridescent Zunsum _cuttings_ but it isn't something a noble family would want their rivals to know. (Cuttings are like small geodes.)

It is not purposefully grown in the Gardens of Old City. That's what Sylemis told the PCs (at some point... if I'm remembering correctly.) Of course, the wilder Eastern Gardens aren't cultivated the same way as the Western Gardens, so it isn't 100% certain that a bloom hasn't taken root there.

The Wizard Council definitely has blooms located somewhere in the Wizard District. However, they do not like to talk about the magical plants they have growing in the private gardens of the Academy and various Houses of Magic, and The Five cannot order them to give up any Iridescent Zunsum's the wizard's have planted in the district. Vinny could try to go see the Head of the Sectarian Guard, Llamiryl Arahana, at the main barracks in the Wizard District, to find out if he can get access to another bloom, but Vinny and the other PCs would probably have to agree to do a _favor_ for the council in return.

It is unknown if there are any other blooms located in one of the other districts of Bluffside. Maybe in the Temple District in one of the many churches/temples dedicated to magic and/or nature. Hunting one down that way will take time that the PCs really don't have.

The bloom must be planted outside for it grow properly, so it can't be hidden inside a building. (It requires both sunlight and starlight.) So, it also cannot grow underground and isn't found anywhere in the Undercity.


----------



## Knightfall

I need to run an errand. I'll be back later.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Vinn would share this information as an idea to free the djinni and alter the other portal.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so a quick reminder about the difference in time between being in the labyrinth and being in Bluffside. Lowenan has told the PCs that for every second they have spent in the labyrinth, one minute passes in Bluffside. I would say the PCs have probably spent just under an hour in the labyrinth including the two fights they've had and the lengthy negotiations with Lowenan and the gnome.

If we say it is about 50 to 60 minutes in the labyrinth, that would be equal to 50 to 60 hours in Bluffside. That's anywhere from 2 to 2-1/2 days that the PCs have been away from the city.

One has to wonder, why didn't someone come looknig for them yet? And what has happened to Castellana who rushed off back towards the entry room just before the fight broke out? Did she succumb to hunger/thirst?

Anyway, I'm headed to bed.


----------



## Knightfall

Thinking more about how much time has passed for the PCs in the labyrinth, I definitely miscalculated. The baseline for the two combats are 6 second rounds. The first combat had only 3 rounds but the second combat had 6 rounds. That's a total of 54 seconds, which equals 54 minutes in Bluffside.

Plus, the PCs used several skills that take up time such as Bluff, Disable Device, Search, and Sense Motive.

Tuck does a search for traps after descending down the rope into the small entry room. The time displacement isn't as strong there as in the Golem Room and beyond. 1 second was only equal to 5 seconds in that room. Tuck searched six 5-ft squares, which takes 6 rounds.

(Once the secret door to the passageway was opened, time got weird in the guard post, but it wasn't noticeable with casual observation. 1 second became equal to 2 seconds in the guard post.)

Tuck made a Sense Motive (hunch) check to when he first saw the gargoyle golem, which takes a minute. So, that's a hour.

Tuck searched the choke point and part of the Golem Room for traps. That is, at least, thirty 5-ft. squares including the choke point and the first half of the room up to 10-ft beyond the gargoyle golem. The Search skill says that a character generally needs only to be within 10 ft. of a surface for it to be searched.

So, that's 30 rounds of searching, but...

He also had to make a separate Search check to look for footprints, which included searching not only the floor of the Golem Room but also the smaller entry room. So that is another 30 rounds for the Golem Room and 6 rounds for the entryway.

(Tuck also performed a Search check during the combat with the golem to find the trap. Since, it takes a full-round action to search a 5-ft.-by.5-ft. area, so it's not inconceivable that he successfully did this just as the fight was breaking out.)

For Falen's Disable Device check, it takes either a full-round action for simple devices or either 1d4 or 2d4 rounds for more complex devices. The trap definitely wasn't a simple device. It would require a roll of 2d4 rounds. Rolling...

Rounds it took for Falen to disable the trap: 1D4 = [4] = 4
Rounds it took for Falen to disable the trap: 2D4 = [2, 3] = 5
So that's 5 more minutes of time.

While Akos didn't make any Diplomacy checks when he first entered the Portal Room, he did make a Bluff check to conceal his gestures to the DMK, so Lowenan didn't see them.

Regardless, once the PCs entered the portal room and began interacting with the ex-guards, time would have flowed quickly back in Bluffside during the negotiations. I think saying that there has been at least 20 to 30 minutes of talking (outside of combat and other actions) wouldn't be pushing it too far. Let's go with 20 minutes. So, that's another 20 hours.

(Akos Diplomacy check to avoid combat is included in the time allotted for combat.)

That would be, roughly, 83 hours and 59 minutes or 3-1/2 days of time passing back in Bluffside.


----------



## Knightfall

Luckily, using Knowledge skills doesn't take up tons of time.


----------



## Knightfall

ARRRG! I still didn't get it right!


----------



## Knightfall

*Labyrinth Time*
54 seconds (combat)
72 rounds (searching) + 5 rounds (disable device) = 77 rounds
20 minutes (negotiations) + 1 minute (sense motive) = 21 minutes

Vinny is doing another Search, which will take 3 rounds for a total of 80 rounds.
-- 10 rounds equals a minute, so 8 minutes.

*Bluffside Time*
54 minutes (combat)
8 hours (searching/disable device)
21 hours (negotiations/sense motive)

So, roughly 29 hours and 54 minutes have passed in Bluffside after Vinny finishes his search around the petrified wizard.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

A little over a day.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> A little over a day.



Yes, so 1 day, 5 hours, and 54 minutes to be exact.

And in the Demiplane of the Ancients that Phelix is using as his enclave, almost 30 days have passed since the PCs entered the labyrinth due to the temporal shift between the two different planes and the Material Plane.


----------



## Neurotic

No wonder he can plan so well  but if he ages normally, he would need to be long-lived or immortal


----------



## Knightfall

New post added.


----------



## JustinCase

Yeah, Tuck is going after a mouse.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

...So whose turn is it?


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> ...So whose turn is it?



Well, combat is over since the doppelganger was taken down, so it's not really anyone's turn.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

we need to get out, but there may be a problem wit sustenance and rest.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Well, it seemed as if we were waiting for someone to post...


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

there was some sort of a chase between a dog and a mouse, because someone might be thinking it[the mouse] is importat to the story because i[once again, the mouse] was mentioned by the DM. _shrug_ the mouse could be the familiar of the wizard who is petrified, or a polymorphed person .. .. .. .. ..


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> there was some sort of a chase between a dog and a mouse, because someone might be thinking it[the mouse] is importat to the story because i[once again, the mouse] was mentioned by the DM. _shrug_ the mouse could be the familiar of the wizard who is petrified, or a polymorphed person .. .. .. .. ..



I will say right now that the mouse is just a mouse.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

I was hoping it was a Raoul Dahl tie-in, somehow. LOL


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Well, it seemed as if we were waiting for someone to post...



Well, I was giving you guys a chance to post one more time before moving the group out of the portal room and back down the corridor to the small room where they came down the rope from the guard post.


----------



## Neurotic

I am returning today, just entering the bus. Expect normal schedule from Monday


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> I am returning today, just entering the bus. Expect normal schedule from Monday



Cool.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

I am posting for this game and the other (crow) after I get back from church this afternoon


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> I am posting for this game and the other (crow) after I get back from church this afternoon



Okay, good to know. I just got up, and I'm a little groggy. Allergies are bad right now, so I need Reactine. Then, breakfast.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Good morning every one. This past weekend I felt like crap. The reason: I got my flu shot on Thursday and had forgot what it does. I hope I didn't miss any need to post.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> I will say right now that the mouse is just a mouse.



Tuck is either unaware of the lifespan of the average mouse, or he doesn't grasp the full extent of the temporal effects, but he is taking the mouse as a sort of canary in a coal mine.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Good morning every one. This past weekend I felt like crap. The reason: I got my flu shot on Thursday and had forgot what it does. I hope I didn't miss any need to post.



No, you didn't miss anything. It was a slow weekend for me too.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, since @Neurotic will be able to post regularly again starting today, I will wait and let him add a post before moving on from the scene in the portal room.


----------



## Neurotic

Coming soon!


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Neurotic said:


> Coming soon!



to a game sight near you!!


----------



## Knightfall

New post added.

EDIT: I am done for the night. Time to sleep soon.


----------



## Knightfall

Any character with the Endurance feat doesn't have to worry about the risk of fatigue noted in my IC post.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> Once the doors are shut, all the PCs, Custodio, and Mutt must make a DC 15 Fortitude save or become nauseated. The DC for the ex-guards are higher (DC 20) since they have been there longer but each of them gets a +4 circumstance bonus to their rolls because they had access to food, wine, and water. PCs that eat rations and drink water from waterskins gets a +2 circumstance bonus to their rolls.
> 
> On a successful save, the character is simply very hungry and thirsty and must eat food and drink water within 1 hour or start to feel light-headed. If they go longer without food or water they become fatigued within 1d4+1 hours.
> 
> On a Natural 1, bad things begin to happen inside a character's gut. There is an urge that can't be delayed.





Knightfall said:


> Any character with the Endurance feat doesn't have to worry about the risk of fatigue noted in my IC post.




Tuck has the Endurance feat.

Fort save Tuck: 1D20+6 = [12]+6 = 18
Fort save Mutt: 1D20+7 = [1]+7 = 8

Poor Mutt...


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Whoo boy. I have no food or water. And a plus 3 to fort.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke




----------



## Knightfall

*Falen and Custodio*
Falen - DC 15 Fortitude save vs. Temporal Effect: 1D20+9 = [20]+9 = 29 (saves)
Custodio - DC 15 Fortitude Save vs. Temporal Effect: 1D20+10 = [2]+10 = 12 (fails)
So, rolled a 2 for Custodio, but at least he doesn't suffer a Number 2.

*Ex-Guards*
Arnona - DC 20 Fortitude Save vs. Temporal Effect: 1D20+9 = [5]+9 = 14 (fails)
Lowenan - DC 20 Fortitude Save vs. Temporal Effect: 1D20+16 = [3]+16 = 19 (fails)
Rhilaseth - DC 20 Fortitude Save vs. Temporal Effect: 1D20+11 = [11]+11 = 22 (saves)
Silagord - DC 20 Fortitude Save vs. Temporal Effect: 1D20+6 = [10]+6 = 16 (fails)
 - Thare - DC 20 Fortitude Save vs. Temporal Effect: 1D20+6 = [4]+6 = 10 (fails)

Okay, so Arnona, Custodio, Lowenan, Silagord, and Thare are all Nauseated. Mutt is also nauseated.



> Nauseated​Experiencing stomach distress. Nauseated creatures are unable to attack, cast spells, concentrate on spells, or do anything else requiring attention. The only action such a character can take is a single move action per turn.



This lasts 1d4+1 hours.

Number of Hours Nauseated: 1D4+1 = [4]+1 = 5


----------



## Knightfall

New post added.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm going to work on the next set of XP for you guys and post it in a while. It will be for combat but also for dealing with the ex-guards.


----------



## Knightfall

*COMBAT*
_(Gargoyle Golem)_
300 each

_(Alien Fire Demon, Mimic, and Not-Charvin [doppelganger])_
1,200 each

*DEALING WITH THE EX-GUARDS*
_(Arnona, Lowenan, Rhilaseth, and Silagord)_
1,600 each

*THE DMK*
600 each (+250 for Akos)

*PIT TRAP*
150 each

*GROUP BONUSES*
_Turning the DMK against Phelix:_ +1,000 XP
_Saving the Djinni's Life:_ +1,000 XP
-> 2,000 / 6 = 333 each (rounded up to 335)

So, each PCs gets *4,185 XP*.
Akos gets a *250 XP* bonus for figuring out how to communicate with the DMK for a *total of 4,435 XP*.
_____________________________
This post assumed all the PCs were still at 6th level. See my next post.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

That was enough to level up Big Tim


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

P.S. @Knightfall sent you a FB Messenger message.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so somewhere along the the way T.H. and I lost a level on his PC sheet, so Big Tim only gets 3,635 XP. That is still high enough to have him go from Level 6 (w/Level Adj. +1) to Level 7 (w/LA 1). His ECL is now 8.

I still had everyone at 6th-level before the PCs entered the labyrinth. Were any of your PCs actually at level 7? That will change the XP gained for any characters that had a higher level.


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke is choosing to buy off Tim's LA +1 using this rule from UA...





__





						UA:Reducing Level Adjustments - D&D Wiki
					






					www.dandwiki.com


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> *COMBAT*
> _(Gargoyle Golem)_
> 300 each
> 
> _(Alien Fire Demon, Mimic, and Not-Charvin [doppelganger])_
> 1,200 each
> 
> *DEALING WITH THE EX-GUARDS*
> _(Arnona, Lowenan, Rhilaseth, and Silagord)_
> 1,600 each
> 
> *THE DMK*
> 600 each (+250 for Akos)
> 
> *PIT TRAP*
> 150 each
> 
> *GROUP BONUSES*
> _Turning the DMK against Phelix:_ +1,000 XP
> _Saving the Djinni's Life:_ +1,000 XP
> -> 2,000 / 6 = 333 each (rounded up to 335)
> 
> So, each PCs gets *4,185 XP*.
> Akos gets a *250 XP* bonus for figuring out how to communicate with the DMK for a *total of 4,435 XP*.
> _____________________________
> This post assumed all the PCs were still at 6th level. See my next post.






Knightfall said:


> Okay, so somewhere along the the way T.H. and I lost a level on his PC sheet, so Big Tim only gets 3,635 XP. That is still high enough to have him go from Level 6 (w/Level Adj. +1) to Level 7 (w/LA 1). His ECL is now 8.
> 
> I still had everyone at 6th-level before the PCs entered the labyrinth. Were any of your PCs actually at level 7? That will change the XP gained for any characters that had a higher level.



Tuck was level 7; he leveled up in October 2020. Does that change the XP he gets?

XP was 21,480. If I add the 4,185 that goes a long way towards level 8 (threshold is 28,000).


----------



## Neurotic

3 cleric 2 warlock 1 eldritch disciple - 6th level


----------



## Neurotic

IIRC, we were at 18 000 - mid level between 6th and 7th? I need to hunt for XP, for some reason Akos has no XP recorded...


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I was at 15,000


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Tuck was level 7; he leveled up in October 2020. Does that change the XP he gets?
> 
> XP was 21,480. If I add the 4,185 that goes a long way towards level 8 (threshold is 28,000).



Yes, that means he gets the same amount as Big Tim gets, so 3,635 XP.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> IIRC, we were at 18 000 - mid level between 6th and 7th? I need to hunt for XP, for some reason Akos has no XP recorded...



Yes, I remember that.



ScottDeWar_jr said:


> I was at 15,000



You should have started with 18,000 XP as well.

EDIT: That would be the same for Falen and Tuck too.

Big Tim already had XP from playing in the game with previous players, which is why we decided to have the new characters start at 18,000.


----------



## Knightfall

I'll go back and look for all the XP your PCs should have been given. I'm not sure I remember what I handed out already. I'll do that a bit later today. I'm still waking up and my brain doesn't want to do math.

EDIT: I really need to make a LibreOffice Calc sheet for keeping track of the XP for both the games.


----------



## Neurotic

I found this (search for the win)
Alley fight
Silver Inn fight
Total for the above two

Reference to start with 18k

after Mani
Falen only

Guards with Mani
Fight with Rising Swords
DMK demon fight

If there are more they don't use keyword XP, aren't in this thread and aren't posted by Knightfall


----------



## Knightfall

Knightfall said:


> Hmm, since both Big Tim and Relgar have previous XP from another forum and are close to leveling up, I'm thinking the new PCs should have their starting XP be halfway between 6th and 7th level. That would be 18,000 XP and then add the gains on top of that. So Akos would be at 20,000 XP, Breva would be at 20,800 XP, and Tuck would be at 20,000 XP. This would put the PCs on more equal footing and make sure none of them are lagging behind. Thoughts?
> 
> Both Falen and Vinccenzo would start at 18,000 XP too, but won't have gained anything yet. (I'm concerned about Scott DeWar. I know he has really bad pain/health issues; I hope he's okay.)



Found it.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> I found this (search for the win)
> Alley fight
> Silver Inn fight
> Total for the above two
> 
> Reference to start with 18k
> 
> after Mani
> Falen only
> 
> Guards with Mani
> Fight with Rising Swords
> DMK demon fight
> 
> If there are more they don't use keyword XP, aren't in this thread and aren't posted by Knightfall



Cool, thanks for this! I'll see if I can find any more XP awards. There might be a few in Spoilers in the IC thread too.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so I've completely reworked the XP for all the PCs. (I'm still trying to figure the XP for Custodio.) The attached PDF shows my breakdown for combat encounters (in red) and roleplaying encounters (in italics). Here are the totals each PC should have.

*Akos:* 32,865
*Big Tim:* 26,565 (after buying off LA [-7,000])
*Breva:* 33,015
*Falen:* 26,485
*Tuck:* 32,365
*Vinny:* 31,765

So, Akos, Breva, Tuck, and Vinny are all 8th-level now, and Big Tim and Falen are 7th-level.


----------



## Scotley

Awesome. I have updated Breva. Paladins are pretty simple at this level, so it didn't take long. As I mentioned in the OOC for the other game. I am going out of town for about a week and may not be posting regularly.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Awesome. I have updated Breva. Paladins are pretty simple at this level, so it didn't take long. As I mentioned in the OOC for the other game. I am going out of town for about a week and may not be posting regularly.



No worries, the combat for the other game probably won't last much longer and we're back into "interaction" roleplaying for this one.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

ugh, blood sugar keep destabilizing to low numbers. not entirely bad, but not exactly good.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Point of intrest for Vinny: He has an item familiar and that gives him an additional 10% xp [1376.5 xp]


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Point of intrest for Vinny: He has an item familiar and that gives him an additional 10% xp [1376.5 xp]



Ah yes, I forgot that. I will adjust accordingly.

34,941 XP


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Its been a rough week, I will be a bit slow. my blood sugar has been on the low side of life every day this week.

This is what happens when doctors discover you have more coffee in your veins then blood and try to change you.

 .. .. ..


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Oh! Swift blade time!!!!





__





						Swiftblade – Class – D&D Tools
					

Complete list of all D&D spells, rulebooks, feats, classes and more!



					dnd.arkalseif.info
				




hp:
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D6 → 22 blech
2 + 2[con]= 4 hp; 4 + 3 = 7 skill points


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> Okay, so I've completely reworked the XP for all the PCs. (I'm still trying to figure the XP for Custodio.) The attached PDF shows my breakdown for combat encounters (in red) and roleplaying encounters (in italics). Here are the totals each PC should have.
> 
> *Akos:* 32,865
> *Big Tim:* 26,565 (after buying off LA [-7,000])
> *Breva:* 33,015
> *Falen:* 26,485
> *Tuck:* 32,365
> *Vinny:* 31,765
> 
> So, Akos, Breva, Tuck, and Vinny are all 8th-level now, and Big Tim and Falen are 7th-level.



Awesome! I'll level-up Tuck within a few days.

I'm torn, however, between continuing Urban Ranger, which gives me the equivalent of Swift Tracker (can track down people quicker without penalty), and a level or two (or three) of Rogue. It seems to fit the character, with the trap finding and disabling he's got going on, and a 1d6 of sneak attack damage can really add a punch.

Any ideas from you guys?


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

trap finding and disabling is going to be a really big plus


----------



## Neurotic

Take at least 1 rogue level...
What do you think about Akos? Does he need more punch?


----------



## JustinCase

Akos shines with words and lore, I think that is essential to him. He needs no more punch, but if you want him to, go ahead. Just don’t ignore your biggest strengths.


----------



## JustinCase

Alright, I took a level of rogue. In fact, I decided upon a racial substitution level for the kobold rogue found in Races of the Dragon. The Shrewd Trapfinding gives me an extra +2 on Search and Disable Device checks on traps (and a rapid retreat), at the cost of lowering the HD to 1d4.

Assuming this is alright with you, @Knightfall .

I've updated the RG.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Ok, so I have Tim's XP amount set at 21,205 after paying off the 7,000 XP to alleviate his Level Adjustment.

But you have a different amount. You have him at 26,565:






Which is the actual amount that Tim should have? If he has 26K, then he's a hop, skip, and a jump from 8th level.

Thanks in advance for the clarification.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Alright, I took a level of rogue. In fact, I decided upon a racial substitution level for the kobold rogue found in Races of the Dragon. The Shrewd Trapfinding gives me an extra +2 on Search and Disable Device checks on traps (and a rapid retreat), at the cost of lowering the HD to 1d4.
> 
> Assuming this is alright with you, @Knightfall .
> 
> I've updated the RG.



Yes, I'm fine with it.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Ok, so I have Tim's XP amount set at 21,205 after paying off the 7,000 XP to alleviate his Level Adjustment.
> 
> But you have a different amount. You have him at 26,565:
> 
> View attachment 144827
> 
> Which is the actual amount that Tim should have? If he has 26K, then he's a hop, skip, and a jump from 8th level.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the clarification.



The XP amount I posted included extra XP for roleplaying bonuses I added to the mix for all the PCs. 26,565 is the actual amount.

EDIT: The PDF show the breakdown of this additional XP.


----------



## Knightfall

@Aust Thale, @ScottDeWar_jr, and @Tellerian Hawke:

Since Facebook is down today (and it might be a while), all updates for both the Bluffside and Crow God games will be posted here on E.N. World, as usual, and on the Discord Server for World of Kulan.



Spoiler: World of Kulan Discord Server



Here is an *invite link* that will last 7 days.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I am on discord.


----------



## Knightfall

I'll try to get an update done sometime tonight.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm going to say it took a total of 12 minutes for Akos to communicate with the DMK, the NPCs to gather their gear, Tuck to catch the mouse, and all the PCs to return to the entryway and get the door closed to block the time effect.

So that's another 12 hours back in Bluffside added to the 29 hours and 54 minutes that had already passed. I'm going to round the 54 minutes up to an hour and say that 42 hours have passed since the PCs entered the labyrinth. That's 1.75 days.

EDIT:
It was in the morning (let's say 8 A.M.) when the PCs first headed out from Stormgrove manor. Tuck and Akos went to check on the rats while the other PCs went back to Red Arch to gather up Mani and take him to the barracks. The ambush from the Rising Swords mercenaries happened. At the same time, Falen was getting up and heading towards the Palace to find the Lord Commander. He met the the other PCs at the Gate of Scales where the mercs were imprisoned and the entry into the labyrinth was discovered. Tim and Vinny rushed Mani to the other side of Old City and the Iron Gate was opened. Mani was taken to the tower and imprisoned and then Tim and Vinny rushed back to the Gate of Scales just in time to meet with Oakfirst and be reunited with Custodio.

After all that, the PCs entered the labyrinth.

I would say all that activity was around 3 or 4 hours (maybe 5). So, the PCs entered the labyrinth no later than Noon or 1 P.M. So, 1.75 days later would make it 7 A.M. on the second day away.


----------



## Neurotic

Very short level stat update
+14 HP
+1 WIS
+2 BAB
+1 Fort
+1 Will
+12 skill points
+2 CL Warlock (total 5)
+2 CL Cleric (total 5)
+1d6 eldritch blast
+1 invocation
3rd level spells


----------



## JustinCase

JustinCase said:


> Alright, I took a level of rogue. In fact, I decided upon a racial substitution level for the kobold rogue found in Races of the Dragon. The Shrewd Trapfinding gives me an extra +2 on Search and Disable Device checks on traps (and a rapid retreat), at the cost of lowering the HD to 1d4.
> 
> Assuming this is alright with you, @Knightfall .
> 
> I've updated the RG.






Neurotic said:


> Very short level stat update
> +14 HP
> +1 WIS
> +2 BAB
> +1 Fort
> +1 Will
> +12 skill points
> +2 CL Warlock (total 5)
> +2 CL Cleric (total 5)
> +1d6 eldritch blast
> +1 invocation
> 3rd level spells



Oh, right. I forgot to mention I raised Tuck's INT, which means even more skill points that I got to spend on his shiny new rogue skills.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so I've been wait for you guys to post again. Let's just say that the PCs take the time to climb up the rope and help the NPCs that are nauseated up into the guard post. I'll make a short post and then you can post your reactions to the scene up in the guard post.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

wrong thread.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall LOL I had been waiting on you; I had posted that Tim would start helping people if there was no danger.  Plus, I've had a busy week.  I will post in both games today, but breakfast and kiddos dance practice comes first


----------



## Knightfall

New post added.


----------



## Scotley

I am back and ready to play.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> I am back and ready to play.



Cool! How was your vacation? It was a vacation, right?


----------



## Knightfall

So, I'll post a reply some time tomorrow... likely in the late morning.


----------



## Scotley

It was indeed a vacation at the beach. It rained 6 inches. But we still had a good time. The seafood was good and there was some clear weather to get down to the beach everyday. 4 generations of family were were there.


----------



## Knightfall

New reply added.

EDIT: Time for lunch.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall Posted for Tim. Sorry it took so long, it's been a busy week for me.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall Posted for Tim. Sorry it took so long, it's been a busy week for me.



No worries. I was doing other things yesterday. I didn't even have my PC on in the evening.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Posted for Tim again (my placeholder post has now been updated.)


----------



## Knightfall

Look for my next post sometime tomorrow. I'm going to be early tonight.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so I've been working on my next post today, but I also had to do a lot of cleaning... dishes, garbage, laundry, and recycling.

I'm very tired. I need a nap... a long one. 

I'll try to get the post done before the end of the night, but it might end up going up tomorrow instead.

EDIT: Definitely tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

New post is finally up. It took a while.

I can feel a headache coming on, so I need to take a break for a while. I'll check back in later.


----------



## Knightfall

Look for my next post on the weekend.


----------



## Knightfall

I will try to get a post up sometime today. Yesterday was a rough day, but I'm feeling a bit better today.


----------



## Knightfall

New post added.


----------



## Knightfall

So, I've been wait for more posts, but I'm sensing you guys have been waiting for me.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall 
Actually I've just been extremely busy with cataloging, student advising, Halloween prep / costume-making, Homecoming activities, and church Fall Festival prep.  But I can probably post something later tonight.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall
> Actually I've just been extremely busy with cataloging, student advising, Halloween prep / costume-making, Homecoming activities, and church Fall Festival prep.  But I can probably post something later tonight.



No worries. 

Dealing with a minor headache again today. I'm going to try to nap for a while and hope my stupid neighbors don't make tons of noise.


----------



## Neurotic

I told you I have family birthdays these weekend. I just got home from brithday dinner and a movie. It is 2am here and I'm out


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> I told you I have family birthdays these weekend. I just got home from birthday dinner and a movie. It is 2am here and I'm out



I remember. I wasn't necessarily waiting for you, specifically, to post. I figured your post for the other game was going to be all you had time for until next week.

EDIT: I probably won't post for this game until Monday.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall That's a good idea, let's put Halloween behind us before continuing.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall That's a good idea, let's put Halloween behind us before continuing.



I'm not a Halloween person but I was planning to wait any way.


----------



## Knightfall

Expect a reply from me later on today.


----------



## JustinCase

Well, I was a bit busy, but mostly I’m waiting for input on where to have a quick stop before the palace.


----------



## Knightfall

Short reply added.


----------



## Knightfall

Taking a break for a while. I'll check back in before the end of the night.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I have physio tomorrow, but I'm going to try to get another short post done for this game before I head off to my appointment in the afternoon.


----------



## Knightfall

Post has been added.


----------



## Knightfall

Hey guys,

I'm not sure how productive I'm going to be today. I woke up very sore and with a bad cramp in my left leg. Stretching has helped a bit, so far. Tylenol will help more, but I'm trying to not take it as much. I'll probably do more stretching later. I'd go for a walk but it is very wintery outside today -- blowing slow and a wind chill of -14°C/7°F. Edmonton is under a snowfall warning right now.

If the pain settles down, I'll probably try to work on a new post, but it might not get up online until tomorrow.

EDIT: Back to sleep.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall Sent you a FB Message


----------



## Knightfall

I just finished an intense phone therapy appointment, so I'm feeling pretty emotional right now. I had thought about starting to write my next post, but I think it will have to wait. Worried about my aunt in hospital. I need to call her tomorrow to see how she's doing. 

I also have friends and family in B.C. where there has been massive flooding. I got in touch with one of my cousins, and she her family are okay. She's going to check on her mom but thinks she's probably okay. Her mom doesn't usually call unless something is wrong.


----------



## Scotley

Sounds like you have a lot on your plate. Hope your family is okay. I'm visiting my parents in the unwired wilds of Arkansas this weekend, so it is likely going to be Monday before I can post again.


----------



## Knightfall

I got to talk to my aunt in the hospital today. She says she's healing well. I also found out my cousins and other aunt in B.C. are all doing okay. All their homes are in elevated areas, so they're not dealing with any flooding. That's all a huge relief since their is more rainfall in the forecast for B.C.


----------



## JustinCase

Good to hear. I've been busy too, but nothing serious; just more work than usual and more to do at home. (I'll admit I usually post when at work, but lately I've been more busy. I can post at home, usually on my phone, but that's a lot more hussle.)


----------



## Knightfall

New post added.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Big Tim will roll to see if he spots the Kobold as well, as well as Bluff to see if he can be subtle about it.






Wow, that's about as good as it gets for Tim.


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke:

So, Tim also sees the kobold and your roll of 21 becomes 31 for his Bluff check. That might be high enough. It's late, so I'll roll my Sense Motive check tomorrow.


----------



## JustinCase

Work is quite busy, so I'm not sure when I'll be able to post in the IC. Might not be until next week. If needed, feel free to NPC my character in the meantime. 
(Sharing this to several games, so perhaps you'll see me posting quickly after this, or perhaps somewhere else and not here.)


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Work is quite busy, so I'm not sure when I'll be able to post in the IC. Might not be until next week. If needed, feel free to NPC my character in the meantime.
> (Sharing this to several games, so perhaps you'll see me posting quickly after this, or perhaps somewhere else and not here.)



Thanks for letting us know. I will NPC Tuck and Caerth for you.


----------



## Knightfall

Will look to add another post for this game some time this week.

EDIT: Feeling a little bit unwell today (Friday), so I probably won't be adding a new post until on the weekend.


----------



## Knightfall

Sorry about the lack of an update. My IBS flared up on me a couple of days ago. I'm doing better today, but I'm very sore. I have physio tomorrow, but I might try to post today.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Knightfall said:


> Sorry about the lack of an update. My IBS flared up on me a couple of days ago. I'm doing better today, but I'm very sore. I have physio tomorrow, but I might try to post today.



Don't sweat the small stuff, dude.


----------



## JustinCase

No worry, no hurry.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Don't sweat the small stuff, dude.





JustinCase said:


> No worry, no hurry.



Thanks guys,

Physio was rough today, so no writing anything tonight and probably not tomorrow either. Heading to bed soon.


----------



## Scotley

Am I confused? I thought we had just dropped off the prisoners...


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Am I confused? I thought we had just dropped off the prisoners...



No, you're talking to guards at one of the gates on the way to the old Oakfirst Manor. Tuck and Custodio went there ahead of time to check out the cells. Basically, the party split up and while talking to the guards, Big Tim and Breva noticed the kobold watching them.


----------



## Scotley

I was confused!


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> I was confused!



No worries.


----------



## Knightfall

New post added.


----------



## Knightfall

I will try to get up another post in the next few days.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so I forgot on Tuesday that I had a phone therapy appointment today. It got emotional, so I'm a little wrung out. I try to get my next post up tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## Knightfall

Whoa, it is really, really cold outside today in Edmonton. -34°C/-26°F with the wind chill. BRRRR! 

Definitely *not* going outside today!


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I lost my internet access for most of yesterday. It just got fixed, although the guy is still working on it. More than likely the cold did something to the connection outside the building.


----------



## JustinCase

Hope your connection is fixed, now or soon!


----------



## Knightfall

I finally got a new post up.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm looking to get another post up by the end of the 26th. Since I'm currently sick, my sister and I won't be going to see my mom. I'm fairly certain that I don't have COVID again, but I'm being careful anyway. It feels like I have a bad cold or the flu.

My sister doesn't have any symptoms and she went to get tested and it came back negative, so its probably just a bad cold. If I had this Omnicron variant, she'd have it too.


----------



## Scotley

Hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## Knightfall

I might try to get another post up some time before New Year's Day. 

Still not feeling great, though, and it is blisteringly cold here in Alberta. It's getting down below -40°C at night.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm hoping to get a new reply up today, but laundry first.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> I'm hoping to get a new reply up today, but laundry first.



But. But...it will freeze solid 

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Knightfall

New post added.


----------



## Knightfall

I hope you guys all had a great New Years Eve.


----------



## Neko Princex

Any room for another player?


----------



## Knightfall

Neko Princess said:


> Any room for another player?



PM me and we'll talk about it. I have an phone appointment coming up in the next 10 minutes, so I'll get back to later.


----------



## Knightfall

I just bought a PDF copy of the v.3.5 Rules Compendium. Well, my sister bought it for me, actually. She agreed to buy me a bunch of gaming PDFs for Christmas.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so @Neko Princess is going to join the game.


----------



## Knightfall

BTW @Neurotic,

Have you finished updating the stats for Akos. It doesn't look like the character has been updated on the rogues gallery.


----------



## Neurotic

I did...offline  I got real busy at the years end with all the budget planning and project closing.

I'll upload it in an hour or so, I'm on a walk


----------



## Neurotic

Updated:
+2 BAB, +1 all saves, +14hp, +1 WIS, +12 skill points (Bluff 3,  Social recovery skill trick 2, Concentration 1, Diplomacy 1, Intimidate 1, Arcane 1, Planes 1, Spellcraft 1, UMD 1 )

Eldritch chain invocation
3rd level cleric spells
Unlocked Suggestion, Minor Creation, Charm monster and leomund's secure shelter


----------



## Knightfall

@Aust Thale, it


Neurotic said:


> I did...offline  I got real busy at the years end with all the budget planning and project closing.
> 
> I'll upload it in an hour or so, I'm on a walk



I figured that was the case.


----------



## Neurotic

I am late on multiple games


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> I am late on multiple games



No worries. @Aust Thale needs to update his PC too.


----------



## Knightfall

I will try to get a reply to Neurotic's post up some time in the next few days. I'm slowly feeling better.


----------



## Knightfall

New post added to the IC thread.


----------



## Knightfall

I will look to post a new reply tomorrow or on the weekend.


----------



## Knightfall

New post is up!


----------



## Knightfall

I decided to go ahead and add my next post earlier than I'd planned.


----------



## JustinCase

I know, I just returned to my PbP games... But I'll be on holiday for the next two weeks. Perhaps that means I'll keep posting, but likely I will be online rarely. Feel free to NPC my character in the meantime.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> I know, I just returned to my PbP games... But I'll be on holiday for the next two weeks. Perhaps that means I'll keep posting, but likely I will be online rarely.



Okay, thanks for the heads up.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Feel free to NPC my character in the meantime.



Will do.


----------



## Knightfall

I'll post a new reply in the next few days... depending on how my gut feels. Feeling okay today but not great.


----------



## Knightfall

New post has been added. Time to sleep.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Ok, just posted for Tim; if you read it as soon as the notification went out, then read it again. I edited it after I posted it, because I needed to add one extra thought for Tim.


----------



## Knightfall

No worries. Heading to bed soon. I'll read it tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

I'll look to add a new post for Bluffside either today or tomorrow. I'm going to try for later on today.


----------



## Knightfall

I just added a new reply.


----------



## Neurotic

I think ruins (#5) are outside Bluffside? 

Akos would go for the well.

He can speak with aceron without problems, ofcourse, but it is probaly low priority target for high level group

Thieves guild might be our best bet, it may be a staging area for The Dusk too, if we're lucky


----------



## JustinCase

I also seem to remember the ruins are outside the city, but it's good to know how far away.

The well seems too easy, but at least it's worth a try. Am I right to assume it is also close to the entrance to Waldo's tower?


----------



## Neurotic

JustinCase said:


> I also seem to remember the ruins are outside the city, but it's good to know how far away.
> 
> The well seems too easy, but at least it's worth a try. Am I right to assume it is also close to the entrance to Waldo's tower?



It was close to where we fought Mani - near that alchemist shop


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:
			
		

> [TD]How close to each other are the locations?
> 1. Lord Mayor's Garden
> 2. Wizards' council
> 3. The well
> 4. Black Cat (Mr. Aceron)
> 5. Ruins of Sem La Vah
> 6. The Guild
> 
> Personally I think numbers 1, 2, 3 and 5 hold the most promise, but I'm curious about proximity and therefore ease of reaching.[/TD]
> [/TR]



1. The Lord Mayor's garden is back near the Gate of Scales on the grounds of the Hollingsworth Estate.

2. The Wizard Council is in the Wizard District, which means leaving Old City entirely and then trying to get into the Wizard District itself. They rarely let in outsiders unless accompanied by a wizard in good standing. Vinny could get into that district without any issues, but they might keep the rest of you out. Of course, the Exemplars have become quite popular, so they might forgo protocols and restrictions for the group.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Akos would go for the well.





			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> The well seems too easy, but at least it's worth a try. Am I right to assume it is also close to the entrance to Waldo's tower?



3. The well is in the Jade Thicket, which sits in an adjacent ward to the ward where Stormgrove Manor is located. (Stormgrove's ward is known as the Lilal Ward while the ward where the thicket is is called South Ward. Both are named for their respective gates that lead out of Old City.) The thicket sits along the walls in between the Green Gateway and Red Arch.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> He can speak with aceron without problems, of course, but it is probably low priority target for high level group



4. The Black Cat Tavern is also in South Ward. Both it and the thicket are the closest locations to Stormgrove Manor.



Neurotic said:


> I think ruins (#5) are outside Bluffside?





JustinCase said:


> I also seem to remember the ruins are outside the city, but it's good to know how far away.



5. Yes, the ruins are outside all the separated districts of Bluffside. I'll post the main city map for you guys again that shows all of the districts and where Sem La Vah is located in relation.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Thieves guild might be our best bet, it may be a staging area for The Dusk too, if we're lucky



6. All evidence points to the thieves' guild being located in/under the shop known as The Crossed Candles, which is in the Golden Ward near the Gate of Lilies, which leads into the Gardens. That is back on the other side of Old City and is the closest location to the portal next to the Old Growers' Tower that leads to Phelix's enclave.


----------



## Knightfall

*Main Map with the Districts of Bluffside



*


----------



## Knightfall

*Reminder!* The Five have been moved to the Military District. New City is where the game started with the previous group. Old City is where your PCs are located in the southeast part of the district.


----------



## Knightfall

Next up is a revised PC map for Old City with key locations noted on it. That will take a bit more time and I need to have lunch first.


----------



## Knightfall

*New Player's Map*


----------



## Knightfall

The PCs are currently at Stormgrove Manor near the Lilal Gate in the southeast part of the district. (Reminder that *North* is towards the left side of the map (your left) where the Gardens are located.) The PCs can get to both the Black Cat Tavern and the Jade Thicket through the Green Gateway, which leads into South Ward. Also in that ward is Spindle's Apothocary.

To get to the gardens at Hollingsworth Estate, the PCs would have to go through Patrons' Gate and Masque Arch, They would be back near the Dragori Embassy and the Gate of Scales. The garden is at the back of the estate, which is protected by a encircling wall. It is still unknown how an assassin could have gotten in to the estate to kill the Lord Mayor.

If asked, Florrie will tell the PCs that there aren't any tunnels of the Lantern Depths that go to the Lord Mayor's estate. Only the Pomander Estate has a tunnel that connects to the Lantern Depths, as she is the organizations patron among The Five. She helped create the Lanterns. While not every ward in Old City has access to a tunnel, there are tunnels (that she knows of) that come up in the Museum Ward, Theater Ward, Traders' Ward (south of South Ward), and Ward of Soldiers (where the barracks are located but not into the barracks).

To get to the Crossed Candles (the suspected foreign thieves guild), the PCs would have to go back to the Quill Gate and pass through The Trench and then down through Blade Gate into the Golden Ward.


----------



## Knightfall

If you guys need any more details about the map and some of the locations, feel free to ask.

EDIT: Time for snooze.


----------



## JustinCase

So it would be easiest to go to the Black Cat Tavern and the Jade Thicket first, then the Manor. If we’re still unsuccessful, we can then move on to the Ruins and/or Wizards District. 

I’m not sure why we should go after the Thieves’ Guild right now, but perhaps I missed that. 

I’d say we travel abovegrounds and only use the tunnels when absolutely necessary. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Neurotic

Thieves guild actively works with Felix and (maybe) hosts The Dusk


----------



## JustinCase

Right, true. 

Still, it would be a strike force to move against a thieves’ guild, and I think we should save our strengths for the battle with Waldo. So I prefer we try the (probably) less combat-prone options first.


----------



## Neurotic

JustinCase said:


> Right, true.
> 
> Still, it would be a strike force to move against a thieves’ guild, and I think we should save our strengths for the battle with Waldo. So I prefer we try the (probably) less combat-prone options first.



 But that battle may be something planned for 15th level (for example) as an adventure finale and before that we have to do stuff to get to 15th level 

Fighting high level casters in their sanctum is always troublesome


----------



## Knightfall

I decided to do a new player's map for New City as well. The key place on this map for the current group of pbp PCs (EN World) is the Silverbow Inn where they (Akos and Tuck) were confronted by members of the unknown thieves guild allied with Phelix. (While that was happening Breva, Custodio, and Tim were fighting against Phelix's Loyalists in Old City. That's when they first meet Vinny too.)

Also important is the explosion site and Phelix's old house (hideout really), which was destroyed in the explosion. However, that was before the current PCs began hunting him. There are rumors of a dungeon that might still exists under the house.

The Bluffside campaign began (on the forums known as The Piazza) with the original set of PCs at the inn known as The Winsome Heart.


----------



## Knightfall

Waiting to post again until Thursday or Friday.


----------



## JustinCase

Neurotic said:


> But that battle may be something planned for 15th level (for example) as an adventure finale and before that we have to do stuff to get to 15th level
> 
> Fighting high level casters in their sanctum is always troublesome



Yeah, but that's metagaming. Tuck doesn't know power levels.


----------



## Neurotic

JustinCase said:


> Yeah, but that's metagaming. Tuck doesn't know power levels.




Fighting prepared casters in thei sanctum is NOT metagaming - and my metagame is a guess - if we're too weak to go into the tower I _hope, but don't know_ that Knightfall won't let us


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Smith's Smithy, huh? nice name! Vinny can probably walk into the black cat tavern without too much fanfare and attention.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Smith's Smithy, huh? nice name!



Yeah, it's one of the official names in the Bluffside book.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Vinny can probably walk into the black cat tavern without too much fanfare and attention.



So, that's another vote for going to confront young Mr. Aceron, right?


----------



## Knightfall

Waiting for @Scotley and @Tellerian Hawke to chime in before I post again. I'd like to get @Aust Thale's thoughts too but I think he's just too busy right now.


----------



## Scotley

Post coming shortly.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I'm having a Zoom chat with my mom and sister today in about an hour, but I'll check back in after that and add a post.

EDIT: My mom couldn't get Zoom to work, so I'm back.


----------



## Knightfall

New post added.


----------



## Scotley

I'm going to be chaparone to a bus load of high schoolers leaving out early tomorrow. I don't expect to be able to post again for about a week. Please NPC my characters as needed until then.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> I'm going to be chaparone to a bus load of high schoolers leaving out early tomorrow. I don't expect to be able to post again for about a week. Please NPC my characters as needed until then.



Okay, will do.


----------



## JustinCase

Have fun, and try not to roll initiative!


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Scotley said:


> I'm going to be chaparone to a bus load of high schoolers leaving out early tomorrow.



Wow, the school must have some serious dirt on you to blackmail you into that!


----------



## Knightfall

Still a little wiped out from Physio yesterday. I'll try to get a reply up for Bluffside tomorrow. Right now, I'm just trying not to fall asleep in front of my computer.


----------



## Knightfall

Wrong thread.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic,

I posed a question for you on the Kulan Discord server about Akos choice for the current course of action by the PCs. If you want him to go with Gerey and Sylemis into the Jade Thicket instead of going to the Black Cat, I'm okay with the idea. He's been itching to investigate the thicket for a while now, so he might want to do his own thing and let the other PCs confront young Mr. Aceron.

He'd be going in with not only the Warden of Stormgrove Manor and the dragori druid, but also two members of the Dark Lanterns.


----------



## Knightfall

New post added.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> @Neurotic,
> 
> I posed a question for you on the Kulan Discord server about Akos choice for the current course of action by the PCs. If you want him to go with Gerey and Sylemis into the Jade Thicket instead of going to the Black Cat, I'm okay with the idea. He's been itching to investigate the thicket for a while now, so he might want to do his own thing and let the other PCs confront young Mr. Aceron.
> 
> He'd be going in with not only the Warden of Stormgrove Manor and the dragori druid, but also two members of the Dark Lanterns.



Thank you, but pbp is slow enough without two separate threads. I'd love to go, but Aceron could be a quick in and out


----------



## Knightfall

Mr. Aceron - Will saving throw vs Akos' Suggestion:
1D20+9-1 = [18]+9-1 = 26

@Neurotic, what's the DC? It's based off wisdom, right? so, 16?


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Mr. Aceron - Will saving throw vs Akos' Suggestion:
> 1D20+9-1 = [18]+9-1 = 26
> 
> @Neurotic, what's the DC? It's based off wisdom, right? so, 16?



Based on charisma, this is from fey 'levels'

Unplanned work saturday, I'll post fully soon

@Knightfall it doesn't say - just that I need Int or Wis to cast them - so let's say it is wisdom.
CL is 8 (character level) +4 wis so DC would be 18, anyhow 26 saves


----------



## Knightfall

I've been looking at my screen for about an hour trying to write my next post...

But, My. Brain. Is. Mush. 

Heading to bed early. I'll try to get it up tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

New post is up!


----------



## Neurotic

I'll try normal diplomacy first even if rhe groups comments might call for an inimidation. First thing tomorrow morning


----------



## Scotley

Sorry for the longer than expected absence. The trip was great, but i returned to a pile of work and a parental health crisis. All is well now and I'm trying to read and catch up. Hope to post tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Sorry for the longer than expected absence. The trip was great, but i returned to a pile of work and a parental health crisis. All is well now and I'm trying to read and catch up. Hope to post tonight or tomorrow.



Glad your trip was great!

And, no rush. I probably won't post for either game again until some time tomorrow or on Friday.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> I'll try normal diplomacy first even if rhe groups comments might call for an inimidation. First thing tomorrow morning



Tuck's attempt at Diplomacy sure didn't help. Heh. 

EDIT:
Since a 1 is considers -10 for skill checks, Tuck's result was -9 for Diplomacy.

Luckily, Akos' check smooths things over.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Tuck's attempt at Diplomacy sure didn't help. Heh.
> 
> EDIT:
> Since a 1 is considers -10 for skill checks, Tuck's result was -9 for Diplomacy.
> 
> Luckily, Akos' check smooths things over.



He can quickly become frightening if needed


----------



## Knightfall

I'm going to add an update for Bluffside first; Crow God might come later in the day.


----------



## Knightfall

Post has been added.


----------



## Knightfall

Another short post added.

EDIT: Back to sleep for a while. The COVID-19 booster from Friday is kicking my butt. I might also have some sort of sinus/throat infection that I was not aware of. I was sure I was only dealing with allergies, but it sure doesn't feel like it now.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm going to add another reply sometime in the next few hours. Breakfast first. 

EDIT:
Okay, so the post will be added a bit later in the day than I had originally planned. While I'm definitely feeling better overall, I've a bad headache right now.


----------



## Knightfall

Post has been added.


----------



## Knightfall

Maiya Raviron


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

In case anyone's wondering, Tim didn't take Custodio's threat seriously, hence the reason that he ignored it. If it had come to blows, THEN Tim would have intervened.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> In case anyone's wondering, Tim didn't take Custodio's threat seriously, hence the reason that he ignored it. If it had come to blows, THEN Tim would have intervened.



Custodio's threat was more of an offhanded attempt at intimidation, but if the Regular had drawn his blade... well, you never know.


----------



## Knightfall

New post added.


----------



## Knightfall

That's probably it for me until I check back on Monday.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I'm going to come with a compiled list of NPC guards that the Exemplars have met. This will include where they met them if they've fought alongside them against Phelix's Loyalists, the Rising Swords, or other villains.


----------



## Knightfall

Details on the guards of Bluffside.

Nap time.


----------



## Knightfall

Planning to add another Bluffside post today.


----------



## Knightfall

New post is up. Time to roll Listen and Spot checks.


----------



## Neurotic

And init?


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> And init?



Sure.


----------



## Knightfall

Spoiler



Monstrous (Hunting) Spiders - Move Silently and Hide:
1D20+3 = [10]+3 = 13 (Move Silently)
1D20-5 = [12]-5 = 7 (Hide)


----------



## Knightfall

Custodio - Listen & Spot checks:
1D20+5 = [14]+5 = 19
1D20+5 = [16]+5 = 21

Nathaniel Aceron - Listen & Spot checks:
1D20+4 = [9]+4 = 13
1D20+3 = [15]+3 = 18


----------



## Knightfall

@Aust Thale: rolling for Falen,

Falen - Listen & Spot checks:
1D20+4 = [5]+4 = 9
1D20+12 = [12]+12 = 24


----------



## Knightfall

@ScottDeWar_jr, let me know if you need me to roll for you.


----------



## Knightfall

For @Neurotic:



Spoiler



While Akos doesn't hear anything he definitely sees the creatures coming. Two Huge monstrous spiders rise up out of the tall grass to the south of the road. Another two spiders of the same size try to clandestinely crawl up from the chasm, but the vermin are so big that they can't move very stealthily. Akso also sees another even larger spider crawling up on a rocky pillar jutting up near the middle of the chasm. It is Gargantuan in size.

Feel free to modify your post and definitely roll for initiative. I will wait for the others to make their rolls before having the NPCs respond to he appearance of the spiders.


----------



## Knightfall

BTW, no map for this encounter.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so if Listen checks are 13 or higher and/or your spot checks are 7 or higher, then the PCs hear and see the creatures before they attack.



Spoiler: Success



There are a total of five monstrous spiders. Four of them are Huge and one is Gargantuan. Two rise up out of the long grass roughly 100 feet from the road while two other crawl up from the chasm just north of the road. The largest of the spiders is crawling up a rocky pillar that rises up out of the chasm near its center.

The rocky pillar is roughly 50 feet away from the edge of the chasm and another 50 to 80 feet from the road. The pillar rises 50 feet above the edge of the chasm.

Standard Knowledge (nature) check for information about monstrous spiders.



I'm going to take a snooze, right now. I'll check back in around 5 tp 5:30 P.M. MST.


----------



## JustinCase

Rolling for Tuck:
Listen: 1D20+7 = [11]+7 = 18
Spot: 1D20+7 = [18]+7 = 25
Initiative: 1D20+4 = [11]+4 = 15

Edit: Not sure if I should roll for Mutt, but here it is:
Listen: 1D20+5 = [20]+5 = 25
Spot: 1D20+6 = [13]+6 = 19


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (Round One)*
Falen: 1D20+3 = [19]+3 = 22 (hits with shortbow)
Custodio: 1D20+2 = [20]+2 = 22 (casts spell)
Big Tim: 1D20+1 = [15]+1 = 16
Tuck: 15
Mutt: 15 (guarding)
Monstrous Spiders (Huge) [x4]: 1D20+3 = [9]+3 = 12
Akos: 11
Monstrous Spider (Gargantuan): 1D20+3 = [5]+3 = 8
Breva: 7
Vinny: 6
Nathaniel Aceron: 1D20 = [4] = 4
--

DM roll...
Vinny: 1D20+3 = [3]+3 = 6


----------



## Knightfall

@ScottDeWar_jr:
Vinny - Listen and Spot checks:
1D20+7 = [16]+7 = 23
1D20+5 = [3]+5 = 8

So, Vinny hears and sees the monstrous spiders coming.


----------



## Scotley

Spot and Listen checks: 1D20+4 = [16]+4 = 20
1D20+1 = [16]+1 = 17

Initiative: 1D20+3 = [4]+3 = 7


Looks like Breva is after the spiders


----------



## Knightfall

Combat starts tomorrow morning!


----------



## Knightfall

Posted an attack for Falen and Custodio cast a protective spell on Breva.

Big Tim is up next followed by Tuck and Mutt.


----------



## Neurotic

Mom visiting. Indisisposed until Sunday


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Mom visiting. Indisisposed until Sunday



No worries, I just added a short post for the Crow God game. I'll hold off having Maur go to speak to Aries until the weekend.


----------



## Knightfall

A quick reminder that @Tellerian Hawke is up next for Big Tim and then @JustinCase for Tuck and Mutt!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall Can you provide a map? Is there a spider within melee range? I don't think Tim has a bow, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall Can you provide a map? Is there a spider within melee range? I don't think Tim has a bow, if I remember correctly.



I don't have a map for this encounter. If you really need one, it will take me a bit of time to make it and it will be very rough. 

Tim will have to move to attack one of the spiders that are already within 20 to 30 ft. (coming up from the chasm). You could have Tim wait until the spiders come to him. The huge spiders attack after Tuck and Mutt.


----------



## Knightfall

Rough map for spider fight...


----------



## Knightfall

The huge spiders are space 15 ft. and reach 10 ft.

The gargantuan spider is space 20 ft. and reach 15 ft.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Tim charges the huge spider. He hits AC 33 for a total of 18 pts. of damage. His AC until next turn is 23, because he charged. I will leave it to you, @Knightfall to post the description, since you know better how the spiders will react, how many hp they have, etc.

As he charges, Tim yells:

*Tim growls,* "Ahoy, foul vermin! Back to the chasm with ye!"



Spoiler: Combat Data



Charge +2 base +15 total +17 to hit -2 ac so his ac until next turn is 23: 1D20+17 = [16]+17 = 33
Damage for greatsword slash: 2D6+8 = [6, 4]+8 = 18


----------



## JustinCase

I thought the green was a steep drop down, and yellow is a bridge of sorts?

Regardless, Tuck will shoot bolts at the closest spider. I'll roll when I know Tim is in his line of fire; if so, Tuck'll choose the next spider instead.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> I thought the green was a steep drop down, and yellow is a bridge of sorts?
> 
> Regardless, Tuck will shoot bolts at the closest spider. I'll roll when I know Tim is in his line of fire; if so, Tuck'll choose the next spider instead.



The green is grassland and the brownish-yellow is the road. The gray is the dropoff into the chasm.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, Tuck can take a 5 ft. step north and fire at the spider, and Tim won't be in his line of fire. However, Tim is in melee against the spider, so Tuck has to take a -4 for firing into melee if he attacks that spider.


----------



## Knightfall

Both of the huge spiders by the chasm are easily within range of Tuck's light crossbow. The other two huge spiders are beyond 80 ft. and they also have limited cover (+2 to AC; +1 to Reflex) from the tall grasses at the current range. Once they move to within 30 ft. of the PCs the limited cover bonuses disappear.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, you're up. You weren't waiting for me to post for you, right?


----------



## JustinCase

Nope, but thanks for asking.  I just posted, and man, that first spider is dead. 



Knightfall said:


> @JustinCase, Tuck can take a 5 ft. step north and fire at the spider, and Tim won't be in his line of fire. However, Tim is in melee against the spider, so Tuck has to take a -4 for firing into melee if he attacks that spider.




Oh, I used a -2 in my rolls in the IC thread... Doesn't really matter with those rolls, but still.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Nope, but thanks for asking.  I just posted, and man, that first spider is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I used a -2 in my rolls in the IC thread... Doesn't really matter with those rolls, but still.



Right, so one crit. and two hits. The spider does not go down, however.


----------



## Knightfall

Replies added.

@Scotley, you're up next!


----------



## Knightfall




----------



## Knightfall

Hmm, I should have made the gargantuan spider into a flying creature with the Winged Creature template from Savage Species. 

Next time!


----------



## Knightfall

Strength damage if saves vs. poison are failed:
1D8 = [6] = 6 (Tim)
1D8 = [2] = 2 (Breva)


----------



## Knightfall

@ScottDeWar_jr, you're up.

Breva just killed the spider that had attacked him and was in melee range of Vinny, so your PC isn't currently in a threatened position. You can target one of the other spiders with a spell or with a ranged attack without worry.

You can have Vinny target the spider fighting Big Tim and take a -4 to attack at range or target the next closet spider moving towards the PCs from the south. It is 45 feet from Vinny. The last of the huge monstrous spiders is 60 ft. from Vinny.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

DC 16 Poison save: (20) = Success!
Spider Bite: 1D20+9 = [11]+9 = 20


----------



## Knightfall

Will wait until until the end of the day for @ScottDeWar_jr. Then I'll post an action for Vinny.


----------



## Knightfall

So, I'm going to have Vinny cast haste on the group. It will affect up to 5 of the PCs including Akos, Big Tim, Breva, Tuck, and Vinny, plus Custodio. It won't affect Falen, Mutt or, Nathaniel. Falen is more than 30 ft. away from Tim and Tuck so he can't be included in the spell.


----------



## Knightfall

Spoiler: DM Only



Nathaniel - Fight or Flight? (1-2 or 3-4):
1D4 = [1] = 1


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Two*
Falen: 22
Custodio: 22
Big Tim: 16
Tuck: 15
Mutt: 15 (guarding)
Monstrous Spiders (Huge) [Fighting Tim]: 12
Monstrous Spiders (Huge) [x2]: 12
Akos: 11
Breva: 7
Vinny: 6 
Nathaniel Aceron: 4


----------



## Knightfall

Falen shoots and hits one spider with his masterwork shortbow while Custodio moves to back up Tuck and casts _spiritual weapon_, which damages the other spider.

@Tellerian Hawke, you're up next!

@JustinCase, Tuck is up right after that.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Two Map*
Movements are for the end of round one and the beginning of round two. (EDIT: Forgot to include the 5-ft. step for Vinny.)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Ok, so Tim hits three times (2x Greatsword, 1x Rizvan) for a total of 46 pts. of damage. Data is in spoiler below.



Spoiler: Combat Data



AC returns to 25.
Haste effect: +1 AC (Total: 26.)
+1 to hit.
+1 Extra attack.
Normal attack = 13/8/12 (sword/sword/Rizvan)
Hasted: 14/9/13/14 (sword/sword/Rizvan/sword)

Greatsword first attack: 1D20+14 = [18]+14 = 32


Greatsword second attack: 1D20+9 = [5]+9 = 14


Rizvan attack: 1D20+13 = [5]+13 = 18


Greatsword third haste attack: 1D20+14 = [9]+14 = 23


ATTACK ROLLS: 32,14,18,23

Damage:

Greatsword first attack damage: 2D6+8 = [6, 6]+8 = 20


AC 14 is probably a miss.

Rizvan attack damage: 1D8+7 = [3]+7 = 10


Greatsword third haste attack damage: 2D6+8 = [5, 3]+8 = 16


20+10+16 = 46 pts. damage. (total)


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, you're up!


----------



## Knightfall

Updated battle map for @Neurotic...


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

When his next turn comes around, Tim is going to move to the following position, and line up for his next victim   






He will get one attack, instead of three, since he moved. But will he still get the extra swing from haste? Or does it have to be a full-round action / no move?


----------



## Knightfall

It has to be a full-round action.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

One attack it shall be, then.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, did you get my last notice that Akos is up next in the combat against the spiders?


----------



## Neurotic

Sorry! Tomorrow first thing. Good knight


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Sorry! Tomorrow first thing. Good knight



Okay.


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley, you're up for Breva!


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley: Current battle map: see here.

So, Breva is 10 feet from the spider attacking Akos. Reminder that the spider has a 10-foot reach, so if he moves into melee range, he'll take an AoO. You could have him shoot his composite longbow instead, of course.


----------



## Neurotic

5-foot step?

Alao, taking the potion was in preparation for the next round, hopefully when the spider dies


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> 5-foot step?



Yes.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Alao, taking the potion was in preparation for the next round, hopefully when the spider dies



Ah, okay.

I don't think you can make a Concentration check to avoid the AoO. I'll doublecheck the RC.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Neurotic said:


> 5-foot step?
> 
> Alao, taking the potion was in preparation for the next round, hopefully when the spider dies



When Tim gets there, he's gonna' help the spider take a 6' step... 6' UNDER.


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley, did you see my previous note about the combat? Breva is up.


----------



## Scotley

Oops, i missed it. Sorry, will get busy.


----------



## Knightfall

@ScottDeWar_jr, you're up for Vinny!


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Please stand-by, I have only just got caught up in this thread. cooking dinner right now

edit: update .. .. .. I have posted


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Three*
Falen: 22
Custodio: 22
Big Tim: 16
Tuck: 15
Mutt: 15 (guarding)
Monstrous Spider (Huge): 12 (dead)
Monstrous Spider (Huge) [near death]: 12 
Akos: 11
Breva: 7
Vinny: 6
Nathaniel Aceron: 4


----------



## Knightfall

Battle map for the beginning of Round Three. @Tellerian Hawke, I've noted the move you want Big Tim to make onthe map. You're up! The yellow rings on the Akos and Custodio denotes being poisoned.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Big Tim hits AC 33
Greatsword attack vs second spider: 1D20+15 = [18]+15 = 33


Damage
Damage vs second spider: 2D6+8 = [1, 4]+8 = 13


----------



## Knightfall

Tuck kills one of the spiders while Nathaniel kills the other one.

XP coming up shortly!


----------



## Knightfall

*XP GAINED*
Social Interaction at the Black Cat Tavern: 1,000 XP
Huge Monstrous Spiders [x4]: 4,200 XP
Gargantuan Monstrous Spider: 3,150 XP *

Total XP Gained: 8,350 XP
Total XP Gained for Each PC: *1,391 XP*
Vinny gains and extra 10% of XP: +139 = *1,530 XP*
---
Custodio gets 2/3: 927 XP
Nathaniel gets 1/2: 695 XP

* Even thought I messed up, you guys still get the XP for this creature.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, it was a potion of cure moderate wounds...

Cure Moderate Wounds potion given to Custodio by Tuck (random caster level):
2D8 = [8, 7] = 15
1D10 = [10] = 10

So, that's a total of 25 hit points restored to Custodio.


----------



## Neurotic

If he doesn't need Akos healing, he then heals Breva or Tim instead of him

In other news, I'm on a sports/business trip until Sunday.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> If he doesn't need Akos healing, he then heals Breva or Tim instead of him



The potion puts Custodio to full health but doesn't get rid of him being poisoned.

EDIT: Breva took 9 points of damage and Tim took 8 points. Neither one of them were poisoned.

Nathaniel didn't take any damage.



Neurotic said:


> In other news, I'm on a sports/business trip until Sunday.



Okay, thanks for the heads up.

I'm dealing with very bad back pain right now, so I probably won't post today or very much this week.


----------



## Scotley

Breva will whip out his wand of cure light wounds and use it on which ever Akos does not--Himself or Tim.


----------



## Knightfall

New post is up.


----------



## Knightfall

So, am I going on to the next scene?


----------



## Knightfall

New post added.


----------



## Knightfall

*Arrival at the Aceron Estate*




(Image from Pixabay)


----------



## Knightfall

My plan is to write a reply today, but it might end up being tomorrow.

Monday Morning Edit: Went to bed early last night. Took a full dose of nighttime pain meds. Still feeling groggy this morning. I will try to get a post up (much) later today. I might need to sleep more.


----------



## Knightfall

New post is up!


----------



## Knightfall

Planning on getting a new post up before the weekend. {Finger's crossed.}


----------



## Knightfall

Akos - Knowledge (nobility and royalty) AND Knowledge (history) checks:
1D20+8 = [17]+8 = 25
1D20+11 = [1]+11 = 12
Natural 1 becomes -10, so Akos rolls a 2 for his Knowledge (history) check.


----------



## Knightfall

It's been a slow weekend for me. I haven't slept well and I've been very sore and tired. Going to bed early tonight.


----------



## Knightfall

New post is finally up.


----------



## Knightfall

Look for another post from me either tomorrow or on the weekend.


----------



## Knightfall

My next update likely won't be until the middle of the week at the earliest. Temperatures are hot to blazingly hot right now in Edmonton. I haven't had the energy to do much. It weeks like this that make me wish I had air conditioning for my apartment. But, that's never been an option, so I got to live with it.

We were supposed to get a thunderstorm and rain all last night, but it didn't happen.


----------



## JustinCase

I feel you. It's tropical here, today, too, and everything feels like too much effort.

Take your time.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> I feel you. It's tropical here, today, too, and everything feels like too much effort.
> 
> Take your time.



Yeah, I was hoping that yesterday was going to be better but it quickly became sweltering. The forecast is predicting rain today. Fingers crossed that it actually happens. A thunderstorm did go through the Edmonton area late last night but only in the southside of the city -- nowhere near me.


----------



## Knightfall

Decent temperature today. It has cooled off enough that I'm feeling relaxed enough to try to get some better sleep. I might try to write my next reply tonight but tomorrow is more likely. I want to get it done before the heat returns.
(It's going to be at least 30°C/86°F to 35°C/95°F from Wednesday to Sunday.)


----------



## Knightfall

I finally got around to fleshing out the other NPCs your PCs are about to meet in Aceron Manor. I'm going to start crafting my reply now, but it definitely won't go up until tomorrow.

Knowledge checks might help identify the dinner guests, although they all look like they come from beyond Bluffside (so the DC are high [25+]).

However, you already know that Lady Heather Devereux comes from Jurral and that her father is a high-up member of the *Gardes Rouges* of Coeurdî. Even without a Knowledge check, the Exemplars have heard of Coeurdî simple through the constant gossip of the city's streets. Coeurdî is an island kingdom and Jurral is its capital city.

Anyone with Knowledge (nobility and royalty) has a +2 circumstance bonus to know more about Lady Heather and her father.

 Lady Talitha's six guests look as if they are either nobles or rich merchants. Beyond Lady Heather and her father, there are two human men, a half-elf woman (standing next to one of the men), and a dwarf that dresses in masculine attire but wears intricate jewelry and has a more feminine hairstyle (but with long sideburns). The dwarf has many visible piercings that are made from silver and some sort of blue stone.

More details in my post tomorrow.


----------



## JustinCase

Before this adventure, all Tuck knew of nobility was how they treated their 'lessers', so I'll not bothering to roll. 

That said, I like what you've described. French redguards, and of course Cheery Longbottom.


----------



## Knightfall

New post is up!


----------



## Knightfall

Wow! I just checked the temperatures in Memphis and Nashville, TN, to see how @Scotley and @ScottDeWar_jr are dealing with... the WN web site says it feels like *42°C/108°F* in Memphis and *38°C/100°F* in Nashville. That's just nuts!  

Now the 30°C/86°C I'm dealing with doesn't feel so bad.

It's going to be a lot worse tomorrow and Friday, however. The WN says it will feel like 36°C/97°F for both days. I really hope it doesn't get that bad.


----------



## Neurotic

We are in the cooldown phase, today was under 35C and raining. Real feel is higher due increased humidity, but it will get a bit colder.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> We are in the cooldown phase, today was under 35C and raining. Real feel is higher due increased humidity, but it will get a bit colder.



Good to hear.


----------



## Knightfall

For @Tellerian Hawke Only:


Spoiler



Knowledge (nobility and royalty) check: 33; 35 for Lady Heather Devereux and her father.

So, thinking about how Tim would know so much about these nobles from beyond Bluffside, I came up with this idea: Big Tim spent a lot of time with the NPC Elkgrar Ashhand before that character was sent off to the Granite Kingdom by Elkgrar's father. Elkgrar was not only a Cleric of the Builder, but also a noble's son. He grew up in Bluffside's Old City and was able to tell Tim certain things about the nobility of the lands that surround Bluffside. While this knowledge wasn't expansive, he did know a great deal about the noble structure in both the *City of Orra* (to the south) and the *Kingdom of Tarminan* (to the north).

The nobles of Orra tend not to be landed lords but merchants that have gained nobility through great wealth and political influence. In many ways, Orra is a lot like Bluffside. Elkgrar's father, Lord Telchal, has holding in that city, as well as a dwarven kingdom known to Bluffsiders as the Granite North, which is in the Sundered Mountains near Orra. This is how Elkgrar knew about *Suzerain Kayden Greatmane,* as their story is quite well known in both Orra and Kaggrim (the capital city of the Granite North).

Kayden was born in Kaggrim, but was forced from their homeland for breaking with longstanding restrictions on gender and sexually. Kayden's birthname was Taznar Garthenn. While Kayden was born as a female, they choose to be agender and typically dresses in masculine attire, although they often choose to wear their hair in a feminine style. Elkgrar didn't know much else about Suzerain Kayden's rise into the nobility of Orra, but they are considered highly respected by many in that city.

*DM's Note:* The title _suzerain_ is often used in the city of Orra for nobles who do not identify as male or female. The City of the Sail is considered quite a progressive city.

*Lord Cristoval Dey de Caulon*
Elkgrar also told Big Tim much about the nobility of the Kingdom of Tarminan. The nobility of that kingdom is a lot more traditional than in Orra (and Bluffside). *King Yezekael III* has ruled Tarminan for over 90 years, and he is a horrible despot. (His foes have given him the derogatory nickname "Old Man of Tarminan.") Relations between Bluffside and Tarminan are cool, at best. There have been border skirmishes between the Bluffside Mountain Rangers and the Soldiery of Tarminan. The last of these border wars was only 20 years ago.

Caulon is the closest Tarminan city to Bluffside and the Dey Family is one of that city's oldest (some would say entrenched). While the Dey's and two other noble families (Amador and Roldán) have firm control over Caulon, Caulon tends to stand apart from Tarminan's northernmost cities. Caulon's people are as tired of the skirmishes as Bluffsiders.

Lord Cristoval, according to Elkgrar, is the most moderate of Caulon's nobles and he has long been pushing for a peace accord between Bluffside and Tarminan. However, as long as the despot king remains, peace is unlikely.

*Devereux Family*
Big Tim didn't hear of Lady Heather Devereux and her father, Lord Vespasien, through Elkgrar. Instead, Lady Heather is famous for being the betrothed of the heir of the Thalassocracy of Coeurdî, Crown Prince Octave Deniaud. News of their engagement made it to the streets of Bluffside more than three months ago, and Tim heard rumors of the couple on the streets of Old City. These were the rumors among the nobility not the common people. She was said to be a great beauty and Tim can see why people would say that about her, but it is a bit of an exaggeration. Others whisper that she is a horrible flirt and bit of a hothead.

Her father is the second-in-command of the Gardes Rouges, Coeurdî's Royal Guard. Those guards are known to be very vicious to those who try to harm the Coeurdîan Royal Family or the other _elite_ noble families of Coeurdî. Lord Vespasien's title is Lord Marshal, and he is known for being a 'tough old soul' who can still swing a sword with the best of them. He is considered to be a military icon of the lands of the Northwest, but he can also be brutal to his enemies.

*Lord Toren*
Big Tim has never heard of this man; Elkgrar never mentioned him. The half-elven woman with him is also a complete mystery. Tim has heard of a large town called Saltmarsh, which is located along the coast south of Orra.


----------



## Knightfall

Reminder to self: the PCs should all have Reputation bonuses for their renown.


----------



## Knightfall

Chronic pain is kicking my ass today. Slept fitfully last night even though I went to bed a lot earlier than normal. I had to use ice and heat this morning before going back to sleep until just before noon. Pain meds are helping... a little. It feels like I need to sleep more. Trying to hold off until a bit later.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI... My plan is to get a reply up by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Knightfall

New reply is now up!


----------



## Knightfall

I'm having major issues with my computer. I might not be online as much as I am normally. The latest Windows updates have severely messed up my PC. Fricking Microsoft!


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, while HP support was able to get me back on my PC, I think I'm going to have to reinstall windows. (Backing up my data right now.)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Any thoughts on when the campaign will resume?


----------

